# Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach Fränkische [Teil 2]



## RolandMC (16. November 2009)

_Dies ist die Fortsetzung von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269225_



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hinderrodversezn midm 2-Tonner!! Sauber!!!



Es geht halt nix über Stahlferderdämpfung.


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> wohrschainlich om verbodenen - denn weech homs doch eds ecksdra desweeng gschoddärd



Wer bist denn Du
Der Longhoradä aus der Quelln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (17. November 2009)

backe backe Kuchen ... heute wirds was geben


----------



## Axalp (17. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> backe backe Kuchen ... heute wirds was geben



Hach ja, kleine Kinder spielen halt gerne im Dreck.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. November 2009)

jepp ... Dreckspielen ... 

und sonstige Spielereien ...


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2009)

@roland
morgen bin ich um 15.30 bei dir, sicherungen hab ich a dabei


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen bin ich um 15.30 bei dir, sicherungen hab ich a dabei



Ja, denn ohne Sicherungen, ist es nachts recht lange dunkel.


----------



## Axalp (17. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen bin ich um 15.30 bei dir, sicherungen hab ich a dabei



Ich hab jetzt gedacht die nimmst mit, falls beim Roland mal wieder eine Sicherung rausfliegt, wenn er a Schlüsselstell'n net schafft.


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt gedacht die nimmst mit, falls beim Roland mal wieder eine Sicherung rausfliegt, wenn er a Schlüsselstell'n net schafft.


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt gedacht die nimmst mit, falls beim Roland mal wieder eine Sicherung rausfliegt, wenn er a Schlüsselstell'n net schafft.



Was soll die Scheizze ich bin doch der ruhigste Mann der Welt ich flipp hier gleich aus!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Brauchst gar ned so blöd lachen, wart nur wenn wir morgen nacht alleine im Wald sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. November 2009)

du brauchst mich ja um wieder nach hause zu finden
morgen nehm ich des radoon, dann werd richtig gas gmacht


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> du brauchst mich ja um wieder nach hause zu finden
> morgen nehm ich des radoon, dann werd richtig gas gmacht



ja nehm des Radon. Dann kannst die ganze Zeit allans foan. Ich kumm ja ned amoll beim Frak mit.


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja nehm des Radon. Dann kannst die ganze Zeit allans foan. Ich kumm ja ned amoll beim Frak mit.



mir wern eh wieder alans fohrn denk ich mol was ist bloss auf den ganzen trupp worn


----------



## kubikjch (17. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir wern eh wieder alans fohrn denk ich mol was ist bloss auf den ganzen trupp worn



Wundert dich des? Zu der Zeit wo ihr fahrt, ist der gemeine Pöbel nu auf ÄÄrbert.


----------



## kubikjch (17. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Brauchst gar ned so blöd lachen, wart nur wenn wir morgen nacht alleine im Wald sind.



@ Peter. Am besten du erzählst ihm vorher was über Zombies o.ä.
Dann brauchst dir ka Sorgen machen, das er dir vom Arsch weggeht


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wundert dich des? Zu der Zeit wo ihr fahrt, ist der gemeine Pöbel nu auf ÄÄrbert.



wer früh rausgeht kann früh feierabend machen oder roland heisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (17. November 2009)

Hast a neues Radl?


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hast a neues Radl?



die martina hat des radon slide 160 9.0, ich kann mir kans leisten, heis doch ned roland


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2009)

ich glaub ich muss am samstach nochmal in die alpen zu biken, der drecksschnee müsst doch südseitig wegsenn


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @ Peter. Am besten du erzählst ihm vorher was über Zombies o.ä.
> Dann brauchst dir ka Sorgen machen, das er dir vom Arsch weggeht



Dei Nightride Ambizionen ham a scho wieder ganz schö nochglossn. daham aufm Sofa brauchsd ka Angsd hom do bassd da Hund scho auf.
Bei Zombies denk ich an dein hässliches Gesicht, und dann gruselt es mich, wenn ich mit Dir alleine im Wald bin.

be. es.Und kumm ma ned mid dam Spruch ka Dsaid. kann Bock bassd do scho ehr.


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> die martina hat des radon slide 160 9.0, ich kann mir kans leisten, heis doch ned roland



Du brauchst auch kein neues, wenns bei Dir wieder so weit ist, bricht der Rahmen und du bekommst einen neuen umsonst.


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer früh rausgeht kann früh feierabend machen oder roland heisen



Ich bin heute früh auf jeden Fall früher aufgestanden als Du.
Um 4.00 Uhr war ich schon wieder müde.


----------



## Schoschi (17. November 2009)

So, wenn ich scho net fahren kann da kä Dsäid(Spätschicht), muss ich wenigstens Aufrüsten.....
neue Gabel im Helius, five ten schuhe, schickes Trikot, 661 Handschue und dass ich nächstes jahr wieder mit nach Frankreich kann nen neuen Fullfacehelm, net dass ich mir wieder das Genöt vom Oberstyler Janson anhören muss.....


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So, wenn ich scho net fahren kann da kä Dsäid(Spätschicht), muss ich wenigstens Aufrüsten.....
> neue Gabel im Helius, five ten schuhe, schickes Trikot, 661 Handschue und dass ich nächstes jahr wieder mit nach Frankreich kann nen neuen Fullfacehelm, net dass ich mir wieder das Genöt vom Oberstyler Janson anhören muss.....



Welche Gabel denn, bestimmt eine FOX denn was anderes kommt ins Helius ned nei.
*Jetzt ham wir des selbe wie die Lettenbrüder! Etz dürfen wir auch wieder von vorne anfangen Teil 2 *
Halt Fehler die LB`s haben sie zu Teil 3 verdonnert.


----------



## Axalp (18. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So, wenn ich scho net fahren kann da kä Dsäid(Spätschicht), muss ich wenigstens Aufrüsten.....
> neue Gabel im Helius, five ten schuhe, schickes Trikot, 661 Handschue und dass ich nächstes jahr wieder mit nach Frankreich kann nen neuen Fullfacehelm, net dass ich mir wieder das Genöt vom Oberstyler Janson anhören muss.....



Zilli weg? Weihnachtsgeld schon da?

Achja, der Style treibt uns alle noch in den Ruin.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. November 2009)

... nix ... ich verhelfe euch doch nur zu mehr Ruhm und Ehre 

@Schoschi: dei oller Helm ging ja goahr ned, und das eine Trikot das de 8 Toooch ohastest ... ts ts ts  ... ja ja werden sich so einige neu stylen müssn 

@Peter: Nightride immer gerne, wirklich - nur wie es schon gesat wurde - bei mir gehts unter der Woche eigentlich nie vor 19.00Uhr - Dienstag auch schon mal eher ... *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2009)

,


----------



## JansonJanson (18. November 2009)

red fei ruhig mid uns oland ... ned nur stammln ...


----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Zilli weg? Weihnachtsgeld schon da?
> 
> Achja, der Style treibt uns alle noch in den Ruin.



ich als ATler brauch doch net aufs Weihnachtsgeld warten...........HA HA, schön wärs......
Des ist doch jedes Jahr des Gleiche, schlechtes Wetter, Resturlaub muss weg, langweilig daheim, dann wird halt eingekauft........

@Stapler: freilich Fox........schnell absenkbar, und länger als die Alte.....


----------



## shift (18. November 2009)

Hey Jungs,

habe diese beiden Bikes zu verkaufen. Wenn jemand interesse hat, einfach PN!

Gruss
Stefan







[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## B3ppo (18. November 2009)

So zurück vom Nightride, schon sehr lustig im Dunkeln im Dreck spielen. Nur wenn der eine Akku hin ist wirds halt ein bißchen dunkler 
Achja Little Schlumpf ist wieder da


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> red fei ruhig mid uns oland ... ned nur stammln ...



ich hob Angsd dasd mi folsch verstehsd.


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2009)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> habe diese beiden Bikes zu verkaufen. Wenn jemand interesse hat, einfach PN!
> 
> ...




Bekommst du für die nächste Saison endlich richtige Räder.


----------



## shift (20. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bekommst du für die nächste Saison endlich richtige Räder.



hast du schon mal in deine garage geguggt?:kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2009)

shift schrieb:


> hast du schon mal in deine garage geguggt?:kotz:



Nur vom feinsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. November 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So zurück vom Nightride, schon sehr lustig im Dunkeln im Dreck spielen. Nur wenn der eine Akku hin ist wirds halt ein bißchen dunkler
> Achja Little Schlumpf ist wieder da


Na na na!! Warum fällsdn a dauern no? 
Des hasd Rodfohrn und ned Rodfliegn!!


----------



## Schoschi (20. November 2009)

So a Dreck, jetzt hatt ich 2 Wochen Urlaub und wie war das Wetter????
Und jetzt ists sonnig und bestes MTBWetter und ich voll motiviert (wegen der neuen Gabel!!) und ich hab Spätschicht:kotz:


----------



## JansonJanson (20. November 2009)

*rofl* *rofl* *rofl*

ja ja ... jeder wie er es verdient  das war sicher der mangelde Style in PdS 

oh man ich hassssssssssse Winter 

@Saddamchen: naja - besser vom Rad fliegen als das laufen nicht können und aufm Rücken klatschen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (20. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> *rofl* *rofl* *rofl*
> 
> 
> @Saddamchen: naja - besser vom Rad fliegen als das laufen nicht können und aufm Rücken klatschen ...



 Na ward!!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. November 2009)

willst mal wieder ne "balancebattle" gegen mich verlieren ?!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. November 2009)

@all: heute jemand spontan lust auf nen mini NightRide ?! mal so ne Stunde oder so .... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @all: heute jemand spontan lust auf nen mini NightRide ?! mal so ne Stunde oder so .... ?



würd ja gerrrnnneee mitfahren bin aber morgen zum Trailriding in den Alpen.


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2009)

waren gestern nochmal in den alpen zum biken, war top, wetter warm und trail  1a, nur heerscharen von rotsocken waren unterwgs, aber alles lustige typen und es gab nedmal eine dumme bemerkung. nur fotos ham mer leider ned viele gmacht, were zu stressig mit den wandersleutn gworden.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldSchool (22. November 2009)

Schöne Fotos.

Hast du deine Anzughose abgeschnitten Roland?


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos.
> 
> Hast du deine Anzughose abgeschnitten Roland?



Ja und ich wollt auch noch mein Sakko anziehen aber es war einfach zu warm


----------



## Schoschi (22. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> nur heerscharen von rotsocken waren unterwgs, aber alles lustige typen und es gab nedmal eine dumme bemerkung



Ja es gibt sie noch, freundliche Wandersleut, vorhin bei derMuschelquelle ne 10köpfige Truppe, die waren alle ganz gespannt wanns mcih endlich auf die Fresse legt......

Neue Gabel scho gewöhnungsbedüftig am Anfang, 130mm Standardeinstellung und Bergab 160. Ne feine Sache des Talas....
Bergauf viel entspannter unterwegs......


----------



## Saddamchen (22. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> waren gestern nochmal in den alpen zum biken, war top, wetter warm und trail  1a, nur heerscharen von rotsocken waren unterwgs, aber alles lustige typen und es gab nedmal eine dumme bemerkung. nur fotos ham mer leider ned viele gmacht, were zu stressig mit den wandersleutn gworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Roland: Di Hosn wennsd amol Ozichsd wenni dabei bin geh I soford widder ham!!!:kotz: 
Den Resd vom Onzuch hosd wohl underm Hemd ghobd, walls so a drumma Wanna hosd!?


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2009)

@bernd ,
hab versucht dich anzurufen,wegen wegbeschreibund (hausnerwald) hat sich erledigt, habs auch so gfunden.
Hast extra dei tel. ausgschalten, das dich kanner erreichen kann wegen radfohren


----------



## kubikjch (22. November 2009)

Also ich find die Hosn geil

Aber a bloß die Hosn


----------



## Saddamchen (22. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd ,
> hab versucht dich anzurufen,wegen wegbeschreibund (hausnerwald) hat sich erledigt, habs auch so gfunden.
> Hast extra dei tel. ausgschalten, das dich kanner erreichen kann wegen radfohren


Nix ausgschaldn. Wor heud a scho im Häusner Wold. Und gesdern hobbi nu mei Puntäkardn in Osdernohe abgfohrn (wor obber für mich als bekennender "Feuchthasser" vormiddochs ned ganz obdimol!. D.h. ZWA MOL RODFOHRN GWESN DES WOCHNEND!!!
Und awäng kupfd und Steilobfohrd midgnumma? Auf der Steilobfohrd hobi heud undn widder an kondrolierdn Sturz eileidn müssen wall ichs nimmer derbremsd hob. Wor nu aweng schmierärd undn!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also ich find die Hosn geil
> 
> Aber a bloß die Hosn



Hmm!? Villeichd wär die Hosn erdräglicher  wenners übers Gsichd zihän würd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. November 2009)

scheixxx auf die hosen, dafür ist er top gfohren
@roland 
dienstag nightride, um 16.30 bei dir


----------



## kubikjch (22. November 2009)

ich bin gspannt, wann ihr mal an nightride macht, der seinem Namen alle Ehre macht
halba fünfa


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Roland: Di Hosn wennsd amol Ozichsd wenni dabei bin geh I soford widder ham!!!:kotz:
> Den Resd vom Onzuch hosd wohl underm Hemd ghobd, walls so a drumma Wanna hosd!?



Grod du sollerst ned über Hosen lästern Sarottimohr


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> scheixxx auf die hosen, dafür ist er top gfohren
> @roland
> dienstag nightride, um 16.30 bei dir



Ja alles klar zum Dämmerungsride
Schön dasd mich loben tust


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also ich find die Hosn geil
> 
> Aber a bloß die Hosn



ich find dich a geil


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hmm!? Villeichd wär die Hosn erdräglicher  wenners übers Gsichd zihän würd!



ich werd dir des nächste mal meine Faust übers Gesicht ziehen.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2009)

heute Abend jemand Bock am Erli zu NightRiden - und das auch zu nightRide Zeiten 
Abfahrt nicht vor 19.00Uhr ... 

greets


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> heute Abend jemand Bock am Erli zu NightRiden - und das auch zu nightRide Zeiten
> Abfahrt nicht vor 19.00Uhr ...
> 
> greets



es pisst


----------



## Schoschi (23. November 2009)

und ich muss ärban.............sowas aber auch

@Stapler: schick mir mal PN ob du morgen mal daheim zu erreichen bist. Brauch mal deinen Rohrschneider und so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> es pisst



hier nicht ... 

und Mann oder Memme ? wozu gibts Regenklamotten ... ?!


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hier nicht ...
> 
> und Mann oder Memme ? wozu gibts Regenklamotten ... ?!



regen kommt noch zu euch
viel spass


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2009)

am Regenradar auf wetteronline.de könnts evtl vorbeiziehen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (23. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> scheixxx auf die hosen, dafür ist er top gfohren
> @roland
> dienstag nightride, um 16.30 bei dir





kubikjch schrieb:


> ich bin gspannt, wann ihr mal an nightride macht, der seinem Namen alle Ehre macht
> halba fünfa


So hob grod midm Jan delefonierd. Mir dädn morgn  (Diensdoch)evtl an *NIGHDRIDE* bei mir stardn. (Wenns ned Pisst! ) Dh. leichdes Hupfn mid Singldreilsurf und Schdeilhongfohrn.Geblond is 18:00 Uhr! Der David Beckham des Freeridens (Feund Oland!) kummd evtl. a, wall sei Tunticher Kumbl ("starker August") morgn vielleichd a Garagndor grichd und ka Zais hod! Andere Dumpfbacken sind selbstverständlich willkommen!!


----------



## Blackcycle (23. November 2009)

Ich bleib auch lieber im Trockenen.


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So hob grod midm Jan delefonierd. Mir dädn morgn  (Diensdoch)evtl an *NIGHDRIDE* bei mir stardn. (Wenns ned Pisst! ) Dh. leichdes Hupfn mid Singldreilsurf und Schdeilhongfohrn.Geblond is 18:00 Uhr! Der David Beckham des Freeridens (Feund Oland!) kummd evtl. a, wall sei Tunticher Kumbl ("starker August") morgn vielleichd a Garagndor grichd und ka Zais hod! Andere Dumpfbacken sind selbstverständlich willkommen!!



oh du hirsch, pass mer fei auf mein bergkumpel auf, das nas ned zerlegt, aber ihr fohrt eh ned, weils morgen den ganzen tag pisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bergkumpel  aber ihr fohrt eh ned, weils morgen den ganzen tag pisst


Deswecha fohr ma ja Nachds!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (24. November 2009)

Peter, bist zwar der Trail"gott" aber vom Wetter Gott bist noch weit entfernt 

Bin gestern mal mit meiner süßen nen kleinen nightride gefahren, ganz entspannt, und vor allem trocken *g*

und heute Abend wirds auch nicht regnen  
Wie siehts bei B3ppo und Markus aus ? 

greets


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2009)

Also wenns ned regnet dann uma sechsa beim Spargelhans.


----------



## Axalp (24. November 2009)

Krank! 

Werd die Zeit dennoch sinnvoll verbringen und am Fuhrpark herumschrauben.


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Peter, bist zwar der Trail"gott" aber vom Wetter Gott bist noch weit entfernt
> 
> Bin gestern mal mit meiner süßen nen kleinen nightride gefahren, ganz entspannt, und vor allem trocken *g*
> 
> ...



Hods dich gestern ned vom fahrrad runterblasen, bei dem Wind.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. November 2009)

mich ... ?!  hehe niemals *g*

i werd mal bissi was am HomeTrack machen


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Krank!
> 
> Werd die Zeit dennoch sinnvoll verbringen und am Fuhrpark herumschrauben.



gute besserung

@rest ich wünsch euch schöne nachtfohrt und das es trocken bleibt

@jan
bei uns hats gestern den ganzen abend gepisst, und bei dir wars trocken. na ja morgen hamse guts wetter gmeldet, da werd ich mei funzel scho mal nutzen, heut ist dann ergometer angsagt:kotz:


----------



## JansonJanson (24. November 2009)

ich werd a ned mid foahrn ... 1 moal am toach nass wern reicht mer ... *g*


----------



## Schoschi (24. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306282&page=78

cooles Gap, allerdings ohne Landung, zwei Crashvideos und lustige Diskussion. Runter scrollen.....


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2009)

Hab gerade mit dem Bernd telefoniert, wir fahren auf alle Fälle. hab mich drauf gereut mal wieder mit dem Jan zu fahren, aber wenn du schon draussen warst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. November 2009)

Hey Roland, bestell mal 2 so Dinger...........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhQ4dE_RGnQ"]YouTube- How to Shoot an Anvil 200 Feet in the Air[/ame]


----------



## Axalp (24. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306282&page=78
> 
> cooles Gap, allerdings ohne Landung, zwei Crashvideos und lustige Diskussion. Runter scrollen.....



Bei den Stürzen wird selbst der Christopher neidisch... (Duck und weg)


----------



## kubikjch (24. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306282&page=78
> 
> cooles Gap, allerdings ohne Landung, zwei Crashvideos und lustige Diskussion. Runter scrollen.....



Also ein bißchen Gaga ist der aber schon, oder. Zuviel Kranked angeschaut


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2009)

Zurück vom Nightride es war warm und feucht.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. November 2009)

mal ne vorsichtige Anfrage wie es heute aussieht - aber erst rel. spät bei mir ... so 21.00 oder so ... ?!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> - aber erst rel. spät bei mir ... so 21.00 oder so ... ?!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. November 2009)




----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2009)

Ihr könnt es nennen wie ihr wollt, ich werd in Zukunft auch jeden Spott ertragen, aber ausergewöhnliche Situationen erfordern nun mal ausergewöhnliche Maßnahmen. Ich werd mir jetzt eine schnuckeliche kleine Rennradklingel ans Rad schrauben, hab entgültig die Schnauze voll mich mit gelangweilten Rentnern rumzuärgern.........


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ihr könnt es nennen wie ihr wollt, ich werd in Zukunft auch jeden Spott ertragen, aber ausergewöhnliche Situationen erfordern nun mal ausergewöhnliche Maßnahmen. Ich werd mir jetzt eine schnuckeliche kleine Rennradklingel ans Rad schrauben, hab entgültig die Schnauze voll mich mit gelangweilten Rentnern rumzuärgern.........



ich fahr denen immer hinterher bis Sie sich vor Schreck umdrehen und auf die Seite springen.

Ach übrigens der verbotene ist jetzt wieder frei von nicht gefahrenen Schlüsselstellen habe heute die letzte (in der steilen wand) nach Roth Manier gepackt. 10x anfahren und durch. Also geht die Suche weiter nach offenen Schl. Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich fahr denen immer hinterher bis Sie sich vor Schreck umdrehen und auf die Seite springen.
> 
> Ach übrigens der verbotene ist jetzt wieder frei von nicht gefahrenen Schlüsselstellen habe heute die letzte (in der steilen wand) nach Roth Manier gepackt. 10x anfahren und durch. Also geht die Suche weiter nach offenen Schl. Stellen.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. November 2009)

... so mal wieder nen Aufruf ... heute ca. 19.00 Abfahrt Bubenreuth NightRide ... ca. 90 Mins ...


----------



## B3ppo (26. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... so mal wieder nen Aufruf ... heute ca. 19.00 Abfahrt Bubenreuth NightRide ... ca. 90 Mins ...



Bin raus, der Alkohol ist wichtiger


----------



## JansonJanson (26. November 2009)

depp ... ich geh auch zum Gernot 
Ab er da das ncht vor 9 losgeht ...


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ab er da das ncht vor 9 losgeht ...


10:35 Uhr und schon besoffen? RESPEKT!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (26. November 2009)

*rofl*

meinte damit das es frühestens dort um 21.00 losgeht ... hehe ... 

@Saddamchen: bock auf nightride ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. November 2009)

@roland u schoschi

wo und wann morgen, ist noch ned sicher das ich mitfohr, aber denke schon


----------



## Schoschi (26. November 2009)

hmm, waas nu net, nicht vor 13 Uhr, wo wollt ihr denn fahren? Soll windig werden und evtl nass.........
solls in nen nightride übergehen?


----------



## Blackcycle (26. November 2009)

> ca. 19.00 Abfahrt Bubenreuth NightRide ... ca. 90 Mins



Wäre ich dabei.
Da geht es vermutlich nicht um Tour fahren, oder?


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2009)

@schoschi
bei mir gehts vor 13.30 aned, wenn überhaupt, und nix nightride, ham mer gestern erst gmacht.
wolln mer um 13.30 matterh machen???
dei gehäuse hab ich den roland gebn.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. November 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Wäre ich dabei.
> Da geht es vermutlich nicht um Tour fahren, oder?



wengstens aanner ...


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2009)

morgen soll es den ganzen Tag regnen! Das müssen wir kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Axalp (26. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kciYQ_gILAs&feature=related"]YouTube- MORZINE 2009[/ame]


----------



## JansonJanson (27. November 2009)

*träum* 

will auch zurück nach Wagrain ... Sommer Sonne back 2 the moutaintop ...


----------



## Schoschi (27. November 2009)

Oh mann, waren heut weng in gößweinstein zum Spielen........war eigentlich ganz lustich, bis der Metzi an 10fachen Backflip gemacht hat, allerdings hat er bei die letzten 9 Turns sein Rad verloren, Landung war auch net so toll, nen Meterdrop to Backplant. Helm weng eingedrückt, die Neue Löfflerjacke kaputt, ich hob zuerst gedocht der Kerl is hiiii. Aber alles halb so wild. Das üben wir nochmal....


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2009)

Geht am Wochenende was? 
Kann allerdings nur Nachmittags ab 14.00 Uhr. Samstag oder Sonntag wäre egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Geht am Wochenende was?
> Kann allerdings nur Nachmittags ab 14.00 Uhr. Samstag oder Sonntag wäre egal.



evtl. Sonntag was Moderates, haben am Samstag Weihnachtsfeier.........mal schauen wie das ausgeht.......


----------



## Axalp (28. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Geht am Wochenende was?
> Kann allerdings nur Nachmittags ab 14.00 Uhr. Samstag oder Sonntag wäre egal.



Bin immer noch etwas verschnupft und will ehrlich gesagt nix riskieren. Meine Form ist ohnehin schon auf Schorschi-Niveau.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. November 2009)

wir können die neue Schorsch - Skala einführen ... *g*

da bin ich aber auch max auf 1 Schorsch


----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wir können die neue Schorsch - Skala einführen ... *g*
> 
> da bin ich aber auch max auf 1 Schorsch


Schorsch - Skala finde ich ne super Idee!!!
Aber müsste da vor den Zahlen nicht immer ein Minus stehen?


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2009)

Lästert nur ihr Schweine........irgendwann kommt ihr auch zu mir und wollt aus meiner Schüssel saufen, dann mach ich aber auch den Deckel zu..........................!!!


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2009)

so schwach ist der schoschi a wieder ned, so langs ned bergauf geht(sorry schoschi) aber du fährst ja momentan wenigstens mal.


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> so schwach ist der schoschi a wieder ned, so langs ned bergauf geht(sorry schoschi) aber du fährst ja momentan wenigstens mal.



jo, und im Gegensatz zu dir bevorzuge ich bergab auch das Rad zu nehmen.......


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2009)

Doppelpost?


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. November 2009)

1350? Du meinst vielleicht 2350g oder?

Schwarz und 170mm oder? Hast doch letztes WE erwähnt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2009)

Geht Morgen was um 14.00 Uhr?

Habe heute meine neue Gabel eingebaut. Die muss Morgen Probe gefahren werden.

Ist eine Lyrik Coil 2010 mit DH Kartusche. Gewicht mit Achse ist 2350 gr. Mit dabei noch eine weiche und eine harte Feder.


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> 1350? Du meinst vielleicht 2350g oder?
> 
> Schwarz und 170mm oder? Hast doch letztes WE erwähnt, oder?



Natürlich 2350gr
Ja.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. November 2009)

Jetzt haste es ja doch editiert 

Wir fahren morgen um 11:00 stadtwald, also wenn hier nix zamgeht.....

Oder was fahr ihr hier morgen?


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2009)

Morgen 9.30 Uhr Tour Richtung Egloffstein, bis jetzt Jochen Ich und viell Peter, 14.00 Uhr ist uns zu spät da wirds ja fast schon wieder dunkel.


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2009)

Morgen früh kommt mein Vater zum Frühstück deshalb komme ich nicht so früh weg.


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30 Uhr Tour Richtung Egloffstein, bis jetzt Jochen Ich und viell Peter, 14.00 Uhr ist uns zu spät da wirds ja fast schon wieder dunkel.



Alles klar. Dann sehe ich mich nach was anderem um( das heißt alleine fahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Morgen früh kommt mein Vater zum Frühstück deshalb komme ich nicht so früh weg.



Nimm deinen Vater doch mit! Er bekommt ein Rad und Protektoren von mir.


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2009)

Ach ja Treffpunkt ist bei mir.


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> jo, und im Gegensatz zu dir bevorzuge ich bergab auch das Rad zu nehmen.......



der war gut


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30 Uhr Tour Richtung Egloffstein, bis jetzt Jochen Ich und viell Peter, 14.00 Uhr ist uns zu spät da wirds ja fast schon wieder dunkel.



denk scho das ich dabei bin


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> denk scho das ich dabei bin


----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann sehe ich mich nach was anderem um( das heißt alleine fahren)


@ Andreas: Ich kann ja morgen auch erst am Nachmittag. Treffe mich morgen mit Schoschi um 14:00 Uhr bei mir. Wir fahren dann am Kanal nach Forchheim und von dort auf die Rettener Kanzel. Da wären dann ein paar Ecken, an denen du deine Lyrik testen kannst. Ne 1a. Steilabfahrt wollen wir auch mal endlich wieder mitnehmen. Ein paar technische Ecken sind auch dabei. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist nehmen wir dann noch den Häusner "Bikepark" mit. Dh. Airtime ist auch evtl. dabei. Das ganze dauert dann ca.2-2,5 Std. mit ca. 30 Km und 500 Hm.
Falls du Bock hast kannst du mir ja deine Handynummer per PN schicken. Würde mich dann morgen mal bei dir melden zwecks Anfahrt.

What is mit the Kolumbianer? Müsster wohl morgn widder buggln hä??


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Andreas: Ich kann ja morgen auch erst am Nachmittag. Treffe mich morgen mit Schoschi um 14:00 Uhr bei mir. Wir fahren dann am Kanal nach Forchheim und von dort auf die Rettener Kanzel. Da wären dann ein paar Ecken, an denen du deine Lyrik testen kannst. Ne 1a. Steilabfahrt wollen wir auch mal endlich wieder mitnehmen. Ein paar technische Ecken sind auch dabei. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist nehmen wir dann noch den Häusner "Bikepark" mit. Dh. Airtime ist auch evtl. dabei. Das ganze dauert dann ca.2-2,5 Std. mit ca. 30 Km und 500 Hm.
> Falls du Bock hast kannst du mir ja deine Handynummer per PN schicken. Würde mich dann morgen mal bei dir melden zwecks Anfahrt.
> 
> What is mit the Kolumbianer? Müsster wohl morgn widder buggln hä??



Dreht mal einen Film von der Steilabfahrt, bin gespannt, wie das als Video wirkt.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dreht mal einen Film von der Steilabfahrt, bin gespannt, wie das als Video wirkt.



Mit Abflug und 20-Facher Rolle oder ohne?
Ist aber ja eh Kinderkacke, nachdem der Peter ja seit neuestem sollche Sachen sogar rückwärts "fährt".


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> denk scho das ich dabei bin



ist was dazwischen komma, fohr ned mit euch viel spass


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2009)

Heute mit dem Jochen unterwegs 26 KM 680 HM, bergauf hui bergab pfui. das Wetter war genial. Nur der neue Treppentrail (keine Bilder) mit seinen Massen an Laub machte uns zu schaffen. Schaschliktrail war sogar gekehrt.







[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (29. November 2009)

Also so schlimm wie es der Roland schreibt, wars auch net. Aber am Treppentrail haben wir uns nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Schö wars trotzdem. Es sind halt nicht alle Tage gleich.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also so schlimm wie es der Roland schreibt, wars auch net. Aber am Treppentrail haben wir uns nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Schö wars trotzdem. Es sind halt nicht alle Tage gleich.



Denk die woche an einen Nightride.


----------



## OldSchool (29. November 2009)

Jochen, Roland schöne Bilder.

Wir waren heute zu dritt. Bernd, Schoschi und ich.

Ca. 25 km zur Kanzel? und zurück. Steilabfahrt wurde vom Bernd und Schoschi bewältigt ich habe mich nicht getraut. Dafür habe ich das Breyer-Eck geknackt.

Es wurden ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Jochen, Roland schöne Bilder.
> 
> Wir waren heute zu dritt. Bernd, Schoschi und ich.
> 
> ...



ja die Steilabfahrt hats schon in sich. Glückwunsch zum Breyer Eck das ist auch so ein elendes Ding. Da hats mich schon mal böse reinggezwirbelt.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. November 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Jochen, Roland schöne Bilder.
> 
> Wir waren heute zu dritt. Bernd, Schoschi und ich.
> 
> ...


Schö wors!! A loggere endschbande Sonndochsrundn!!
Also ich muss scho sogn, das dem Andreas sei neus Rädla a hübsches Kind is. Vorna mid neuer 170-er Lyrik. Des bassd. Breyer_Eck hod ja dann ah noch a boor Onfohrdn 1a glabbd. 
Mid der Rambn is hald so a Sach. Im Zweifl is auf jednfoll besser wemmers bleibn läsd wämmer si ned sicher is. Wor heud rechd viel loser Schodder drinna. D.h. aber der Hälfdn wor die Devise Bremsn auf und durch(nunder).
Bublikum wor a dabei. So ca. 10 Rodsoggn undn und a boorl omma. Die hom ganz schö großa Augn grichd wi mir do nunder sän. ICh glab denner ihr Weldbild vom Rodfohrn is heud zerstörd wor!
Der Schoschi hod a ersd aweng brauchd dasser widder normol wird wie er und okumma is. Nie wieder hodder gsochd, nuc sichdlich geschoggd! Obber späder hods nern mani dan doch gfalln ghabd odder?
Gfilmd homma a aweng. Mol schaua wi des auf Wideo wirgd. Wahrscheinli schauds widder aus wie Ponyreidn!!


----------



## Schoschi (30. November 2009)

Naja, das nächste mol hab ich auf jeden Fall trotzdem wieder die hosen voll.
Vids schauen scho gut aus, beim Breyer von unten gefilmt relativ easy, der hats schon paar mal gefahren und schaut sehr kontrolliert aus, bei mir eher genau des Gegenteil.......
werds morgen mal reinstellen.....


----------



## JansonJanson (30. November 2009)

@alle: 

Wann die woche mal nen großen Nightride ? wirklcih alle ... peter - die 2 alten männer ... die ganzen Erlanger ... 

als Abfahrt - Obi in Erlangen - und dann gemütlich 2h Kalchtrails unsicher machen ... müsste doch machbar sein da möglichst viele unter einen Hut zu bekommen ... 

greets


----------



## Schoschi (30. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7_HdxxThOY"]YouTube- Retterner Kanzel.wmv[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (30. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @alle:
> 
> Wann die woche mal nen großen Nightride ? wirklcih alle ... peter - die 2 alten männer ... die ganzen Erlanger ...
> 
> ...



Ja wäre ich auf alle Fälle dabei. Aber Start wenn es geht vor 24.00 Uhr, denn alte Männer müssen früh ins Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (30. November 2009)

ne ne ... MitternachtsRide 

also Start wegen mir jederzeit so 19.00Uhr ... 

greets


----------



## RolandMC (30. November 2009)

Ja wäre mir recht. 19.00 Uhr passt. Aber der Bernd ist diese Woche wieder mal unterwegs.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. November 2009)

mo kooos ja ned jemd rechd macha ... 

abba schoad is scho ...

@SChorsch: jetzt seh ichs ja groad ... ne silberne Goabln hoad der ... oh oh .. Stylepolizei aloarm ...


----------



## 0815p (30. November 2009)

ich fohr ned mit, mir zu späht, 19.00uhr bis mer losfohren, dann 2.5std radeln, bis ich dann daham bin, nee, muss um 03.30 aufstehn, da krault ihr noch eure ei----


----------



## Saddamchen (30. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> muss um 03.30 aufstehn, da krault ihr noch eure ei----


Du musst ned!!! Des machsd freiwillich!!! Also jammer ned rum!!
Bisd etz der starke August oder der heulende Detlev?  

Bin leider in Aachen und konn also ned mit


----------



## 0815p (30. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du musst ned!!! Des machsd freiwillich!!! Also jammer ned rum!!
> Bisd etz der starke August oder der heulende Detlev?
> 
> Bin leider in Aachen und konn also ned mit



Depp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (30. November 2009)

Jungens ... jetzt mal ne ganz andere Sache ... 

PdS 2010 ... 

wann sind denn so die Tendenzen - hatte mit Markus mal nen paar Sachen gedanklich durchgespielt ... 

wieder einfach 7-8 Tage fahren
auf einmal 14 Tage fahren, mit Bike freien Tage natürlichen ala Breyer "planschen" gehen 
2x 7 Tage hin fahren ( wobei ich 2x die Hin und Rückfahrt eigentlich nicht gern machen würd  )
10 Tage Zeitfenster - davon 2 Tage Lac´Blanc Bikepark dann 7 - 8 Tage PdS .... 

Zeitraum würde ich mal Juli vorschlagen ... 

greets


----------



## Schoschi (30. November 2009)

Was passt denn jetzt an der silbernen Gabel scho wieder net....?????
PDS würd ich sagen so wie letztes Mal, länger brauchts glaub ich net, aber einen Tag nen Bikepark mitnehmen würd ich scho.....


----------



## B3ppo (30. November 2009)

Nightride kann ich net vor Freitag, Pds wär ich mit 7 - 10 Tagen dabei. Länger halt ich's mit euch net aus


----------



## Blackcycle (30. November 2009)

Die Steilabfahrt im Video sieht nach Spass aus. 
War gestern auch mal in der Fränkischen, hab aber hauptsächlich den Berg hochgeschoben. 

Nightride: Gerne, bei dem Wetterbericht sollten wir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag anpeilen.

PdS: Bei mir geht es voraussichtlich erst wieder ab Ende Juli. Gerne auch 10 Tage bis 2 Wochen. 
Zweimal fahren macht meiner Meinung keinen Sinn. 50% der Kosten waren ja für die Anreise und die Bummelei durch die Schweiz war auch langweilig.
Zwischenstop in Lac Blanc wäre auch ne gute Variante.


----------



## Axalp (30. November 2009)

Tja, dieses Jahr erwischt es mich. Zilli hat am 21.07. Geburtstag und ein Kumpel heiratet am 24.07.  

Man bedenke, dass es bei 10 Tage schwieriger wird eine Bude zu finden, da 90% nur von Sa-Sa vermieten.

Lac Blanc hat im Sommer von Samstag - Dienstag offen. Da könnte man also den Urlaub auf 31.07-10.08 legen, um gleich 'mal einen konkreten Zeitraum 'rauszuhauen (der mir zufällig super passt). 

Mir würde indess 2x fahren nichts ausmachen - also falls jemand schon Anfang Juli Bock hat... 

Ich schmeiss noch 2 andere Zeiträume in die Runde:

01.04.10 - 05.04.10 (Ostern) - Finale?

13.05.10 - 16.05.10 (Chr. Himmelfahrt) - Gardasee?


----------



## Axalp (30. November 2009)

@Kanzel-Fahrer: Da kann man aber weitaus spektakulärer 'runter. Muss nur etwas trockener und verwachsener sein...

@Bernd: Hast vom Roland gelernt? Genau an der richtigen Stelle 'nen Nose-Wheelie - so geht das!

@Nightride: Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Freitag ist E-Werk


----------



## Saddamchen (30. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Kanzel-Fahrer: Da kann man aber weitaus spektakulärer 'runter. Muss nur etwas trockener und verwachsener sein...


... und man nicht fahren können!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. November 2009)

PDS: Also länger als eine Woche ist bei mir nicht drin. D.h. Sa - Sa. Dann reichts aber sowiso denke ich. Zweimal fahren würde ich auch nicht machen. Lieber die Bude zwei Wochen mieten und ein Teil fährt halt wieder früher zurück. Wegen der Zeit hätte ich mal den Saisonbeginn vorgeschlagen, da die Strecken am Anfang denke ich noch nicht so zerbombt sind. Alle Lifte sind glaube ich ab Ende Juni geöffnet.

@ Axalp: 31.07.-10.08.!!!!! Einmal einen Termin aufs Annafest legen kann man ja noch durchgehen lassen. Beim zweiten mal könnte man schon Absicht vermuten!!


----------



## Axalp (30. November 2009)




----------



## Schoschi (30. November 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Die Steilabfahrt im Video sieht nach Spass aus.



Kein Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (1. Dezember 2009)

@schoschi: ... ne ne passt schon  woll di nuar weng ärgern ... aber wegn Outfit müss mer moal geheim meeting mochn 

also ich wäre ja nen Fan vom 1. bis 10.7. oder so ... 1 - 2 Tage LacBlanc und ne Woche Pds ... oder 8.-17.7. 
das Argument gleich am Start der Saison ist schon nicht schlecht ... und wenn wir so früh fahren - könnte sich ne kleine Gruppe  sogar überlegen im Sept noch mal hin zu fahren ... i hoab da a ka problem damit ... 

Nightriden wäre mir eigentlich am Do am liebsten ... Wie siehts da aus bei Roland Schosch etc. ? die annern labbn sieht mo ja ödders


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Dezember 2009)

nach pds kommst gefälligst zum 25.7 
da is in champery wc !!!


----------



## Schoschi (1. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> aber wegn Outfit müss mer moal geheim meeting mochn



Ich fall lieber durch meine außergewöhnliche Kondition auf...........

Komm die Woche erst so um viertel zehn abends von der Arbeit heim, weng bleed wegen nightride....


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> nach pds kommst gefälligst zum 25.7
> da is in champery wc !!!



ah ok ... das ich denen mal zeigen kann wie man so nen Berg möglichst langsam runter fährt


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @schoschi: ... ne ne passt schon  woll di nuar weng ärgern ... aber wegn Outfit müss mer moal geheim meeting mochn
> 
> also ich wäre ja nen Fan vom 1. bis 10.7. oder so ... 1 - 2 Tage LacBlanc und ne Woche Pds ... oder 8.-17.7.
> das Argument gleich am Start der Saison ist schon nicht schlecht ... und wenn wir so früh fahren - könnte sich ne kleine Gruppe  sogar überlegen im Sept noch mal hin zu fahren ... i hoab da a ka problem damit ...
> ...



Donnerstag passt, wenns ned regnet. 19.00 Uhr beim OBI Kreisverkehr ?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich fall lieber durch meine außergewöhnliche Kondition auf...........


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Donnerstag passt, wenns ned regnet. 19.00 Uhr beim OBI Kreisverkehr ?



jepp Obi Kreisverkehr ...


----------



## Axalp (2. Dezember 2009)

> Annfest Forchheim 2010: 24.07. - 02.08.2010



 

Anfang Juli hat natürlich auch 'was; würde beim Erlanger Bernd aber schon wieder nicht gehen...
Wenn wir uns darauf festlegen hätte er halt den Leidensdruck. 

Christoper, Schorsch: Wie sieht's bei Euch aus?

Den Stapler-Schumi nehmen wir am Donnerstag in die Mangel...


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Den Stapler-Schumi nehmen wir am Donnerstag in die Mangel...



Ihr habt leichtes Spiel:
Montag Römer, Dienstag Geburtstag = viele ungesunde flüssige Inhaltsstoffe. Hinzukommendes hohes Alter = verminderte Regeneration= niedriges Duchschnittstempo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2009)

@Roland: laaaaber ned ... mi schnupfst olle moal nach ner dicken Parksaison ...


----------



## Schoschi (2. Dezember 2009)

Wann PDS ist mir relativ wurscht, halt nicht in der zeit von den Schulsommerferien, da schauts mitm Urlaub mau aus, ist aber erst ende Juli oder so...
Aber 10 Tage ist glaub ich scho weng lang insgesamt oder net?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: laaaaber ned ... mi schnupfst olle moal nach ner dicken Parksaison ...



Ich hoffs ja.


----------



## B3ppo (2. Dezember 2009)

Bin zeitlich relativ flexibel. Kann nur vom 25-30. Juni net.


----------



## B3ppo (2. Dezember 2009)

> Ich schmeiss noch 2 andere Zeiträume in die Runde:
> 
> 01.04.10 - 05.04.10 (Ostern) - Finale?
> 
> 13.05.10 - 16.05.10 (Chr. Himmelfahrt) - Gardasee?


Ostermontag hab ich Notdienst 
Aber Gardasee über Himmelfahrt klingt toll


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ostermontag hab ich Notdienst
> Aber Gardasee Ã¼ber Himmelfahrt klingt toll



trifft Dich die ******** auch endlich mal ned nur mich 

â¬: oh ok ich soll nicht S c h e i s s e schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (2. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Anfang Juli hat natürlich auch 'was; würde beim Erlanger Bernd aber schon wieder nicht gehen...
> Wenn wir uns darauf festlegen hätte er halt den Leidensdruck.



Freili soweit kummds nu! Vollzeitarbeiter und Familienväter richten sich nach Studenten!! 
Bernd ich glaube wir müssen uns mal treffen.
Thema: "Wie studiere ich richtig"!! 



B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin zeitlich relativ flexibel. Kann nur vom 25-30. Juni net.



Also dann machmer hald amol a Grobplanung für Anfang Juli:
3-10. (Eine Woche)
3.-17. (zwei Wochen)
3.-13. (10 Tage)

Wie schon gesagt denke ich, das die Strecken am Saisonanfang noch in relativ gutem Zustand sein müssten.
Ich werde aber definitv nur eine Woche fahren. Ist ja aber keine Problem denke ich, wenn jemand früher abhaut, zumal das Bier ja eh nach einer Woche weg ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2009)

alles schön und gut ... aber würde zum 25.7. gern noch unten sein - wenn schon mal die Möglichkeit ist nen WC zu bewundern ... *duckundweg* 

sonst richte ich mich gern nach den alten Männern


----------



## Axalp (2. Dezember 2009)

Der Bernd muss doch als armer Doktorand Praktikanten und -Innen bespaßen.  Hat natürlich auch 'was für sich. 

Also Zeitraum steht jetzt. Den Rest kann man ja bei einem Bierchen oder Glühwein 'mal besprechen *MIT DEM ZAUNPFAHL WINK*


----------



## Schoschi (2. Dezember 2009)

genau, so wie beim letzen mal...............


----------



## Axalp (2. Dezember 2009)

Eben.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

... so Spicy Update Completed ...  

freu mich schon auf heute Abend ... 

@möchteGernICHbinkrankPerson: ... bekomm deinen Arsch hoch


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... so Spicy Update Completed ...
> 
> freu mich schon auf heute Abend ...
> 
> @möchteGernICHbinkrankPerson: ... bekomm deinen Arsch hoch



Warum hast du dir eine Rakete reinbauen lassen.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

... bischen Style Faktor pushen ... 

breiteren Lenker druff ... und hab mir ne Kindshock geschenkt


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

ach wer ist denn heute alles am Start ... ? 

der schwoab, aner der olln Männer un ich ?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2009)

D. h. Zwei Leichtbauschlampen und ein Männerfahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

*rofl*

der schwoab soll einfach midm Frosch kumma ... mei Spicy is a ned des leichdesde ... 
un i ko an vordeil verdrogn - mangelnd kondi wegen


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> *i ko an vordeil verdrogn - mangelnd kondi wegen



Magnelnde Kondi, du Pfeife, das ist ja wohl immernoch meine Ausrede......


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

wat wie wer bischdn du ? ... 

i soag do ... i hoab kondi = 1 Schorsch ...


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

Hey Junges, 

nu mal was ernsteres... 

Ich brÃ¤uchte mal 3 - 5 Leutzzz von euch die gerne ihr Immunsystem beanspruchen ( z.b. Biken ganz zufÃ¤llig ) und grad jetzt bei der Jahreszeit ... wer von euch schnieft denn immer bischen rum und hÃ¼stelt immer nochm Biken ... ? 

Will mal mit unseren MirkonÃ¤hrstoffen nen kleinen "Versuch" machen...  (nein, nix schlimmes, euer Penis wÃ¤chst nicht, ihr bekommt kein 3. Auge und sonst was ... ja ich kann auch Ernst sein - auch wenns wenige glauben  )

es geht um 2-3 Wochen, das ihr die Mischung regelmÃ¤Ãig nehmt, und dazu auch noch Biken tut 
Die Mischung macht nichts anderes als euer Immunsystem zu pushen und auf Vordermann zu bringen... 

nur so ... wir versorgen damit den 1.FCK und die NÃ¼rnberg Equipe RadmÃ¤dels ... 

wer mag einfach PM ...  Kostenpunkt 20â¬ (ist wirklich nicht zu viel, normal wÃ¤rs teurer...)

greets


----------



## Axalp (3. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt geht's los... Will der doch tatsächlich Feldversuche mit uns machen.
Jedesmal wenn ich von Dir gemischtes Zeug zu mir nehme ist mir danach schlecht...

Ein Versuch mit Potenzmittel (für mich tut's auch ein Placebo - net dass er immer steht) und attraktiven Radmädels wär' mir lieber... 

Bin heute Abend dabei! Wenn der Roland mitfährt würd' ich natürlich mit dem Froggy fahren. Auf dem Zesty sind eh die falschen Reifen drauf.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2009)

Versuchskaninchen und noch zahlen ??!!
Aber dieses Penismittel, frag doch mal den Breyer ! Vielleicht bekommt er dann, in der Spargelstechzeit, weniger Besuch von unseren östlichen Nachbarn.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend dabei! Wenn der Roland mitfährt würd' ich natürlich mit dem Froggy fahren. Auf dem Zesty sind eh die falschen Reifen drauf.



Hab mich schon entschieden, ich fahre mit dem Fritzz.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

... ja ja ... 

wer schnieft den hier immer rum  könnte glatt mal 3 Namen sofort nennen ... 

für meine Person ... mir fehlt nix, a nach 2h NightRide nicht ... 

seh es nicht als Feldversucht an - sondern ich bein einfach um eure Gesundheit besorgt, das ihr nicht immer nach ner Fahrt 3 - 4 Tage braucht bis ihr wieder fahren könnt


----------



## Blackcycle (3. Dezember 2009)

Bin wohl auch dabei. 
Mit dem Männerrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Bin wohl auch dabei.
> Mit dem Männerrad.



hehe fein fein - haben die Beschimpfungen doch Wirkung gezeigt 

werde aber mitm Auto an Obi kommen - schaffs Zeitlich nicht anders ... 

greets


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2009)

Wir wissen ja alle was beim letzten mal dabei rausgekommen ist wie du mir das Mittel zur Muskelentspannung verabreicht hast........
Mit sowas könnt ich mir da scho ne Kur über 3 Wochen vorstellen.........


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2009)

Also schön wars mal wieder in Erl. und Umgebung.
Trails waren wie immer super, und bei Nacht doppelt interessant. Das Tempo war glaube ich auch hoch genug. Dem Jan seine Chinesenlampen sind ein ganzes Stück heller als unser Breyer Quark. Km schätz ich mal so 25-30 und HM so 400.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Dezember 2009)

und ... wer von den gestrigen Reiiiiidern schnieft heute morgen ? Husten ? 

greets


----------



## Axalp (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich nicht. 

War eine schöne entspannende Runde gestern. 
Von oben trocken - von unter nicht allzu nass. Lampen haben alle funktioniert. Wieder ein paar kleine neue Trails kennengelernt.
Tempo super; Stimmung noch besser. 

Heute regnet's...


----------



## B3ppo (4. Dezember 2009)

> Heute regnet's...


und wohl leider das ganze We 
@Markus: gibts schon Pläne für heut abend? Der Dicke will ja in der Apo bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (4. Dezember 2009)

bla bla bla ... ich muss ... 

ach ja ... ich kündige hiermit an das der andere Drogenbaron - nachdem ich dieses Jahr es ihm vormachen muss - nächstes Jahr auch Silvester malooooochen muss


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2009)

ich habe heute ewas Kopfweh. Aber ich denke nicht, das das von der Tour kommt!
Muss wohl der Geburtstag danach gewesen sein.
Wenn ich heute raussehe find ichs um so geiler gestern gefahren zu sein. 2° Regen.


----------



## Axalp (4. Dezember 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> und wohl leider das ganze We
> @Markus: gibts schon Pläne für heut abend? Der Dicke will ja in der Apo bleiben



Der Plan ist ins E-Werk zu gehen. Aber noch nichts konkretes (Zeit, Treffpunkt) ausgemacht.


----------



## Axalp (4. Dezember 2009)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Dezember 2009)

so ... ein nettes Suchbild 

war war bei dem Pfeil !? wer weiss es ? *g*


----------



## B3ppo (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte Spass mit meinem Hinterrad


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Dezember 2009)

mann mann das ging zu schnell ...


----------



## Axalp (4. Dezember 2009)

Das war da:

6 leute hocken im Schatten und klopfen blöde Sprüche - einer steht in der prallen Sonne und pumpt...


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Dezember 2009)

und ... wo sind die ganzen Suffköpp ?! 

ich bin FIT FIT


----------



## B3ppo (5. Dezember 2009)

sitz auch schon seit halb neun in der Apo. Geht morgen was zsam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gerade am fit werden. Vor 10min aufgestanden.

Wenn's Wetter passt morgen Fränkische?

Muss erstmal einkaufen, danach werd so gegen 15:30 'ne Runde Hetzles fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am fit werden. Vor 10min aufgestanden.
> 
> Wenn's Wetter passt morgen Fränkische?
> 
> Muss erstmal einkaufen, danach werd so gegen 15:30 'ne Runde Hetzles fahren.


Wäre auch mit dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2009)

Peter, Martina und ich werden morgen eine Runde um Pottenstein drehenum 10.30 Uhr am Kläranlagenparkplatz. Protektoren wären nicht schlecht.

Heute waren wir Oswaldhöhle usw. Bin am Blockmeer eine neue Variante gefahren, aber es war alles sauglatt, der Boden war so weich ich dachte mich hält jemand fest. Ja der Hinterreifen mit 1150g und superweicher Mischung zeigt Wirkung ich war recht fertig.


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am fit werden. Vor 10min aufgestanden.
> 
> Wenn's Wetter passt morgen Fränkische?
> 
> Muss erstmal einkaufen, danach werd so gegen 15:30 'ne Runde Hetzles fahren.



wann u wos willst denn morgen fohren


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Peter, Martina und ich werden morgen eine Runde um Pottenstein drehenum 10.30 Uhr am Kläranlagenparkplatz. Protektoren wären nicht schlecht.
> 
> Heute waren wir Oswaldhöhle usw. Bin am Blockmeer eine neue Variante gefahren, aber es war alles sauglatt, der Boden war so weich ich dachte mich hält jemand fest. Ja der Hinterreifen mit 1150g und superweicher Mischung zeigt Wirkung ich war recht fertig.



heut glück ghabt mitn wetter, jetzt pissts


----------



## B3ppo (5. Dezember 2009)

Zurück aus dem Regen....
Kaum fahren Markus und ich los fängts das Pissen an, wurde dann ne Standardrunde. Morgen stehen die Chancen eher schlecht.
1. Regengefahr
2. gibts heut abend bestimmt wieder zu viele gute Drinks


----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Pottenstein ist Scheizze.
wie wäre es mit einer Runde ab Leutenbach.


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen Pottenstein ist Scheizze.
> wie wäre es mit einer Runde ab Leutenbach.



alter hosen********r
wart mer einfach ab wies wetter morgen früh ist, und endscheiden dann was mer machen


----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk ja nur wenn es noch mehr regnet. Der Breyer hat angerufen der will morgen viell. verbotener und Retterner Kanz. machen. Aber da hab ich keinen Bock, denn ich müsste mit dem Banshee fahren (Steilabfahrt). ich hab dann vorgeschlagen mal wieder eine Tour (Hetzleser Berg Lindelbachtour) aber da hat er keinen Bock. Bei uns regnet es jetzt nicht mehr. Wenn es so bleibt wird Pottenstein wieder aktuell. Ich hab blos keinen Bock bei totaler Nässe dort zu fahren.
Aber telefonieren wir morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2009)

hast den bernd letztmal so die schaufel naufghaut, das er ka tour mer fohren will, oder was isn los mitna.


----------



## pfaff (5. Dezember 2009)

wäre echt supper wenn da morgen was zam geht bhin auf jeden fall dabei Peter


----------



## Axalp (5. Dezember 2009)

Müssen wir morgen spontan ausmachen. Der Wetterbericht verheisst nix gutes. Aber Pottenstein muss bei der Nässe echt net sein. 

Kanzel und Verbotener wäre ja ein guter Kompromis.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Dezember 2009)

@axalp: du bist morgen noch besoffener als heute


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Müssen wir morgen spontan ausmachen. Der Wetterbericht verheisst nix gutes. Aber Pottenstein muss bei der Nässe echt net sein.
> 
> Kanzel und Verbotener wäre ja ein guter Kompromis.



kanzel u verbotner hab ich kann bock, dann scho lieber hetzles berge ,mit teufelstisch usw, aber wart mer ab


----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2009)

Mir is des eigentlich egal! Hauptsach gfoan werd. Es gibt ka schlechts Wetter nur wasserscheue Biker. Ich würd ja lieber middn Fritzz foan aber wart mers mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Aber Pottenstein muss bei der Nässe echt net sein.


#
Fühlt sich ein Froschi bei Nässe nicht sauwohl


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Müssen wir morgen spontan ausmachen. Der Wetterbericht verheisst nix gutes. Aber Pottenstein muss bei der Nässe echt net sein.
> 
> Kanzel und Verbotener wäre ja ein guter Kompromis.


 
obber wi scho gsochd. Amol schau wias morgn ausschaud!!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast den bernd letztmal so die schaufel naufghaut, das er ka tour mer fohren will, oder was isn los mitna.


A Dur is a feina Sach, obber wenni scho was das die ganzn Waldwech under Wasser stehn hobbi hald kanBock. Wos masdn wis zum Hetzles nüber ausschaud? Des hod den ganz Obnd gepisst. 
Brauchsd gwiss a Fangopackung zum Entschlackn hä??? 
Lass der hald von den Abodechern awen a Bodox schbrizn, dann gehn die Faldn a wech!!


----------



## B3ppo (6. Dezember 2009)

Bodox is deuer 

Bin für morgen raus, der Havanna war zu gut. 
Viel Spass euch


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2009)

momentan schauts bei uns gut aus, in der fränkischen ned, da ist schneeregen, ich wart jetzt noch bis 9.30 wie sich des dreckswetter verhält und sag dann bescheid ob ich fohr oder ned


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2009)

wetter ist gut, treffpkt um 10.30 beim roland, tour übern verb-zur kanzel usw.
also breyer bring dein orsch hoch, wenn mer scho dein vorschlag fohren, aber wahrscheinlich fällt der wieder a ausrede ein, denk aber dran, heut hat dei sohn ka schule, und dei frau muss auch ned arbeiten, bleibt bloss noch die schwiegermutter oder der brand von gestern abend


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2009)

wo wohnt denn der roland in leutenbach? gerne auch nur als pm.
wenn die info rechtzeitig kommt, dann kann ich noch mit vorbei schauen.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich denk mal Kirchehrenb. kurz Downhill, dann verbotener, danach Kanzel und schnell heim.


----------



## Axalp (6. Dezember 2009)

Verpennt... aber das ganz gehörig.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2009)

so, bevor du scham über mich herein bricht. der platten war doch kein durchschlag, sondern es ist ein winziges loch im schlauch, welches über die zeit einfach luft gezogen hat. wahrscheinlich steck noch was im reifen und roland sein schlauch ist auch schon wieder hin. 
ein passende ausrede für die feder ist mir aber noch nicht eingefallen. wahrscheinlich sind die leutenbacher trails doch zu hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2009)

....und die 2 kaputten Schläuche wolltest uns wohl vorenthalten....vielleicht noch ein unerwähnter Rahmenbruch....

G.


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....und die 2 kaputten Schläuche wolltest uns wohl vorenthalten....vielleicht noch ein unerwähnter Rahmenbruch....
> 
> G.



federbruch


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2009)

@wolf
bist du heut aufm radweg mit irgendeinerbikeschleuter richt adelsdorf gfohren, ich hab nur soan zugewucherten kopf gsehen und gleich gaedacht , des war der wolf.
Du warst aber an tag zuspäht drann, denn treibjacht war gestern in den adelsdöfer wäldern


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2009)

Schön wars wieder mal ! Schön schlammig !
Der Bernd hat ausgesehen wie Sauu.
Wir haben heute mal wieder die ganze Härte unserer Leutenbacher Trails zu sehen bekommen. Sogar eine Sorglos Schaltung wie die Roloff konnte auf Dauer nicht bestehen.
Oder lag es doch an einem durch die Wahnsinnigkeit, der mit über und über gespickten Schlüsselstellen, fahrerisch fast nicht zu bewältigenden Trails verursachten Fahrfehler ??
Wir werden wohl nie die ganze Wahrheit erfahren !
Fest steht, war wieder mal ganz lustig, 6 Mann (und Frau) im Schlamm unterwgs.
Fazit alles bricht irgendwann.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, bevor du scham über mich herein bricht. der platten war doch kein durchschlag, sondern es ist ein winziges loch im schlauch, welches über die zeit einfach luft gezogen hat. wahrscheinlich steck noch was im reifen und roland sein schlauch ist auch schon wieder hin.
> ein passende ausrede für die feder ist mir aber noch nicht eingefallen. wahrscheinlich sind die leutenbacher trails doch zu hart.



Vielleicht ist es ja ein Stück deiner Rolofffeder das im Schlauch steckt.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, bevor du scham über mich herein bricht. der platten war doch kein durchschlag, sondern es ist ein winziges loch im schlauch, welches über die zeit einfach luft gezogen hat.


Ein Reifen der platt ist hat mit Sicherheit keine Luft gezogen!!



RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön wars wieder mal ! Schön schlammig !
> Der Bernd hat ausgesehen wie Sauu.


100 % Zustimmung!! Was mich nur die ganze Zeit gewundert hatte war, das der Roland praktisch sauber war? 
Nach etwas Grübeln hatte ich dann die Lösung. Um den Roland machen sogar die Schlammspritzer einen weiten Bogen!



RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja ein Stück deiner Rolofffeder das im Schlauch steckt.


Der ist gut !

@ Speedy: Werde mich mal im Internet schlau machen wie man eine Rohlof Nabe zu einer tibetanischen Gebetsmühle umbaut. Für mehr taugt das Zeug scheinbar nicht!
Ein Bild von einem fertigen Umbau habe ich schon!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal gerade geschaut wir haben Rohloff alle zwei falsch geschrieben.
Aber man wird schon gewusst haben was gemeint ist.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ein Reifen der platt ist hat mit Sicherheit keine Luft gezogen!!



kommt ganz drauf an, aus welcher sicht man das sieht.

sag mal, welche pumpe kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommt ganz drauf an, aus welcher sicht man das sieht.
> 
> sag mal, welche pumpe kannst du empfehlen?



SKS INJEX 24X für Auto und französisches Ventil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommt ganz drauf an, aus welcher sicht man das sieht.



Diskutiere das nie mit dem Emän

G.


----------



## pfaff (6. Dezember 2009)

100 % Zustimmung!! Was mich nur die ganze Zeit gewundert hatte war, das der Roland praktisch sauber war? 
Nach etwas Grübeln hatte ich dann die Lösung. Um den Roland machen sogar die Schlammspritzer einen weiten Bogen!


Ne er hat sein Bicke an den Schlamigenstellen getragen, is aber bloss a wunder das er beim tragen naet no gflogen is


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommt ganz drauf an, aus welcher sicht man das sieht.
> 
> sag mal, welche pumpe kannst du empfehlen?


Guggsd du!!! 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pumpen/Minipumpen/Lezyne-Alloy-Drive-Pump-Luftpumpe::11058.html
Ist echt top das Teil. In Größe M. Aufgrund deiner Pannenstatistik vielleicht ne sinnvolle Anschaffung. 
Oder vielleicht doch lieber nen Vollgummireifen?
Braucht für 2 Bar nur 90 Hübe. Das schafft keine andere Handpumpe (OHNE KARTUSCHE!!!)Ist außerdem super verarbeitet.
Den Roland seine braucht z.B 120 Hübe für zwei Bar.



RolandMC schrieb:


> SKS INJEX 24X für Auto und französisches Ventil.


Die Frage war an mich gestellt Nervensäge!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommt ganz drauf an, aus welcher sicht man das sieht.


Also wenn etwas permanent Luft zieht wird es riesig und unförmig. Ein Beispiel dazu ist z.B. der Kopf von Roland. 
Da da dein Reifen nicht riesig und unförmig wurde kann er also keine Luft gezogen haben !!! Beweis erbracht, Thema beendet!!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Guggsd du!!!
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pumpen/Minipumpen/Lezyne-Alloy-Drive-Pump-Luftpumpe::11058.html
> Ist echt top das Teil. In Größe M. Aufgrund deiner Pannenstatistik vielleicht ne sinnvolle Anschaffung.
> Oder vielleicht doch lieber nen Vollgummireifen?
> ...



Deine Pumpe ist genauso wie Du. Ein totaler Scheiß.

Und Entschuldigung das ich geantwortet habe, Du wirst normalerweise bei technischen Problemen nicht gefragt, da Du sowieso keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2009)

Wann geht diese Woche was im Erlanger Wald ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (7. Dezember 2009)

Heute und morgen soll es nicht so toll werden. 

Ich denke wir sollten Mittwoch/Donnerstag grob anpeilen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja viell. wird es wieder ein wenig trockener, so wie letzte Woche würde schon reichen.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Heute und morgen soll es nicht so toll werden.
> 
> Ich denke wir sollten Mittwoch/Donnerstag grob anpeilen.



klingt gut - wobei mir Mi sehr gelegen käme - Do ist wieder ne Weihnachtsfeier 

werde wahrscheinlich heute ne kleine ( 1 - 1,5h) NightrideRunde inkl Fango machen ... wer Bock hat ...


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> klingt gut - wobei mir Mi sehr gelegen käme - Do ist wieder ne Weihnachtsfeier
> 
> werde wahrscheinlich heute ne kleine ( 1 - 1,5h) NightrideRunde inkl Fango machen ... wer Bock hat ...



Würd schon gerne mitfahren aber ich muss wenigstens mal 1-2 Tage Erholung einlegen. Im Moment bin ich ja noch mehr als in Sommer unterwegs.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt - wird blos was kurzes werden ... da hätt sich die Weltreise von Leutenbach nach Bubenreuth nicht gelohnt ... hoffe mal bleibt von oben zumindest trocken


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2009)

Mir würden auch 5 min reichen nur um mit dir zu fahren. "schleim"


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Dezember 2009)

ohhhh SChätzelein ... das hoasd abba lieb gsoagt ... bekommst bam nächsdn moal a guddi


----------



## Domm. (7. Dezember 2009)

Auf Leu-Hetzles Tour hab ich bock, Er-Hetzles kenn ich
schon, wenns blos halb so gut is hab ich richtig Bock drauf.

Aber bitte vor "Nightright Zeit", heimwärts könnt ich aber auch Strasse & Feldweg fahren. Mehr Licht hab ich leider ned.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Dezember 2009)

bei mir wirds nix vor 19.00 oder später ... sorry


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Auf Leu-Hetzles Tour hab ich bock, Er-Hetzles kenn ich
> schon, wenns blos halb so gut is hab ich richtig Bock drauf.
> 
> Aber bitte vor "Nightright Zeit", heimwärts könnt ich aber auch Strasse & Feldweg fahren. Mehr Licht hab ich leider ned.



Unter der Woche hat so früh doch keiner Zeit ! Die müssen alle Arbeiten.
Wenn man Nachmittag losfährt dann wirds ja auch schnell dunkel. Ohne Lampe geht da glaube ich nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (7. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolf
> bist du heut aufm radweg mit irgendeinerbikeschleuter richt adelsdorf gfohren, ich hab nur soan zugewucherten kopf gsehen und gleich gaedacht , des war der wolf.
> Du warst aber an tag zuspäht drann, denn treibjacht war gestern in den adelsdöfer wäldern



eds hobbi gedochd ich koo haimlich kondi dräniärn - obbär beedär is überoll - is ja wi bai pig brasser
45km kaine ahnung höhenmeeder - obbär schudsbleche und iich wor druggn und a sch... veregg....er gegnwind haamwärds
ich wollärd scho mol widdär miidfohrn - obbär die dsaidn sinn fuer aan normalärbäddn unmöchlich
no donn bis villaichd mol widdär
där wolf


----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2009)

welcha zeitn sen unmöglich, samstach 10.30uhr und sonntach 10.30.uhr da arbert ka mensche


----------



## macmount (7. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> welcha zeitn sen unmöglich, samstach 10.30uhr und sonntach 10.30.uhr da arbert ka mensche



samsdooch ärbär ich scho - ich bin ja aa ka mensch - sunndooch wär möglich hosd räächd


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Dezember 2009)

so ... mal wieder was von der STylePoLiZeI 





meine beiden Bikes ... so mut dat 

heute morgen 2h am Buck gewesen ... geil geil  und dregggggisch woars ... top


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2009)

Wie schauts morgen uhrzeitmäßig (wenn es nicht regnet) aus 18.00 oder 19.00 Uhr?


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Dezember 2009)

würde wieder 19.00 sagen ... 

wie fahren wir ? wieder KalchiTrails ? oder mal Erli - Hetzles ?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2009)

Mir wäre es egal, Kalchi ist morgen schon 6 Tage her d.h. ich hab alles wieder vergessen.
Erl-Hetzles bin ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## Axalp (8. Dezember 2009)

Kalchreuth wäre traillastig - Hetzles Kondie-lastig. Ich nehme sowieso das Froggy, da gibt's so oder so Kondition.


----------



## B3ppo (8. Dezember 2009)

Bin für morgen 19.00 am Obi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (9. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Obi könnte klappen. 

Ansonsten hatte ich gerade wieder ne neue Idee den Kauf eines Dh-Boliden hinauszuzögern:
Einen Gabeltausch... 
Fox 36 (150 mm) 554 mm Einbauhöhe gegen BOS N'dee (180 mm) 565 mm Einbauhöhe.
http://www.bosmtb.com/MTB2/Ndeefiche.html
Würde natürlich gegen die komische Maximalangabe von 175 mm Federweg verstoßen, allerdings gab es auch ein Modell das werksseitig eine 66RV mit 565?? mm Einbauhöhe drin hatte.
Vorteile: 
- Freeridetour bleibt möglich 
- 3 cm mehr Federweg (Stahl/Öl statt Luft)
- deutlich günstiger als ein Komplettrad
Nachteile:
- geringe? Geometrieveränderung 
- eigentlich unverschämt teuer 

Jetzt wurde es ein Haufen BlaBla, Meinungen?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

@Blackcycle eine BOSwÃ¤re mir zu teuer !
Wenn eine 180`er dann eine Totem Coil. Bis 2009 wurde das Flootgate verbaut da kann man die Gabel bergauf ruhig stellen.
1100 â¬ fÃ¼r eine einfach aufebaute Stahlfedergabel ist einfach zu teuer.
Eine neue Totem bekommt man schon fÃ¼r 750â¬ und die Performance dÃ¼rfte sich fast nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2009)

Eine gebrauchte Totem Coil gibt's für noch weniger Geld. Frag' doch den Roland, was er noch alles zu Hause herumliegen hat. Weiss er mittlerweile wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mehr. 

180mm im SX-Trail ist nicht ungewöhnlich:






Vielleicht 'mal suchen, ob es irgendwo Probleme gab. 

Für 1200.- bekommst im übrigen schon einen reinrassigen Downhiller (siehe meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige ).


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt SX mit 180 gibts wie Sand am Meer. Ich würde mir aber eine neue kaufen.
Bei mir ist es etwas anders weil ich meine Gabeln doch des öftern wechsle.

"Für 1200 gibts einen veralteten Downhiller"


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie? Verkaufst Du Dein Zonenschein?


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

also mir ist eigentlich auch WOARSCHT ... hauptsachen Biken ... 

können schon 19.00Uhr Obi machen ... oder hätte jemand was gegn 19.15 ? müsste noch mal mein Bike kurz "warten" ... wenn net is auch ok ... 

@Bernd: BOS schön und gut sicher sehr geiles Ding aber da sagt doch die StylePolizei nöööööö  ne schöne schwarze Totem Coil wäre doch wat ... der Oland leiht dir sicher auch mal eine ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wie? Verkaufst Du Dein Zonenschein?



Nicht für 1200.- ausserdem ist das Rad meinem Alter entsprechend


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Bernd: BOS schön und gut sicher sehr geiles Ding aber da sagt doch die StylePolizei nöööööö  ne schöne schwarze Totem Coil wäre doch wat ... der Oland leiht dir sicher auch mal eine ...



Ja ich habe gerade eine schwarze Coil gekauft


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich habe gerade eine schwarze Coil gekauft



man man kauf dir endlich mal ne gescheite Fox Van RC2 2009 mit durchgehend 1 1/8 Schaft ...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> man man kauf dir endlich mal ne gescheite Fox Van RC2 2009 mit durchgehend 1 1/8 Schaft ...



Würd ich ja gerne, aber ich unterstütze denen Ihre Preispolitik nicht.
Gabel mit offenem Ölbad 1100


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

ach ja ... schwarz sollte Sie noch sein 

aber ja versteh ich auch ... *G*

heute Abend wieder dabei ?scho oder ? was macht der SChorsch ? Breyer ? Peter evtl mal ? sonst wer ... ?


----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2009)

wie lang soll denn die tour werden? (zeitmäßig)

wenn ich rechtzeitig aus der arbeit komme, dann kann ich vorher noch ins fitti und um 19 uhr am obi stehen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ach ja ... schwarz sollte Sie noch sein
> 
> aber ja versteh ich auch ... *G*
> 
> heute Abend wieder dabei ?scho oder ? was macht der SChorsch ? Breyer ? Peter evtl mal ? sonst wer ... ?



Natürlich bin ich dabei. Ich bin der Pfeil der an Dir vorbeischießt.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wie lang soll denn die tour werden? (zeitmäßig)
> 
> wenn ich rechtzeitig aus der arbeit komme, dann kann ich vorher noch ins fitti und um 19 uhr am obi stehen.



So ca. 2 Std. Aber hau schön rein im Fit, damit du auf dem Trail langsamer bist.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich dabei. Ich bin der Pfeil der an Dir vorbeischießt.



wirst dich wieder ins AUS schießen


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wirst dich wieder ins AUS schießen



Des stimmt ich muss ja hintendranbleiben schon alleine der Sterecke wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> was macht der SChorsch ? Breyer ?  sonst wer ... ?



Wer sind die


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2009)

Schorsch, Breyer, Weihnachtsmann?

Du glaubst an die?


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schorsch, Breyer, Weihnachtsmann?
> 
> Du glaubst an die?



also ich glaub an Die  ... 

never leave a man behind


----------



## OldSchool (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin heute Abend auch dabei. 19.00 oder 19.15 Uhr beim Obi?


----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2009)

kein sorge roland, wenn ich es schaffe dann habe ich schweres gerät dabei. da bin ich ein klein wenig langsamer als mit der rennfeile. aber auch nur auf der geraden und berg hoch.


----------



## B3ppo (9. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin heute Abend auch dabei. 19.00 oder 19.15 Uhr beim Obi?



Ich denk mal so dazwischen 
Der Jan und ich sind bis 1800 in N am malochen, dann heim und fertig machen - ungefähr 1900


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

seh ich auch so ... wir wissen ja wer genau kommt, bzw. wer etwas später kommen könnte, dann wird einfach gewartet


----------



## Blackcycle (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Totem ist so hässlich, diese komischen Markierungen dadrauf... Nein, nein, nein. 
Außerdem find ich die dicken Standrohre net wirklich toll in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen.



Man liest dann doch unterschiedliche Dinge wie die Leute zurechtkommen.
Naja mal sehen.

Dann bis heute abend ca. 1900


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schorsch, Breyer, Weihnachtsmann?
> 
> Du glaubst an die?


Muss heute auf Junior aufpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kein sorge roland, wenn ich es schaffe dann habe ich schweres gerät dabei. da bin ich ein klein wenig langsamer als mit der rennfeile.


... falls das schwere Gerät auf den Kalchreuther Todestrails nicht kaputt geht:


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Muss heute auf Junior aufpassen!



Schoad Schnucki Putzi .... pack den Junior einfach in Rucksack


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2009)

Salve,

ich waas a net, hab zwar Frühschicht aber die Woche irgendwie kä Dsäid, heut und moing muss i mol auf Bamberch, gestern bis abends in der Werkstatt, oder aufm Weihnachtsmarkt, am Montag sind ma noch beim Niklwirt einmarschiert dass auch wieder gelangt hat........
Freitag bin ich scho Mittags daheim, wenns Wetter passt dreh ich da maln Ründchen....


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

nix ... du kummmsd gfälligst ...


----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... falls das schwere Gerät auf den Kalchreuther Todestrails nicht kaputt geht:



da kenn ich mich halbwegs aus, da kann nicht viel passieren.


----------



## B3ppo (9. Dezember 2009)

2h, 30km - ein schöner Nightride mit Adventskerze auf dem Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2009)

Andreas und ich haben gestern auch 24 KM zusammengebracht. War ich froh das er den Weg zum OBI kannte.
Jetzt bin ich erst mal krank, d.h. bis nächste Woche geht nichts.
@Andreas, ich danke Dir auf Knien.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Muss heute auf Junior aufpassen!



Du bist doch auch nur Vater geworden, damit du eine Ausrede hast um nicht Radfahren zu müssen.


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand's gestern wie immer super. 

War dann nur etwas kalt auf dem Parkplatz . 

Hab meine gewonnenen 18 ct.  zu Hause gleich in ein warmes Bad investiert. 

Gute Besserung Roland!


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Dezember 2009)

@Roland: gute Besserung ! Hättest vielleicht gestern doch einfach Nein sagen sollen zum Biken 

jo gestern nice nice wieder ... kälter als erwartet in der dummen Regenhose
Hab mich dann gleich mal vom Markus irritieren lassen als der meinte er müsste im one-foot-style nen Berg runter pressen, und hab mich vor erstaunen erst mal bissi lang gemacht  bzw. langmachen ist noch viel zu übertrieben, eher, Fahrrad abgelegt, ab hang keinen Halt finden und bischen hinknien 

Rest der Tour war dann wirklcih ok - bis auf das jäääähe Ausscheiden des alten Manns

Tour gar in Trauer zuende gefahren und dann am Parkplatz noch mit Rooste und "WahlOssi" mit nem Radler angestoßen ...


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2009)

Das nächste mal bin ich wieder fit,dann kanns wieder losgehen.
Ja das Berglein war schon rutschig. Bin eigentlich nur wegen dem Radler danach mitgefahren, aber nicht mal das war mir gegönnt.


----------



## OldSchool (10. Dezember 2009)

Jo, war ganz schön kalt gestern. War aber eine nette Tour.

@Roland gute Besserung.

Bei mir waren es mit An- und Abfahrt 52 km und 3 Stunden. die letzten 5 km waren echte Überwindung.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> die letzten 5 km waren echte Überwindung.


Waren das die Kilometer welche du mit Roland alleine unterwegs warst? Kann ich echt nachvollziehen das dies hart war!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: gute Besserung ! Hättest vielleicht gestern doch einfach Nein sagen sollen zum Biken



Buahh!!! Ein Brüller! Da geht eher das Abendland unter bevor der Roth "Nein" zum Biken sagt!


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Dezember 2009)

so solls sein ... 

werd mich jetzt auf ne kleine FangoTour machen - Erli - Rosenbach zurück .... 

endlich wieder im Schlamm spielen, hatte ich schon so lange nimmer ... ca. 20h *rofl*


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so solls sein ...
> 
> werd mich jetzt auf ne kleine FangoTour machen - Erli - Rosenbach zurück ....
> 
> endlich wieder im Schlamm spielen, hatte ich schon so lange nimmer ... ca. 20h *rofl*



Bei uns regnets bei 3°, du hast meine Achtung wenn du jetzt ne Tour machst.
Wenn ich wieder fit bin machen wir mal ne Tagesschlammtour. Denn es gibt nur falsche Kleidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (10. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so solls sein ...
> 
> werd mich jetzt auf ne kleine FangoTour machen - Erli - Rosenbach zurück ....
> 
> endlich wieder im Schlamm spielen, hatte ich schon so lange nimmer ... ca. 20h *rofl*



schon wieder frei gehabt heut? 
hast ne neue Hose, gestern hast doch so über kalte Haxn gejammert


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Dezember 2009)

so back von der Tour ... 

alles im allem a SauTour 

ne neue Hose, nein, nur heute waren es ca 5°C wärmer und meine Regenhose war optimal, dazu Regenjacke und die richtigen Schuhe und guad wars ... bis auf eine Stelle...

oben auf der Höhe vom Modellflugplatz rüber zur Tongrube, ist so nen dummes dummes Matschstück, wo im Sommer gut Tempo gemacht werden kann. Naja Matsch, ständig beide Reifen irgendwie durch und weggerutscht wegen Kanten und wenn das noch nicht genug war Gegenwind a la carte  gedacht ich steh und ständig ins leere getreten ... wäre um nen Haar abgestiegen ... 

Japanlampen haben dem ganzen auch gut getrotzt und funktionieren auch noch - auch nach ner Dusche mitm Wasserschlauch ... 

nettes Gimick zu Schluss, 2 dumme Gesichter von Leuten die am Haus vorbeigelaufen sind und mich gesehen haben wie ich mich selber mit dem Gartenschlauch sauber gemacht haben 

so ... nu duschen ... schlafen ... saufen ... und ... morgen vormittag frei 

p.s. heute Nachmittag nen Vortrag im Altenheim gehalten danach frei ...


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2009)

Alle eingefrohren?
Es ist doch Bike Wetter !


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2009)

oder bastelstunde: neue teile sind da.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt ich hab auch eine gabel zum einbauen.
Fahren geht ja eh nicht.


----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2009)

Nix eingefroren. Gefahren wird!

Heute ab 13.30 Erlangen. 

Morgen 10.30 Uhr Matterhornwand.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen 10.30 Uhr Matterhornwand.



Und das ohne mich, so ein Schei..


----------



## 0815p (12. Dezember 2009)

wir sind grad zurück, klumpentour u 601, top wetter und nedmal deckig
@Markus
evt komma wir dazu morgen matterh.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nix eingefroren. Gefahren wird!
> 
> Heute ab 13.30 Erlangen.
> 
> Morgen 10.30 Uhr Matterhornwand.


Bin auch immer noch leicht angeschlagen. Mal guggn!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen 10.30 Uhr Matterhornwand.



welcher parkplatz war denn das noch mal?

ich sag aber mal nicht fest zu, da es die nacht noch weg geht.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2009)

Der Parkplatz wenn du von Streitberg nach Muggendorf fährst. Ein paar 100 Meter nach dem Ortsausgangsschild geht es in einer Rechtskurfe links zum Parkplatz hoch.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2009)

an die nicht angeschlagenen, wie machen sich so die Mischungen ? 
Bin ja leider raus für das ganze We - bzw. jetzt noch für morgen - aber danach wird wieder angegriffen 

Wann ist denn großer Nightride next Week ? Di / Mi eher schlecht zumindest bei mir ...


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2009)

fährt denn nun heut jemand?


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2009)

ja, wie ausgemacht, markus,martina ,ich, evt bernd(glaub eher ned)
matterhparke 10.30


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2009)

ok, ich versuch rechtzeitig da zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (13. Dezember 2009)

hehe ... jetzt hackts doch alle ned immer ufffn Bernd rum ... das heisst ich gar ned für guad ....


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hehe ... jetzt hackts doch alle ned immer ufffn Bernd rum ... das heisst ich gar ned für guad ....


Danke Jan !! Ein wahrer Freund zeigt sich in der Krise! 
Aber  was stört es eine deutsche Eiche wenn sich ein Schwein daran reibt!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2009)

Des Wetter is doch eh zu beschi.... zum fahren, Sonnenstrahlen, des is doch Weicheiwetter.


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2009)

@bernd
gut wars das du ned dabei warst,hatten schneetreiben mit kalten wind, aber auch sonne pur, trails waren wickie wickie, gfohren sen mer matterh-trail nachalbertshofn-trail nach moritz-altershtrail-trail schottersmühl-berg des schweigen-adlersta-rasengitterberg wollt kanner mehr mitfohren-höhenwegtrail-spitzktrail-muschelq.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2009)

Kaum is ma ned dabei kürzens alles ab.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kaum is ma ned dabei kürzens alles ab.


Also Roland!! Du kannst doch keine Männertour erwarten, wenn die einzigen beiden Männer krank sind!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> gut wars das du ned dabei warst,hatten schneetreiben mit kalten wind


 :kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also Roland!! Du kannst doch keine Männertour erwarten, wenn die einzigen beiden Männer krank sind!!!



he,he,he


----------



## Axalp (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> an die nicht angeschlagenen, wie machen sich so die Mischungen ?
> Bin ja leider raus für das ganze We - bzw. jetzt noch für morgen - aber danach wird wieder angegriffen
> 
> Wann ist denn großer Nightride next Week ? Di / Mi eher schlecht zumindest bei mir ...



Mischung tut bis jetzt ganz gut. 

Nightriden werde ich vorraussichtlich am Mittwoch. Donnerstag keine Zeit. Wie sieht's am kommenden Freitag aus?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

Was willst du am Freitag machen Day oder Night.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

ned am Mi Nightriden ... 

außerdem sollst du gefälligst auch auf die Feier kommen Herr Werner - ANWESENHEITSPLFICHT 

woahr gestern schnell mal a Runde drehn im Meilwald, musst dann abbrechen weil mei Lambn auf Rot gesprungen is, hoad dann abba auf "low"Mode immer noch bis ham greichd, un das woarn immer noch 20mins mind. weil ich immer nur in Licht nähe gfoahrn bi *g*

@Bernd: woas hoast Du denn für 160er Gabln bei dir rum liegn ?


----------



## Axalp (14. Dezember 2009)

Freitag Nightride, weil ich am Freitagnachmittag *arbeite*!

Schreib gefälligst meinen Namen richtig. Feiern ist nicht - gleicher Grund wie oben.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitag Nightride, weil ich am Freitagnachmittag *arbeite*!
> 
> Schreib gefälligst meinen Namen richtig. Feiern ist nicht - gleicher Grund wie oben.



ich dachte du hast dein Geld schon bis mittag verdient.
Viell. mal ein Leutenbacher Nightride? Aber nur wenn das Wetter kalt bleibt.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Bernd: woas hoast Du denn für 160er Gabln bei dir rum liegn ?



Ist der Bernd jetzt auch schon unter den Gabelsammlern. 
Endlich nicht mehr alleine


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

ahhhh **** ... ne ging an den SammelMeister ... DICH


----------



## B3ppo (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ahhhh **** ... ne ging an den SammelMeister ... DICH



Du sollst doch nicht immer alle Tabletten selber nehmen


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

*MMM*

MontagsMorgenMüdigkeit


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ahhhh **** ... ne ging an den SammelMeister ... DICH



Ich hät ein Schmankerl für Dich
Marzz. 66 RC2 zum probieren. Ist aber 180 aber das weisst du ja.
160 hab ich im Moment meine Magura Wotan.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

... die is doch weiss ?! nix gut ... und werd wohl doch in der 160er Klasse am Spicy bleiben ... mehr brauchts echt net hab ich gemerkt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... die is doch weiss ?! nix gut ... und werd wohl doch in der 160er Klasse am Spicy bleiben ... mehr brauchts echt net hab ich gemerkt ...



Die ist so schwarz wie die Nacht. Aber 180 am Spicy ist sowieso nicht so toll damit verbaust du dir das ganze Rad. Mit 180 ist es bestimmt nicht mehr so schnell zu bewegen wie jetzt, und fürs grobe, hast du ja sowieso dein Norco.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

jupp 

hier mal was für Peter und Roland

Autum Rhapsody


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jupp
> 
> hier mal was für Peter und Roland
> 
> Autum Rhapsody



Ich kenne jedes Video von Ihm.


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr den roland noch aweng bearbeitet, wird er auch noch einer von euch sein ich glaub der spielt eh scho mit den gedanken mit nach france zu gehen


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

dann komm doch auch mit Peter ... 

da sind so viel Berge - für jeden Geschmack etwas - unnnnd Abmnds ko ma sich dann zamhoggn un grilln und Bier


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn ihr den roland noch aweng bearbeitet, wird er auch noch einer von euch sein ich glaub der spielt eh scho mit den gedanken mit nach france zu gehen



Nein keine Angst! Ich fall beim Springen nicht gerne so tief.. 
Ich würd in France gerne ein bisschen Lift shutteln dann noch einige HM fahren und danach noch einige HM tragen und dann ganz lange bergab fahren.
Hätt auch nichts dagegen mal 1-2 Tage ein wenig schneller Bergab zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dann komm doch auch mit Peter ...
> 
> da sind so viel Berge - für jeden Geschmack etwas - unnnnd Abmnds ko ma sich dann zamhoggn un grilln und Bier



were bestimmt super, aber ich fahr lieber in den bayrischen u tiroler alpen, des is ned soweit, und für mich intressanter.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein keine Angst! Ich fall beim Springen nicht gerne so tief..
> Ich würd in France gerne ein bisschen Lift shutteln dann noch einige HM fahren und danach noch einige HM tragen und dann ganz lange bergab fahren.
> Hätt auch nichts dagegen mal 1-2 Tage ein wenig schneller Bergab zu fahren.


So machmers a Hase!! Dord homs beschdimmd a boor richdig geile Techotouren. Wall 6 Dooch blos nunderheizn häld mei Genik und mei Griffl eh ned aus.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich kenne jedes Video von Ihm.


Früher hosd jedes Video von Dolly Buster kennd!! So ändern sich die Zeitn!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> were bestimmt super, aber ich fahr lieber in den bayrischen u tiroler alpen, des is ned soweit, und für mich intressanter.


Genau! Und Final Ligure und der Gardasee sän  ja gwasi a gleich vor deiner Hausdür!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> were bestimmt super, aber ich fahr lieber in den bayrischen u tiroler alpen, des is ned soweit, und für mich intressanter.



Do möcht i wenns geht ja a nu midfoan.
Obba der Bernd hod mi die letzte Zeit so zutext das i fast nimma andes konn.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Früher hosd jedes Video von Dolly Buster kennd!! So ändern sich die Zeitn!


Ja aber die steht ja nur noch hinter der Kamera.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2009)

Des nächsda mol nehmi am Abodeker sein Menschnversuch teil!! Hob voll die Rotzerei, Holsweh und Husdn!! Mergsd wos Roland, die zwa wo am meisdn übern Drognbaron sei Agtion gläsderd hom lign etz flach!!

@ PDS: So Leute, war ja ganz nett mal über die Termine zu sprechen, aber so richtig weiter sind wir ja noch nicht gekommen. Ich müsste halt nur meinen Urlaub eintragen, da ich mich mit ein paar Kollegen abstimmen muss.
Also bitte nochmal Gedanken machen. 
Meine Vorschläge nochmals:
03.-10.07
10.-17.07.
17.-24.07.

Kann man natürlich auch zwei Wochen draus machen, wobei ich definitiv nur eine Woche fahren werde.


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Genau! Und Final Ligure und der Gardasee sän  ja gwasi a gleich vor deiner Hausdür!



du fährst ja nedmol vor deiner haustür


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2009)

@bernd
das sog ich scho immer, die als erstes lästern, die triffs als nächstes,also owacht gebn


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des nächsda mol nehmi am Abodeker sein Menschnversuch teil!! Hob voll die Rotzerei, Holsweh und Husdn!! Mergsd wos Roland, die zwa wo am meisdn übern Drognbaron sei Agtion gläsderd hom lign etz flach!!



Ja und deswegn hob ich mich dann doch nu ongemeldet.
Und seit heud gehts wieder aufwärts.
Ich glab des war ned des Wedda des mi grang gmachd hod sondern Abbodecherwuudu weil man verorschd ham.
Etz is der Fluch von mir gnumma und es gehd aufwärds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

ja ja ja ... i hoab shco meine deifel di i beschwörn ko 

@Bernd: eisteign koooost immer noach 

mit PdS ists mir eigentlich fast egal - gut so nen WC zu sehen wäre schon ganz nett muss ich sagen, aber ist keine Absolutes muss ... (gleich werde ich gesteinigt ) vom 3. an ko i ned weil ich am 8.7. Nightdienst hab ... 
sonst alles ... 

so long


----------



## B3ppo (14. Dezember 2009)

10.-24. mit flexibler An- und Abreise? Das würd dem armen Doktoranden passen, und ich fänds schön wenn man zwar 7 Tage fährt aber auch 2 Tage Pause hat.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> 10.-24. mit flexibler An- und Abreise? Das würd dem armen Doktoranden passen, und ich fänds schön wenn man zwar 7 Tage fährt aber auch 2 Tage Pause hat.



Was heist Pause gar nicht fahren oder nur "entschleunigt bergab" auf einem tech. Trail.


----------



## B3ppo (14. Dezember 2009)

bin für tech Trail aber auch für nen Tag Freibad zu haben, je nach Wetter und physischer Verfassung.


----------



## Axalp (14. Dezember 2009)

Also gut, dann machen wir erstmal 10.7 bis 17.7 PDS fest! 

Mir wäre es lieber auf dem Rückweg in Lac Blanc einen Zwischenstopp einzulegen, sprich vom 10.07 bis zum 20.07 zu planen. Dann fahren wir insgesamt 10 Tage, haben aber durch den Transfer ins Elsass automatisch einen Ruhetag. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Ende August noch eine Woche nach PDS oder sonstwohin fahren. 

Falls die Mehrheit für 2 Wochen stimmt, buche ich es auch so.


----------



## Axalp (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Freunde der technischen Trails sollten sich den (12.)13.05 - 16.05.2010 (17.) vormerken. 

Je nach Schneelage wäre das ein verlängertes WE, um an den Gardasee zu fahren. 

Sonst noch was? Bei mir sieht der September noch so leer aus...


----------



## Blackcycle (14. Dezember 2009)

Bei den Terminen vom Bernd bin ich vorausichtlich komplett raus. Flexible Anreise bedeutet dann dass ich am 24.7. anreise und keine von euch Nasen sehen muss. Dann hab ich wenigstens ka bleedes Glaaber. 

Die Mixtur wird ab heute eingesetzt, es kratzt auch schon wieder im Hals. Das Wochenende war nicht direkt erholsam.

Nightride geht bei mir die Woche eigentlich nur morgen oder Mittwoch.


----------



## B3ppo (14. Dezember 2009)

Markus was würden wir nur ohne dich machen...
Also 10.-20.7. und das Wochenende 13.-17.5.
kriegt der Chef so auf den Schreibtisch!!


----------



## Schoschi (14. Dezember 2009)

Wegen PDS sollte bei mir so klappen.........mal sehen was bei den Anderen Terminen so geht, nächstes Jahr wird ja alles besser, da krieg ich wieder mei AXForm.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wegen PDS sollte bei mir so klappen.........mal sehen was bei den Anderen Terminen so geht, nächstes Jahr wird ja alles besser, da krieg ich wieder mei AXForm.......



Kaum hört er PDS


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Freunde der technischen Trails sollten sich den (12.)13.05 - 16.05.2010 (17.) vormerken.
> 
> Je nach Schneelage wäre das ein verlängertes WE, um an den Gardasee zu fahren.
> 
> Sonst noch was? Bei mir sieht der September noch so leer aus...



Gardasee muss 2010 auf jeden Fall mal wieder dran glauben. Dieses Jahr war ich überhaupt nicht. Schnee im Mai sollte kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Stylo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mit PdS ists mir eigentlich fast egal - gut so nen WC zu sehen wäre schon ganz nett muss ich sagen, aber ist keine Absolutes muss ... (gleich werde ich gesteinigt )




was muss ich da lesen ?


----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was muss ich da lesen ?



los, tritt nach! das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein. 

BLASPHEMIE


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was muss ich da lesen ?



joah joah 

also wenn ihr vom 10. bis zum 20.7. macht, dann kann ich mir ja überlegen auch die 2 Wochen voll zumachen 10. bis 25.7. 
bzw. wenn jemand später mit anreisen will dann halt 12./13. Anreise ... aber mal sehen was bis dahin noch so ist ... Termin könnt ihr wegen mir fix machen ... 
LacBlanc würde ich dann auch mitnehmen ... 

wegen PdS noch mal Ende August ... wegen mir ... auch


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> los, tritt nach! das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein.
> 
> BLASPHEMIE



was willst du denn schon wieder 
hast deinen retrobomber jetzt schon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was willst du denn schon wieder
> hast deinen retrobomber jetzt schon ?



kein kommentar!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was willst du denn schon wieder
> hast deinen retrobomber jetzt schon ?





speedy_j schrieb:


> kein kommentar!


Dieser Thread wurde von netten Menschen ins Leben gerufen um gemeinsam die Freunden des Bergauf und Bergabradsports zu Teilen. Für Streitereien ist hier kein Platz!


----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> .....um gemeinsam die Freunden des *Bergauf*......



...das wenn ich mal eher gewusst hätte.........


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ...das wenn ich mal eher gewusst hätte.........


Wos wär dann gwesn? Häsd mähra drainierd odder wos!
Schuld is der starke August. Fährd immer wie a blöder den Berch nauf und wenner amol nimmer kon hauder si irgendwelche Schbrizn in die Ranzn und scho gehds widder. Ich man wir müssn amol mid unsere Abodeker in Klausur gehn um a Lösung für uns zu findn!!


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2009)

@bernd
Danke fürs Kompliment

@schoschi
was isn aus dein trainigs "hoch" gworten, hat jetzt ned lang anghalten, oder fährst momentan allans


----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2009)

du meinst meine Trainingserhöhung.......? Naja, weng kalt im Moment, aber wird scho wieder, hab weng viel Äktschn im Moment........


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hab weng viel Äktschn im Moment........



Mit der rechten oder linken Hand so ganz ohne Zilli.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit der rechten oder linken Hand so ganz ohne Zilli.


Also Roland!!! Was soll den das!!! Der Schoschi kommt aus Hagenbach und da benutzt kein Mann die eigene Hand !!!! Schließlich gibt es da Kühe, Schweine, Schafe; Ziegen...........
Also bitte in Zukunft erst denken, dann schreiben!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also Roland!!! Was soll den das!!! Der Schoschi kommt aus Hagenbach und da benutzt kein Mann die eigene Hand !!!! Schließlich gibt es da Kühe, Schweine, Schafe; Ziegen...........
> Also bitte in Zukunft erst denken, dann schreiben!!!



Ja ich entschuldige mich. Ich hab kurz vergessen wo er wohnt.
Aber der Schorschi als fescher Single hat er bestimmt bald wieder eine


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dieser Thread wurde von netten Menschen ins Leben gerufen um gemeinsam die Freunden des Bergabradsports zu Teilen.



warum hast dann in spicak net mitgespielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> warum hast dann in spicak net mitgespielt


Weil mir da irgend so ein tschechischer Waldgeist urplötzlich nen riesen Dreckhügel  vors Rad gezaubert hatte.
Ach ja! Hatte diesen eher schmerzlichen Tag dank autogenem Training bis vor zwei Minuten komplett verdrängt!


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Weil mir da irgend so ein tschechischer Waldgeist urplötzlich nen riesen Dreckhügel  vors Rad gezaubert hatte.
> Ach ja! Hatte diesen eher schmerzlichen Tag dank autogenem Training bis vor zwei Minuten komplett verdrängt!



jaja die geschichten und sagen über schlümpfe


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> jaja die geschichten und sagen über schlümpfe


In jeder Geschichte und Sage steckt ein Körnchen Wahrheit!!


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Dezember 2009)

ja ja ... 

der UrVater aller Schlümpfe 

so ... hab mir heud a träggernHosn gooofd *SchandeübermeinHaupt* und gleich moal dested ... Bubnreud - Adlitz - Atzelsberg - Hönig - Hetzles und back ... hätte ich aus Jähzorn nicht schon in Adlitz mein ver**** blöde dumme rechten Überschühlein zerstört wäre ich wohlig warm wieder ham kumma ... abba so ... rechter Fuss ganz scheee kolt ...


----------



## B3ppo (16. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ja ja ...
> 
> der UrVater aller Schlümpfe
> 
> so ... hab mir heud a träggernHosn gooofd *SchandeübermeinHaupt* und gleich moal dested ... Bubnreud - Adlitz - Atzelsberg - Hönig - Hetzles und back ... hätte ich aus Jähzorn nicht schon in Adlitz mein ver**** blöde dumme rechten Überschühlein zerstört wäre ich wohlig warm wieder ham kumma ... abba so ... rechter Fuss ganz scheee kolt ...



Er wird doch noch ein CCler


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2009)

Oh ihr Affen...........


----------



## Axalp (16. Dezember 2009)

Geht denn jetzt am Freitag 'was Nightride-technisches ab Leutenbach?

Könnte so ab 17:30 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Er wird doch noch ein CCler



es gibt Sachen die nie Passieren werden 

Ebbe und Flut gleichzeitig

Tag und Nacht zur selben Zeit 

Schorsch und Kondition

Oland und DH Racer

Breyer und mal keine Ausreden wg. "nichtBikenkönnen"

Oltmanns und nie wieder Schlümpfe



*UND*

JansonJanson und CC´ler ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich erkenne hier ein leichtes Ablehnungsverhalten gegenüber CC lern und Marthonistis, und da fühle ich mich auch persönlich ein klein wenig angegriffen!! Also...Ball flach halten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. Dezember 2009)

alle cc´ler haben rasierte schwuppenbeine!


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Dezember 2009)

und die Freerider und DH ler haben alle 3 Nummern zu große Klamotten an!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> und die Freerider und DH ler haben alle 3 Nummern zu große Klamotten an!



Doch nur um meinen Onepack zu überdecken.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2009)

Liebedddd und verdraaaachd euch doch ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Dezember 2009)

wer streitet sich denn?


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2009)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen CCler, außer ich, ich kann glaub ich von mir behaupten dass ich das von euch am allerwenigsten bin.......
Bekanntlich ham die ja Ausdauer beim Radeln.

Aber wenns hart auf hart kommt und der Janson zum CCler wird hat der da bestimmt eine passende Style-Lösung parat.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (16. Dezember 2009)

> Aber wenns hart auf hart kommt und der Janson zum CCler wird hat der da bestimmt eine passende Style-Lösung parat.......


80er Jahre - Neon Lycra Style


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> 80er Jahre - Neon Lycra Style



lach net - kann mich waage dran erinnern bzw. habs wohl verdrängt das ich in der Grundschule mal genau so nen Ding für den Sportunterricht hatte  - aber einmal aufs Maul gelegt war nen Loch drin und dieses Kapitel geschlossen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Geht denn jetzt am Freitag 'was Nightride-technisches ab Leutenbach?
> 
> Könnte so ab 17:30 Uhr dort sein.



Freitag Nightride ist mit noch zu kalt und zugig. Der Bernd und ich werden am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr eine Hausenrunde drehen. Aber langsam und gemütlich, ich denk mal so "1 Schorsch" schnell.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freitag Nightride ist mit noch zu kalt und zugig. Der Bernd und ich werden am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr eine Hausenrunde drehen. Aber langsam und gemütlich, ich denk mal so "1 Schorsch" schnell.



könnt ihr nicht vielleicht 2 machen ? dann kann meiner einer auch mit fahren


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> könnt ihr nicht vielleicht 2 machen ? dann kann meiner einer auch mit fahren



2Schorsch ist nach langer schwerer Krankheit fast nicht möglich, aber man wird es versuchen.


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> es gibt Sachen die nie Passieren werden
> 
> Ebbe und Flut gleichzeitig
> 
> ...




 genau den punkt getroffen


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2009)

@Roland: Depp ...  ... ich meine 2 Uhr ... und nicht 2 SChorsch Kondi


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: Depp ...  ... ich meine 2 Uhr ... und nicht 2 SChorsch Kondi


Von mir aus OK!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: Depp ...  ... ich meine 2 Uhr ... und nicht 2 SChorsch Kondi



Oh, schei..e


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2009)

Ne neue Maßeinheit, alle Fachbücher müssen neu geschrieben werden.......
Frage: 1 Schorsch ist das jetzt schneller als ich? Oder bin ich 0 Schorsch schnell, weil dann kann ich ja quasi net mit, abgesehen davon dass am Samstag eh Holzfällen angesagt ist.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2009)

ne ne ... das ist ne Variable ... 

dein Aktueller KondiStand ist immer 1 Schorsch ... 

also ich hab grad 1 Schorsch, Peter wird wahrscheinlich mind. 10 Schorsch haben, Markus sicherlich 5 oder so ...


----------



## Axalp (16. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> es gibt Sachen die nie Passieren werden
> 
> Ebbe und Flut gleichzeitig
> 
> ...



   

Ich werd' wohl auch nie über 5 Schorsch kommen, weil keiner mit mir trainieren will. 
Allen ist es zu kalt...

Der echte Freeraydär wärmt sich doch am Eisblock und beschwert sich dann, dass der zu warm ist!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ne neue Maßeinheit, alle Fachbücher müssen neu geschrieben werden.......
> Frage: 1 Schorsch ist das jetzt schneller als ich? Oder bin ich 0 Schorsch schnell, weil dann kann ich ja quasi net mit, abgesehen davon dass am Samstag eh Holzfällen angesagt ist.......



0 Schorsch ist beim Römer vor nem Bier zu sitzen. Also bist du mindestens 1 Schorsch schnell.
Wenn du am Samstag beim Holzmachen 3 Schorsch schnell bist, dann hast du Zeit, um mit uns zu fahren und 1 Schorsch schnell zu sein.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ne neue Maßeinheit, alle Fachbücher müssen neu geschrieben werden.......
> Frage: 1 Schorsch ist das jetzt schneller als ich? Oder bin ich 0 Schorsch schnell, weil dann kann ich ja quasi net mit, abgesehen davon dass am Samstag eh Holzfällen angesagt ist.......





JansonJanson schrieb:


> ne ne ... das ist ne Variable ...
> 
> dein Aktueller KondiStand ist immer 1 Schorsch ...
> 
> also ich hab grad 1 Schorsch, Peter wird wahrscheinlich mind. 10 Schorsch haben, Markus sicherlich 5 oder so ...





Axalp schrieb:


> Ich werd' wohl auch nie über 5 Schorsch kommen, weil keiner mit mir trainieren will.
> Allen ist es zu kalt...
> 
> Der echte Freeraydär wärmt sich doch am Eisblock und beschwert sich dann, dass der zu warm ist!





RolandMC schrieb:


> 0 Schorsch ist beim Römer vor nem Bier zu sitzen. Also bist du mindestens 1 Schorsch schnell.
> Wenn du am Samstag beim Holzmachen 3 Schorsch schnell bist, dann hast du Zeit, um mit uns zu fahren und 1 Schorsch schnell zu sein.


Oh Mann!! Da sind ja wieder alle Volldeppen vereint.
So jetzt wird euch das mit der Schorsch Einheit mal ein  Ingenieur erklären.

Schorsch ist in jeder Gleichung eine Konstante, welche nie ihren Wert ändert.
Da Schorsch konditechnisch bekanntlich ne Null ist entspricht Schorsch sozusagen dem Wert Null.
Es ist also egal ob man ein  oder hundert Schorsch hat, denn:
1 x 0 = 0
100 x 0 = 0

Das bedeutet, das jeder, dessen Kondi in Schorsch gemessen wird eine Null ist, gwasi ein Perpetuum Immobile.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oh Mann!! Da sind ja wieder alle Volldeppen vereint.
> So jetzt wird euch das mit der Schorsch Einheit mal ein  Ingenieur erklären.
> 
> Schorsch ist in jeder Gleichung eine Konstante, welche nie ihren Wert ändert.
> ...



Das stimmt nur in deiner Welt.Denn der Ingenieur machts schwer.
Wenn der Schorsch auf dem Rad sitz und nicht in die Pedale tritt dann hat er 0 Schorsch da er sich werder vor noch rückwärts bewegt. Tritt er aber in die Pedale, bewegt er sich, (wenn auch nicht schnell) somit hat er mindestens 1 Schorsch drauf. Je nach Jahreszeit und Gefälle ergibt sich dadurch eine wechselnde Geschwindigkeit die EU weit in Schorsch gemessen wird.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, das jeder, dessen Kondi in Schorsch gemessen wird eine Null ist, gwasi ein Perpetuum Immobile.



Wie wird eigentlich deine Geschwindigkeit gemessen ? In Nacktschnecken viell. denn von der Schnelligkeit her müsste es eigentlich passen.


----------



## OldSchool (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute Abend eine kleine Runde im Wald gedreht. Gripp wie die Hölle besser als im Sommer, nichts rutscht weg.
Bis auf die zu gefrorenen Pfützen und Rinnsale die plötzlich unverhofft auftauchen.

Rollwiderstand ist auch wieder erträglicher. So liebe ich den Winter.

Hatte nach den 11/2 Stunden Fahrt eine leichte Staubschicht auf dem Rad wie im Sommer.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe heute Abend eine kleine Runde im Wald gedreht. Gripp wie die Hölle besser als im Sommer, nichts rutscht weg.
> Bis auf die zu gefrorenen Pfützen und Rinnsale die plötzlich unverhofft auftauchen.
> 
> Rollwiderstand ist auch wieder erträglicher. So liebe ich den Winter.
> ...



Hattest du keine Angst so alleine im Wald.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur in deiner Welt.Denn der Ingenieur machts schwer.
> Wenn der Schorsch auf dem Rad sitz und nicht in die Pedale tritt dann hat er 0 Schorsch da er sich werder vor noch rückwärts bewegt. Tritt er aber in die Pedale, bewegt er sich, (wenn auch nicht schnell) somit hat er mindestens 1 Schorsch drauf. Je nach Jahreszeit und Gefälle ergibt sich dadurch eine wechselnde Geschwindigkeit die EU weit in Schorsch gemessen wird.







RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich deine Geschwindigkeit gemessen ? In Nacktschnecken viell. denn von der Schnelligkeit her müsste es eigentlich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (16. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oh Mann!! Da sind ja wieder alle Volldeppen vereint.
> So jetzt wird euch das mit der Schorsch Einheit mal ein  Ingenieur erklären.
> 
> Schorsch ist in jeder Gleichung eine Konstante, welche nie ihren Wert ändert.
> ...





RolandMC schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur in deiner Welt.Denn der Ingenieur machts schwer.
> Wenn der Schorsch auf dem Rad sitz und nicht in die Pedale tritt dann hat er 0 Schorsch da er sich werder vor noch rückwärts bewegt. Tritt er aber in die Pedale, bewegt er sich, (wenn auch nicht schnell) somit hat er mindestens 1 Schorsch drauf. Je nach Jahreszeit und Gefälle ergibt sich dadurch eine wechselnde Geschwindigkeit die EU weit in Schorsch gemessen wird.



Wahnsinn, soviel geballtes Wissen auf einmal.
Bin begeistert und die Welt ist wieder ein bisschen heller


----------



## kubikjch (16. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hattest du keine Angst so alleine im Wald.



Musste mich heute auch alleine im Wald rumdrücken.
Wann kannst´n wieder?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Musste mich heute auch alleine im Wald rumdrücken.
> Wann kannst´n wieder?



Ich kann fast immer
Nightride geht erst ab kommender Woche wieder.
Aber Samstag und Sonntag geht.


----------



## OldSchool (16. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hattest du keine Angst so alleine im Wald.



Doch. Ich habe mich nach einer starken Begleitung wie dich gesehnt.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Doch. Ich habe mich nach einer starken Begleitung wie dich gesehnt.



Oh da muss ich dich entäuschen, nachts im Wald bin ich nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oh Mann!! Da sind ja wieder alle Volldeppen vereint.
> So jetzt wird euch das mit der Schorsch Einheit mal ein  Ingenieur erklären.
> 
> Schorsch ist in jeder Gleichung eine Konstante, welche nie ihren Wert ändert.
> ...



Und ich dachte der Roland hat manchmal an Batscher........
Ich werd mir jetzt neue Freunde suchen, mach an neuen Thread auf: Ausfahrten Fränkische ohne Leutenbacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (16. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Und ich dachte der Roland hat manchmal an Batscher........
> Ich werd mir jetzt neue Freunde suchen, mach an neuen Thread auf: Ausfahrten Fränkische ohne Leutenbacher



Wer nimmt´n dich scho´ mit.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wer nimmt´n dich scho´ mit.



Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr von meiner Mutter bezahlt dass ihr mich mitnehmt. Früher hatte ich auch immer ein Stück Gelbwurst in der Tasche dass wenigstens der Hund mit mir gespielt hat..........

Ich werd jetzt an die Börse gehen, Analysten zu Folge sollte man sich jetzt bei Schorsch einkaufen da der Wert im Frühjahr kurzzeitig ansteigen wird, ab Mitte des Sommers ist jedoch mit rapidem Kursbfall zu rechnen.....


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr von meiner Mutter bezahlt dass ihr mich mitnehmt. Früher hatte ich auch immer ein Stück Gelbwurst in der Tasche dass wenigstens der Hund mit mir gespielt hat..........
> 
> Ich werd jetzt an die Börse gehen, Analysten zu Folge sollte man sich jetzt bei Schorsch einkaufen da der Wert im Frühjahr kurzzeitig ansteigen wird, ab Mitte des Sommers ist jedoch mit rapidem Kursbfall zu rechnen.....


Ne Gelbwurst hast ja noch immer!!


----------



## Schoschi (17. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ne Gelbwurst hast ja noch immer!!



wie war das mit den Ziegen und Kühen usw...........? Damals war scho der Hund scharf auf mich................


...oh mann ist das bescheuert....


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Dezember 2009)

also wie sind jetzt die Aktien für Samstag ?!

hab so mitbekommen sind jetzt 2 verschiedene Touren angesagt ... 

1. olda bubbbbm dour im HausenerWald
2. junga bubbbm dour nach Hetzles

?! ist das richtig ?

oh ich hab heute nen leichtes Kratzen im Hals, war aber gestern noch 30mins bei -7° Biken


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also wie sind jetzt die Aktien für Samstag ?!
> 
> hab so mitbekommen sind jetzt 2 verschiedene Touren angesagt ...
> 
> ...



Ja die alten, mehr in der Ebene da Wiederweinsteiger, nach langer schwerer Krankheit.
Gib rechtzeitig bescheid wo du mitfährst! Da wir ja wenn du mitfährst erst um 14.00 Uhr starten. Ansonsten um 13.00 Uhr.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Dezember 2009)

Markus und ich wollen zum Hetzles rüber aber das Tempo wird, zumindest von mir, auch eher gemütlich wegen Knieproblemen. Das wird auch einer meiner letzten Touren, im Januar wird das Knie aufgeschlitzt um die Probleme endlich zu beheben!

Zeit morgen? Markus? 12.00?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Markus und ich wollen zum Hetzles rüber aber das Tempo wird, zumindest von mir, auch eher gemütlich wegen Knieproblemen. Das wird auch einer meiner letzten Touren, im Januar wird das Knie aufgeschlitzt um die Probleme endlich zu beheben!
> 
> Zeit morgen? Markus? 12.00?


Bekommst du ein CC oder light Freerider Gelenk.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Dezember 2009)

ich lass mir was universelles einbauen, so das Eierlegendewollmilch-Kniegelenk!....eher das Marafreetourendurodown-KniegelenK!


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Dezember 2009)

also wenn die Herren so früh starten zum Hetzles dann bin ich da sowieso raus ... 

wie lange wollts ihr denn fahren Roland ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also wenn die Herren so früh starten zum Hetzles dann bin ich da sowieso raus ...
> 
> wie lange wollts ihr denn fahren Roland ?



Warum erwähnst du nur Roland namentlich??


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum erwähnst du nur Roland namentlich??



Da gehts nach Wichtigkeit der Person, deswegen wirsd du nicht genannt.


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414791&page=15

bericht nr 370
 da kann man sehen wie man treppen ned fährt


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also wenn die Herren so früh starten zum Hetzles dann bin ich da sowieso raus ...
> 
> wie lange wollts ihr denn fahren Roland ?



Zeit ist bis jetzt noch offen


----------



## Axalp (18. Dezember 2009)

Fahren wir zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr los. Sonst wird es ein Nightride.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Fahren wir zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr los. Sonst wird es ein Nightride.




dann machen wir 12.30 am Berg-Fahrradparkplatz
und warm anziehen!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414791&page=15
> 
> bericht nr 370
> da kann man sehen wie man treppen ned fährt



Des is die Downhill Fraktion, wir würden sowas langsam mit hohem Stylefaktor fahren.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum erwähnst du nur Roland namentlich??



natürlich auch Bernd und Roland 

gut gut dann fahre ich die "olad mans round" mit ... 

greets

p.s. ich gehe davon aus 14.00 beim Breyer ?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2009)

jansonjanson schrieb:


> natürlich auch bernd und roland
> 
> gut gut dann fahre ich die "olad mans round" mit ...
> 
> ...


yes!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (19. Dezember 2009)

Snow Ride ...


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Snow Ride ...


Genau!![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]  

Hob ins Bed mid dir!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414791&page=15
> 
> bericht nr 370
> da kann man sehen wie man treppen ned fährt


Da hods obber a boor fäddä Schlümpfe gebn!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Genau!![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Hob ins Bed mid dir!!!



selbe kann ich zu Dir auch sagen 

hab noch bischen Rosé hier stehen ... der muss noch weg, nicht das der schlecht wird


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> selbe kann ich zu Dir auch sagen
> 
> hab noch bischen Rosé hier stehen ... der muss noch weg, nicht das der schlecht wird


etz hoggsd ja immernu do!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Dezember 2009)

hoasd oangst dos i net kumm morgn ? 

ooder das i di nieder mach ... trotz lang aufbleibm *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hoasd oangst dos i net kumm morgn ?
> 
> ooder das i di nieder mach ... trotz lang aufbleibm *g*


Morgn kömmer lusdiche Sachn nein Schnee brunzn!!! Bragdisch frängische Kornkreise!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Morgn kömmer lusdiche Sachn nein Schnee brunzn!!! Bragdisch frängische Kornkreise!!



Mol schaua wer sein Namen mid Adress und Telefonnummer schaffd.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Dezember 2009)

boah ... da mud i abba noch goooonz viel saufen ... nu ... *g*

gibts eigentlich ne Schallmauer ab wo wir nimmer foahrn ... so -20°C


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2009)

wie lang wollt ihr fohrn??? (licht ??)
kommen evt auch


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Dezember 2009)

also i moach mei licht ned ab ... is no mondierd 

natürlich fachmännnnisch mit koablbinder .....


----------



## Axalp (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich erhöhe gerade die Klamotten-Schichten auf 7 + Protektoren:







So wirklich normal ist das nicht.


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe gerade die Klamotten-Schichten auf 7 + Protektoren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin auch noch am überlegen, ob des sinn macht wegen zwei std biken sich einen abzufrieren, na ja mal guckn


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2009)

ich fohr ned mit


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr ned mit


Nach reiflichen Überlegungen haben wir ebenfalls *übereinstimmend* beschlossen das es heut wohl echt keinen Sinn macht, zumal Roland und ich auch noch nicht 100%-ig fit sind


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nach reiflichen Überlegungen haben wir ebenfalls *übereinstimmend* beschlossen das es heut wohl echt keinen Sinn macht, zumal Roland und ich auch noch nicht 100%-ig fit sind



Muss leider mitteilen, das nachdem der *Bernd* heute wegen des Wetters keinen Bock gehabt hat, ich mit dem Jochen gefahren bin.
1,5 Std. 16 KM 400 HM  -13° bis -15°.
Aber anders als gedacht, war das kein Problem, nur bergauf langsam damit man nicht ins Schwitzen kommt. Solange das alles Pulverschnee ist lässt es sich ganz passabel treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss leider mitteilen, das nachdem der *Bernd* heute wegen des Wetters keinen Bock gehabt hat, ich mit dem Jochen gefahren bin.
> 1,5 Std. 16 KM 400 HM  -13° bis -15°.
> Aber anders als gedacht, war das kein Problem, nur bergauf langsam damit man nicht ins Schwitzen kommt. Solange das alles Pulverschnee ist lässt es sich ganz passabel treten.


Orsch!! 
Wor mit a boor  Nachbarnd drei Stundn Schlittnfohrn mit zwa Themoskanna Glühwein! Wor a fetzn Gaudi und garandierd die bessere Endscheidung!
Etz bini blos aweng Müd auf des Glühweinzeuch!
Is scho ned schlechd wenn mer a nu an wos andern auser Rodfohrn Spaß hobn konn!


----------



## Stylo77 (19. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is scho ned schlechd wenn mer a nu an wos andern auser Rodfohrn Spaß hobn konn!



stimmt alkohol


----------



## Axalp (19. Dezember 2009)

oder fi****,

Snow-Ride auf den Hetzles war sehr nett! 

Aber selbst den Einheimischen scheint es zu kalt zu sein. 
O-Ton einer uralten Omi in Hetzles (Dorf): "Der Winter ist ********!" 

Jetzt geht's erstmal die Alkohol-Vorräte wieder auffüllen. 
Scheint ein rundum gelungener Tag zu werden.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> stimmt alkohol


Also das des so schnell durchschaud wird häddi ned dachd!!
PS: A saubere Brezn hobbi a gschlogn! Könnd sogor für an Minischlumpf langa!


----------



## OldSchool (19. Dezember 2009)

War auch unterwegs. 2 Std 21 km erbärmlich kalt.

War im Wald wunderschön aber etwas zu kalt um das richtig zu genießen.


----------



## alet08 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja, sehr schee war's heut!!
Nur hat mein Tacho stumpfsinnig -10°C angezeigt, sogar in der Wohnung...  , obwohl es gefühlte -13  waren
Und ich brauch neue Handschuhe


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2009)

Old School schrieb:


> War auch unterwegs. 2 Std 21 km erbärmlich kalt.
> 
> War im Wald wunderschön aber etwas zu kalt um das richtig zu genießen.



War schon etwas kalt aber meine Funktionskleidung "funktionierte" heute sehr gut. Jacke feucht bis nass, aber Unterhemd und Trikot fast trocken.
Mal morgen früh noch ne Runde drehen und die Kälte genießen.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schee war's heut!!
> Nur hat mein Tacho stumpfsinnig -10°C angezeigt, sogar in der Wohnung...  , obwohl es gefühlte -13  waren
> Und ich brauch neue Handschuhe



Minus 10 Grad in der Wohnung sind eindeutig zu kalt. Man muss es da machen wie die Russen viel Wodka dann merkt man wenigstens nicht das man erfriert.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Orsch!!
> Wor mit a boor  Nachbarnd drei Stundn Schlittnfohrn mit zwa Themoskanna Glühwein! Wor a fetzn Gaudi und garandierd die bessere Endscheidung!
> Etz bini blos aweng Müd auf des Glühweinzeuch!
> Is scho ned schlechd wenn mer a nu an wos andern auser Rodfohrn Spaß hobn konn!



Kannst du auch mal ohne Alkohol sein, dauernd dein Gesaufe. man man man!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (19. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Minus 10 Grad in der Wohnung sind eindeutig zu kalt. Man muss es da machen wie die Russen viel Wodka dann merkt man wenigstens nicht das man erfriert.



Mtb is' halt ein kostenintensives Hobby, da muß man halt woanders sparen.
...und Wärme wird sowieso überschätzt... 
 , Alex


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kannst du auch mal ohne Alkohol sein, dauernd dein Gesaufe. man man man!!


Wenn du nicht bei mir bist halt ich es halt nur mit Stoff aus Hase!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht bei mir bist halt ich es halt nur mit Stoff aus Hase!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2009)

Aus dem Hagenbacher Tagblatt vom 18.12.2009.
Weihnachtsfeier des Burschenvereins.





Leutenbacher Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aus dem Hagenbacher Tagblatt vom 18.12.2009.
> Weihnachtsfeier des Burschenvereins.
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha ha HA!!!! Zu geil Alter!!!


----------



## Axalp (20. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (20. Dezember 2009)

Wird Zeit, dass wir 'mal zusammen einen anzünden!

Gute Nacht Erlangen!
Gute Nacht Leutenbach!
Gute Nacht dem Rest (Hausen, Adelsdorf, Eckental, Hagenbach, Bubenreuth...usw.)!


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass wir 'mal zusammen einen anzünden!
> 
> Gute Nacht Erlangen!
> Gute Nacht Leutenbach!
> Gute Nacht dem Rest (Hausen, Adelsdorf, Eckental, Hagenbach, Bubenreuth...usw.)!



4 promille


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass wir 'mal zusammen einen anzünden!



An wen hast du denn dabei gedacht? Wir könnten ja eine Liste erstellen wen wir so alles anzünden wollen.


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RONx3ySjnW4"]YouTube- dia en el roque nublo[/ame]
da werd ich im februar auch fahren


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2009)

Da werd ich fahren





Schotter bergauf Teerstraße bergab. Alles andere ist nur Fahrradfahren.


----------



## Axalp (20. Dezember 2009)

Und ich da:





Vorhin ging es mir im übrigen wie dem Christopher beim NWD9-Abend beim Bernd! Ohne Worte...


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Dezember 2009)

.... so war jetzt auch endlich mal draußen Biken, knappe 90mins und die -10° waren gar nicht mal soooo schlimm ... 
in und um und um Bubenreuth herum ... yeah baby yeah ...


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> YouTube- dia en el roque nublo
> da werd ich im februar auch fahren


Machsd wohl an CC-Urlaub hä?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und ich da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is des in PDS?


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2009)

na in hausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Machsd wohl an CC-Urlaub hä?



ja ,wäre dann ja was für dich


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Dezember 2009)

@Saddamchen: dat Ding rocken wir nächstes Jahr - aber ist in LacBlanc


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: dat Ding rocken wir nächstes Jahr - aber ist in LacBlanc



Do könnsd mi a weng am Orsch leggn.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> na in hausen


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2009)

Heud waren der Jochen und ich aufm verbotena und sind durch die verschneiden Felsn gesurfd unden ankumma fährd der Jochen voraus und häld bei an komischn Mändla. Ich hob scho gedochd so a Schei.. Naduaschüdza will widda sei Belehrung loslossn. Aber es kam schlimma es woa der Beda mid da Madina. Und des zu Fuss also sozusong Rodsoggn. Ich häd fasd nimma weidafoan könna so gschoggd wor i. Demnächsd werd er nu nein Bund Nadua Schutz Verein  eindredn.
Ich hob mich gscheid deuschd in den Kerl.


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mittags noch 35km gfohren, aber aufn spinningbike
des were mir gestern einfach zu kalt gwesen, in der sonn gings ja noch, aber im schatten obwohl, wie ich euch zwa ochsen am berg gsehen hab, da hats dann scho aweng gjuckt


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ich bin mittags noch 35km gfohren, aber aufn spinningbike
> des were mir gestern einfach zu kalt gwesen, in der sonn gings ja noch, aber im schatten obwohl, wie ich euch zwa ochsen am berg gsehen hab, da hats dann scho aweng gjuckt



Waren gestern auch nur ein wenig mehr als eine Stunde unterwegs. Der Gegenwind war zu stark. Mit dem Schee auf der Straße musste man auch bergab treten.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber  wie ich euch zwa ochsen am berg gsehen hab, da hats dann scho aweng gjuckt


Was hoddn gjuggd? Dei Bobbers?


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was hoddn gjuggd? Dei Bobbers?



des hab ich mer scho gadacht, das nur ein dummer spruch von DIR dazu kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Mensch Leud!!!
Ich was etz warum der Wolf nimmer Rodfährd!! Des is a Dänzer worn!
Hobnern heud zufällich im Inderned gsegn!!! 
Sauber sochi !!!
Obber sehd sälbst

Einfach laffn losn und Ton on!! Des lädt a bisla. Stardet obber von sälbst!

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/DMWTlgGg4JFjBYaK

Do läggsd di nider odder!!!


----------



## Schoschi (21. Dezember 2009)

ich glaab ich freck......saugeil


----------



## Schoschi (21. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und ich da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam seid ich nimmer ganz dicht oder, also wenns der Markus springt dann mach ich des auch, sonst net........(!).........ich nehm sicherheitshalber an Flachmann mit dass ma uns schön drauf einschwören können........


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Langsam seid ich nimmer ganz dicht oder, also wenns der Markus springt dann mach ich des auch, sonst net........(!).........ich nehm sicherheitshalber an Flachmann mit dass ma uns schön drauf einschwören können........



woarum erwänds nur nen Margguss  ?! 

niggs Flachmann ... eha a RedBull Dosn


----------



## Schoschi (22. Dezember 2009)

Der Markus ist mei direkter Leidensgenosse in der selben Gewichts und Leistungsklasse, wenn der des kann dann sollt ich des auch schaffen, bei dir bin ich mir da net so sicher, dir fehlt glaub ich das Selbsterhaltungsgen das das Dasein der Menscheit sein Jahrtausenden sichert.............


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Dezember 2009)

so a schmarrn 

abba ... wenn man mal die 2 Bilder vergleicht







[/URL][/IMG]

mit






[/URL][/IMG]

ist der LacBlanc geschätzt nen Meter höher und genauso weit ...kamma also wieder nur zu weit fliegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so a schmarrn
> 
> abba ... wenn man mal die 2 Bilder vergleicht
> 
> ...


Do musd mani saggrisch aufbassn, dasd ned zu schnell bisd, wall weid gehd des Ding echd ned und die Landung schaud ned grod lang aus.


----------



## Axalp (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja es wird so wie immer laufen:
- Alle schei55en sich erstmal ein
- Dann kommt irgendein Typ vorbei und hüpft das Ding locker runter
- Dann fährt es der Jan, weil am wenigsten Selbsterhaltung übrig
- Der Markus denkt sich: F**K, jetzt muss ich auch 
- Der Markus fährt
- Der Schorsch denkt sich... 







Keine Angst, wenn's schief geht zappelt man im Netz wie ein Fisch.

Der Sprung an sich ist wirklich nur ein kleines Stück höher als Chatel, aber die Anfahrt ist halt elends lang und hoch (=> erhöht den psychischen Druck ungemein). Da ist dann nichts mehr mit oben anhalten und 'nen Rückzieher machen. Weil herunterfallen will ich da nicht.

Gibt ein paar Videos auf "Deine Röhre" wo man sieht, dass die Landung ausreichend lang ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja es wird so wie immer laufen:
> - Alle schei55en sich erstmal ein
> - Dann kommt irgendein Typ vorbei und hüpft das Ding locker runter
> - Dann fährt es der Jan, weil am wenigsten Selbsterhaltung übrig
> ...


Warum mach I mer überhaubd Gedangn!? Do bini ja eh ned dabei. Fohr ja blos a Wochn und nach PDS dirregd widder ham.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja es wird so wie immer laufen:
> - Alle schei55en sich erstmal ein
> - Dann kommt irgendein Typ vorbei und hüpft das Ding locker runter
> - Dann fährt es der Jan, weil am wenigsten Selbsterhaltung übrig
> ...


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Dezember 2009)

oarsch - jetzt mussd i a fei zwei moal lesen obs der markus ned wirklich so gschriebm hoad ...


----------



## Axalp (22. Dezember 2009)

Pff, das Fahrwerk wird's schon richten    

Fahre ja schließlich kein sturzanfälliges Affen-Rad! 

Perspektive ist alles:



*schon erledigt


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Dezember 2009)

hör mal auf solche Bilder zu posten ... 

dauert noch viel viel zu lange bis wir dahin kommen, geschweigedenn in irgendeinen Park 

T minus 240mins


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2009)

ihr seid ned ganz sauber, höchstens mitn fallschirm würrd ich des hupfen


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ihr seid ned ganz sauber, höchstens mitn fallschirm würrd ich des hupfen



das denk ich mir, bei deinen Schlüsselstellen, auch immer .... 

nur mit Ganzkörperprodeggdschn und nen Seil das einen nach oben zieht wenn man fällt


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2009)

aber ihr habt recht, machts solang ihr spass dran habt und euch des alter noch lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (22. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber ihr habt recht, machts solang ihr spass dran habt und euch *die Zilli *noch lässt


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2009)

ich fohr morgen früh um 1000uhr an der matterhornparke die traitour, hat von euch nasen jemand frei und lust mitzufohren, wenn ja bescheid geben


----------



## Axalp (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab' zwar morgen schon frei, muss aber morgens noch zum Doc. 

Hast Du eigentlich schonmal aus dem Fenster geschaut?
Schneematsch auf den ohnehin schon wicki-wicki-Trails?

Aber gut, solange man Spass dran hat...


----------



## Schoschi (22. Dezember 2009)

Alter, des ding ist im Gegensatz zu Chatel 2 Klassen höher, ein Meter mehr ist ne Menge und dazu kickts noch leicht nach oben, glaub nicht dass ich das fahre........oder es gibt ordentliche Gaps wo man sich auf die Höhe einschießen kann, dann noch ein Weizen vorher, dann vielleicht. Und wenns der Markus macht und ich net dann will ich mit ihm eh nix mehr zu tun haben........


----------



## Blackcycle (22. Dezember 2009)

Hatte den gleichen Gedankengang wie Jan, aber die Kurve danach und die Höhe machen es schon nochmal anders. Braucht es halt wieder nen Vorfahrer für die Geschwindigkeit. 

Bin ich froh dass ich nächstes Jahr net dabei bin.


----------



## B3ppo (22. Dezember 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Pff, das Fahrwerk wird's schon richten
> 
> Fahre ja schließlich kein sturzanfälliges Affen-Rad!
> 
> ...



Ist das der gleiche Sprung? Ihr spinnt doch schon wieder 
Erstmal schön im April Osternohe fahren, dann im Mail GK und Spicak und dann schaun wir mal wie es im Sommer läuft


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Dezember 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ist das der gleiche Sprung? Ihr spinnt doch schon wieder
> Erstmal schön im April Osternohe fahren, dann im Mail GK und Spicak und dann schaun wir mal wie es im Sommer läuft



Naa! Des is vielleichd die Hälfd von dem Großn!


----------



## Schoschi (22. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Naa! Des is vielleichd die Hälfd von dem Großn!



Ich glaub des reicht mir........hehe.......beim großen wenns dich ledert wars des mitm restlichen Frankreichurlaub.........


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Dezember 2009)

hier noch die Beweisfotos vom Markus und mir vom Samstag!





















gut nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich:





Wünsche allen hier eine schöne Weihnachtszeit! 





Ride on!


----------



## Blackcycle (23. Dezember 2009)

Verdammt mein Rad... 

Schönes Ding! Gebraucht gekauft?


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2009)

wünsch euch auch schöna weinacht und guten rutsch
@markus
scho wieder a neue kistn hat dich der roland wohl angsteckt


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Dezember 2009)

woahhhhhhhh nen neues Rad 

schon geil dat Ding ... 

und für euch alle nen Weihnachsengel ... bzw. 2


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Dezember 2009)

sag mal : hat das zeug aus der apo so krasse nebenwirkungen ?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Dezember 2009)

klar ... die einen kaufen sich ständig Räder ... 

die anderen sehen komische Weihnachts"engel" ...

etc. to be continued ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> sag mal : hat das zeug aus der apo so krasse nebenwirkungen ?



Wenn man mit solchen Tussen verkehrt *braucht* man das Zeug aus der Apotheke!  Die Frage ist: Was war  zuerst da? Die Tussen oder das Zeug?
Jan Aufklärung und komm mir blos nicht mit: _Ich kenn die garnicht_!!!

*Habe soeben Urlaubsschein abgeholt!! Frankreich ist hiermit gebongt*! [


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Dezember 2009)

kennst Di ned ... ? 

Jetzt steh doch zu Deiner kleiner Schwester Breyer ... und die andere Dame ist die Angebetete vom Olti


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> kennst Di ned ... ?
> 
> Jetzt steh doch zu Deiner kleiner Schwester Breyer ... und die andere Dame ist die Angebetete vom Olti


Isch masch disch platt Alder!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Dezember 2009)

nu hoab di ned so ... mir sens doch alla friends ...


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nu hoab di ned so ... mir sens doch alla friends ...


Einschleimversuch kommt spät!!! Habe deine Händynummer und E-mail Adresse schon gelöscht!!
PS: Du wirst demnächst Besuch von zwei "freundlichen" Russen bekommen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Wie schaut es am Sonntag mit ner Tour aus?
Morgen und übermorgen ist Extremverwandschafting angesagt! 
Sonntag wäre bis 14:00 (Tourende!) bei mir OK.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag ist DH-Rennen  ... nix gibts Tour


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Dezember 2009)

wo sends denn olaa hi ... ? 

olla sich nen Rantzn voll schlagen mit der fetten Gans un doa duns dann widda schimpfn übern diggn Rantznnnnn


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2009)

martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 in behringersmühle a tour machen, hab heut mitn roland telef. , er kommt wahrscheinlich auch. 
gepl. tour.
 Behringm-auf trail nach tüchersfelt-pferdeloch-pottensta hochebene-trail ins mariental-strass nach prüllsbirki-trail in püttlachtal- dann evt hoch nach elbersberg und den 601 runter, oder wenn kanner mehr bock hat hochzutreten, dann übern bährenschluchtrail zurück nach behringersm.

war heut matterhorn- schotterstrass rauf war wieder voll schnee u eis, spitzkehrentrail kompleet frei und komplett fahrbar, dann hoch zum guckhüll, auch komplett schneefrei und trail runter , auch komplett fahrbar (ausser das noch 2 bäume drinn liegen), dann weiter muschelq, alles schneefrei und fahrbar und noch zum pavilion auch alles schnee frei und fohrbar.
trails sind weich, aber ned zu matschig, d.h die kist senn ned so drecket wie man annimmt momentan.
also wenn jemand morgen mitfährt, dann bescheid sagen


----------



## pfaff (25. Dezember 2009)

Des hört sich ja ganz gut an, bin auf jeden fall dabei musst ma halt nur noch sagen wo ma uns da treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2009)

@Peter: Morgen habe ich noch keine Zeit! Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag?


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2009)

pfaff schrieb:


> Des hört sich ja ganz gut an, bin auf jeden fall dabei musst ma halt nur noch sagen wo ma uns da treffen



in  behringersmühle geht ne strasse links richt bayreuth( glaub ich) die folgstebis ne kleinere strass recht über ne kleine brücke ,mit blauen geländer zum parkpl führt


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Peter: Morgen habe ich noch keine Zeit! Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag?



wann u wo willst den starten, will erst wetter abwarten, die ham glaub ich siffe für sonntag gmeldet,


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann u wo willst den starten, will erst wetter abwarten, die ham glaub ich siffe für sonntag gmeldet,


Wenns pisst hobbi a kan Bock! Ansonstn bini zu (fast) jeder Schanddad bereit! So 10na rum denke ich wär a gute Zeit odder? Ort kömmer uns ja nu überlegn!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Sonntag ist DH-Rennen  ... nix gibts Tour


Wo is noch wos?


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenns pisst hobbi a kan Bock! Ansonstn bini zu (fast) jeder Schanddad bereit! So 10na rum denke ich wär a gute Zeit odder? Ort kömmer uns ja nu überlegn!



alles klar, such du a tour raus, ich bin scho dabei


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2009)

@bernd
und was issn jetzt morgen ziehst scho wieder den schw-- ein


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2009)

Schön wars heud
Endlich wieder mal passendes Wetter. KM und HM warens auch genug, teilweise noch Schnee und Eis aber das machte es nur interessanter.
Ein grosser Trupp waren wir auch Oliver, Martina, Elke, Wolfi, Peter und ich.
Heut hab ich endlich mal wieder einen Platten gehabt. Da ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit meinen Schlauch verliehen habe, und vergessen habe einen neuen in den Rucksack zu packen gilt mein besonderer Dank dem lieben Peter.
Wie siehts nächste Woche aus ? 31 oder Silvester!
Morgen werd ich eine kleine Runde mit dem Jochen fahren, aber nur in heimischen Gefilden verbotener zum Gabeln testen.
Ausnahmsweise muss ich morgen mal pünktlich um 11.45 zu hause sein.
Sonst gibts


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> und was issn jetzt morgen ziehst scho wieder den schw-- ein



Wos will der do einziehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2009)

ja roland, war heut top, morgen wern mir uns um um 1030 matterhorn treffn und der bernd hat lang zeit, d.h rasengitterberg u oswaldhölen ist mal wieder angsagt.
nächsta wochn wenns wetter einigermassen hält fohren mer auf jedenfall


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja roland, war heut top, morgen wern mir uns um um 1030 matterhorn treffn und der bernd hat lang zeit, d.h rasengitterberg u oswaldhölen ist mal wieder angsagt.
> nächsta wochn wenns wetter einigermassen hält fohren mer auf jedenfall


Dem fällt unterwegs schon wos ein damit er abbrechen konn. Du kennsd nan ja. Hob grod die Totem umgebaut. Die is midd Achse 400g leichter als die 66
Somit hod des Banshee widda 16,80. Vorm Umbau mid kleinem Hinterrad hods 18,20 gwong.
Fritzz     15,66
Banshee 16,80
LT         18,68


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dem fällt unterwegs schon wos ein damit er abbrechen konn. Du kennsd nan ja. Hob grod die Totem umgebaut. Die is midd Achse 400g leichter als die 66
> Somit hod des Banshee widda 16,80. Vorm Umbau mid kleinem Hinterrad hods 18,20 gwong.
> Fritzz     15,66
> Banshee 16,80
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>



Gewicht wenn überhaupt 100 Kg ich 5 KG weniger.
Schod das ich ned dabei bin wenn du morng mid deiner schwarzn Schüssl den Rasengitterberg fährsd.


----------



## macmount (26. Dezember 2009)

so - die bugglärd värwandschaft is wech - pfuuh - machd ihr aa mol widdä wos ned so oonschdrengendes füä an oldn moo - mid null kondidddion? - 31där würd ev. glabbm


dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2009)

Wenn des Wetter passt werden wir Silvester auf jeden Fall fahren. Das hat schon Tradition.
Ausserdem hat der Bernd dann keine Zeit, da wird die Tour doppelt schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (29. Dezember 2009)

So der Urlaub steht im Kalender!! Markus darf uns ne schöne Villa suchen 
Himmelfahrt hab ich auch frei, Gardasee o.ä. ist also möglich.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Dezember 2009)

wer fährt denn mit mir am 1.1. ne Tour ... wenn ich schon nicht saufen kann an Silvester will ich wenigstens gescheit am 1.1. fahren ...


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wer fährt denn mit mir am 1.1. ne Tour ... wenn ich schon nicht saufen kann an Silvester will ich wenigstens gescheit am 1.1. fahren ...



Hosd wohl Dienst am 31.??


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So der Urlaub steht im Kalender!! Markus darf uns ne schöne Villa suchen
> Himmelfahrt hab ich auch frei, Gardasee o.ä. ist also möglich.


 Dann sind wir in PDS ja auf jedenfall schon zu zweit!!


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Dezember 2009)

joah i hoab Dienst  ... subbrrr subrrrr 

also könnt mich schon mal dazu rechnen , Also 3 - weiss nur noch nicht wie lange ...


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2009)

so, grad hamkomma, waren biken, tour rotenb-gasseld-hummersta-wolfsschluch-binghölenberg-pavilion-streitberger berg hoch zum muschelquleentrail- dann nochmal jägersteig-dann hoch zum binghölenberg und trail nach gaseldorf.
die letzte halbe std war eisregen, der rest war top


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2009)

Wir Jochen und Ich waren auch noch biken. 15.00 Uhr losgefahren Richtung verbotenen. Zuerst Schnee dann Schneeregen dann mal nicht und zum Schluss Regen der ans Rad gefrohren ist. War richtig rutschig zum Schluss.


----------



## OldSchool (29. Dezember 2009)

War auch 2.5 Std unterwegs. Richtung Lindelberg, Hetzles. Oben war alles schön gefroren aber teilweise ganz schön rutschig


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Dezember 2009)

alles Kindergarten gegen die Bedingungen am DH Rennen und noch gegen die Uhr


----------



## OldSchool (29. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> alles Kindergarten gegen die Bedingungen am DH Rennen und noch gegen die Uhr



Unser Held! 

Da du hier noch schreiben kannst war es wohl doch nicht so hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (29. Dezember 2009)




----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit meinen Schlauch verliehen habe, und vergessen habe einen neuen in den Rucksack zu packen gilt mein besonderer Dank dem lieben Peter.



oh oh oh, jetzt arf ich mich wahrscheinlich eine ganze weile nicht mehr bei dir blicken lassen. 
aber bei mir hält dein schlauch noch schön die luft.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh oh oh, jetzt arf ich mich wahrscheinlich eine ganze weile nicht mehr bei dir blicken lassen.
> aber bei mir hält dein schlauch noch schön die luft.


Na wenigstens einer der mit dem Schlauch von Roland noch was anfangen kann. Bei seiner Frau sieht es da schon ganz anders aus!!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na wenigstens einer der mit dem Schlauch von Roland noch was anfangen kann. Bei seiner Frau sieht es da schon ganz anders aus!!!



Stimmt Die fährt nicht so viel rad da hat Sie auch keine Platten.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh oh oh, jetzt arf ich mich wahrscheinlich eine ganze weile nicht mehr bei dir blicken lassen.
> aber bei mir hält dein schlauch noch schön die luft.



Ach Schmarrn der kam doch vom Herzen.
In meinen Rucksack, hab ich schon wieder einen Ersatzschlauch, und einen für den Peter gepackt.
Ich hoff ich seh Ihn noch diese Woche aber bei dem Schei..wetter das gerade draussen runtergeht. Na mal sehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ein Tag wird kommen!!


----------



## Domm. (30. Dezember 2009)

@Jan
Neujohr brauch ich a kan Rausch ausschloffn.
Aber erst ab 12a. Wenns Wetter schlechter ist Ratsberg,
sonst Kalchis.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach Schmarrn der kam doch vom Herzen.
> In meinen Rucksack, hab ich schon wieder einen Ersatzschlauch, und einen für den Peter gepackt.
> Ich hoff ich seh Ihn noch diese Woche aber bei dem Schei..wetter das gerade draussen runtergeht. Na mal sehen
> 
> ...



heut fohr ich ned, des pisst wie sau, und morgen, mal abwarten, werd aber alles wickie wickie sen und matsched dazu


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut fohr ich ned, des pisst wie sau, und morgen, mal abwarten, werd aber alles wickie wickie sen und matsched dazu



Weichei !!!!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2009)

Komm gerade zurück von einer wunderschönen Tour mit meinem einzigen Feund Bernd Breyer! Ja Ihr habt richtig gehört, er war zwar wieder 20 min zu spät aber er war da.
Es hat nur leicht geregnet und durch den gefrohrenen Boden nicht mal schlammig.
Spitzkehren, Muschelquellen und Pavillion alles top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Komm gerade zurück von einer wunderschönen Tour mit meinem einzigen Feund Bernd Breyer! Ja Ihr habt richtig gehört, er war zwar wieder 20 min zu spät aber er war da.
> Es hat nur leicht geregnet und durch den gefrohrenen Boden nicht mal schlammig.
> Spitzkehren, Muschelquellen und Pavillion alles top.


6 Grad, Nieselregen, Eis und Schneematsch und der Depp will tatsächlich fohrn! Leggsd mi am Orsch hobbi mer dacht! Ned gschengd! Obber dann hobi mer dacht, wenni na soch isser widder beleidigd und red heuer ka Word mehr mid mir! Des wolldi nadürlich ned riskiern und hob mer hald an Ruck gebn!!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 6 Grad, Nieselregen, Eis und Schneematsch und der Depp will tatsächlich fohrn! Leggsd mi am Orsch hobbi mer dacht! Ned gschengd! Obber dann hobi mer dacht, wenni na soch isser widder beleidigd und red heuer ka Word mehr mid mir! Des wolldi nadürlich ned riskiern und hob mer hald an Ruck gebn!!



Sonsd häd der ich an Ruck gem und zwar zwischa die Augn
Aber gstrahlt hasd nach der Dua wie a Kinderpopo.
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung.


----------



## macmount (30. Dezember 2009)

hoid geburddsdochfaier = Rausch >> morng schlächds wäddär und alles noss >> ausschloofm >>> Rolln >> vorberaidn auf noijohr >> Rausch >> grongg >> ausschloofm und auskuriärn 

aan guudn rudsch
dä Wolf


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

Geht heute was?


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung.





... wer will es sich denn morgen mit so richtig dreckig besorgen


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Geht heute was?



ich möcht schon ! Was schwebt dir vor ? 
Muss mal den Jochen überzeugen das der auch mitfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht eine kleine Tour bei irgendwo?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine kleine Tour bei irgendwo?


Wie wäre das:
Leutenbach, Egloffstein, Todsfelder Tal, Hohenschwärz, Frankenweg Richtung Gräfenberg, auf Schotter nach Kasberg und zurück über St. Moritz
Ich denk mal so 2- 2,5 Std


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... wer will es sich denn morgen mit so richtig dreckig besorgen



Wo möchtest du mich einsauen und wann?


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

Jo hört sich gut an.

Wann?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Jo hört sich gut an.
> 
> Wann?



Nach dem Mittagsmahl oder früh mir egal.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach dem Mittagsmahl oder früh mir egal.



Wann ist bei dir Mittagsmahl?


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo möchtest du mich einsauen und wann?



will dich von oben bis unten mit Dreck besudeln ... 

keine Ahnung - bin auch für was in der fränggischn zu ham zur abwechslung mal wieder ... 

hoald irgendwas ...


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wann ist bei dir Mittagsmahl?



Wenn wir so um 13.30 fahren würde passen.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> will dich von oben bis unten mit Dreck besudeln ...
> 
> keine Ahnung - bin auch für was in der fränggischn zu ham zur abwechslung mal wieder ...
> 
> hoald irgendwas ...



Ja O.K. fränkische altbewährte Runde. Parkplatz Matterhorn dann rüber Adlerstein Höhenweg Spitzkehren und Muschelquelle.
Wenn das was wäre aber nicht zu früh.  10.00-11.00 Uhr ?


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn wir so um 13.30 fahren würde passen.



Ok, aber eher früher als später. Wegen Regen müssen wir noch mal mittags  sehen.

Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja O.K. fränkische altbewährte Runde. Parkplatz Matterhorn dann rüber Adlerstein Höhenweg Spitzkehren und Muschelquelle.
> Wenn das was wäre aber nicht zu früh.  10.00-11.00 Uhr ?



auch gerne 

musst mir nur noch mal sagen wo genau der Parkplatz ist 

Zeittechnisch klingt das ganz gut, muss mal sehen zu wieviel Schlaf ich komme - tendentiell eher so 11 - 12 aber müsste doch auch gehen ?


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab irgendwie die letzten Posts verpasst. Was ist jetzt geplant?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ok, aber eher früher als später. Wegen Regen müssen wir noch mal mittags  sehen.
> 
> Bis dann.


O.K. 13.00 wenn es nicht gerade regnet . So wie jetzt


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> auch gerne
> 
> musst mir nur noch mal sagen wo genau der Parkplatz ist
> 
> Zeittechnisch klingt das ganz gut, muss mal sehen zu wieviel Schlaf ich komme - tendentiell eher so 11 - 12 aber müsste doch auch gehen ?



Ja ginge auch. Parkplatz ist Streitberg Richtung Muggendorf in einer rechts Kurve links rauf. Ist nicht zu verfehlen.
Uhrzeit schreiben wir morgen noch genau.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K. 13.00 wenn es nicht gerade regnet . So wie jetzt



Okay, wir werden sehen.


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ginge auch. Parkplatz ist Streitberg Richtung Muggendorf in einer rechts Kurve links rauf. Ist nicht zu verfehlen.
> Uhrzeit schreiben wir morgen noch genau.



ah ok ... weiss bescheid ... 

glaub da war ich auch mal mitm starken August alleine unterwegs , wo Du dann zu uns gestoßen bist ...


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

hab gerade mit dem Jochen telefoniert wenn es nicht gerade blitzt und donnert fahren wir auf jeden Fall um 13.00 Uhr. 
Die Regenklamotten hägen ja nicht umsonst im Schrank.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab gerade mit dem Jochen telefoniert wenn es nicht gerade blitzt und donnert fahren wir auf jeden Fall um 13.00 Uhr.
> Die Regenklamotten hägen ja nicht umsonst im Schrank.



Ich komme auf jeden Fall mal zu euch.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ah ok ... weiss bescheid ...
> 
> glaub da war ich auch mal mitm starken August alleine unterwegs , wo Du dann zu uns gestoßen bist ...



ja, des ist der parkplatz, aber wir sind damals noch oswaldhöle gfahren, wos sonen schönen rasengitterberg hoch ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, des ist der parkplatz, aber wir sind damals noch oswaldhöle gfahren, wos sonen schönen rasengitterberg hoch ging



Wos is denn mit dir morgn. Dein Apfelscholle Rausch ausschlofn


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Dezember 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, des ist der parkplatz, aber wir sind damals noch oswaldhöle gfahren, wos sonen schönen rasengitterberg hoch ging



jetzt erinner ich mich ... wollte mich doch daran nie wieder erinnern


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos is denn mit dir morgn. Dein Apfelscholle Rausch ausschlofn



ich bin jetzt 3 tage gfohren, morgen ist pause und samstach werd dann wieder gfohren


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Dezember 2009)

wo sen denn die ganzen andern .... OltiOltmanns und der WahlOssi


----------



## B3ppo (31. Dezember 2009)

Hier 
Hab mir grad überlegt jetzt Kalchi zu fahren, schlaf aber lieber und schau mal obs morgen nachmittag zu ner kleinen Katerrunde reicht 
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch, Jan ne ruhige Nacht und wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

Sind gerade zurückgekommen 30 KM 650 HM Schnitt 16,5.
Neu Sportart haben wir auch erfunden. Synchron stürzen. Auf einer Eisplatte hat es den Jochen und mich zur gleichen Zeit runtergezogen. Er auf Steiss (mein Stteeiiss) und ich auf den Hüftknochen. Das muss ich mal beobachten wie das wird, Hautabschürfung usw. sind schon vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (31. Dezember 2009)

wie ... wat ... willst kneifen morgen ?!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie ... wat ... willst kneifen morgen ?!



NNNaaaa Niemals, Hob scho mei Klamottn zum trockna aufkängt. Ich will den 01.01.2010 auf jeden Fall mit einer Biketour beginnen. Ich bin ja 2009 fast nicht zum biken gekommen.
Ansonsdn is ja mogn eh blos a drauricha Feierdoch.
@ longhoradn Bombnlecher etz senn wir heud exdra a schöne dechnisch ansbruchslose Dua gfoan und ned amol do woasd dabei.
Imma dei blödn Ausredn.


----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neu Sportart haben wir auch erfunden. Synchron stürzen. Auf einer Eisplatte hat es den Jochen und mich zur gleichen Zeit runtergezogen



Hoffe ihr hattet nen guten Rutsch.............


----------



## Blackcycle (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch euch allen nen guten Rutsch, treibts net zu bunt.  

Ich mach einen auf KZH. :kotz:


----------



## kubikjch (31. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr hattet nen guten Rutsch.............



Ein schönes Wortspiel
Dir auch einen guten Rutsch.
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch.

Das bin ich der Roland auf dem Jochen seinem Account.
Aber auch vom Jochen sagt er mir gerade.


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> NNNaaaa Niemals, Hob scho mei Klamottn zum trockna aufkängt. Ich will den 01.01.2010 auf jeden Fall mit einer Biketour beginnen. Ich bin ja 2009 fast nicht zum biken gekommen.
> Ansonsdn is ja mogn eh blos a drauricha Feierdoch.
> @ longhoradn Bombnlecher etz senn wir heud exdra a schöne dechnisch ansbruchslose Dua gfoan und ned amol do woasd dabei.
> Imma dei blödn Ausredn.




Du höäsd di oo wi mai fraa drodsdeem guudn rudsch - auf dä näggsdn aisbladdn
a gsunds nois - @alla
dä Wolf


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Januar 2010)

so ... ich wünsch allen mal nen gesundes neues Jahr 

@Roland: 12Uhr Matterhornparkplatz ... hoffe das ist angekommen bis zu Dir *g*


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Januar 2010)

3,2 C° + Nieselregen+ Restalkohol = Nix Biken! 
A gsunds neues @all!!


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2010)

a gut neus


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2010)

3,2° Restalkohol Nieselregen ich freu mich aufs biken.
a gsunds und vielbikendes 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (1. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 3,2 C° + Nieselregen+ Restalkohol = Nix Biken!
> A gsunds neues @all!!



Du Memme echt ... 

scheee woars die Rundn ... der alte Mann musste gleich mal schauen ob seine Knochen noch halten


----------



## Axalp (1. Januar 2010)

Ein frohes und gesundes! neues Jahr Euch allen!

Das waren die Formalitäten, jetzt zur eigentlichen Idee des Threads: 

Wie sieht's morgen und übermorgen zwecks biken aus?
Montag eventuell Nightride?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2010)

Jochen und ich wollen am Sonntag so 10.00 rum eine fränkische Tour starten!
Viell. hat noch jemand Lust. Wegen Startpunkt, da kommts morgen aufs Wetter an, wenns a bisschen trocken ist dann können wir ja technisch a wenig mehr machen. Wenn nicht irgend was standartmäßiges.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2010)

Hey ho, a gsunds neus Jahr wünsch ich allerseits und immer sturzfreie Fahrt und wenig Platte!!


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Januar 2010)

wir ( Peter, Ich und Markus) starten morgen um 11 in Rothenbühl zur ner ... naja .... nicht wirklich gemütlichen Tour  wer auf Folter und Schmerzen Steht kann gerne mit kommen 

BREYER Hilfe !


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Januar 2010)

BREYER ... never leave a man behind ...


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wir ( Peter, Ich und Markus) starten morgen um 11 in Rothenbühl zur ner ... naja .... nicht wirklich gemütlichen Tour  wer auf Folter und Schmerzen Steht kann gerne mit kommen
> 
> BREYER Hilfe !





JansonJanson schrieb:


> BREYER ... never leave a man behind ...


Wenn morgen jemand Hilfe braucht, dann bin das ich!
Fahre morgen Vormittag mit Anja zur Ikea!! DAS WIRD EIN HÖLLENRITT!! Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey ho, a gsunds neus Jahr wünsch ich allerseits und immer sturzfreie Fahrt und wenig Platte!!


Das gleiche zurück!


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wir ( Peter, Ich und Markus) starten morgen um 11 in Rothenbühl zur ner ... naja .... nicht wirklich gemütlichen Tour  wer auf Folter und Schmerzen Steht kann gerne mit kommen
> 
> BREYER Hilfe !



werd ned so schlimm, mei schätzla fährt a mit, drumm bleibt des tempo gemütlich, aber die berge bleiben trotzden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn morgen jemand Hilfe braucht, dann bin das ich!
> Fahre morgen Vormittag mit Anja zur Ikea!! DAS WIRD EIN HÖLLENRITT!! Hilfe!!!!



dat is doch Kindergarten 

Da brauchst nur Ellbogen und bischen Nerven ... ich werde im Schnee heute sterben ...  und nur weil jemand zu Ikea fährt ... ts ts ts

p.s. hast aber auch immer Ausreden die nen Grund haben


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2010)

der bernd werd immer besser mit sei ausreden, ober morgen fährt er scho mit oder?

markus u jan ham heut abgsagt, jan muss arbeitn, ich mach dann lieber die rabensteintour, ist ned so langweilig, und hat aweng techno dabei,d.h treffpkt behringersm. aber es fährt ja kanner mit


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Januar 2010)

so a Rotz ... Weiber ... me mer sich uff die verlässd is mer verlassen 

sorry Peter...

vom Rest wir werden dann noch ne Hetzles Runde starten ab 13.30Uhr ... Treffpunkt ist in Erlangen der Bergkirchweihplatz das östliche Ende an der Bushaltestelle ... ich werd oben irgendwo hinzustoßen


----------



## Axalp (2. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> markus u jan ham heut abgsagt, jan muss arbeitn, ich mach dann lieber die rabensteintour, ist ned so langweilig, und hat aweng techno dabei,d.h treffpkt behringersm. aber es fährt ja kanner mit



Ja soll das etwa heissen wir hätten's nicht mehr drauf? 

Wir können auch noch anderes außer hüpfen und heizen!!!

@Bernd:


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2010)

na , na , 
ihr könnt wenigstens noch was anderes, aber ich kann ned hupfen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2010)

Ich kann a ned hupfn, hob ich erst wieder feststelln müssn. Sollt ma blos machen wenns eingermaßen trocken ist.
Rabensteintour könnt ma doch morgen machen.
Ich glaub ich hab Rabeneck gemeint. Ich verwechsle die zwei immer.
Rabeneck ist doch durch den Torbogen auf den Trail oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (2. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fahre morgen Vormittag mit Anja zur Ikea!!



Mann mann mann, meine Wohnung als Hartz 4 Bude bezeichnen, dann aber als größter Verdiener der Nation bei Ikea einkaufen, glaub jetzt hakts.....


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Januar 2010)

also ich treff mich mit Markus und Thomas um 13.45Uhr am Wasserhäuschen oberhalb vom Schloss Atzelsberg 

der Dom hat auch grad durchgerufen das er dort auch hin kommt ...


----------



## kubikjch (2. Januar 2010)

Servus Bernd,

ganz so schlimm kanns ja net gwesen sei? bist ja scho wieder da


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2010)

bin wieder zurück von rabensteintour, waren 3.5std unterwegs, wetter war ok, ned zu kalt, aber die wurzeltrails gleich am anfang teils mit eis überzogen und obentrauff noch schnee, ned so toll, dann der trail nach der bergaufschiebepasage zur burg hin, des selbe wickie wickie, sind danach die steile strass hoch und aufm trail zurück zum auto






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mann mann mann, meine Wohnung als Hartz 4 Bude bezeichnen, dann aber als größter Verdiener der Nation bei Ikea einkaufen, glaub jetzt hakts.....



Des stimmt bei Dir lästert er über Harz 4 Design, und er holt die Möbel aus der Pressmulde bei Ikea.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2010)

Des letzte Bild sagt mir gar nichts, sind wir da auch schon gefahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Bernd,
> 
> ganz so schlimm kanns ja net gwesen sei? bist ja scho wieder da


Nix daham gwesn!!
Sochd dir UMTS, HSDPA, Smartphones, W-Lan odder Hot-Spot wos?
Man konn nämli heudzutoch mid am gscheidn Handy überoll ins Inderned.
Obber woher soll des aner wie du der nu mid seim C-Netz Koffer durch Leudnboch rennd a wissn!! 

Ansonsnd wor des ganze wie erwarded ziemlich spaßfrei


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt bei Dir lästert er über Harz 4 Design, und er holt die Möbel aus der Pressmulde bei Ikea.


Nix Möbel!! Blos Accessoires!


----------



## B3ppo (2. Januar 2010)

So endlich daham, wie stehen die Aktien für morgen, weiß zwar net ob ich noch was kann aber nen Versuch wär's wert


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des letzte Bild sagt mir gar nichts, sind wir da auch schon gefahren.



nein , nur vorbei, zeigs die morgen wo des ist, da gibts ne schöne treppe auf der rückseite, aber bei dem wetter ned fohbar, da liegen im auslauf eisblöcke rum.

Was gehtn jetzt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (2. Januar 2010)

Was hast' denn den ganzen Nachmittag getrieben???

Der Thomas, Dom, Jan und ich waren auf der Standard-Hetzles-Runde unterwegs. 

Wetter war o.k., die Bodenverhältnisse auch, nur ist meine Sattelstütze und mein Umwerfer eingefroren. 

Außerdem kleiner Tip: Bei den Temperaturen sollte man nicht mit Clickies fahren. 

Morgen wäre bei mir eher eine gemütliche Runde angesagt. Wenn's geht auch eher etwas später...


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Januar 2010)

Yeah Baby Yeah ... neuer Hit 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGf3vb17Cy8"]YouTube- Mike KrÃ¼ger Bodo mit dem Bagger[/ame]


----------



## Axalp (2. Januar 2010)

Der B3ppo hat gefragt wie die Aktien *morgen* stehen, nicht wie *heute Abend*.


----------



## B3ppo (2. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der B3ppo hat gefragt wie die Aktien *morgen* stehen, nicht wie *heute Abend*.



Wir machen morgen einfach ne spätere gemütliche Runde, genaueres bequatschen wir dann gleich bei nem


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2010)

Also ich fahr morgen mit dem Jochen nach Behringersmühle. Wir sind um 10.00 Uhr dort. Die Bodenverhältnisse müssten gut sein da es heute nacht noch schön friert und der Untergrund dann griffig ist. Von dort können wir ja hinfahren wo wir wollen. Wie wärs mal wieder Jochen Kubik Gedächtnissweg dann rauf zur Burg und den Trail runter. Auf der Straße rüber zum Altersheimtrail, rauf nach Gößweinstein und den Trail links der Straße runter. Mir ists ziemlich egal muss eh erst mal sehen wie die Schulter hält.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix Möbel!! Blos Accessoires!



Wahscheinlich ein paar Kerzenständer, damit im Hause Breyer auch mal was los ist.


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also ich fahr morgen mit dem Jochen nach Behringersmühle. Wir sind um 10.00 Uhr dort. Die Bodenverhältnisse müssten gut sein da es heute nacht noch schön friert und der Untergrund dann griffig ist. Von dort können wir ja hinfahren wo wir wollen. Wie wärs mal wieder Jochen Kubik Gedächtnissweg dann rauf zur Burg und den Trail runter. Auf der Straße rüber zum Altersheimtrail, rauf nach Gößweinstein und den Trail links der Straße runter. Mir ists ziemlich egal muss eh erst mal sehen wie die Schulter hält.



ja ok machmer


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Bodenverhältnisse müssten gut sein da es heute nacht noch schön friert und der Untergrund dann griffig ist.


Genau! Wenn alles voller Wasser steht, dann etwas Schnee drauf fällt und es dann gefriert  wird es schön griffig! Und dann Jochen Gedächnisweg! Bist scheinbar gestern doch etwas heftiger aufs Hirn geflogen. Willst dich wohl heuer bei jeder Tour aufs Maul legen hä?
Wollten wir eigentlich nicht morgen in Leutenbach fahren oder wenn hatte  ich heute an deinem Handy?


----------



## kubikjch (2. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Genau! Wenn alles voller Wasser steht, dann etwas Schnee drauf fällt und es dann gefriert  wird es schön griffig! Und dann Jochen Gedächnisweg! Bist scheinbar gestern doch etwas heftiger aufs Hirn geflogen. Willst dich wohl heuer bei jeder Tour aufs Maul legen hä?
> Wollten wir eigentlich nicht morgen in Leutenbach fahren oder wenn hatte  ich heute an deinem Handy?



Das war ganz sicher der Roland, wie immer herrlich konsequent inkonsequent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Das war ganz sicher der Roland, wie immer herrlich konsequent inkonsequent


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Genau! Wenn alles voller Wasser steht, dann etwas Schnee drauf fällt und es dann gefriert  wird es schön griffig! Und dann Jochen Gedächnisweg! Bist scheinbar gestern doch etwas heftiger aufs Hirn geflogen. Willst dich wohl heuer bei jeder Tour aufs Maul legen hä?
> Wollten wir eigentlich nicht morgen in Leutenbach fahren oder wenn hatte  ich heute an deinem Handy?



Wir wollten Leutenbach fahren wenn es Pappschnee hat aber nicht gefrohren ist.
Aber da es minus gerade hatte, wird der Boden wohl hart sein. Freu dich doch wenns mich hinhaut dann hast du wenigstens was zu lachen. Aber ich fahr eh schon mit einer IBO 600 los. Dann tuts nur halb so weh. Nimm lieber Protektoren mit.
Das einzige das voller Wasser steht ist dein Kopf, wenn das gefriehrt dann wirsd du Kopflastig also immer schön warme Gedanken machen.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also ich fahr morgen mit dem Jochen nach Behringersmühle. Wir sind um 10.00 Uhr dort. Die Bodenverhältnisse müssten gut sein da es heute nacht noch schön friert und der Untergrund dann griffig ist. Von dort können wir ja hinfahren wo wir wollen. Wie wärs mal wieder Jochen Kubik Gedächtnissweg dann rauf zur Burg und den Trail runter. Auf der Straße rüber zum Altersheimtrail, rauf nach Gößweinstein und den Trail links der Straße runter. Mir ists ziemlich egal muss eh erst mal sehen wie die Schulter hält.



Komme auch.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Januar 2010)

hat heute vielleicht jemand Lust auf nen kleinen Schnee Jam am Rathsberg  DH moschen ?
Bischen einsauen, bischen schieben - gemütlich nen Cafe mit hoch nehmen, Kuchen wenn jemand hat - nicht länger als 2h das ganze ... bei paar Leuten stell ich mir das lustig vor ... 

greets


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Januar 2010)

so dann war ich eben alleine Rathsberg bzw. mit noch 2 die schon oben waren 
super geile Session gewesen ... man konnte mit den Matsch Reifen schön wühlen und es schön drauf anlegen quer zu fahren 
Strecken waren 1a - immer wieder Neuschnee drauf, darunter leicht gefroren ....
perfekt 

wäre wenn die Wetterverhältnisse so bleiben für ne Wiederholung am Dienstag bzw. Mi ...


----------



## alet08 (3. Januar 2010)

War top! Bei mir war's die Belohnung  für die Runde über Rosenbach und Ebersbach -> Tiefschneefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2010)

Boden war 1a bisschen wicki aber ansonsten Grip genug. 23KM und 510HM richtig geile Wintertour bei schönstem Schneefall.
Ach ja Behringersmühle, Rabeneck, Berg des Schweigens, Alterheimtrail und zum Auto.

*Der Breyer muss bestimmt die Accessoires halten, weil sei Fra nu kann gscheidn Blotz gfunna hod.*


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2010)

bist nu hamkomma mit deiner kistn (reifen)


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist nu hamkomma mit deiner kistn (reifen)



Locker vom Hocker, ich hob zwo a dreiviertel Stund braucht obba is scho ganga. Also Maxxis Winterreifen am Kleintransporter sind Schei...
Bin danoch middn großen bei Kasberg durch die Wälder gschdreifd, des is scho a anderer Sach.


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2010)

@bernd
warum bistn ned mitgfohren, kann bock oder ka zeit


----------



## Domm. (3. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...23KM und 510HM richtig geile Wintertour bei schönstem Schneefall.


 
Gestern hats nicht geschneit solange ich unterwegs war.
42KM ca. 300HM. Ich bin nach Marloffstein chauffiert worden,
und ab Hetzles allein auf der Höhe bis zu meinem Reisberg heimgefahren.
Ich hab aber nicht mit Glätte, Schnee, Kälte oder Eis zu kämpfen gehabt, sondern mit 
Plätzchen, Gänzen, Karpfen, Zanderfilets, Rinderfilets, griechischen Grilltellern und Lebkuchen.
Aber der Anpressdruck vom Hinterrad ist voll OK.

Ich hoff dass diesmal der Pulverschnee bleibt, und die Sonne etwas scheint.

An gudn Ruddsch on Alle


----------



## macmount (3. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Locker vom Hocker, ich hob zwo a dreiviertel Stund braucht obba is scho ganga. Also Maxxis Winterreifen am Kleintransporter sind Schei...
> Bin danoch middn großen bei Kasberg durch die Wälder gschdreifd, des is scho a anderer Sach.



hosd hald di folsche gummimischung vo di maggsis
wor hoid mid di kinnär und mainär süüsn schliidnfoärn in leienfels - obbär des allroodfoän hod schbass gmachd


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> warum bistn ned mitgfohren, kann bock oder ka zeit


Hör blos auf!! Hobbmer doch dadsächlich gesdern Nachd beim Surfn an Virus eigfand, der mei ganzes Inderned lahmglechd hod. Wor bis uma halba fünfa früh an dem SCheiß Kombuder ghoggd bis widder alles basd hod. Hob dann bis uma 11a gepennd. Hoffendli hobder ned auf mich gward!!:eek;


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2010)

QUOTE=Saddamchen;6699099]Hör blos auf!! Hobbmer doch dadsächlich gesdern Nachd beim Surfn an Virus eigfand, der mei ganzes Inderned lahmglechd hod. Wor bis uma halba fünfa früh an dem SCheiß Kombuder ghoggd bis widder alles basd hod. Hob dann bis uma 11a gepennd. Hoffendli hobder ned auf mich gward!!:eek;[/QUOTE]

*Der König der Ausreden, der einzige Virus den der hat ist in seinem Kopf*


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2010)

jo, aber bloss kurz gewarted, hast ja eigendlich anet zugsagt, drumm sen mer dann abghaut


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> jo, aber bloss kurz gewarted, hast ja eigendlich anet zugsagt, drumm sen mer dann abghaut


DAnn basds ja!! 
Den Jochn GEdächdnis Wech seider obber negfohr odder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Der König der Ausreden, der einzige Virus den der hat ist in seinem Kopf*


In meim Kopf is wenigsds wos drin!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> In meim Kopf is wenigsds wos drin!



des stimmt und wenns auch nur ein einziger Virus ist.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Den Jochn GEdächdnis Wech seider obber negfohr odder?



Doch sogar vor und zurück, aber die entscheidenden Stellen geschoben.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Doch sogar vor und zurück, aber die entscheidenden Stellen geschoben.


War wahrscheinlich besser odder?!  Der starke August a gschobn?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich besser odder?!  Der starke August a gschobn?



Ja des war unfahrbar, und dem Jochen sein Jahrestag ist erst am 05.01 also wollt ma heut nicht so viel reskieren.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2010)

@roland u wer lust hat

morgen hams trocknes wetter gmeldet, woll mer wieder mal pottensta fohren, do sen ned soviel schräge eiswurzenl.
treffpkt um 11oouhr in behringersmühle, dann trail nach tüchersfeld-pferdeloch-pottensta- trail runter (wiesentrail beim brayertrail, wos des letztmal so abgflucht hast) - dann hoch zum 601-trail runter-nochmal hoch und ziegenweg ab und zurück auf trail (ned strass) zur bährenschlucht, hoch und  trail nach tüchersfeld- des kurze stück strass berghoch und auf den einen treppenkehrentrail runter richtung auto.


----------



## Axalp (4. Januar 2010)

Hab leider keine Zeit, aber ich gebe zu Bedenken, dass übermorgen das Lichterfest ist. Net dass die Hänge um Pottenstein morgen wieder voller Moralapostel sind.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2010)

Do muss aber heud nacht gscheid kalt werdn, das der Schnee anfriert. Ned das beim Ziegntrail die Kistn ohne mich runterdübelt. Noch Tüchersfeld fohr ich ober auf der Strass den trail tu ich mir bei dem Wetter ned on.
Viell. geht ja der Jochen mit der hat auch Urlaub.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Zeit, aber ich gebe zu Bedenken, dass übermorgen das Lichterfest ist. Net dass die Hänge um Pottenstein morgen wieder voller Moralapostel sind.



ah ja, gut , dann ist pottensta tabu morgen, alles voll den holzträgern.
was fohr mer dann ?????

@roland 
hast du noch an satz rubber queen daham rum liegen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Zeit, aber ich gebe zu Bedenken, dass übermorgen das Lichterfest ist. Net dass die Hänge um Pottenstein morgen wieder voller Moralapostel sind.



Do merksd der hod Schdudierd


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ah ja, gut , dann ist pottensta tabu morgen, alles voll den holzträgern.
> was fohr mer dann ?????
> 
> @roland
> hast du noch an satz rubber queen daham rum liegen??



Leider na. Sind alle verbaut. Ich hab aber noch schwere und ganz schwere Maxxis rumliegen.
Du braucht keine leichtern Reifen bist eh für jeden zu schnell.

mal was ganz neues Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, Pavillion 
oder aufn verbotenen nauf.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2010)

d.h dann matterhornwand treffpkt. wolfsschlucht hast a scho lang nemmer gmacht, ist bei dem wetter bestimmt intressant, etz fängt des scho wieder des schneia on werd zeit das ich nei süden komm


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> d.h dann matterhornwand treffpkt. wolfsschlucht hast a scho lang nemmer gmacht, ist bei dem wetter bestimmt intressant, etz fängt des scho wieder des schneia on werd zeit das ich nei süden komm



Du mit deim Süden fahr halt in die fränkische über die Autobahn, dann nimmst die Ausfahrt Forchheim Süd, dann bist a im Südn

Steht des etz mit 11.00 Uhr Matterhorn ? 
Der Jochen hat so früh keine Zeit. Aber ich bin eh froh wenn er ned dabei is


----------



## 0815p (5. Januar 2010)

alles klar,um 1100uhr matterh.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Januar 2010)

Tach auch - nachdem ich heute morgen mein Spicy mal zerlegt habe bin ich jetzt erst mal ohne TourenBike ... zumindest für heute 

hat vielleicht jemand Lust heute Abend wenns Dunkel ist am Rathsberg, bekannte Strecke, bischen Night DH zu fahren - nicht allzulange 60 - 90mins vielleicht .... wäre sicher auch mal lustig 

hopp hopp ... bin mal gespannt was heute für Ausreden kommen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hopp hopp ... bin mal gespannt was heute für Ausreden kommen werden



In China fällt heute ein Sack Reis um , das wird im Fernsehen übertragen. Also leider keine Zeit zum DH.


----------



## 0815p (5. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Tach auch - nachdem ich heute morgen mein Spicy mal zerlegt habe bin ich jetzt erst mal ohne TourenBike ... zumindest für heute
> 
> hat vielleicht jemand Lust heute Abend wenns Dunkel ist am Rathsberg, bekannte Strecke, bischen Night DH zu fahren - nicht allzulange 60 - 90mins vielleicht .... wäre sicher auch mal lustig
> 
> hopp hopp ... bin mal gespannt was heute für Ausreden kommen werden




wir sen heut scho gfohren, und ich muss sogn, DER WINTER GEHT MER LANGSAM AUFM SACK


----------



## Blackcycle (5. Januar 2010)

Ist doch sicher das blanke Eis auf der Strecke, außerdem kann man mit den Überschuhe net gescheit raufschieben.

Genug Ausreden?


----------



## alet08 (5. Januar 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Ist doch sicher das blanke Eis auf der Strecke, außerdem kann man mit den Überschuhe net gescheit raufschieben.
> 
> Genug Ausreden?



Dann fahrt halt die Straße hoch


----------



## B3ppo (5. Januar 2010)

keine Ausrede, einfach kein Bock auf Schieben


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Tach auch - nachdem ich heute morgen mein Spicy mal zerlegt habe bin ich jetzt erst mal ohne TourenBike ... zumindest für heute
> 
> hat vielleicht jemand Lust heute Abend wenns Dunkel ist am Rathsberg, bekannte Strecke, bischen Night DH zu fahren - nicht allzulange 60 - 90mins vielleicht .... wäre sicher auch mal lustig
> 
> hopp hopp ... bin mal gespannt was heute für Ausreden kommen werden


Der 1. FCN wird heuer noch deutscher Meister. Muß die Party vorbereiten!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der 1. FCN wird heuer noch deutscher Meister. Muß die Party vorbereiten!



In welcher Sportart? Im Wasserbalett vielleicht.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2010)

Morgen früh um 11.00 Uhr Treffpunkt in Leutenbach. Tour über St. Moritz zum verbotenen. Martina, Peter, Jochen und ich bis jetzt. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Januar 2010)

ihr Weicheier ... unglaublich ... 

ich war natürlich ... nicht ... 

morgen vielleicht doch mal Rahtsberg ? Hat wer Bock gegen Mittag ? Mit Photo ?!


----------



## Blackcycle (5. Januar 2010)

Leider keine Zeit, bin morgen den ganzen Tag unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2010)

hey breyer, fährst heut mit oder hochst lieber auf dein hometrainer.
wahrscheinlich kommt dann wieder 

au, zu späht geleses


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> heute vielleicht doch mal Rahtsberg ? Hat wer Bock gegen Mittag ? Mit Photo ?!



Was ? Wann ? Wo ?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey breyer, fährst heut mit oder hochst lieber auf dein hometrainer.
> wahrscheinlich kommt dann wieder
> 
> au, zu späht geleses



Der würd woarscheinlich scho gern wo draufhoggn aber ned auf sein Heimdräner.

War wieder eine schöne Tour. Elke, Wolfi, Jochen, Peter und ich.
Holztreppen sind einfach glatt bei diesem Wetter, extra weiche Reifen sind Schei..e bei diesem Wetter, Rampen sind noch steiler, auf dem verbotenen waren mehr Menschen als Leutenbach Einwohner hat.
Und zum Schluß die Saint Bremse schreit um ihr Leben wenn sie mit Schnee oder Feuchtigkeit in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2010)

mir hats gfallen


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Januar 2010)

joah joah ... i woar mal wieddder am Rathsberg ... meine DH Skillzzzz nicht verlieren 

der Boden hatte fast wider erwarten super Grip 
konnte schön bischen spielen ....

nur alleine verliert man dann nach 5 - 6 Abfahrten rel. schnell die Lust ...


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nur alleine verliert man dann nach 5 - 6 Abfahrten rel. schnell die Lust ...


Versteh ich  irgendwie nicht! "Sex" hast du doch jetzt auch schon über zwanzig Jahren allein![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL] Schieb doch das Rad mal mit der anderen Hand den Berg hoch. Vielleicht machts dann länger Spaß!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir hats gfallen



Hab ich doch geschrieben war wieder eine schöne Tour.
Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag werd ich wohl wieder die Standarttour fahren. Spitzkehern, Muschel und Pavillion. Mal nen anderen Vorderreifen probieren. Muddy Mary normal.


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben war wieder eine schöne Tour.
> Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag werd ich wohl wieder die Standarttour fahren. Spitzkehern, Muschel und Pavillion. Mal nen anderen Vorderreifen probieren. Muddy Mary normal.



wann isn bei dir freitag nachmittag


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann isn bei dir freitag nachmittag


14:00 Uhr rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2010)

da funk mer uns zam davor, wegen tollen wetter


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2010)

Ja es soll ja schneien, ned das uns erst im Frühjahr bei tauwetter widder findn.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Versteh ich  irgendwie nicht! "Sex" hast du doch jetzt auch schon über zwanzig Jahren allein![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL] Schieb doch das Rad mal mit der anderen Hand den Berg hoch. Vielleicht machts dann länger Spaß!



so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen ... muss ich mal testen


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2010)

heut 1400uhr matterhornp


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Januar 2010)

man man man ... arbeite doch mal zu normalen Zeiten ...  dann wirds auch mal wieder was ... 

wie sieht denn Planung fürs We aus ?


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2010)

noch urlaub, wenn ich schon wieder arbeiten müsste, dann würd ich schon eher fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Januar 2010)

Markus und ich haben gestern der Kälte getrotzt und sind 2,5 Stunden Grundlage gefahren, Fotos gibts nicht, weil es war stockdunkel und hat soviel Spass gemacht, dass wir gar nicht anhalten wollten!! :kotz::kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Markus und ich haben gestern der Kälte getrotzt und sind 2,5 Stunden Grundlage gefahren, Fotos gibts nicht, weil es war stockdunkel und hat soviel Spass gemacht, dass wir gar nicht anhalten wollten!! :kotz::kotz:



ich hab gestern auch in die Kälte gerotzt.


----------



## Axalp (8. Januar 2010)

Genau deswegen fahr' ich heute nicht! Bin noch fi** und fertig.

Morgen können wir ja schon die übliche Ausnüchterungsrunde Richtung Kalchreuth planen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Genau deswegen fahr' ich heute nicht! Bin noch fi** und fertig.
> 
> Morgen können wir ja schon die übliche Ausnüchterungsrunde Richtung Kalchreuth planen.



Das ist ja wie krank sein mit Ansage! Das gibt erstmal eine Abmahnung!


----------



## Axalp (8. Januar 2010)

Pfffttt, heisse Luft.

Ansage: Morgen wird Froggy gefahren, damit ihr auch 'mal eine Chance habt dranzubleiben.


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Pfffttt, heisse Luft.
> 
> Ansage: Morgen wird Froggy gefahren, damit ihr auch 'mal eine Chance habt dranzubleiben.




.......Du wolltest sagen, damit Du keine kalten Füße bekommst!


----------



## Axalp (8. Januar 2010)

Pedale am Zesty wechseln war heute morgen die erste Amtshandlung.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Januar 2010)

hehe ... 

jo Kalchreuth klingt gut - aber nicht vor 12 bitte 

und heute ABend wird gerockt ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hehe ...
> 
> jo Kalchreuth klingt gut - aber nicht vor 12 bitte
> 
> und heute ABend wird gerockt ...



nicht vor 2 bitte!


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Januar 2010)

soll mir auch Recht sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2010)

@roland
martina u ich werden morgen tour so wie heut, bloss rückwerts fohre.
um 1100uhr, parken in gasseldorf-dann hoch zum hummersta-wolfgr-pavilion usw usw


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> martina u ich werden morgen tour so wie heut, bloss rückwerts fohre.
> um 1100uhr, parken in gasseldorf-dann hoch zum hummersta-wolfgr-pavilion usw usw



Wo in Gasseldorf? Und wie Hummerstein, Wolfgraben, Pavillion, Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle, Auto Wenns heut nacht ned 20cm schneit bin ich dabei.


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2010)

duch gasseldorf fahren, beim schoschi seine exzilie vorbei, bei der kirch sind parkplätze, da treffmer uns, aber wart mer mol  wegen wetter, bei uns schneits jetzt scho weng mehr


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> duch gasseldorf fahren, beim schoschi seine exzilie vorbei, bei der kirch sind parkplätze, da treffmer uns, aber wart mer mol  wegen wetter, bei uns schneits jetzt scho weng mehr



Bei uns gar nicht. Nur der Wind pfeift etwas. Ich werd auf alle Fälle fahren
der Grip war heute einfach zu gut. Bergauf viell. etwas schieben.


----------



## kubikjch (8. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei uns gar nicht. Nur der Wind pfeift etwas. Ich werd auf alle Fälle fahren
> der Grip war heute einfach zu gut. Bergauf viell. etwas schieben.



Ich weiss ja net ob du schon mal aus deinem Kellerloch rausgeglotzt hast, aber es hat schon einiges runterghaut.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja net ob du schon mal aus deinem Kellerloch rausgeglotzt hast, aber es hat schon einiges runterghaut.



Vielleicht auf deiner Seite von Leutenbach. Ich wohne auf der Sonnenseite du ehr in Leutenbach Nord. Vergleichbar mit Forchheim Nord. Glasscherbenviertel.


----------



## kubikjch (8. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht auf deiner Seite von Leutenbach. Ich wohne auf der Sonnenseite du ehr in Leutenbach Nord. Vergleichbar mit Forchheim Nord. Glasscherbenviertel.



Yo Aldder, pass auf sonst mach isch disch platt


----------



## Schoschi (9. Januar 2010)

Ich waas net, bei dem Wetter ziehts mich gar net aufs Rad, außer mal auf der Skipiste holzen, das wärs mal, bin halt doch nur ein kleiner Aushilfslightfriiraida........


----------



## 0815p (9. Januar 2010)

ach schoschi, ich war heut a ned rodln, der eisige wind und der viele schnee des is ned mei ding hab heut mein hinterreifen getauscht, der fat albert muss runter und der maxxis wieder druff, mal guckn is teils ziemlich wickie wickie wennst a stell a paar mal propierst wern sa richtig glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich waas net, bei dem Wetter ziehts mich gar net aufs Rad, außer mal auf der Skipiste holzen, das wärs mal, bin halt doch nur ein kleiner Aushilfslightfriiraida........


2010 Olympische
Form


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ach schoschi, ich war heut a ned rodln, der eisige wind und der viele schnee des is ned mei ding hab heut mein hinterreifen getauscht, der fat albert muss runter und der maxxis wieder druff, mal guckn is teils ziemlich wickie wickie wennst a stell a paar mal propierst wern sa richtig glatt.



Tu ned greina Des schult alles die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## 0815p (9. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Tu ned greina Des schult alles die Fahrtechnik.



stimmt.
hab grad mal martina u mei rad gewogen, des radon wiegt 12.5kg und des freak 16,5kg war aber kein digital wage


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> stimmt.
> hab grad mal martina u mei rad gewogen, des radon wiegt 12.5kg und des freak 16,5kg war aber kein digital wage



Des is ja alles Leichtbauschei..e. Meins aktuell 16,94 mit dem Laufrad vorne.
ich hab gerade mal die Wege etwas unter Augenschein genommen. Alles des ausserhalb vom Wald ist, ist bescheiden zu fahren.
Was gehen würde ist die gleiche Tour wie Freitag.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade mit dem Jochen gesprochen werden morgen um 10.00 am Matterhornparkplatz losfahren. Spitzkehren, Muschel, Pavillion, Hummerstein Wolfsgraben.


----------



## 0815p (9. Januar 2010)

wenn mer mitfohren , sind wir um 1000 uhr am parkpl, wenn ned, dann ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2010)

wir fohren mit


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir fohren mit



Schön das Ihr mitgefahren seid.


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2010)

@roland
welche H.T kistn hast du gmant, von alutech??


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Januar 2010)

so heute mal wieder moschen gewese mitm Bernd - ich muss gar nicht schreiben welcher Bernd denn im Moment fÃ¤hrt sowieso nur noch einer mit 

War mal wieder super spaÃig ... gegen Ende wurde es dann aber echt glatt und musst mein Rad auch einmal ablegen hehe ... sonst - immer krÃ¤ftig druff und die Reifen haltens schon aus 

warte immer noch aufn Night DH Termin am Rathsberg ... man man man bekommt mal eure Ãrsche hoch 

â¬: sonst muss ich wieder in PdS auf euch warten weil keiner in Ãbung ist


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so heute mal wieder moschen gewese mitm Bernd - ich muss gar nicht schreiben welcher Bernd denn im Moment fÃ¤hrt sowieso nur noch einer mit
> 
> *DER MUSS JA IM WINTER FAHREN, WEIL ER IM SOMMER KEINE ZEIT HAT!!!*
> 
> â¬: sonst muss ich wieder in PdS auf euch warten weil keiner in Ãbung ist


.
War heute in Osternohe!! .............zum Skifahren! 
WÃ¤re Mo, Die oder Mittwoch fÃ¼r nen Nightride zu haben. Allerdings kein DH. Da bin ich der zu groÃe SCHNEEEISRADRUTSCHTWEG Schisser!


----------



## Axalp (10. Januar 2010)

Morgen abend wird was anderes geübt. 

Dienstag würde ich tendenziell abends eine Runde drehen wollen => natürlich mit Froggy (Hetzles) oder Zesty (Grundlagen).

Downhill ist wie radfahren. Das verlernt man nicht. 

Ich hab heut 1.5h im Hallenbad Kacheln gezählt um den Kopf frei zu bekommen. 

Danke Christopher für den schönen Abend!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> welche H.T kistn hast du gmant, von alutech??




http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...38&bnr=K420FR&PKEY=037C&Hauptseite=detail.htm


----------



## kubikjch (10. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie sieht des auf dem Bild leicht beschissen aus


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen abend wird was anderes geübt.
> 
> Dienstag würde ich tendenziell abends eine Runde drehen wollen => natürlich mit Froggy (Hetzles) oder Zesty (Grundlagen).


_Ich vermute:_

Zuerst 
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL] 

dann 
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

anschließend 
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL] 

und zum Schluß 
[url=http://www.world-of-smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht des auf dem Bild leicht beschissen aus


Dann passts ja zum Roland!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht des auf dem Bild leicht beschissen aus



Dann schauts ja aus wie du.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann passts ja zum Roland!!!


Bist mir zuvorgekommen. Depp


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2010)

Möcht wissen warum des beschissen ausschaut. is a Freeride H.T. mit sehr guter Bergab Geometrie. Aber wem schreib ich das du hast da eh ka Ahnung.


----------



## kubikjch (10. Januar 2010)

Weil des ausschaut wie a Kinder Baumarktbike, aber bitte ich hab ja eh ka Ahnung von Optik. Deswegen fahr ich a imme mit dir


----------



## kubikjch (10. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann paßts ja gut zu mir.


....


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2010)

http://www.covebike.com/bikes/stiffee/stiffee.jpg

des schaut a gut aus


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Downhill ist wie radfahren. Das verlernt man nicht.



naja ... auf dem Level wo Du vielleicht warst ... 

schneller muss man werden und das geht nur mit fahren fahren fahren 

ja ja ja der gute Wein ausm Tetrapack - aber Kopfschmerzen hatte ich keine heute


----------



## Blackcycle (10. Januar 2010)

Super war's und mit dem Ding hätte es bestimmt nochmal soviel Spass gemacht. 







P.S. Das HT ist echt verdammt hässlich 
Langer Radstand und dann die Rahmenkonstruktion, wie ein Dirtbike mit zu großer Gabel.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> P.S. Das HT ist echt verdammt hässlich
> Langer Radstand und dann die Rahmenkonstruktion, wie ein Dirtbike mit zu großer Gabel.



Das ist ja das gute, lange Gabel = flacher Lenkwinkel = Steilpassagen Killer.
Dirtbikekonstruktion = tiefer Sattel = schnelles Absteigen in kniffligen Situationen.
*und*der Preis für ein viert oder fünft Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.covebike.com/bikes/stiffee/stiffee.jpg
> 
> des schaut a gut aus



ja schaut sogar noch besser aus als des Alutech. Wie isn der Preis.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> _Ich vermute:_
> 
> Zuerst
> [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> ...



Warum hosdn alles widda glöschd, woas doch zu beinlich


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.covebike.com/bikes/stiffee/stiffee.jpg
> 
> des schaut a gut aus





RolandMC schrieb:


> ja schaut sogar noch besser aus als des Alutech. Wie isn der Preis.



Regulär 699 für den Rahmen.
--> http://www.canadian-dirt.com/stiffee.html

Geht natürlich auch günstiger.
--> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15506
530 bei kostenlosem Versand.

Oder mal bei der Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg vorstellig werden. Die haben,
als einer der wenigen (einziger?) Händler in Deutschland, Cove Sachen.
--> http://www.fahrradkiste.de/
Macht halt eine Sammelbestellung ...


----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2010)

Wer will denn da aufs HT umsteigen? Hab mir auch scho solche Teile angeschaut.......ggg


----------



## Blackcycle (11. Januar 2010)

Zurück ins 20. Jahrhundert???  

Wenn mal ein paar Leute für einen Nightdownhill zusammenkommen würden wäre ich auch mit Kamera am Start. Wie wäre es Mittwoch Nacht?


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Januar 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Zurück ins 20. Jahrhundert???
> 
> Wenn mal ein paar Leute für einen Nightdownhill zusammenkommen würden wäre ich auch mit Kamera am Start. Wie wäre es Mittwoch Nacht?





los los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (11. Januar 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Zurück ins 20. Jahrhundert???
> 
> Wenn mal ein paar Leute für einen Nightdownhill zusammenkommen würden wäre ich auch mit Kamera am Start. Wie wäre es Mittwoch Nacht?



Naja, warum auch nicht. Zum Touren fahren liegt wohl etwas zu viel Schnee. 
Ich denke das Demo ist bis dahin noch nicht soweit, aber das Froggy reicht ja um den Jan zu verblasen...


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Naja, warum auch nicht. Zum Touren fahren liegt wohl etwas zu viel Schnee.
> Ich denke das Demo ist bis dahin noch nicht soweit, aber das Froggy reicht ja um den Jan zu verblasen...



Challange accepted  

das heisst wohl sind schon 2 inkl. 1 Blitzdingser


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. Januar 2010)

DAS VOTEC IST WEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> DAS VOTEC IST WEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Geklaut?


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. Januar 2010)

nein es gab tatsächlich noch jemanden der dafür Geld bezahlt!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Geklaut?



es darf nur jemand dumme Sprüche machen der auch fährt ... 

wer kommt denn jetzt z.b. morgen mit SnowDHSession ?!

Eure Wetscreams wollen mal beansprucht werden ... hehe ned einfach seit PdS sinnlos rumliegen lassen ... aber stimmt ja ... Reifen wechseln ist sooooooooooooooo anstrengend


----------



## Axalp (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab' mir gestern die Mühe gemacht und entsprechende Bereifung aufgezogen. 
Ich wäre also dabei.

Man könnte sich tendenziell so gegen 19 Uhr oben, bzw. 18:45 beim Bernd G. treffen. So etwa 1...1.5h. sollten gehen


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Januar 2010)

so ... wie siehts denn jetzt aus mit heute Abend ?! 

Markus und ich meinten mal so um 19.00 Uhr oben am Rathsberg ... so ne Stunde bischen fahren / knipsen... dann wieder Heim ... 

ich mache das ganze noch bischen Temp abhängig ... weil heute Nacht wars schon sehr kalt - vor allem wenn man aufm ADAC wartet und sein Auto abgeschleppt wird etc.


----------



## Domm. (13. Januar 2010)

[email protected]


RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön das Ihr mitgefahren seid.


Vor allem dass Martina mitgfoan is war super.
Ohne Sie würd ich euch, zur Zeit, zu oarch ausbremsen.

War a geiles Krafttraining, genau 2000kcal, zwaahalb Stund
und 161er Puls im Schnitt(!). Waor danoch fäddich wia zwa 
Bäggla Resi.

@Alutech HT
Zur Kurbel kann ich nix sagen, sonst sehr schön und erschwinglich.
Der Stiffe ist IMHO zu teuer, optisch wirkt das DDU auch stabiler,
Es hat auch ISCG & Starrachsaufnahme hinten, für den Roland sein
Gewi. äääh Gelände auch besser.

Meiner kost und wiegt etwa das selbe wie´s DDU CT, ist aber nur bis 130mm Freigegeben. Wenn man die aber nach dem "DH" immer absenkt(zB.ATA), sollte man es mit einer _kurzen_ 150(/160)er auch fahren können. Echtes DH wirst du eh nie damit fahren.
Meiner hat a 55er Oberrohr bei 42er (16,5") Sattelrohr.
Mit der Pike auf 140 (& flachem Steuersatz) 67Grad Lenkwinkel,
laut Wikipedia also FR/DH.

Das DDU gibts aber in länger (62,5" OR) bei kürzerem Sattelrohr 
mit 50cm Höhe, aber der Lenkwinkel ist 69.

@Roland
Wennst mal Testen willst, ka deema.
Dann können wir Grundsätze diskutieren, und die Gabel ausgiebig einstellen.


----------



## alet08 (13. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir gestern die Mühe gemacht und entsprechende Bereifung aufgezogen.
> Ich wäre also dabei.
> 
> Man könnte sich tendenziell so gegen 19 Uhr oben, bzw. 18:45 beim Bernd G. treffen. So etwa 1...1.5h. sollten gehen



Fahrt's vorsichtig! 'Daisy' hat den Grip mitgenommen!

Und falls ihr eine "Sigma MHR 2006" Fahrradtacho findet  , laßt's mich bitte wissen! Danke

Alex
PS: Ich weiß, ich könnt auch Lotto spielen... 
Belohnung: 'Krug' oder 'Meister' im 'Strohalm'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (13. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> 19.00 Uhr oben am Rathsberg ... so ne Stunde bischen fahren / knipsen...



Ja passt soweit, ich werde allerdings nicht fahren sondern mich auf's Fotographieren konzentrieren. Dürfte nicht ganz einfach werden... 

Und kalt wird es vermutlich auch etwas, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit ein vernünftiges Bild hinzubekommen.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Januar 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Ja passt soweit, ich werde allerdings nicht fahren sondern mich auf's Fotographieren konzentrieren. DÃ¼rfte nicht ganz einfach werden...
> 
> Und kalt wird es vermutlich auch etwas, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit ein vernÃ¼nftiges Bild hinzubekommen.





joah joah ... i knwo ... sobald es wolkenlos ist und die Temp deutlich fÃ¤llt werde ich mi mi mi machen  bewÃ¶lkt und Schneefall bei -4Â°C ist ja noch ok - das selbe onhe Wolken und leichter Wind ... 

wÃ¼rde sagen wir tele uns spontan einfach zam - sind ja nur 3 Leutz ...

â¬: hast du eigentlich nen Stativ bzw. so nen teil zum an Baum "binden" ? sonst wirds schwer mit langer Berlichtungszeit fÃ¼r schÃ¶ne Leuchtspuren der Lampen


----------



## B3ppo (13. Januar 2010)

> ich mache das ganze noch bischen Temp abhängig ... weil heute Nacht wars schon sehr kalt - vor allem wenn man aufm ADAC wartet und sein Auto abgeschleppt wird etc.


Was machst du denn für komische Sachen? Heute abend laut wetter.com -6 bis -7°C, da bleib ich im warmen


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Januar 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Was machst du denn für komische Sachen? Heute abend laut wetter.com -6 bis -7°C, da bleib ich im warmen



gute Idee!


----------



## Axalp (13. Januar 2010)

Einen ollen Sigma 2006 hab ich auch noch zu Hause herumliegen. Seitdem ich ihn abgebaut habe fahr' ich wesentlich entspannter, weil mich die ständigen Aussetzer nicht mehr nerven. 

Hmh, hier stehen leider nur noch wenige Krug im Kühlschrank. Daran ist u.a. ein Teilnehmer hier im Thread mitschuld. 
Die Belohnung würde ich natürlich gerne kassieren. 

Da bleib' ich im Warmen.

Ts ts ts... 
Lies' das nochmal und sag mir wie das klingt?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Januar 2010)

also 19.00Uhr oben am Rathsberg


----------



## Blackcycle (13. Januar 2010)

Dunkel war's 



Später mehr.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Januar 2010)

wann mehr ?! ich warte .... hehe


----------



## Blackcycle (14. Januar 2010)

Etzadla













Das schreit nach Wiederholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Januar 2010)

hehe - schon gesehen - jederzeit wieder 

sind doch paar gute Bilder dabei ....


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Januar 2010)

schicke Bilder


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Einen ollen Sigma 2006 hab ich auch noch zu Hause herumliegen. Seitdem ich ihn abgebaut habe fahr' ich wesentlich entspannter, weil mich die ständigen Aussetzer nicht mehr nerven.
> 
> Hmh, hier stehen leider nur noch wenige Krug im Kühlschrank. Daran ist u.a. ein Teilnehmer hier im Thread mitschuld.
> Die Belohnung würde ich natürlich gerne kassieren.
> ...



klingt


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Januar 2010)

so Jungens - ich richte jetzt nen Spendenkonto für mich ein bzw. für mein armes gescholtenes Auto ... darf jeder gerne was einzahlen der den Service des "Fahrens" genutzt hat


----------



## Axalp (14. Januar 2010)

Die Bilder sind ja echt super geworden! 

Hat auch Spaß gemacht - bis auf die An- und Rückfahrt .
Manche Leute nehmen für An- und Rückfahrt das Auto und wundern sich dann wenn's irgendwann streikt. 

Tzes, im Gegensatz zu mir brauchst Du nur eine neue Kupplung - ich gleich eine komplett neue Kiste.


----------



## B3ppo (14. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder, wär ich mal mitgekommen.... bei der Wiederholung dann 
Kupplung? Spätfolgen vom WM Autokorso 06 bestimmt, da roch die nicht so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Januar 2010)

bla bla bla ... 

ich werde einfach nächstes Jahr ne Kilometerabhänginge Pauschale machen und aufn "Autoreperatur" Konto einzahlen 

@Bernd: wann gibts NightDH Nachschlag ?! wann bekommst neuen Blitz  kannst ja auch nen Spendenkonto aufmachen ... *g*

p.s. ist nicht ne neue Kupplung, sondern Kleinscheiss der sich leider auch summiert ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Januar 2010)

Dann mach ich ein Spendenkonto auf um die Lücke zwischen Erlös aus dem Votec Verkauf und dem Anschaffungspreis von dem hier zu schließen!


----------



## Axalp (14. Januar 2010)

Das soll ein Bike sein? 

DAS IST EIN BIKE:


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Januar 2010)

... ne ne ne ... das graue Decal ... ts ts ts 


Sonntag soll es wieder schneien  ....


----------



## macmount (14. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das soll ein Bike sein?
> 
> DAS IST EIN BIKE:



das ist sogar ein schöööönes bike - aber auch sehr sehr schwer - also nix für maine kondi


----------



## Blackcycle (14. Januar 2010)

> Sonntag soll es wieder schneien  ....



Hoffentlich, mehr Experimente... 



> DAS IST EIN BIKE:



Ja, das könnte mir auch gefallen. 
Aber dann wird wieder alles noch schneller und extremer gefahren, vielleicht doch lieber nicht.  

Pro Entschleunigung.


----------



## alet08 (15. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das soll ein Bike sein?
> 
> DAS IST EIN BIKE:



sexy...


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das soll ein Bike sein?
> 
> DAS IST EIN BIKE:
> 
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So ein Schei.. des Ding hod ned amol an Schdänder.


Genau wie du!!


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Januar 2010)

loasds doch den armen Oland in ruh... aber kann Dich beruhigen Roland dafür gibts bei uns auch was 

@Bernd: schon mal Guido gefragt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (15. Januar 2010)

> schon mal Guido gefragt ?


Nein, noch nicht. Bin unschlüssig, sonst sieht es hier bald aus wie im Fahrradgeschäft. 

@ alle Redbull Junkies (gibt es ja doch den einen oder anderen hier ):
Im Handelshof gibt es 12x 250 mL für nen 10er. Sind auch in ner gut stapelbaren Verpackung. 

Damit auch noch etwas Sinn im Posting ist hier die letzten Bilder vom Mittwoch.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Damit auch noch etwas Sinn im Posting ist hier die letzten Bilder vom Mittwoch.


Was macht in diesem Thread schon Sinn?


----------



## Schoschi (16. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was macht in diesem Thread schon Sinn?



Deine Beiträge jedenfalls nicht..............


----------



## Schoschi (16. Januar 2010)

Hab heut morgen mal weng das ganze gefilmte Gschmarri zammgeschnitten.......der ein oder Andere Lacher ist scho dabei wenn man die Ganoven da besser kennt.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r6vDSBXrQE"]YouTube- MTB Lustiges 09[/ame]


----------



## Axalp (16. Januar 2010)

Kann's scho gar nicht mehr erwarten mit dene Chaoten wieder zu fahren.


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2010)

schoschi du bist der best.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2010)

Schöner Zusammenschnitt, müsstes blos mal des öfteren mit, dann könntest du einen 3 Stunden Film am Ende des Jahres zeigen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2010)

Werd morgen mit dem Jochen aweng Leutenbach Moritz, verbotenen usw. soweit als möglich unsicher machen. Zum reinen Straßenfahren ist mir zu kalt.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2010)

Regenklamotten sind einfach geil.1,5 Std im schönsten Regen gefahren. Der AX kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (17. Januar 2010)

jetzt gibt er es ja endlich offen zu was jeder schon wusste 

die Vögel zwitschern es von den Dächern, der Thomas und Markus waren gestern soooooo stram 

@all: wann holen wir endlich mal nen gescheites Besäufniss von PdS nach ? Erlangen / Forcheim müssten doch genug zu bieten haben ...


----------



## Axalp (17. Januar 2010)

Ja, gestern (bzw. heute) haben wir echt nett gezwitschert !
Ich würde aber eher sagen wir waren nur etwas angeheitert. 

Respekt dafür bei dem Wetter auf 'nen AX zu trainieren. In dem Fall werden es wohl mehr als 15000 Hm vermute ich?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2010)

Soll eigentlich nur ein 5 Tage AX werden. Aber bei dem Schnee kann man von Training eigentlich nicht reden. Bin 200m im Schnee gefahren und dann wieder schön zurück auf die Straße geschoben.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Januar 2010)

tja ... Roland  ... auch das schieben will geübt sein für nen AX - was nützt es topfit zu sein und bei der ersten Schiebepassage fliegst aufs Maul 

was macht der Markus denn grad noch so .... ?!


----------



## Axalp (17. Januar 2010)

...Der freut sich, dass das Wochenende endlich vorbei ist und er morgen wieder arbeiten darf.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jetzt gibt er es ja endlich offen zu was jeder schon wusste
> 
> die Vögel zwitschern es von den Dächern, der Thomas und Markus waren gestern soooooo stram
> 
> @all: wann holen wir endlich mal nen gescheites Besäufniss von PdS nach ? Erlangen / Forcheim müssten doch genug zu bieten haben ...



Stramm?? Ich kann mich an nix erinenern!  

Samstag mit dem Markus im Schnee:





Das Votec bei seiner letzen Waschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> tja ... Roland  ... auch das schieben will geübt sein für nen AX - was nützt es topfit zu sein und bei der ersten Schiebepassage fliegst aufs Maul
> 
> was macht der Markus denn grad noch so .... ?!



Lieber gut geschoben als schlecht gefahren.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lieber gut geschoben als schlecht gefahren.



das denk ich mir auch immer in der Fränggischn 

hab grad gesehen das ich über Christi Himmelfahrt am Sa Nachtdienst hab ... also nix Gardasee ( soweit ich mich erinnern kann das Ihr da fahren wolltet ) ... 

jetzt hab i kein Ziel mehr für Kondi - also gleich nur noch DH moschen ...


----------



## Blackcycle (20. Januar 2010)

So macht's der Profi... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6748341&postcount=164

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6738104&postcount=148


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Januar 2010)

dann frag den einfach wie er es gemacht hat 

dann machen wir das das nächste mal auch ...


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2010)

@roland
warst du zufällig diese woch mal in der fränkischen, wenn ja, wie schaua die trails aus,kann mer scho wieder fohren oder immer noch extrem viel schnee


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> warst du zufällig diese woch mal in der fränkischen, wenn ja, wie schaua die trails aus,kann mer scho wieder fohren oder immer noch extrem viel schnee



ja kumm grod zurück aus der fränkischen Trails um Gößweinstein sind wieder befahrbar.


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2010)

@roland
morgen um 13.30 matterh parkplatz, ich hoff nur ich komm pünktlich von der arbeit raus, falls ichs ned schaff ruf ich dich um 12.30 an


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen um 13.30 matterh parkplatz, ich hoff nur ich komm pünktlich von der arbeit raus, falls ichs ned schaff ruf ich dich um 12.30 an



Ja schau mer mal wies klappt muss auch malochen.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6469745"]Vorfreude[/ame]

.... träum ...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2010)

Der Bernd B. und ich starten morgen früh von Leutenbach eine kleine Tour Richtung verbotener usw.
Wenn einer Lust hat 9.30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2010)

erster Versuch.Dieses quietschen sind Sixpack Bremsbeläge in der Saint. Das hat man vom sparen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWGH2Flvv78"]YouTube- FILE0028.MOV[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBGdkwP9VWk"]YouTube- Wie es richtig geht[/ame]


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> erster Versuch.Dieses quietschen sind Sixpack Bremsbeläge in der Saint. Das hat man vom sparen.


So isser hald der Roland. Wenni subber fohr vergissder auf Aufnahme zu drüggn und wenns a geeiere wor  steldders neis Web.!! Wor obber dord a aweng bled mid dem hardn Schnee. Bisd eigsaggd und dann hosd fasd nimmer lenggn könna. Hosd scho mid Schmagges am Lenger ziegn müssn!


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2010)

ja, er hat scho gsagt daste besser gfohr bist wies aufm film ausschaut .

ich war heut mal 601, ziegentrail und altersheimtrail testen, war ganz ok für den schneemüll


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, er hat scho gsagt daste besser gfohr bist wies aufm film ausschaut .
> 
> ich war heut mal 601, ziegentrail und altersheimtrail testen, war ganz ok für den schneemüll



Hodder a von dem  neua Brojeggd erzähld des mer enddegd hom?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So isser hald der Roland. Wenni subber fohr vergissder auf Aufnahme zu drüggn und wenns a geeiere wor  steldders neis Web.!! Wor obber dord a aweng bled mid dem hardn Schnee. Bisd eigsaggd und dann hosd fasd nimmer lenggn könna. Hosd scho mid Schmagges am Lenger ziegn müssn!



Ich hob di scho globt beim Beda. Berchob bisd gfoan wie a werdraida. Blos berchauf hosd dein Modoa vergessn Ich hob nan a vom Brojegd erzähld und an Uhrzeiddibb hod er a gsochd. Am besdn früh morggens wenn nu kana do is.


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2010)

ja, muss ich mal anschaun, da gibs ja noch eins , hat der jochen erzählt, des kenn ich anochned


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, muss ich mal anschaun, da gibs ja noch eins , hat der jochen erzählt, des kenn ich anochned



Der Jochen?!
Wahrscheinlich daheim von seinem Sofa runter, und am Sessel vorbei.


----------



## kubikjch (24. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Jochen?!
> Wahrscheinlich daheim von seinem Sofa runter, und am Sessel vorbei.



[


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

waren heut aweng spielen am 601, ziegentrail (haben eine neue variante gefunden, wenn schnee weg ist wirds propiert), uhltrail, andre talseitetrail.

jochen kannte uhltrail und ziegentrail nochned, hat ihn aber top gfohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> Hier nach und nach noch einige Kurzgeschichten.
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpnPZZf199A"]YouTube- Martina Ziegentrail[/ame]
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqfbrChOSAo"]YouTube- Peter Erstbefahrung[/ame]
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liGQBSp6bLg"]YouTube- Uhlweg[/ame]
> ...


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2010)

gut gmacht


----------



## kubikjch (24. Januar 2010)

Auf den Filmen siehts genau wie auf den Fotos nach Kinderkacke aus


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Auf den Filmen siehts genau wie auf den Fotos nach Kinderkacke aus



Ja das ist immer das gleiche, man meint man kann das mit dem Bonanzarad fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2010)

Hey Roland,
In deim Brofil hosd dei ST vergessn!
Ez waser nedamol mehr wos für Räder dasser hod! :


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2010)

Also des Banshee macht an ganz schöns Gschrai unter der Last der Wampm........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also des Banshee macht an ganz schöns Gschrai unter der Last der Wampm........



Ja bei mir is die Wampn bei dir da Rost.
Du musst eh mal wieder mitfahren damit du nicht ganz den Anschluss verlierst.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> In deim Brofil hosd dei ST vergessn!
> Ez waser nedamol mehr wos für Räder dasser hod! :



Des ST ist a.D. es existiert im Moment nur der Rahmen mit Dämpfer.


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja bei mir is die Wampn bei dir da Rost.
> Du musst eh mal wieder mitfahren damit du nicht ganz den Anschluss verlierst.



Host ja recht, aber das wird scho wieder. Mein Nicolaus wird heute den ersten Schneekontakt haben, aufgrund der katastrophalen Winter-Parkplatzsituation bei uns auf Arbeit muss ich bei nen Spezl parken und mitm Radl in die Arbeit fahren.....


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2010)

Noch was von gestern.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Ezy0TdGns"]YouTube- Hangweg[/ame]

Und was vom Freitag mit Bremsenquietschen.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGz2ny5kZ8"]YouTube- Block[/ame]


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und was vom Freitag mit Bremsenquietschen.



.......mit Bremsüberlastung.......!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Januar 2010)

die Spatzen pfeiffen es von den Dächern ... der Metzens Peter wird bald Cove fahren ...


----------



## 0815p (27. Januar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> die Spatzen pfeiffen es von den Dächern ... der Metzens Peter wird bald Cove fahren ...



woher weisst du des , aber den metzens kenn ich eh ned.
ich musste doch mal all meine alten sachen von mein spezialized enduro verbauen , ebenso den ersatzlaufradsatz und bremsen hab ich a nu ghabt, bloss mei gabeln bassen nedez muss ich mer mal umguckn, wollt eigendlich a pike ( sind billig) aber 160mm weren doch ganz ned, mal schaun ob ich was vernünftiges bekomm.


----------



## 0815p (27. Januar 2010)

brauch ned aner für sein sohn an spezi rahma in gr s mit dämpfer und a fox gabel und sattelstützn


----------



## Axalp (27. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und was vom Freitag mit Bremsenquietschen.



Holla!; Sauber gefahren 

Ja endlich bekommt der Peter 'mal a gescheites Bike:


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> woher weisst du des , aber den metzens kenn ich eh ned.
> ich musste doch mal all meine alten sachen von mein spezialized enduro verbauen , ebenso den ersatzlaufradsatz und bremsen hab ich a nu ghabt, bloss mei gabeln bassen nedez muss ich mer mal umguckn, wollt eigendlich a pike ( sind billig) aber 160mm weren doch ganz ned, mal schaun ob ich was vernünftiges bekomm.



i hoab meine Spatzen überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Holla!; Sauber gefahren
> 
> Ja endlich bekommt der Peter 'mal a gescheites Bike:



Auf des bike müssd man scho draufbindn damit er drom bleibt.


----------



## 0815p (27. Januar 2010)

was will ich mit der kistn, ich hab sein klein gschwisterla kauft, zum bäcker und biergarden reicht mer des


----------



## Schoschi (27. Januar 2010)

Wie jetzt Peter, rüstest um auf Hardtail? oder was hast jetzt gekauft? Ich glaub ich brauch doch auch ncoh eins.......sieht bestimmt gut aus wenns in meiner Garage rumsteht?


----------



## macmount (27. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> brauch ned aner für sein sohn an spezi rahma in gr s mit dämpfer und a fox gabel und sattelstützn



au ja ich tausch mai pike - gegen dain rohma mid goobl


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Januar 2010)

boahhhhhhh 28h @work ... so langsam regt es mich auf ...


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2010)

so, nun ist soweitmei drittrad, aber mei freak bleibt die nummer ein, des weiss ich jetzt scho







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (29. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön schlicht gehalten. Wirst aber bestimmt abgehen wie Sau auf der Kiste.

Der Trend geht doch schon seit langem hier zum Drittrad. 

P.S.
der Vorbau... :kotz: 
Ja ich weiss ich hab ka' Ahnung...


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Januar 2010)

nett nett ... 

musste mich mal fahren lassen  - so nen Freeride Hardteil zum moschen wäre auch noch was, wo ich schwach werden könnte *g*

greets


----------



## Axalp (29. Januar 2010)

Dafür hast Du doch Dein Trek! 

Also meine Hochachtung habt ihr Hardtail alle. Ich bin da doch lieber mit 140mm aufwärts unterwegs (selbst beim Marathon, hehe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2010)

Etz issa sowieso scho so schnell und etz hod die Kisdn 13 und a boa zerquedschde. Am Berch wersd nan nimma seng. Etz soll er doch allans foan. Mid seiner Sche.. raserei dauernd. Do hod unserans ja überhaubt ka Schons mehr. Abber hamma do überhaubt scho amoll an kabbd.
Der Vorbau ist etwas hoch und lang. kannst du den nicht zurückklappen dann müsste es besser sein.
Ansonsten Black is beautiful.


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2010)

der vorbau is soa vdo müll, wor halt noch daham rumgelegn, aber im laufe der zeit kommt scho a andrer ran, und andre pedale, die alten senn zu schwer, bin grad aweng in meiner garage rumgupft, muss song,mit der kistn lässt sich gut spielen, und markus, da geb ich dir NOCH recht, a federung untern orsch is scho angenehmer. vieleicht werd ich die kistn morgen mal am altersheimtrail testen


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> der vorbau is soa vdo müll, wor halt noch daham rumgelegn, aber im laufe der zeit kommt scho a andrer ran, und andre pedale, die alten senn zu schwer, bin grad aweng in meiner garage rumgupft, muss song,mit der kistn lässt sich gut spielen, und markus, da geb ich dir NOCH recht, a federung untern orsch is scho angenehmer. vieleicht werd ich die kistn morgen mal am altersheimtrail testen



*Denk daran wenn du noch besser fährst, fährst du in Zukunft alleine.*
Dann wird der *Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach ohne Peter Metzler* Fred eröffnet.


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2010)




----------



## OldSchool (29. Januar 2010)

Mensch, ihr Barbaren. Der arme Peter, jetzt weint er gleich.

Rad schaut gut aus.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, nun ist soweitmei drittrad, aber mei freak bleibt die nummer ein, des weiss ich jetzt scho



Das ging ja schnell mit dem Stiffee. 
Echt chic und funktionell, bis auf das Cockpit.

Der Vorbau ist deutlich zu hoch und sicherlich auch zu lang. Max. 75mm mit max. 6° oder kürzer, würde ich sagen. Bei technischen Sachen bergab ist der Sattel sowieso drin, da bringt die hohe Front keinen Vorteil. Besonders bei dem kleinen Rahmen, wo der eingefahrene Sattel auf Radhöhe sein dürfte. Bergauf bringt eine niedrige Font auch nur Vorteile.
Aber das weist du ja alles selbst.

Die Bremshebel zeigen sehr stark gen Boden.

Hast die Gabel aus dem SX ausgebaut? Na ja, des stand eh bloß rum. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Freak in die Ecke stellen ... 

Viel Spaß mit dem Stiffee.
Gib dir etwa Eingewöhnungszeit und du wirst es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2010)

gabel is ausn sx, solang ich noch ka andre lyrik hab, aber mei freak stell ich trotzden ned nei der ecken, des hat mich scho oft durch schwera stelln gebracht, ob des der hopel a kann. 

die sonna scheint heut, werd mich mit roland zamfunken und zum alterheimtrail gehen


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> gabel is ausn sx, solang ich noch ka andre lyrik hab, aber mei freak stell ich trotzden ned nei der ecken, des hat mich scho oft durch schwera stelln gebracht, ob des der hopel a kann.
> 
> die sonna scheint heut, werd mich mit roland zamfunken und zum alterheimtrail gehen



Do basder no ihr aldn Sägg!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, nun ist soweitmei drittrad, aber mei freak bleibt die nummer ein, des weiss ich jetzt scho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer scho amol dem BedÃ¤Ã¤r sei Fohrwerk im Freak beobachtet hod weiÃ:
"Der BeÃ¤Ã¤r is scho immer Hardtail gfohrn!â


----------



## OldSchool (30. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> gabel is ausn sx, solang ich noch ka andre lyrik hab, aber mei freak stell ich trotzden ned nei der ecken, des hat mich scho oft durch schwera stelln gebracht, ob des der *hopel* a kann.
> 
> die sonna scheint heut, werd mich mit roland zamfunken und zum alterheimtrail gehen



Dachte du hast dir ein Fahrrad gekauft und kein Hasen.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2010)

Heute der mit Sicherheit einzige Trail in der fränkischen der fahrbar war.
War richtig gut heut. Hab auch mal wieder was neues gschafft.
Morgen früh sind wir wieder dort.
Dank dieser hier lies sich der Trail sehr gut fahren..






[/URL][/IMG]
Der Peter beim probieren mit seim neuen Teil.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Beim Trailbau





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
War dann richtig genial zu fahren.





[/URL][/IMG]
Seit neustem auch mit kleiner Schanze.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. Januar 2010)

so 2010:

neues Knie:





und neues BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  










Grüße und großen Respekt an alle die zur Zeit ständig in der Fränkischen unterwegs sind!! Dieses Jahr werd ich das wegen dem o.g. hoffentlich auf oft sein!!!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2010)

Schönes Knie hässliches Bike.
Ich meinte natürlich anders rum.
Wir wären mal wieder froh über Zuwachs in der fränkischen.
Die ganzen anderen Blinden wollen ja nur noch möglichst schnell bergab fahren.
Das einzige negative am Bike sind die Mäntel, die sind extrem Dornen gefährdet.


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2010)

hey tom,glückwunsch zum neua bike und gute besserung zum knie.

roland , morgen um 1100uhr am parkplatz, kommt jochen mit???


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey tom,glückwunsch zum neua bike und gute besserung zum knie.
> 
> roland , morgen um 1100uhr am parkplatz, kommt jochen mit???


Jochen kommt nicht mit.
Der hat Angst vorm Schnee.


----------



## kubikjch (30. Januar 2010)

Vorm Schnee hab ich ka Angst, aber vor Euch Ich geh morgen a weng Langlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (30. Januar 2010)

Ich würd' schon 'mal wieder gern mit Euch in der Fränkischen fahren, aber bei dem Schnee (bzw. jetzt Schnee-Matsch) vergeht mir der Spass.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Vorm Schnee hab ich ka Angst, aber vor Euch Ich geh morgen a weng Langlaufen.



Langlaufen kannst im Langlaufforum, hier bist du im MTB Forum.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würd' schon 'mal wieder gern mit Euch in der Fränkischen fahren, aber bei dem Schnee (bzw. jetzt Schnee-Matsch) vergeht mir der Spass.



Ach Spass, mit Spaß hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach Spass, mit Spaß hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.


Des is bei euch eher wie beim am Junkie, der hald jedn doch sein Schuß brauchd waller sonst durchdrehd!  
Den Aldersheimdrail freischaufln! Also ihr wenn kann Badscher hobbd!!


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des is bei euch eher wie beim am Junkie, der hald jedn doch sein Schuß brauchd waller sonst durchdrehd!
> Den Aldersheimdrail freischaufln! Also ihr wenn kann Badscher hobbd!!



do geb ich dir ausnahmsweise recht, wir ham an batscher, aber die an nogeln drei schanzen nein wold, und die andren schaufel sich an trail frei, alles Idiotden solangs spass macht


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> do geb ich dir ausnahmsweise recht, wir ham an batscher, aber die an nogeln drei schanzen nein wold, und die andren schaufel sich an trail frei, alles Idiotden solangs spass macht



Ganz genau, Der eine baut a paar Holzschanzen und wir halt Schneeschanzen.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ganz genau, Der eine baut a paar Holzschanzen und wir halt Schneeschanzen.





peter metz schrieb:


> do geb ich dir ausnahmsweise recht, wir ham an batscher, aber die an nogeln drei schanzen nein wold, und die andren schaufel sich an trail frei, alles Idiotden solangs spass macht



Also wo ihr rechd hobbd hobbder rechd!
Spinnen und spinnen lassen!
Wenn mei scheiß Husdn endlich amol vorbei is wird widder mitgeschponnen! Des haud bei dera Käld nuned no! Hobbi ersd letzts Wochnend midm Oland gmergd!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wo ihr rechd hobbd hobbder rechd!
> Spinnen und spinnen lassen!
> Wenn mei scheiß Husdn endlich amol vorbei is wird widder mitgeschponnen! Des haud bei dera Käld nuned no! Hobbi ersd letzts Wochnend midm Oland gmergd!



Wenns so weiter schneit, kaufen wir uns eine Motorschneefräse, und ruck zuck haben wir wieder super Trails.
Ja nächstes Wochenende muss wieder mal was gehen mit Dir. Am besten wir fahren gleich das neue Eck am verbotenen.
Wenn man jetzt runterfällt dann wenigstens weich.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2010)

Heute am Altersheimtrail. Vom Winter war nicht viel zu spüren.
Heute war es schon sehr rutschig aber da wir gestern geschoben haben ging es. Nur zum Schluß habe ich eine Brezn geschlagen und bin 3-4m den Hang runter gesegelt. Ansonsten einige Rutscher aber nichts dramatisches.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=998DwoPiT2k"]YouTube- Altersheimtrail 31.01.2010[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cv6MwEooMk"]YouTube- Altersheimtrail 31.01.2010[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX1XT5qIEYo"]YouTube- Altersheimtrail 31.01.2010[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV7j0LsGHx0"]YouTube- Altersheimtrail 31.01.2010[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrk79Jomoas"]YouTube- Altersheimtrail 31.01.2010[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2010)

vom winter war ned viel zu spüren, bist bei der brezn aufm hirn gfollen, soviel vo den weissen dreckzeug ham wir nochned ghabt seid den ich radel fohr, na ja , noch 3 wochn, dann gehts in die wärme,


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> vom winter war ned viel zu spüren, bist bei der brezn aufm hirn gfollen, soviel vo den weissen dreckzeug ham wir nochned ghabt seid den ich radel fohr, na ja , noch 3 wochn, dann gehts in die wärme,



Des woa ironisch gmand.


----------



## Axalp (31. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ihr im Frühling auf trockenen Trails noch besser fahrt als heuer auf Schnee, dann fahr ich auch nicht mehr mit Euch... 

Großen Respekt!


----------



## kubikjch (31. Januar 2010)

Servus Pedda, wie fährt sich so mit einer "Feder-gabel"? Da tut sich mal richtig was


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr im Frühling auf trockenen Trails noch besser fahrt als heuer auf Schnee, dann fahr ich auch nicht mehr mit Euch...
> 
> Großen Respekt!



Mehr darf es aber nicht mehr schneien. War schon grenzwertig heute.
Ich freue mich auf den Sommer, wenn des Wintertraining nichts gebracht hat dann such ich mir ein anderes Hobby. Kampftrinken oder ähnliches.


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Pedda, wie fährt sich so mit einer "Feder-gabel"? Da tut sich mal richtig was



beim freak war nur hinten die federung, beim cove nur vorne also gleich gut.
 bis jetzt kann ich noch nix negatives sagn zum hardtail, aber die schweren sachen wie wolfieck, brotzeittrail,blockmeer usw kuma erst noch. werd aber wieder die nächst zeit des freak nehma, für die kanarenvorbereitung.
@markus
im sommer werds wohl a weng leichter werdn mitn fohren, aber der viele schnee machts stellenweise auch leichter, die stufen sind ned so hoch , der aufprall ist weicher und alles schaut immer gleich aus, nähmlich weiss weiss weiss, aber es is holt winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2010)

@markus
was macht der jetzt mitn lago, weil der jan doch arbeiten muss, also wir fohren auf jedenfall 1-2 mal im frühling runter, aber du weisst scho welche touren wir da machen, wegen kontie mach ich mir ka sorgen bei dir, und zur fohrtechnik, da bis eigendlich a immer fit gwesen,also ned bloss ans rumhupfen denken


----------



## B3ppo (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab vom 13-17.5 frei und will vor der Bikepark Saison Alpentouren fahren! War 2009 nicht einmal mit dem Bike zum Tourenfahren in den Alpen


----------



## Axalp (31. Januar 2010)

Wegen Lago: von mir aus jederzeit! 
Kondie sollte schon passen. Bin derzeit 3* die Woche im Hallenbad. Geht also nicht alles flöten. 

13.-17.5 war nur 'mal ein Vorschlag. Je früher, desto besser (Schneelage sollte halt passen...)

Das Froggy freut sich schon. 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7571649"]Herbst am Lago 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hob nu wos vo letzter Wochn der Bernd und ich on Dua.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIlhWNcqPsQ"]YouTube- Bernd am Eck[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rv1gxVOxrg"]YouTube- Kehre Roland[/ame]


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Februar 2010)

@Peter und Roland:
Ich habe vor meiner Garage einen super Trail entdeckt. Wenn ihr Bock habt könnt ihr ja vorbeikommen und ihn freischaufeln!


----------



## B3ppo (1. Februar 2010)

> 13.-17.5 war nur 'mal ein Vorschlag. Je früher, desto besser (Schneelage sollte halt passen...)


Schon klar, nur spontan krieg ich an solchen Tagen nicht frei, deswegen hab ich das jetzt mal fix gemacht, wo es dann hingeht ist ja wurscht 
Der 1. Mai als Samstag ist halt blöd und Ostern bin ich bei der Family.


----------



## Axalp (1. Februar 2010)

So, wer möchte nächstes Jahr nach einer Gewitter-Nacht die WC-Abfahrt in Champèry fahren? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inMa7ze8hTk"]YouTube- Earthed 5 Champery World Cup Crashes![/ame]

Also ich eher nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2010)

ich ich ich ich



auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Blackcycle (2. Februar 2010)

Schönes Video, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2010)

Winter Depression???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, wer möchte nächstes Jahr nach einer Gewitter-Nacht die WC-Abfahrt in Champèry fahren?


Fährst du wohl in *diesem* Jahr gar nicht mit nach PDS? 

Ps: Wir hatten vor einem Monat Jahreswechsel von 2009 auf 2010


----------



## Axalp (3. Februar 2010)

Für mich beginnt das neue Jahr erst dann, wenn der erste Bikepark wieder aufmacht.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Für mich beginnt das neue Jahr erst dann, wenn der erste Bikepark wieder aufmacht.



WORD 


das Wetter zur Zeit ist zum


----------



## Axalp (3. Februar 2010)

Dann geh' doch saufen. Hast' mehr davon...


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann geh' doch saufen. Hast' mehr davon...



werd Dich Freitag unnnnenrn Disch saufn ... 
Hey Breyer - Lust Freitag mit saufen zu gehen - und gute alte Rockmucke im EWerk ?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> werd Dich Freitag unnnnenrn Disch saufn ...
> Hey Breyer - Lust Freitag mit saufen zu gehen - und gute alte Rockmucke im EWerk ?


Hättet ich tierisch Lust!! Aaaaaber ich komme am Freitag Abend erst aus Bremen zurück und  Frauchen wäre begeistert wenn ich den Koffer ins Haus schmeiße und zum Saufen am Horizont verschwinde!!


----------



## Schoschi (3. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hättet ich tierisch Lust!! Aaaaaber ich komme am Freitag Abend erst aus Bremen zurück und  Frauchen wäre begeistert wenn ich den Koffer ins Haus schmeiße und zum Saufen am Horizont verschwinde!!



Da sieht man mal wer die Sarottihosen in eurer Beziehung an hat......


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wer die Sarottihosen in eurer Beziehung an hat......


......sprach der, dessen momentane Beziehung auf den Namen "rechte Hand" hört!!![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wer die Sarottihosen in eurer Beziehung an hat......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ......sprach der, dessen momentane Beziehung auf den Namen "rechte Hand" hört!!![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL]



nix do, bin im Moment spezialzillitechnisch bestens versorgt............


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> nix do, bin im Moment spezialzillitechnisch bestens versorgt............



Des hasd es wird widda nix midda Olibischn Form 2010.
Wenigsdns ned beim Rodfoan


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wer die Sarottihosen in eurer Beziehung an hat......



Wos füa Beziehung der is doch die ganze Zeid underwegs, ich denk die Beziehung geht erst widda zur Spargelzeid los.
Do draud er nimma ford von daham.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> spezialzillitechnisch


Aufblasbar oder Hartgummi???


----------



## Schoschi (4. Februar 2010)

bissl Silikon ist scho dabei....................... ;-)
Olympische Form ist in keinster Weise gefährdet.......!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Februar 2010)

"Taschenm u s c h i"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (4. Februar 2010)

Es handelt sich dabei tatsächlich um eine weibliche Lebensform, eine Zilli im klassischen Stil mit den typischen Vorzügen der heutigen Frauengesellschaft.
http://img.fotocommunity.com/Menschen/Erwachsene/HAUSDRACHE-a17845551.jpg


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Es handelt sich dabei tatsächlich um eine weibliche Lebensform, eine Zilli im klassischen Stil mit den typischen Vorzügen der heutigen Frauengesellschaft.
> http://img.fotocommunity.com/Menschen/Erwachsene/HAUSDRACHE-a17845551.jpg



Is des die von dem Bild?
Do hosd bestimmd des erste mal vo Sechs geschbrochn.


----------



## Schoschi (4. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Is des die von dem Bild?


Natürlich nicht...


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> bissl Silikon ist scho dabei....................... ;-)
> Olympische Form ist in keinster Weise gefährdet.......!!!!



Deine olympische Form geht doch wohl eher in Richtung Paralympics oder?


----------



## Schoschi (4. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Deine olympische Form geht doch wohl eher in Richtung Paralympics oder?



Mann mann mann, dir fällt scho immer wieder was ein.......
aber der war net schlecht, besser gesagt passt zu deiner primitiven Art.....


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mann mann mann, dir fällt scho immer wieder was ein.......
> aber der war net schlecht, besser gesagt passt zu deiner primitiven Art.....


......genau wie meine Steinzeitholzkeule


----------



## Axalp (4. Februar 2010)

Damit wir mal wieder zum Thema Mountainbiken zurückkommen:

Die Unterkunft in *Morzine* steht. Hab' sie vom *10.07.-17.07.* erstmal sicher. Ist dieselbe wie im vergangenen Jahr. 
Ansonsten war nichts vergleichbares frei, aber m.M.n. hat ja alles gepasst. 

Zur Zeit sind wir 5 Hansel, also 1 Bett & 1 * Wohnzimmercouch wären noch frei. Wer einen Gast kennt, der es mit uns aushalten könnte, kann gerne fragen. 

@Roland: Für Dich haben wir immer ein Plätzchen frei!  Der Bernd und der Jan nehmen Dich gerne ins "Gräbchen".

Zum anderen Thema :

Hey Schorsch, falls Du Bock auf Immer-gut-rocken im E-Werk morgen Abend hast, gib' Bescheid.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Februar 2010)

joah ... morgen trinken trinken 

mit PdS ist wunderbar - ich nehme wieder mein Zimmer das ich hatte *g*
und die Whg ist doch pefekt bis auf den fehlenden Garten - wir grillen einfach in der Whg und nimmer beim dummen Franzmann vor der Garage ... 

Mal sehen ob ich wieder den Bus organisieren kann - wäre schon wieder lustig mit dem Ding ...

ach ja ... ES DAUERT NOCH VIEL ZU LANGE !!!


----------



## B3ppo (4. Februar 2010)

du meinst wohl wir und unser Zimmer 
auf dem heimweg kam mir grad so der gedanke hammerschmidt, das wär noch was fürs froggy


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Februar 2010)

wird nicht gehen - Lapierre hat Pressfit Innenlager - das Froggy LTd war denk ich die Ausnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (4. Februar 2010)

froggy hat kein pressfit !

nimm wieder dein tabletten jan


----------



## B3ppo (4. Februar 2010)

danke für die unterstützung  wenn das cheetah weg ist weiß ich jetzt was ich mit dem geld mach


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Februar 2010)

mööööööp ...   lasst mich doch alle in ruhe 

mal wieder ne neue Ausbaustufe ... *g* ...


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Februar 2010)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/PKlz3tzdl/

bei 1.10 und 2.02 .... *autsch*


----------



## Axalp (5. Februar 2010)

... tut mir leid Jungs - aber - ich glaube ich muss mich outen ... will nicht länger in der Dunkelheit sein und gebe hiermit mein ComingOut bekannt ... 

hoffe ihr alle steht mir stramm bei ...


----------



## B3ppo (6. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> ... tut mir leid Jungs - aber - ich glaube ich muss mich outen ... will nicht länger in der Dunkelheit sein und gebe hiermit mein ComingOut bekannt ...
> 
> hoffe ihr alle steht mir stramm bei ...


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> ... tut mir leid Jungs - aber - ich glaube ich muss mich outen ... will nicht länger in der Dunkelheit sein und gebe hiermit mein ComingOut bekannt ...
> 
> hoffe ihr alle steht mir stramm bei ...



Ach wir haben das doch schon immer gewusst. Aber keine Sorge wir halten weiter zu Dir.
Wie heisst das dann? Die Zilly, der Ziller


----------



## Schoschi (6. Februar 2010)

Was heißt nicht länger in der Dunkelheit sein!!! Du bist doch dann gerade da unterwegs wo niemals die Sonne scheint.................


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2010)

ohhhhhhh gehts mir schlecht ..... 

wunderbares Netbook, im Bett gammeln und surfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (6. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh gehts mir schlecht .....
> 
> wunderbares Netbook, im Bett gammeln und surfen ...



oarsch, greets aus der arbeit, hab für dienstag karten reserviert


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2010)

wunderbar - freu mich !

ich muss irgendwie diesen scheiss Kater loswerden, kannjemand mal nen Kammerjäger rufen .... oder Mu****fänger


----------



## Axalp (6. Februar 2010)

Da kann man die ganzen Schnapsdrosseln net mal 5 min alleine lassen....

MEINE RACHE WIRD FÜRCHTERLICH SEIN!!!


----------



## Schoschi (6. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da kann man die ganzen Schnapsdrosseln net mal 5 min alleine lassen....
> 
> MEINE RACHE WIRD FÜRCHTERLICH SEIN!!!



...jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt.......aber trotzdem Markus, wenn du was sagen willst...heutzutage ist das doch kein Problem mehr, bei die Leutenbacher bräuchtest dich allerdings nicht mehr blicken lassen, beim Breyer vielleicht noch...............hehe


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2010)

Hob raus in die Natur !! Die Sonne scheint.
Ein wenig.


----------



## Schoschi (7. Februar 2010)

genau, ich fahr jetzt denn nein Skiurlaub..........also servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2010)

- so ich geh mal hoch an Rathsberg - mal sehen ob das fahre schon wieder möglich ist ... wer bock hat - weiss wo die Strecken sind


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2010)

so ... wieder back vom Rathsberg - funktz 1a - Mischung aus Matsch und Schnee, wunderbar zu fahren 

Wann steht denn nu mal wieder die Casa de Breyer für nen gemütlichen zur Verfügung ?


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... wieder back vom Rathsberg - funktz 1a - Mischung aus Matsch und Schnee, wunderbar zu fahren
> 
> Wann steht denn nu mal wieder die Casa de Breyer für nen gemütlichen zur Verfügung ?



breyerwer ist das, kannte mal einen breyer vom biken her, aber des ist scho lang her


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> breyerwer ist das, kannte mal einen breyer vom biken her, aber des ist scho lang her



mh Breyer ist der nicht wieder in sein Heimatland zurückgezogen. Tchatschikistan oder so ähnlich.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2010)

Wo nicht viel Schnee lag wars schön zu fahren.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZKSaMX7c20"]YouTube- Peter Alterheimtrail[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5BfOLuT5V4"]YouTube- Roland Altersheimtrail[/ame]


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... wieder back vom Rathsberg - funktz 1a - Mischung aus Matsch und Schnee, wunderbar zu fahren
> 
> Wann steht denn nu mal wieder die Casa de Breyer für nen gemütlichen zur Verfügung ?


Hm... evtl nächsten Freitag!?



peter metz schrieb:


> breyerwer ist das, kannte mal einen breyer vom biken her, aber des ist scho lang her


Depp!!



RolandMC schrieb:


> mh Breyer ist der nicht wieder in sein Heimatland zurückgezogen. Tchatschikistan oder so ähnlich.


Oarsch!!


War heute mal bei der Häusner "Deadline!". Waren doch da Waldbauern tätig!!  
Dh.: Die haben den halben Wald umgelegt und alles ist weg!!!  !!!
Aber...... die Leiter vom großen und vom ersten Sprung sind noch komplett da. Vom großen haben sie sogar die Pfosten raus gezogen und auf Seite gelegt.  Lediglich der dritte ist der Kettensäge zum Opfer gefallen. Da ich den zweiten ja eh einen Meter höher setzen wollte ein Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an die Herren Waldbauern!
Also mit zwei kurzen Pfosten,  ca 6 Brettern und ein paar Nägeln stehen die ersten zwei in 10 min. wieder.
Für den dritten oder vierten oder fünften... liegt jetzt frisches Material ohne Ende im Wald. Die guten Bäume sind schon Weg, d.h. an der Ecke sind die Vögel fertig und den Rest können wir verwerten!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2010)

Ja die Waldbauernköpf, na wenigstens hamm`s des meiste ganz glossn.
Viell. waren es ja auch feindliche Friireider denen des ganze zu hoch war.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Viell. waren es ja auch feindliche Friireider denen des ganze zu hoch war.


Roland Roth!!!! Hast du mir was zu sagen!!??!? 
Amol schaua ob a Flaschn Rodwein im Gebüsch lichd! Dann was I bescheid!!!


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2010)

Kann mer in den hausner wälder scho wieder fohren; oder ist noch zuviel schnee


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> Kann mer in den hausner wälder scho wieder fohren; oder ist noch zuviel schnee


Teils Hui teils Pfui. Ich dä amol sogn 50 % der Trails worn Schnee und Matschfrei! Obber die annern 50 % Eis mid Schneematsch drauf. Hods mi gleich in a Schlammloch neighaud  dassi ausgschaud hob wi a Wildsau (also wie der Roland!!:lol) .
Solang des ned amol a boor Dooch 2 -stellig Plus Grode hod konnsd de Durn fohrn mani nu vergessn. In der frängischn wärds nu schlimmer sa. Am ehrsdn wärd wahrscheinli Bloggmehr Hankandn und Brotzeittrail geh, wall do die Sunna ja volll draufbrennd. Nu a boormol so wi Heud dann könnds bassn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Roland Roth!!!! Hast du mir was zu sagen!!??!?
> Amol schaua ob a Flaschn Rodwein im Gebüsch lichd! Dann was I bescheid!!!



Oh Scheizze ich glab do lichd nu aner rum.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> . In der frängischn wärds nu schlimmer sa. Am ehrsdn wärd wahrscheinli Bloggmehr Hankandn und Brotzeittrail geh, wall do die Sunna ja volll draufbrennd. Nu a boormol so wi Heud dann könnds bassn.



Blogmeer und Hangkantenweg wären scho ganga. Obber ned midn Beig sondern mid die Schie


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laqG1fy4C4I"]YouTube- MTV scarred-Alex Liiv 24 stair[/ame]

böse böse ... 

@Bernd: warum nicht - muss zwar Sa arbeiten aber naja ... egal  was sagt der Rest dazu ?


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Februar 2010)

super Idee son Sprung...und Helm?? Ach brauch kein Mensch!


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Februar 2010)

wat id denn nu am Freidoch ... mag mer moal in die Case dela Breyer ?! odddda ned ?! 

Markus müsste noch da sein, Bernd, Christopher und Ich sind auch da ... wie mit den Leutenbachern aussieht k.a. - bzw. wollen die noch was mitm Markus machen nach der "outung" ;D


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wat id denn nu am Freidoch ... mag mer moal in die Case dela Breyer ?! odddda ned ?!
> 
> Markus müsste noch da sein, Bernd, Christopher und Ich sind auch da ... wie mit den Leutenbachern aussieht k.a. - bzw. wollen die noch was mitm Markus machen nach der "outung" ;D



Wenn das Licht anbleibt komm ich vielleicht auch.
Nein leider keine Zeit bin auf Geburtstag.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wat id denn nu am Freidoch ... mag mer moal in die Case dela Breyer ?! odddda ned ?!
> 
> Markus müsste noch da sein, Bernd, Christopher und Ich sind auch da ... wie mit den Leutenbachern aussieht k.a. - bzw. wollen die noch was mitm Markus machen nach der "outung" ;D


Jo gebd mal bescheid dad isch planen kann!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein leider keine Zeit bin auf Geburtstag.


Hast dich wieder selbsd wo einglodn hä?


----------



## 0815p (10. Februar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

mein neues santa klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> mein neues santa klaus



Nu a Hardtail?????Schbinnsd etz gor??


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Februar 2010)

schon wieder nen neues Bike ? Was hoasd midm Cove gemacht ?


----------



## Axalp (10. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das Cove hatte einen zu straffen Hinterbau...


----------



## Blackcycle (10. Februar 2010)

Ich bin leider raus, geht erstmal ein paar Tage nach Berlin.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> mein neues santa klaus



Hosd die Aufkleber gwechselt.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Februar 2010)

dafür würd i a mei Norco her geben 

wer ist denn jetzt Freitag mit am Start - wenns zum Breyer gehen würde ? 

Ich & Markus - Christopher ? der Herr Arndt ?

Wie wäre es denn mit grillen ? i love wintergrillen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wer ist denn jetzt Freitag mit am Start - wenns zum Breyer gehen würde ?
> 
> Ich & Markus - Christopher ? der Herr Arndt ?
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit grillen ? i love wintergrillen ...


Nachdem sich des etz ziehd wie Kaugummi bini den Freidoch raus. Hob etz wos mid a boor Nichdbeiker ausgmachd! Häd ja eh die Hälfd ned könnd.
Neuer Derminvorschloch: 26. odder 27. Februar. Fürher gehd ned, walli etz a Wochn Skifohrn geh. 
Jaaa man kann im Winter noch was anderes machen als des Bike Drebbn hochdrogn und Drails freischaufln!!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jaaa man kann im Winter noch was anderes machen als des Bike Drebbn hochdrogn und Drails freischaufln!!



Wir reden widda drüber wennsd an Berch nauf ka Kondi hosd.


----------



## Axalp (11. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nachdem sich des etz ziehd wie Kaugummi bini den Freidoch raus...Fürher gehd ned, walli etz a Wochn Skifohrn geh..



Das nenn ich vernünftig. Weil wenn Du mit uns einen saufen gehst, bist' danach erstmal 3 Wochen krank.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Februar 2010)

jupp ... das kann gut möglich sein ... 

Markus wann ist denn grob PdS the 2nd dieses Jahr angesagt ? bei mir würde es die Richtung letzte August Woche - erste September Woche passen danach wirds eher Mau weil Chefin da weg will ... 

was machen wir dann Freitag ... wahhhh


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> schon wieder nen neues Bike ? Was hoasd midm Cove gemacht ?



cove getauscht mitn santa cruz, und muss sagn, des ist scho a edles teil, und leichter ist ja anu.

@roland, also wochend fohr ich auf kan foll in der fränkischen, der wolfi testet am freitag mal was in nürnberch geht und sagt dann bescheid, obs samstach was gfahren wird, aber so wies momentan ausschaut

@bernd
schöna urlaub, und brech der  (ned) die haxn, wo gehts denn hin


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> cove getauscht mitn santa cruz, und muss sagn, des ist scho a edles teil, und leichter ist ja anu.
> 
> @roland, also wochend fohr ich auf kan foll in der fränkischen, der wolfi testet am freitag mal was in nürnberch geht und sagt dann bescheid, obs samstach was gfahren wird, aber so wies momentan ausschaut
> 
> ...



In Nürnberg geht so viel wie bei uns, nämlich nix Samstag hab ich eh ka Zeit. Sonntag muss ich wohl dann alleine zum A. Trail oder Straße wenn es ned zu kalt ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Februar 2010)

Liftöffnungszeiten in PdS für die 2. Tour ... 

sag mal an Bernd wie es Dir am besten passt - am besten so das ich auch mit kann 

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/fr_ete/Rem.../remontees.html

REMONTEES MECANIQUES DATES D'OUVERTURE

AVORIAZ du 27/06 au 31/08

CHAMPERY du 14/06 au 19/10

LES CROSETS du 27/06 au 3/09

CHAMPOUSSIN du 27/06 au 24/08

CHATEL du 27/06 au 31/08

LES GETS du 27/06 au 31/08

MONTRIOND du 27/06 au 31/08

MORGINS du 27/06 au 31/08


bleibt eigentlich nur die letzte August Woche ....


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Februar 2010)

Nicht schön ....


----------



## Domm. (12. Februar 2010)

@Peter
Das Camäleon ist echt schick. Passt optisch gut zum Freak und ergänzt
IMHO deinen Fuhrpark ganz vernünftig.
  Deine vordere Bremsscheibe ist falsch montiert!

@Roland
Ich kenn zwar den A.Trail nicht, aber wenn Du etwas langsamer fahren 
würdest wäre ich gern dabei.


----------



## macmount (13. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Nicht schön ....



sieht aus wie rote grütze - hoffe das ist nicht dein bein -
so long
der wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (13. Februar 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Peter
> Das Camäleon ist echt schick. Passt optisch gut zum Freak und ergänzt
> IMHO deinen Fuhrpark ganz vernünftig.
> Deine vordere Bremsscheibe ist falsch montiert!
> ...



brobbiers doch mol mid aldärshaimdräil
oddär gibbds aan noia a...lochdräil
(das a...loch is naddürlich ned auf leebende naddüärlicha bersonen bezoong)


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2010)

ne ne ... nicht mein Bein  

glaub dann würd ich nimmer Biken - hmmmmmm - nö doch würde ich, wenns wieder ganz ist


----------



## macmount (13. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ne ne ... nicht mein Bein
> 
> glaub dann würd ich nimmer Biken - hmmmmmm - nö doch würde ich, wenns wieder ganz ist



wolld aigendlich des WE endlich mol widdär fohrn - obbä haimadschuss -> Aussenbandriss


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Februar 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Peter
> 
> 
> Deine vordere Bremsscheibe ist falsch montiert!


An wos sichsdn des? Ich erkenn auf dem Bild grod das a Bremsscheibn dro is und das der Hobl kann Dämpfer hod. Also endweder hod dei Bildschirm a andere Aufllösung, bzw. dei Augn san besser odder dei Fandasi is mid dir durchganga. Wenn nu a anderer wos erkennd mussi am Modoch an Dermin bei meim Augnorzd ausmachn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Februar 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> wolld aigendlich des WE endlich mol widdär fohrn - obbä haimadschuss -> Aussenbandriss


...... d.h. für heuer hosd scho widder a Ausred dasd ned fohrn konnsd!!!


----------



## macmount (13. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...... d.h. für heuer hosd scho widder a Ausred dasd ned fohrn konnsd!!!



ich haas doch ned braiär - däss ich ausreedn bräuchärd -


----------



## Domm. (13. Februar 2010)

@Bernd
Do auf dem "großes Bild" ausm Album sigsdas Du a, und aufbassen 
das dei Brauser des Bild ned glenner machd. 
Wennsd don nonni was worum Seite 6
Worum des so is, wassi a ned.
Dangge Wolf, ich wollt woascheinli´ Ausdauertrailing lesen.

Wo isn der Alterheim Trail? Dass ich schomol dod wor was i.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2010)

Altenheimtrail hod mid Ausdauertraining ned viel zu tun. Des is einfach des Bike an Trail nauftagen und über Winkeltrebbn abfahren. Des ganze dann 2-4 mal.
Ich werd aber morgen warscheinlich a weng bei uns middn Strossnenduro rumfoan. Bin seid 02:45 Uhr auf und seid 4.00 underwegs do hob i morgn a kann Bogg auf drong.
Ich hob ma füa 2010 an Beigdransborder kaffd.
Thema Bikebus 2010.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Altenheimtrail hod mid Ausdauertraining ned viel zu tun. Des is einfach des Bike an Trail nauftagen und über Winkeltrebbn abfahren. Des ganze dann 2-4 mal.
> Ich werd aber morgen warscheinlich a weng bei uns middn Strossnenduro rumfoan. Bin seid 02:45 Uhr auf und seid 4.00 underwegs do hob i morgn a kann Bogg auf drong.
> Ich hob ma füa 2010 an Beigdransborder kaffd.
> Thema Bikebus 2010.
> ...




Wievil Käsdn Bier bassn do nei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. Februar 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ich haas doch ned braiär - däss ich ausreedn bräuchärd -


Hosd rechd!!! Wir wissn ja alle a ohne Ausredn, dasd ned fohrn konnsd !:


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wievil Käsdn Bier bassn do nei?



Wenn ma in Bikeurlaub foan und die Beiggs dahamlossn dann bassn scho für a boa Wochn dauersuff Bierkäsdn nei.


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2010)

hat er anhängkupplung


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat er anhängkupplung



Ja hod er.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Februar 2010)

mit dem Ding foahr i ned mit dir mid 

der fälld doch scho beim zuschaun ausnander


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mit dem Ding foahr i ned mit dir mid
> 
> der fälld doch scho beim zuschaun ausnander



Du wirst eh ned mitgnumma. No place for Downhiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Februar 2010)

.... touché


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Februar 2010)

man man man hier schläft ja auch alles ein ...

Also ich habe jetzt mal mit dem Bernd geredet ( der, der noch ab und zu fährt und ned nur säuft  ) und dieser Bernd meint - ihm ists egal mit PdS No.2 dieses Jahr - Hauptsache August 

also würde ich jetzt mal vorschlagen ... 

22.8. bis 28.8. .... Sa auf Sa ... greets


----------



## B3ppo (17. Februar 2010)

> 22.8. bis 28.8. .... Sa auf Sa ... greets


geht net bei mir  könnt nur bis zum 24.8. 
Sonst machen die nicht Downhiller einfach im September ne Woche Alpentouren


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> geht net bei mir  könnt nur bis zum 24.8.
> Sonst machen die nicht Downhiller einfach im September ne Woche Alpentouren



Alpentouren ja das ist ein schönes Wort.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2010)

Hey Peter da du ja morgen mit der Martina in Urlaub fliegst, wünsche ich dir hier schon mal gutes Wetter und schöne Trails.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Februar 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> geht net bei mir  könnt nur bis zum 24.8.
> Sonst machen die nicht Downhiller einfach im September ne Woche Alpentouren



wann wo wie ... 

sag bescheid dann kann ich schauen das ich Urlaub bekomm - hab noch noch so viel


----------



## kubikjch (17. Februar 2010)

@ Peter und Martina: Wünsch euch viel Spaß auf Gran Canaria
War grad eine Stunde auf der neu erstandenen Rolle. Wärmer kanns auf der Spanischen Insel auch net sein.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @ Peter und Martina: Wünsch euch viel Spaß auf Gran Canaria
> War grad eine Stunde auf der neu erstandenen Rolle. Wärmer kanns auf der Spanischen Insel auch net sein.



Ich hab heuer mit 3 x 10min auf der Rolle angefangen. Dazwischen waren die Weinkrämpfe einfach zu stark. Es gibt nichts bescheideneres als Rollentraining.


----------



## macmount (18. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab heuer mit 3 x 10min auf der Rolle angefangen. Dazwischen waren die Weinkrämpfe einfach zu stark. Es gibt nichts bescheideneres als Rollentraining.



des hasd du hosd in dem johr nu gor niggx gärbädd - wall den rest worsd ja in där frängischn zum roodfohrn


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @ Peter und Martina: Wünsch euch viel Spaß auf Gran Canaria
> War grad eine Stunde auf der neu erstandenen Rolle. Wärmer kanns auf der Spanischen Insel auch net sein.



Dank euch beiden, werd zeit da wir rauskumma, aus den weissen dreck, weiss scho garnemmer wies ist, staub am bike zu haben, hoff das ich morgen um diese uhrzeit scho aufn freak hock und irgendwo in der botanic rumfohr.

und des mit den rollentrainig, klar is es zum kotzen, aber es bringt scho was.

@roland
du kannst ja mal den treppentrail in eggloffsta freischaufel, zum trainieren der stufen, wast scho warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (18. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> Dank euch beiden, werd zeit da wir rauskumma, aus den weissen dreck, weiss scho garnemmer wies ist, staub am bike zu haben, hoff das ich morgen um diese uhrzeit scho aufn freak hock und irgendwo in der botanic rumfohr.
> 
> und des mit den rollentrainig, klar is es zum kotzen, aber es bringt scho was.
> 
> ...



schönen Urlaub euch beide - und wennst den friedl mol widder siggst - schön gruss vo mir


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Februar 2010)

@Markus: 

schon mal gefragt wegen 2x PdS ? bei der netten Dame wegen Wohnung ? müsste langsam mal noch den Urlaub einreichen 

21.8. - 28.8. ... BERND ?! Passt das für Dich ?!


----------



## Axalp (19. Februar 2010)

Für 3 Leute halte ich die Bude für überdimensioniert. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn noch 1-2 Kandidaten dazu kämen. 

Wenn der Bernd G bereits eine Woche früher kann (*14.*08-21.08), könnte der Christopher ja auch mit. Aber dann schreist bestimmt wieder du... 

*Edith!!!*


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Februar 2010)

mir egal ... ich brauch nur nen Termin ... 

der Rest ist Verhandlungsgeschick mit der Chefin ... *g*


â¬: Dann sollten sich aber die 2 noch mitbeteiligten schnellstens hier mit melden ...


----------



## Axalp (19. Februar 2010)

Dem einen machen wir hiermit offiziell erstmal ein bisschen Angst:





 

Bin ich froh, dass ich mein Demo hab.


----------



## B3ppo (19. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dem einen machen wir hiermit offiziell erstmal ein bisschen Angst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis dahin hat der doch nen neues Rad 

16.-21. muss ich mal sehen ob's geht


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> Dank euch beiden, werd zeit da wir rauskumma, aus den weissen dreck, weiss scho garnemmer wies ist, staub am bike zu haben, hoff das ich morgen um diese uhrzeit scho aufn freak hock und irgendwo in der botanic rumfohr.
> 
> und des mit den rollentrainig, klar is es zum kotzen, aber es bringt scho was.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir bassd der weisse Dregg!![URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/578224]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Februar 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bis dahin hat der doch nen neues Rad
> 
> 16.-21. muss ich mal sehen ob's geht



korrigiere ... 14.8. bis 21.8. wegen "nur" 5 Tagen fahr i da nimmer nunnnnnder ..


----------



## B3ppo (20. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> korrigiere ... 14.8. bis 21.8. wegen "nur" 5 Tagen fahr i da nimmer nunnnnnder ..



mir wurscht, ich bin raus...

@Breyer: mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @Breyer: mir auch



 
Heute morgen ca.15 cm frischer Powder und nix los! Geiiiil! 
@Christopfer: Wo treibst du dich rum?


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heute morgen ca.15 cm frischer Powder und nix los! Geiiiil!
> @Christopfer: Wo treibst du dich rum?



.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also bei mir bassd der weisse Dregg!![URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/578224]
> 
> [/URL]



hey Breyer - der da unten rechts im Bild kann fast so blöd schauen wie - aber auch nur fast ... 

naja ... der Oltmanns geht bald wieder Ski fahren ... vielleicht trefft ihr euch ja ...


----------



## Domm. (21. Februar 2010)

Am 601-er liegt a nu "schön" Schnee, halt ned so foarboar.
War grad mid´n Roland dod. Die "Zufahrt" von der Jugenherbergn ging aber nur schwer zu schieben, ca. 30cm Schnee und meist semmer eigsaggd.
Danooch woamer zwischen Ausgong Teufelshöhln (ba der Brücke) 
und Bootsverleih am rumeiern. Pädagogisch sehr wertvoll, auf jedenfoll
a gutes Balancedränig. Zuletzt simmer nu den "halben 601er" gfoan.
15km, kaum HM und 159-er Pul im Schnitt (ich). Bin heuer öaschd 3mol gfoarn, und a faule Sau.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Am 601-er liegt a nu "schön" Schnee, halt ned so foarboar.
> War grad mid´n Roland dod. Die "Zufahrt" von der Jugenherbergn ging aber nur schwer zu schieben, ca. 30cm Schnee und meist semmer eigsaggd.
> Danooch woamer zwischen Ausgong Teufelshöhln (ba der Brücke)
> und Bootsverleih am rumeiern. Pädagogisch sehr wertvoll, auf jedenfoll
> ...



Ja der Schnee is nu a voller Scheizz. Abber ich woa froh um jeden felsen über den ma drüber grolld sinn.
Wenn sich des Wedder ned richdig änderd dauerd des nu 2-3 Wo bevor ma mol widda Schlüsselschdelln gnaggn ko.
Fazit: So viel Schnee braucht kein Mensch.

p.s. Woa ka faule Sau und hob ned amol richdig gschwitzt berchauf.


----------



## kubikjch (21. Februar 2010)

Es lebe die Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (21. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch ne Rolle abzugeben?


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Es lebe die Rolle


Die um deine Hüfte??


----------



## Domm. (21. Februar 2010)

@Bernd
heist das nicht Rollen.
Davon haben hier mehrere ein paar zu viel, ich auch.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Februar 2010)

so - woar jetzt a moal wieder aufm Bike - und muss sagen - schee wars wieder 

Knapp 90mins in und um und um Erlangen herum - Meilwald war gut zu fahren - der Trail Richtung Atzelsberg eher nicht, da ziemlich viel Eisplatten ... 

greets


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so - woar jetzt a moal wieder aufm Bike - und muss sagen - schee wars wieder
> 
> Knapp 90mins in und um und um Erlangen herum - Meilwald war gut zu fahren - der Trail Richtung Atzelsberg eher nicht, da ziemlich viel Eisplatten ...
> 
> greets



Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich mal Eis sehen würde. Doch drüber liegen noch 20-30cm Schnee.


----------



## Schoschi (22. Februar 2010)

Ich wär froh wenn ich mal wieder mein Rad sehen würde........
Diese Woche wo es besser werden soll muss ich bis nachts arbeiten.........


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich wär froh wenn ich mal wieder mein Rad sehen würde........
> Diese Woche wo es besser werden soll muss ich bis nachts arbeiten.........



Er lebt ...


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Er lebt ...


Des is doch ka Leben!!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2010)

joah ... hast a widda rechd ... 

wann isn der Herr Breyer wieder im Lande ? Glooooob isch mach mich dann mal auf zum Rathsberg - ne Stunde bischen einsauen und wicki wicki skills skillen


----------



## Schoschi (22. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des is doch ka Leben!!



Ach Berndilen, wenn du net da wärst dann wärs manchmal fast a weng langweilig...........
arbeite ab morgen doch früh.........Ab jetzt fängt das richtige Leben an, diese Woche geht was, da gehts los mit Radeln, damit mein Leben wieder einen Sinn hat.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (22. Februar 2010)

@Schosch
Ob des midn Rad morng sinn hat, werst scho seng wennst in der Suppn
stecken bleibst. Ich war heut Radwandern, also 90% Wandern 
oder besser Schieben und 10% versumpfen. Vom Puls verod i nix .

Wennsd leidensfähig bist meldst Dich,  mei neue Nummer kriegst per
PN.


----------



## Blackcycle (22. Februar 2010)

Des zerbrochene SX-Trail ist doch das Urrralt Model, meins nur das Uralt Model. 
Aber so wie es aussieht wird das ja eh schwierig mit der Frankreich-Geschichte. Ich hätte auf jeden Fall den August Zeit, nur die erste Woche net.
Evtl. bin ich bis dahin auch ein oder zwei mal Rad gefahren.


----------



## Schoschi (22. Februar 2010)

Bingo, moing gehts scho mal gleich gor net, mei oma hat mich rekrutiert, muss erst zum Blummaloden was abholen und dann Taxi spielen.......Überführung irgendwie.......und sowas kann man ja schlecht verschieben......


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2010)

joah ... so Rathsberg war nice - sehr nice ... dregggggiscch 





Bild gibt nicht annähernd die Verhältnisse wieder - waren 4 Abfahrten ... goggle war zu, Rad triefffffte nur so vor Dreck  aber scheee wars .... hehe


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Februar 2010)

ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!!  

Habs heute morgen das erste mal seit OP 30 min auf die Rolle geschafft, ohne großen Widerstand 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> joah ... so Rathsberg war nice - sehr nice ... dregggggiscch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Februar 2010)

hoasd doch kann Wiederstand beim DH len ... nur beim hochschieben 

greets


----------



## Schoschi (23. Februar 2010)

Ähem, nur mal so was andere so denken.....alles Andere ist eben nur ein Fahrrad........
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6726250&postcount=1908


----------



## kubikjch (23. Februar 2010)

Nach der Beschreibung müssten sich hier einige Herren(mich mit eingeschlossen) demnächst wohl ein Liteville kaufen


----------



## macmount (23. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Nach der Beschreibung müssten sich hier einige Herren(mich mit eingeschlossen) demnächst wohl ein Liteville kaufen



edds waas ich endlich aa warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Februar 2010)

Hehe, ganz meine Meinung. Man beachte nur, welches Bike der SCM (Verfasser der Beschreibung) fährt. 

Aber keine Sorge. Wenn unsereiner ein Liteville fahren würde, dann wäre das schon artgerecht aufgebaut.

Was macht eigentlich der Roland zur Zeit?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2010)

Des ia amol a Hupfer!1
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIigHvvO1Ug"]YouTube- drop[/ame]


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Februar 2010)

die verrÃ¼ckten Russen ... 

hatte ich heute Nacht auch - nen Rezept wo nur sein Name drauf war - aber aufm Kassenrezept... ich so "kann ich nur privat abrechnen - nicht Ã¼ber die Kasse " - er dann " was heisst das dann ? " - " naja mÃ¼ssen Sie die Sachen komplett selber zahlen " - " wie viel ists denn " - " knapp 100â¬ " - dann er " ok  " und schon hatt ich nen 100â¬ Schein in der Hand ... komische Leute


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hehe, ganz meine Meinung. Man beachte nur, welches Bike der SCM (Verfasser der Beschreibung) fährt.
> 
> Aber keine Sorge. Wenn unsereiner ein Liteville fahren würde, dann wäre das schon artgerecht aufgebaut.
> 
> Was macht eigentlich der Roland zur Zeit?



Der Roland baut sich kein Liteville auf.
Ich warte auf den Fühling und auf Ostern, dann ist heuer das erste mal Lago di G. angesagt. Wie schauts da mit dem ein oder anderen von euch aus?


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des ia amol a Hupfer!1
> YouTube- drop



Bernd bist des Du??


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Februar 2010)

wann wo wie ich will Termine sehen ... bzw. wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (24. Februar 2010)

Ich melde michmal für Lago an.
KA ob ich dann Geld hab. 
bzgl. Kondie... ich denk erst garnd dran.

Ich kann dort ja auch alleine meinen Spaß haben.
Ud vllt tauge ich ja als Kameramann was.


----------



## Axalp (24. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Roland baut sich kein Liteville auf.
> Ich warte auf den Fühling und auf Ostern, dann ist heuer das erste mal Lago di G. angesagt. Wie schauts da mit dem ein oder anderen von euch aus?



 Ah, also doch ein Canyon...

Ostern haben wir schon etwas anderes vor, aber sonst bin ich beim Gardasee immer dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ah, also doch ein Canyon...
> 
> Ostern haben wir schon etwas anderes vor, aber sonst bin ich beim Gardasee immer dabei.



Nein auch kein Canyon, wird wohl ehr ein Bashee Jahr werden. Bin nach einem halben Jahr immer noch begeistert von dem Teil! Sachen gibt`s


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bernd bist des Du??


Ne Ne du!  Ich hätte schon bei der Anfahrt die Hosen so voll, das es zwei Durchschläge vor dem Sprung geben würde!!
Habe mich aber gefragt, ob es Jochen oder du bist, da mich die attraktive Wohngegend im Hintergrund zuerst stark an Leutenbach erinnert hat. Habe dann aber bei genauem Betrachten gesehen, das zwischen den Häusern keine Misthaufen waren und es somit auf keinen Fall Leutenbach sein kann!


----------



## kubikjch (24. Februar 2010)

Du hast Recht, die Skyline erinnert stark an Leutenbach, den Nabel zur Welt.(Paris, London, Leutenbach)


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, die Skyline erinnert stark an Leutenbach, den Nabel zur Welt.(Paris, London, Leutenbach)



In der richtigen Reihenfolge:

Leutenbach, Paris, London, New York usw.usw. 10 Tage später Hausen


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, die Skyline erinnert stark an Leutenbach, den Nabel zur Welt.(Paris, London, Leutenbach)





> In der richtigen Reihenfolge:
> 
> Leutenbach, Paris, London, New York usw.usw. 10 Tage später Hausen



Wart ihr zu lange beim Römer, oder woher kommt die krasse Fehleinschätzung.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, die Skyline erinnert stark an Leutenbach, den Nabel zur Welt.(Paris, London, Leutenbach)


Ähhh Jochen!! Ich will ja jetzt nicht deine kleine heile Welt zerstören, aber das wo das stinkende Zeug rauskommt nennt man nicht Nabel sondern Arsch!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wart ihr zu lange beim Römer, oder woher kommt die krasse Fehleinschätzung.


Bestimmt worns dord! Wal nüchdern hälsd ders ja in Inzuchtcity ned aus!!!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ähhh Jochen!! Ich will ja jetzt nicht deine kleine heile Welt zerstören, aber das wo das stinkende Zeug rauskommt nennt man nicht Nabel sondern Arsch!!!



das verstehe ich jetzt nicht Dann müsste ja Leutenbach aus Dir raus kommen??
Denn Du bist doch der Arsch mit Ohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (25. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das verstehe ich jetzt nicht Dann müsste ja Leutenbach aus Dir raus kommen??
> Denn Du bist doch der Arsch mit Ohren.



Soll ich dann Schreiben "Leutenbach, der Bernd zur Welt"?


----------



## kubikjch (25. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bestimmt worns dord! Wal nüchdern hälsd ders ja in Inzuchtcity ned aus!!!



Ja, genau. Da warn wir. Da habe wir den Oleg und Boleg getroffen die strunzbesoffen von der geilen Spargelsaison im letzten Jahr in Hausen gelallt haben. Wollen Sie heuer unbedingt nochmal machen


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2010)

Heute zum ersten mal dieses Jahr trockene Moritztreppen. Jippi !!
Samstag um 10.00 Uhr mit dem Bernd zum verbotenen und dann rüber zur Kanzel. Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen.
Brodeggdorn ned vergessn.


----------



## kubikjch (25. Februar 2010)

Outdoor rad fahren, was isn das


----------



## Domm. (25. Februar 2010)

@Moritz
Ich war heut auf der andern Seitn. Nord/Nordost Seite vom Hausberg.
Etwas Schnee lag noch (fast 2km von ca. 10), aber vieeel Wasser.
Ich hab den einzig richtigen Reifen draufghabt, an Schlammreifen.
Maxxis Medusa, der taugt aber nur für CC/AM und Schnee.
Bei nur 500 Gramm und wenig Stollen machts keinen Sinn mit weniger als
2,5Bar zu fahren. Da knicken Stollen voll weg. Ausserdem fällt der sehr schmal aus.

Am Samstag verspricht der DWD gutes Wetter, würd mich freuen wenn Ihr mich in Eraboch abholen könnt.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Moritz
> Ich war heut auf der andern Seitn. Nord/Nordost Seite vom Hausberg.
> Etwas Schnee lag noch (fast 2km von ca. 10), aber vieeel Wasser.
> Ich hab den einzig richtigen Reifen draufghabt, an Schlammreifen.
> ...



Kommst auf leutenbach zu mir. Denn wenn wir mit der Kanzel fertig sind,
fahren wir heimwärts ja bei Dir vorbei. Sonst müssten wir  zuerst nach K. Bach und kämen zum Schluss der Tour wieder durch.
Machen wir lieber 10.00 uhr bei mir und fahren über Dietzhof rauf.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2010)

So ... PdS No.2 Urlaub ist eingereicht - vom 20.8. bis 28.8. ... 

also der Rest darf bitte nachziehen 

greets


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Outdoor rad fahren, was isn das


Das kennst du nicht. Denn auf der Rolle kann man gut Technik üben da brauchts kein Gelände.


----------



## Domm. (26. Februar 2010)

... vor allem machts auf der Rolle Vieeel mehr Spaß

Ab Leutenbach fahr ich nicht mit, der heilige Berg...
Bis wann würdet Ihr fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> ... vor allem machts auf der Rolle Vieeel mehr Spaß
> 
> Ab Leutenbach fahr ich nicht mit, der heilige Berg...
> Bis wann würdet Ihr fahren?


Schätz amol so bis zwaa! Warum ned von Leudnboch? Sollmer uns wohl aufn Holly Moundain dräffn?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schätz amol so bis zwaa! Warum ned von Leudnboch? Sollmer uns wohl aufn Holly Moundain dräffn?



Er soll halt von K. bach nauf Fahren dann is er ned über Leutenbach nauf und somit hod er nix entweiht.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wart ihr zu lange beim Römer, oder woher kommt die krasse Fehleinschätzung.



Hey der Andreas der Schnee ist weg! Es wird also wieder mal Zeit dein Nicolaus artgerecht zu bewegen. Also demnächst fränkische


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2010)

wann issn nu mal wat in der Casa del Breyer ?

@Breyer: nächsten Freitag ist immer gut Rocken im EWerk ... Bock ?!


----------



## shift (27. Februar 2010)

hey zusammen

bin heut in erlangen, geht einer von euch ne runde drehen?

gruss
stefan


----------



## Axalp (27. Februar 2010)

Servus,

ich dreh' mich immer noch vom gestrigen Abend. Werde wohl nur eine Konditionsrunde gegen Nachmittag drehen.

Geht morgen in der Fränkischen 'was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2010)

werd morgen mit dem Jochen ab Matterhornwand fahren. Wir sind so um 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz. Wollen auf Trail nach Muggendorf, rauf zum Rasengitterberg. Oswald und Brotzeittrail. Danach Richtung Höhenweg links runter auf kurzem Treppentrail dann unbekannten Trail zurück zum Parkplatz.
Heute mit Peter und Bernd verbotener, Kanzel und über verbotenen zurück ca. 20KM und 700 HM. Einige schöne Schlüsselstellen dabei.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2010)

.... so einen endsgeilen Nachmittag am Rathsberg gehabt - knapp 3,5h moschen, schieben ... und Sonne ! 

Perfekter Start in die Dh Saison ...


----------



## Domm. (27. Februar 2010)

@Roland, Bernd, Peter
Danke dass Ihr mir den weg zur Kanzel gezeigt habt, und sorry das ich doch nicht mit bin. Ich hätt euch eeh sehr ausgebremst. Ich muss noch viel "Grundlagenarbeit" leisten, dass ich´s ned blos schaff mit hoch zu fahren sondern danach noch genügend Saft hab, bergab was zu leisten.

Ich bin statt Holy Mountain, ab Hutkeller Richtung Vexierkapelle gefahren, gefühlte 10KM Eiertanz im Schnee und dann zur Kanzel.
Euere Spuren hab ich vllt schon am Hutkeller entdeckt, kurz vor der Kanzel hab ich dann dicke Minion und FiveTens entdeckt.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht nur die blöde Wurzel schlimm aus,
aber das kurze Stück hats bestimmt in sich. Allein probier ich das nicht.
Erfreuliches vom Polar 149er Schnitt.

@Bernd
Stechpalmen wachsen dort drom eigentlich ned.

Ist von euch schon jemand die Treppen an der Vexierkapelle gefahren?


----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2010)

mei fotos von grand canaria sind auf den reise fred druff
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448284


----------



## Domm. (27. Februar 2010)

@Peter


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute mit Peter und Bernd verbotener, Kanzel und über verbotenen zurück ca. 20KM und 700 HM. Einige schöne Schlüsselstellen dabei.


So die ersde Dur heuer rum und scheee wors!
Und ich muss sogn, obwohl ich in den letzten 4 Monadn blos zwa mol auf Rod ghoggd bin hobbi null Kondie und null Gfühl an den Bremsn ghabd! 

Beim zweidn mol aufn holy Moundain nauf hobi gmand mein letzte Stund hod gschlogn! Gottseidank hod middndrin amol mei Fra ongrufn und des letzte Stück hoddmer wecha Schnee schiebn müssn. Also drainiern is ongsochd!!:kotz:
Gfilmd hobbi a aweng mid meim neurer Hightech Handy. Wer morg aweng wos neistelln wenns wos gworn is. Heud willi blos nu schloffn.


----------



## macmount (27. Februar 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So die ersde Dur heuer rum und scheee wors!
> Und ich muss sogn, obwohl ich in den letzten 4 Monadn blos zwa mol auf Rod ghoggd bin hobbi null Kondie und null Gfühl an den Bremsn ghabd!
> 
> Beim zweidn mol aufn holy Moundain nauf hobi gmand mein letzte Stund hod gschlogn!:eed: Gottseidank hod middndrin amol mei Fra ongrufn und des letzte Stück hoddmer wecha Schnee schiebn müssn. Also drainiern is ongsochd!!:kotz:
> Gfilmd hobbi a aweng mid meim neurer Hightech Handy. Wer morg aweng wos neistelln wenns wos gworn is. Heud willi blos nu schloffn.



ned fohrn könna - obbär filma - aan inschinöör is niggs zu schwöör


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann unbekannten Trail zurück zum Parkplatz.


Sänn bei dir ned alle Trails unbekannt??


----------



## OldSchool (27. Februar 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> mei fotos von grand canaria sind auf den reise fred druff
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448284



Geile Bilder Peter. 

Hast du einen neuen Helm?


----------



## Axalp (27. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd morgen mit dem Jochen ab Matterhornwand fahren. Wir sind so um 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz. Wollen auf Trail nach Muggendorf, rauf zum Rasengitterberg. Oswald und Brotzeittrail. Danach Richtung Höhenweg links runter auf kurzem Treppentrail dann unbekannten Trail zurück zum Parkplatz.



Klingt gut, aber ich werd's wetterabhängig machen. 
Morgen sieht man weiter.

Klasse Aufnahmen von Gran Canaria!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2010)

dankschö.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ich werd's wetterabhängig machen.
> Morgen sieht man weiter.
> 
> Klasse Aufnahmen von Gran Canaria!



Wetterabhängig regnets gerade also nix Brotzeittrail.
@ Peter schöne Buildln vor allem das letzte.
Werd mit dem Jochen um 09.30 ab Leutenbach fahren, verbotener usw.
Ach ja da der Bernd gestern ja seine neue Kamera dabei hatte, nur ein File.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM4g-VHvYl4"]YouTube- Tour 27.02.2010[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ned fohrn könna - obbär filma - aan inschinöör is niggs zu schwöör



Wieviel Traikilometer hod dei Leuchdwill etz eigendlich drauf? Scho mehr als zehn. Des is doch a scho zwa Joa old odda.


----------



## macmount (28. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wieviel Traikilometer hod dei Leuchdwill etz eigendlich drauf? Scho mehr als zehn. Des is doch a scho zwa Joa old odda.



wohrschainlich so eventuell cirka vielleichd 10,5? - stehd si im momend die raifm im kellär bladd - obber ich halds wie der braiär - ich hobb a ausreed - örschd häuslabaua - edds aussnbondriss d.h. seggs wo kaan schbord
obbär schö dass si auf mai baidräch mol aaner rürd - ich hob scho gedochd dass mi gor kaaner mer kennd
no denn bis denn


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> wohrschainlich so eventuell cirka vielleichd 10,5? - stehd si im momend die raifm im kellär bladd - obber ich halds wie der braiär - ich hobb a ausreed - örschd häuslabaua - edds aussnbondriss d.h. seggs wo kaan schbord
> obbär schö dass si auf mai baidräch mol aaner rürd - ich hob scho gedochd dass mi gor kaaner mer kennd
> no denn bis denn



Dich vergessen niemals, ich hab heute noch Angst wenn ich alleine durch den Wald fahre. Vor langhaarigen wolfsähnlichen Wesen.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

Der wollte sich ein Freeride Fully aufbauen. Mit dem Rahmen!!!!!
Und schaut mal wer der Verkäufer ist. Kommt euch der Name nicht bekannt vor.
ha, ha.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Dirt-Bi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19ba4d7590


----------



## Axalp (28. Februar 2010)

Sauwetter...


----------



## OldSchool (28. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der wollte sich ein Freeride Fully aufbauen. Mit dem Rahmen!!!!!
> Und schaut mal wer der Verkäufer ist. Kommt euch der Name nicht bekannt vor.
> ha, ha.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Dirt-Bi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19ba4d7590



Irgendwo muss ja das Geld für neue Sachen herkommen.

Du hast doch immer ein Trial HT gesucht. Wäre das nichts für dich? 24iger Hinterrad ist für die ganz steilen Sachen ideal. Lenkwinkel ist auch super flach 
Wenns dir zu hart ist kannst du dir immer noch ein Fully daraus bauen.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Februar 2010)

Roland........
http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1267384824703RA83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Roland........
> http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1267384824703RA83



Saugeil endlich hat man erkannt warum ich auf der Erde bin.

Schorsch wie kann ich dir danken.


----------



## Schoschi (1. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schorsch wie kann ich dir danken.




Deinen VW-Bus könnt ich brauchen.....


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Deinen VW-Bus könnt ich brauchen.....



Ach Schorsch der ist doch schon alt. Mit sowas würdest du doch nicht rumfahren wollen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2010)

Gute Nachrichten !!
war heute mal beim Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle und Jägersteig. Alles wieder fahrbar, Muschel und Spitzkehren waren sogar schon fast trocken. Jägersteig noch schön feucht aber komplett gefahren.
Die Bikesaison ist eröffnet.


----------



## Axalp (1. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach Schorsch der ist doch schon alt. Mit sowas würdest du doch nicht rumfahren wollen.



Mit alten Töpfen lernt man 's kochen!



RolandMC schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten !!
> ...
> Die Bikesaison ist eröffnet.



Klingt nicht schlecht. Aber wir lassen uns noch 1 Woche Zeit...


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mit alten Töpfen lernt man 's kochen!
> 
> 
> 
> Klingt nicht schlecht. Aber wir lassen uns noch 1 Woche Zeit...



Ihr werdet auf die Bike*park*saison warten, da dauert`s noch ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2010)

So etz nu a Filmchen vom Wochnend. Für a Handy nedamol schlechd find I.
Im Orginol is nu besser. Dei fehlende Farrb an Onfong iss a Effegd.
Hob amol exdra ka Meddal Mugge gnumma.


----------



## JansonJanson (1. März 2010)

da fehlt ja die Äggggdschn 

fals jemand morgen Lust hat - werde vormittags an Rathsberg gehen - moschen - gen Abend hin wollt ich mit Markus Richtung Hetzles aufbrechen ....


----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> da fehlt ja die Äggggdschn
> 
> fals jemand morgen Lust hat - werde vormittags an Rathsberg gehen - moschen - gen Abend hin wollt ich mit Markus Richtung Hetzles aufbrechen ....


Zu a Tststs also die Jugend! Immer nur Äggggdschn!
Zu b Nur noch faule Schweine hier die nix machn müssen odder wos?
@ Jan und Schoschi: Bei unserem Obi gibt es im Moment günstige 4-Kant Balken (75 x 58 mm  und 3 m lang). Da fallen  mir doch glatt ein paar Verwendungsmöglichkeiten ein.  Was meint ihr?


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2010)

@ Bernd sauber gmacht sehr schön, do hod sich des wartn glohnt.
@Jan des is unsere ganze Äggtschn mehr gibts ned.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. März 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zu a Tststs also die Jugend! Immer nur Äggggdschn!
> Zu b Nur noch faule Schweine hier die nix machn müssen odder wos?
> @ Jan und Schoschi: Bei unserem Obi gibt es im Moment günstige 4-Kant Balken (75 x 58 mm  und 3 m lang). Da fallen  mir doch glatt ein paar Verwendungsmöglichkeiten ein.  Was meint ihr?



wenn ich Dir aufzähle wieviele freie Tage ich die letzten 3 Wochen hatte - dann wird sogar Dir schlecht 

also wenn Du genug Stoff hast - und jemand zum helfen brauchst ... jederzeit sofort


----------



## Domm. (2. März 2010)

Bernd des Video is echd schöö worn.
Auf a paar Stellen wäre ich jetzt scharf,
aber kenn die Stellen ja schon vom Wandern.


----------



## Blackcycle (2. März 2010)

> gen Abend hin wollt ich mit Markus Richtung Hetzles aufbrechen


Was bedeutet das genauer? Wahrscheinlich wieder so um 4 oder so.


----------



## B3ppo (2. März 2010)

mir wurde gestern 16.30 gesagt, wo normale Menschen ARBEITEN!!


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2010)

@bernd
 gut gmacht


----------



## JansonJanson (2. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> mir wurde gestern 16.30 gesagt, wo normale Menschen ARBEITEN!!



nur weil Du mal Arbeiten musst ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. März 2010)

16.30 pff-- da hab ich ja scho 2 std feierabend


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> 16.30 pff-- da hab ich ja scho 2 std feierabend



Du hosd den ganzn Dooch Feierabend. Dei Produktivität is doch a im Keller


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2010)

Also Pavillion und Wolfsgraben sind zu 100% schneefrei. Hab ich heute selbst getestet.


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hosd den ganzn Dooch Feierabend. Dei Produktivität is doch a im Keller



des sagt der richtige


----------



## Saddamchen (2. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nur weil Du mal Arbeiten musst ....


....wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob das Wort Arbeit im Zusammenhang mit Drogenhandel angebracht ist!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (3. März 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ....wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob das Wort Arbeit im Zusammenhang mit Drogenhandel angebracht ist!!!



ich würd vorsichtig sein ... du fährst mit uns wieder nach PdS ... wobei - ist eigentlich ungefährlich, werde Dich sowieso nicht erkennen nachdem wir uns schon so lange nimmer gesehen haben ... 

kummmmsd Freidoach mid feiern !?


----------



## mistertom52070 (3. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich würd vorsichtig sein ... du fährst mit uns wieder nach PdS ... wobei - ist eigentlich ungefährlich, werde Dich sowieso nicht erkennen nachdem wir uns schon so lange nimmer gesehen haben ...
> 
> kummmmsd Freidoach mid feiern !?




JAAAAAAA     :kotz:


----------



## JansonJanson (3. März 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> JAAAAAAA     :kotz:



hehe ... die Reihenfolge ist gut Thomas ... 

müssen leider schon wieder auf unseren Christopher verzichten... wüsste jetzt gar nicht mehr wannst das letzte mal dabei woarst Junge ... ts ts ts ... 

Saddamchen ... saufen ?!  es darf auch gern der Römer mid kumma


----------



## B3ppo (3. März 2010)

meinst du IM e-werk? denk im juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> meinst du IM e-werk? denk im juli



joah ... IM EWerk  man man man ... 

naja ... im April kannst dann ohne uns gehen - im Mai klingt gut - im Juni bin ich bei schönen Wetter raus - da ist Rookies am Oko ...


----------



## Saddamchen (4. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Saddamchen ... saufen ?!  es darf auch gern der Römer mid kumma



Freitag muß ich "Baybysitten" und Samstag geh ich mit unserem altem AX-Kameraden Jungkunz eine aufzischen!! Stehe also nicht zur "Verfügung"!
Wie wärs denn jetzt mal mit übernächstem WE (12. oder 13.) mit ner Session bei mir?


----------



## JansonJanson (4. März 2010)

wegen mir jederzeit 
dann aber bitte Samstags oder so ... denn So muss niemand arbeiten *G*

greets


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2010)

@roland
morgen um 14.15 matterh


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2010)

Gott sei Dank haben wir gestern noch eine schöne Techno Tour unternommen. Wenn man heute zum Fenster raus schaut könnte man kotzen.


----------



## OldSchool (6. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank haben wir gestern noch eine schöne Techno Tour unternommen. Wenn man heute zum Fenster raus schaut könnte man kotzen.



Du sagst es. Echt ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (6. März 2010)

Völlig egal. Wir sind trotzdem gerade 2h Kalchtrails gefahren!


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Völlig egal. Wir sind trotzdem gerade 2h Kalchtrails gefahren!



War heute auch kurzfristig 2,5 Std technisches Indoorfahren.


----------



## speedy_j (6. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Völlig egal. Wir sind trotzdem gerade 2h Kalchtrails gefahren!



ah, jetzt weiss ich vom wem die spuren waren.


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. März 2010)

Wasn hier los?? Seit 4 tagen keine Kommentare, doofe Sprüche, schlaue Ratschläge???  

Als aktiver Mitleser erwarte ich doch ein wenig mehr Initiative bitte!!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Wasn hier los?? Seit 4 tagen keine Kommentare, doofe Sprüche, schlaue Ratschläge???
> 
> Als aktiver Mitleser erwarte ich doch ein wenig mehr Initiative bitte!!!



Ich glaube jeder bereitet sich auf die kommende Saison vor. Ich zum Beispiel mit Fluchen über das Wetter.


----------



## B3ppo (10. März 2010)

Es ist noch Winter und im Winter wird Skigefahren, ab Ostern bin ich wieder aktiv


----------



## JansonJanson (10. März 2010)

**** off - bullshit Wetter - zum Koetzen - wenn Finale ins Wasser besser in den Schnee fällt dann Rast ich aus ... bähhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> **** off - bullshit Wetter - zum Koetzen - wenn Finale ins Wasser besser in den Schnee fällt dann Rast ich aus ... bähhhhhhhhhh



Stimmt ja Ihr habt ja noch die Hoffnung in Finale Schi zu foan.


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> **** off - bullshit Wetter - zum Koetzen - wenn Finale ins Wasser besser in den Schnee fällt dann Rast ich aus ... bähhhhhhhhhh



kann schon sein , das ostern in den höheren lagen noch mit schnee zu rechnen ist, waren scho mal ende april in finale, und auf den molognotrails war tiefschnee, aber die trails in meeresnähe waren schneefrei, musst aber dann selbst rauftreten, oder der xxtrail ist mit sicherheit auch schneefrei.

wenn ich die web-cam vom gardasee anguck, könnt ich kotz---en, aber mir ham ja noch 2 wochen zeit, werd scho werden


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn ich die web-cam vom gardasee anguck, könnt ich kotz---en, aber mir ham ja noch 2 wochen zeit, werd scho werden



Warum 2 Wochen Zeit ? Geht Ihr scho wieder zum Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum 2 Wochen Zeit ? Geht Ihr scho wieder zum Gardasee.



BIST SCHO WIEDER VOLL
26.3-30.3 ist lagotime, also in 2 wochen und2tach


----------



## Axalp (10. März 2010)

Schade, aber soviel Urlaub ist zur Zeit nicht drin...

Vom Lago direkt rüber nach Finale wäre natürlich nichts dummes. 

Mit dem Schnee wird's schon gehen. Ging am Rathsberg ja auch.


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> BIST SCHO WIEDER VOLL
> 26.3-30.3 ist lagotime, also in 2 wochen und2tach



Des wusst doch ich ned das *IHR*zum Gardasee fahrt.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2010)

um mal wieder bischen die Vor-Freude zu schüren ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AHZ3hY0wAk"]YouTube- Downhill Biking in France[/ame]


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des wusst doch ich ned das *IHR*zum Gardasee fahrt.



ich glaub irgendein ein hirsch mit roten bus fährt noch mit, den kennt aber keiner so genau, soll aber angeblich gut bike fohren, aber des werd sich rausstellen.

morgen klapps bei mir, werd um 13.34 uhr in pottensta sen, südhänge müssten eigendlich gehn


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub irgendein ein hirsch mit roten bus fährt noch mit, den kennt aber keiner so genau, soll aber angeblich gut bike fohren, aber des werd sich rausstellen.
> 
> morgen klapps bei mir, werd um 13.34 uhr in pottensta sen, südhänge müssten eigendlich gehn



13.34 werd ich ned schaffen bei mir werds 13.35 werden. 
Der mit dem roten Bus werd auf den Schottergerutsche ganz schön ablusen.


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> um mal wieder bischen die Vor-Freude zu schüren ...
> 
> YouTube- Downhill Biking in France



Wo is do die Äggtschn! Ich vermiss des longsome von Stein zu Stein rollen.


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 13.34 werd ich ned schaffen bei mir werds 13.35 werden.
> Der mit dem roten Bus werd auf den Schottergerutsche ganz schön ablusen.



ich man 13.45uhr, des mitn schotter werd ned des proplem wern, denk eher des mit die grossen steine


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich man 13.45uhr, des mitn schotter werd ned des proplem wern, denk eher des mit die grossen steine



Alles über 5 cm höhe werd eh ned gfoan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo is do die Äggtschn! Ich vermiss des longsome von Stein zu Stein rollen.



 

man man ... wann machen wir denn olle moal wieder was ... ?!


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> man man ... wann machen wir denn olle moal wieder was ... ?!


Freitag 13.45 Uhr in Pottenstein am Parkplatz.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2010)

bähhhh scheiss dreck funktioniert nicht ... 

... 

und wieder mal *rofl* ... da arbeiten normale Leute noch *g*


----------



## Blackcycle (12. März 2010)

Cooles Video. 
Den Nebel hab ich wiedererkannt. Und auch die Experten die meinen es wäre ne gute Idee über die Brücke mit den tausend gesperrt Schilder zu laufen.


----------



## Axalp (12. März 2010)

So, hier 'mal ein Live-Bild aus Finale:


----------



## JansonJanson (12. März 2010)

so siehts leider auf ca. 700hm aus ... 

aber ich schau mir lieber das Bild vom Markus an *g*

und was hat bitte dieses scheiss verdammte ver****te Weisse Zeug da draußen heute morgen schon wieder zu suchen ?! bähhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. März 2010)

Borgo San Dalmazzo liegt ca. 100 km nord-östlich von Finale

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...San+Dalmazzo+Cuneo,+Piemont,+Italien&t=h&z=14

Wettervorhersage für San Remo (sogar extra für Dich auf englisch):

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-ITXX0070


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2010)

welche werbung wurde da bitte verpixelt?


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> welche werbung wurde da bitte verpixelt?


Kann nicht endlich mal einer den ganzen Schnee verpixeln?


----------



## 0815p (13. März 2010)

wenn scho mal a skifohrer des sagt drecksschnee.
 wir sind gestern 2mal 601 gfohren, ging  gut, da sonnenseitig ist, dann zur bergwachthüttn rüber, ist 99 % schneefrei, die schwere felspasage geht ganz gut, und die rinne ist leicht feucht, geht aber auch zu fohren, dann sen mer noch zu den sonnenhang rauf und ham die leicht abfahrt mit end treppe gmacht, dann nochmal hoch aufm 601 und den ziegentrail runter, der war voll mit schnee, glaub da war noch schnee von 2009 drinn gelegen.
des blöde ist, man kann keine touren im wald fohren, überall noch schnee schnee schnee


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2010)

Bei uns hods übernacht a scho wieder leicht gschneid abber der bleibd ned liegen, also Rodfoan is ongsochd.


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2010)

14.00 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz Peter und Ich. Wenn einer Lust hat?


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2010)

Heut Brotzeittrail und Hangkantenweg nauftong, Hankantenweg voller Schnee des war grenzwerdich, Bortzeitdrail Nasse Stufen und Eis alles gfoan bis aufs Baumegg des woar uns zu Nass. Und an schön Drebbendrail am langen Weg. Die Rubberqueen als Reifen is echd saugud aber gegen den 42 Maxxis kein Vergleich weder Bergab noch bergauf.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2010)

so ... mal nen kleiner Vorgeschmack was so in Finale auf uns wartet .... Rock´n´Roll Baby 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/9303856"]http://www.vimeo.com/9303856[/ame]


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2010)

super trail jan, schad das ich den ned letz johr scho gsehn hab, hätt ich gern gfohren


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2010)

Heud middn Bernd auf verbotenen zum Tech. Training schö woars der Wind hod pfiffn. A richtich schöne Mountainbike Wochn woa des 5 mol gfoan und gefühlte 5000 hm des Bike naufdrong oder gschom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. März 2010)

heut wor des wetter ja wirklich zum kotzendo hab ich ka lust ghabt, hock mie jetzt lieber 2 std aufm spinnerbike und schwitz mer an ab.


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2010)

http://www.zapiks.fr/intense-vtopo-crew-chapter-t-1.html
des der film welch ich gmeint hab


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut wor des wetter ja wirklich zum kotzendo hab ich ka lust ghabt, hock mie jetzt lieber 2 std aufm spinnerbike und schwitz mer an ab.



Des Wetter war einwandfrei, nur a bissl windig.
Lieber fahr ich bei strömendem Regen als 2 Stunden aufn Ergo.


----------



## kubikjch (14. März 2010)

war heut 70 min auf der Rolle. wie ich naus gschaut hab, hab ichs net bereut. Bin halt a bloß a weichei


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> war heut 70 min auf der Rolle. wie ich naus gschaut hab, hab ichs net bereut. Bin halt a bloß a weichei



Warst ja dann wenigstens pünktlich mit den Rouladen am Tisch gehockt.


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2010)

@perter hab den Film am Samstag gesucht aber ned gfunden. Da sind a paar ganz schöne Stellen (Erwachsenen Windeln) dabei.


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @perter hab den Film am Samstag gesucht aber ned gfunden. Da sind a paar ganz schöne Stellen (Erwachsenen Windeln) dabei.



die könnt mer ja evt schieben, aber der rest wer scho intressant, aber zu weit wech


----------



## B3ppo (18. März 2010)

So der Herr Oltmanns hat heute die Bikesaison 2010 mit GA1 zur Arbeit offiziell eröffnet, ab jetzt kann auch wieder mit ihm am Hetzles, in Kalchi und in der Fränkischen gerechnet werden


----------



## Axalp (18. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So der Herr Oltmanns hat heute die Bikesaison 2010 mit GA1 zur Arbeit offiziell eröffnet, ab jetzt kann auch wieder mit ihm am Hetzles, in Kalchi und in der Fränkischen gerechnet werden



... solange bis Osternohe und Konsorten öffnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2010)

Herr Oltmanns sagte:

Hetzles,Kalchi und fränkische.

Ned euer "wer ist am schnellsten drunten"
sondern heuer " wer fährt am langsamsten ohne abzusteigen"

Downhill ist out. Es lebe vertical riding.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So der Herr Oltmanns hat heute die Bikesaison 2010 mit GA1 zur Arbeit offiziell eröffnet, ab jetzt kann auch wieder mit ihm am Hetzles, in Kalchi und in der Fränkischen gerechnet werden



wasch geht denn mit dir ?! es ist doch noch kalt draußen ... da fährst Du doch gar nicht Rad 

joah ab 1.4. werd ich auch wieder in die Nbg - Morgen - Tour einsteigen ... bzw. nach *FINALE LIGURE *


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Herr Oltmanns sagte:
> 
> Hetzles,Kalchi und fränkische.
> 
> ...



naja man sich auf das konzentrieren was man kann ... 

und 

man muss Prioritäten setzen ... 
und weiss schon ... die alten Herren haben da bischen Probleme damit ihren selbsterhaltungstrieb Auszuschalten *g*


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2010)

Witz am Morgen: 

Es ist Montag Morgen, 
ein Wohnhaus brennt.
Paterre wohnt ne Algerische Familie
im 1. Stock eine Familie aus der Türkei
im 2. Stock die 5 köpfige Familie aus Polen
im 3. Stock eine deutsche Familie ... 

die Feuerwehr kommt...

Welche Familie überlebt ?! 

Die Deutsche ... 

warum ?

die Eltern waren arbeiten und die Kinder auf Schule


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ihren selbsterhaltungstrieb Auszuschalten *g*



Ich hoffe das gelingt am Lago.


----------



## B3ppo (18. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> ... solange bis Osternohe und Konsorten öffnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. März 2010)

Wie schaut's denn am kommenden Sonntag mit einer schönen gemeinsamen Runde in der Fränkischen aus?

Ich glaub mittlerweile kennt sich der Roland dort besser aus als ich. 

Bitte frühestens ab 10 Uhr für die Normalsterblichen hier!



@Janson: Deine Witze waren auch schon besser... 

Wie wär's damit: "Kommt 'ne Frau beim Apotheker und fragt..."


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn am kommenden Sonntag mit einer schönen gemeinsamen Runde in der Fränkischen aus?
> 
> Ich glaub mittlerweile kennt sich der Roland dort besser aus als ich.
> 
> ...



Ja fränkische am Sonntag, und ein grösserer Trupp, das wäre schon wieder mal was.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2010)

wenns größer werden soll dann dann bitte im 11 / 12 ... vorher bewege ich meinen Arsch sicher nicht ausm Bett 

@Markus: Samstag ist wieder 90er im EWErk ...


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Egloffstein und Umgebung.


----------



## Axalp (18. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Markus: Samstag ist wieder 90er im EWErk ...



  



RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Egloffstein und Umgebung.



Top


----------



## Domm. (19. März 2010)

Am Sonntag wär ich gern dabei, laut DWD wirds aber wieder kälter und "leichter Regen". Wenns Wetter einigermasen passt bin ich dabei.

Gestern war ich in Streitberg. Spitzkehren 1. Versuch Rotpunkt am Stück, ist zwar nix besonderes war für mich aber das erste mal. Muschiquelle und Pavillion bin ich auch alles gfoan. 3 Stücke auf den 2. Versuch, 2 davon waren eigentlich einfachere Stellen.


----------



## Blackcycle (19. März 2010)

> ... solange bis Osternohe und Konsorten öffnen...


Dauert wohl noch etwas. 






Wünsch euch viel Spass in der Fränkischen, ich bin schon wieder nicht da.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. März 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Dauert wohl noch etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab so die Befürchtung, dass wir das öfters hören werden dieses Jahr ...


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2010)

Morgen früh um 10.30 Uhr Treffpunkt Matterhornparkplatz. Der Daniel kommt mit einem Kumpel und Ich.
Eine schöne entspannte Runde durch bekannte Trails.

heute mit dem HT Wolfi unterwegs gewesen: Schwimmbad Ebs, Wolfsgraben, Binghöhlenberg Richtung oberhalb der Muschelquelle, Wolfieck und Trail runter, Trail an der Matterhornwand rauf, Jägersteig runter, Muschelquelle wieder rauf und runter, Pavillion und zurück zum Schwimmbad. War die erste längere Tour heuer dem entsprechend   anstrengend. Wetter Sonne pur und warm. Was will man mehr vor 14 tagen hatten wir noch 15 cm Schnee.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2010)

Also grod middn Herrn Breyer gesprochn. Morgen ab Leutenbach 10.00 Uhr wenn des Wetter scheizze ist dann Richtung verotenen und Kanzel.
Ihr dürft alle kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (20. März 2010)

Alles klar. Und wenn das Wetter gut ist Egloffstein?


----------



## B3ppo (20. März 2010)

Morgen ist Sonntag!!! Bei 10 Uhr bin ich raus... wird doch mit dem Dicken geschoben, mal schaun


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Morgen ist Sonntag!!! Bei 10 Uhr bin ich raus... wird doch mit dem Dicken geschoben, mal schaun



Genau Sonntag um 8.00 Uhr in die Kirche, und um 10.00 Uhr auf den Trail.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Alles klar. Und wenn das Wetter gut ist Egloffstein?


Wenn es nicht mehr regnet, ist Egl. O.K.
Nimm doch mal die Prot. mit.


----------



## Axalp (20. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Morgen ist Sonntag!!! Bei 10 Uhr bin ich raus... wird doch mit dem Dicken geschoben, mal schaun



Wie jetzt? 9.15 Uhr bei Dir! Basta!


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Genau Sonntag um 8.00 Uhr in die Kirche, und um 10.00 Uhr auf den Trail.


+


Axalp schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? 9.15 Uhr bei Dir! Basta!



ihr habt doch alle einen schlag!  es ist sonntag, da kann man länger schlafen.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> +
> 
> 
> ihr habt doch alle einen schlag!  es ist sonntag, da kann man länger schlafen.



Einer arbeitet bei Siemens, der andere ist selbstständig, da hat man unter der Woche genug Zeit zum schlafen.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht mehr regnet, ist Egl. O.K.
> Nimm doch mal die Prot. mit.



Es regnet


----------



## Saddamchen (20. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es regnet


10 Uhr Inzuchtcity!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Inzuchtcity!!


Ich dachte wir treffen uns in Leutenbach und nicht in hausen.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> +
> 
> 
> ihr habt doch alle einen schlag!  es ist sonntag, da kann man länger schlafen.


Ich habe einen 6-jährigen Sohn! Was bitte ist "länger schlafen"??
Wann kummsdn amol widder? Odder hosd Angsd das dei Maderiol in der Frängischn widder schwächeld?


----------



## speedy_j (21. März 2010)

bei vernüftigen abfahrtszeiten kann man über alles reden. ich bin offizieller materialtester, da muss immer was kaputt gehen. irgendjemand muss das zeug doch mal auf herz und nieren prüfen.


----------



## bRaTi (21. März 2010)

so wirds gemacht 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/ame]


----------



## Saddamchen (21. März 2010)

bRaTi schrieb:


> so wirds gemacht
> 
> YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps


Hahaha!!!!  Ist ja zu geil!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2010)

Heute eine Tour mit guten Freunden Markus, Bernd unternommen. Das Wetter war genau richtig um den Schlüsselstellen etwas mehr Pepp zu geben.
Ausgschaut ham wir wie Sau, und einer von uns wird zukünftig wohl doch eine Regenjacke mitnehmen.
Genug HM und KM waren es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. März 2010)

Wer ist dick,häslich,doof und hat heute Geburtstag???????

Richtig!!!!!!!! Der Roland

ALLES GUTE!!!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. März 2010)

woahhhhhhh alles GUTE ROLAND ... und wieder ein Jahr älter ... aber merkst ja schon gar nimmer bei so vielen Jahren aufm Buckel 

lass Dich feiern !


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2010)

ja Danke für euere "lieben Grüsse und Glückwünsche". Ja 42 Jahre der Ruhestand rückt näher. ich werde heute abend einige Rotweine trinken und an euch denken.
An den Breyer werde ich denken wenn ich am Dienstag früh über der Kloschüssel hänge, dann geht das kotzen leichter.


----------



## macmount (22. März 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer ist dick,häslich,doof und hat heute Geburtstag???????
> 
> Richtig!!!!!!!! Der Roland
> 
> ALLES GUTE!!!!!!



woos issn häslich  hod des wos mid hoosn zä do?

Alles Alles Gute, dem Häuptling des Forums - so old wärd doch koa sa...


----------



## OldSchool (22. März 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute.


----------



## Schoschi (22. März 2010)

Hey Roland,

Glückwunsch du alter Sack. Ich hab ein Geschenk für dich. Einen Syntace Rohrschneider, kaum gebraucht, ich verpacke ihn dir auch hübsch....


----------



## Saddamchen (22. März 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> so old wärd doch koa sa...



Johannes Heesters


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> woos issn häslich  hod des wos mid hoosn zä do?
> 
> Alles Alles Gute, dem Häuptling des Forums - so old wärd doch koa sa...



deswegn sochd der a immer mein Hase zu mir. Mol aufbassn wenn i mi des nächsde mol bügg.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2010)

Schön woas gesdern mol widda. Da Wein is nu drin.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. März 2010)

Hey Roland!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch nachträglich!! Grüße aus ER!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (23. März 2010)

Heute abend Nightride oder morgen GA zur Arbeit??


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hey Roland!!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch nachträglich!! Grüße aus ER!!



Thanks


----------



## Axalp (23. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Heute abend Nightride oder morgen GA zur Arbeit??



Morgen GA *nach* der Arbeit.


----------



## B3ppo (26. März 2010)

Wochenendpläne?


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2010)

Die kennst' doch schon:

Samstag so gegen 14...15 Uhr am Obi-Kreisel
Sonntag ab 10 Uhr aufwärts irgendwo Fränkische

Hab den Schorsch in der Kantine getroffen: Der ist motiviert!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab den Schorsch in der Kantine getroffen: Der ist motiviert!



 Du lügst doch oder?


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wochenendpläne?



Freitag: 

Samstag: 

Sonntag: :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## B3ppo (26. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die kennst' doch schon:
> 
> Samstag so gegen 14...15 Uhr am Obi-Kreisel
> Sonntag ab 10 Uhr aufwärts irgendwo Fränkische
> ...



Samstag Ratsberg "Erste Versuche Downhill"
Sonntag 15 Uhr Katerrunde


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Samstag Ratsberg "Erste Versuche Downhill"
> Sonntag 15 Uhr Katerrunde



Warum drehst Du das ganze nicht? Bis wann musst Du morgen arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2010)

meine Pläne ... 

Samstag heim ... Heimattrack mit Schauffeln 
Sonntag ... Heimattrack rocken ... 

alles natürlich DH


----------



## B3ppo (26. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Warum drehst Du das ganze nicht? Bis wann musst Du morgen arbeiten?



Weil ich am Samstag abend 


Drecks Wetter


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Weil ich am Samstag abend
> 
> 
> Drecks Wetter



Mann, mann, mann, mann.... alles muss man zweimal erklären:

*BIST DU AM SAMSTAGNACHMITTAG BEI EINER KALCHREUTH- ODER HETZLES-RUNDE DABEI?*

Dass Du Sonntagfrüh nicht dabei bist ist mir schon klar...  ->  -> :kotz:  

Wetter: Regenklamotten an und ab geht's!


----------



## B3ppo (26. März 2010)

> BIST DU AM SAMSTAGNACHMITTAG BEI EINER KALCHREUTH- ODER HETZLES-RUNDE DABEI?


Kommt drauf an wann am Samstag mein Besuch kommt


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Regenklamotten an


Wos issn des??
Machmer am Sonndoch wos in der Frängischn??


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> meine Pläne ...
> 
> Samstag heim ... Heimattrack mit Schauffeln
> Sonntag ... Heimattrack rocken ...
> ...


Gib amol laud wenn dei Spielbloz ferdich is odder wennsd amol Hilfe brauchsd. Mein Hüpfbloz kömmer mani a bald widder herrichdn. Die holn blus nu ihr Holzresde ab und solong willi nu wardn. Do sän etz a haufn BAumstpümpf überoll. Do kommer anu schö wos basdln und des häld dan a!:daumem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wann am Samstag mein Besuch kommt


Hosd a boor Bunnies bestelld??


----------



## Schoschi (28. März 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du lügst doch oder?



Hey, bin sogar so motiviert dass ich heut bei Wind und Regen gefahren bin.
Wart ihr heut bei der Muschelquelle, da waren frische Spuren im Matsch....


----------



## Saddamchen (28. März 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, bin sogar so motiviert dass ich heut bei Wind und Regen gefahren bin.


Mit dem Auto????


----------



## Axalp (29. März 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, bin sogar so motiviert dass ich heut bei Wind und Regen gefahren bin.
> Wart ihr heut bei der Muschelquelle, da waren frische Spuren im Matsch....



Nö. Wir waren mit unseren Französinnen auf dem Hetzles und haben uns dort ganz wüst besudelt.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. März 2010)

i woar am We erst mal 3h schaufeln ... und dann am Sonntag 6h moschen inkl. hochschieben ... geil wars 





mit neuen "porno" Outfit 




â¬: nur das alle bescheid wissen, in 72h bin ich mit dem Markus schon am Meer in Richtung SanRemo ....


----------



## mistertom52070 (29. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> i woar am We erst mal 3h schaufeln ... und dann am Sonntag 6h moschen inkl. hochschieben ... geil wars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shift (29. März 2010)

hey dudes,

dann erzähl ich ma lieber nicht, dass wir gestern bei sonnigen, wolkenlosem himmel und angenehmen 20° am monte tamaro/tessin die dh saison eröffnet haben.....


----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> â¬: nur das alle bescheid wissen, in 72h bin ich mit dem Markus schon am Meer in Richtung SanRemo ....





shift schrieb:


> hey dudes,
> 
> dann erzÃ¤hl ich ma lieber nicht, dass wir gestern bei sonnigen, wolkenlosem himmel und angenehmen 20Â° am monte tamaro/tessin die dh saison erÃ¶ffnet haben.....


Ach rutscht mir doch alle den Buckel runter!!!


----------



## Axalp (29. März 2010)

shift schrieb:


> hey dudes,
> 
> dann erzähl ich ma lieber nicht, dass wir gestern bei sonnigen, wolkenlosem himmel und angenehmen 20° am monte tamaro/tessin die dh saison eröffnet haben.....



Wie war es denn? Kannst es weiterempfehlen?

Wir suchen noch Alternativen zum Gardasee, und da wäre Tessin natürlich erste Wahl. Wir wollen nicht jeden Tag vertriden, sondern auch 'mal den Lift in Rivera benutzen. Sozusagen das Gegenprogramm zu PDS.


----------



## Blackcycle (29. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mit neuen "porno" Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Bilder. 

Und was SanRemo angeht...   
Ich werd daran denken während ich hier im Labor rumhäng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Coole Bilder.
> 
> Und was SanRemo angeht...
> Ich werd daran denken während ich hier im Labor rumhäng.


@Bernd
Blos nicht auch noch daran denken!!
Das beste wäre für uns, wenn wir die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht ins Forum schauen.
*Denn:*
Heute oder morgen kommen die Gardaseeaffen heim und schreiben wie toll es war und was wir verpasst haben. Dazu gibt es dann bestimmt "nette" Bilder. Wenn wir dann das halbwegs verdaut haben und der Neid abklingt kommen die Finaleaffen heim und schreiben selbstverständlich auch wieder wie toll es war. Dazu gibt es dann natürlich auch wieder "nette" Bilder oder noch besser "nette" Videos!:kotz:
In diesem Sinne: Bin dann mal für zwei Wochen offline!!


----------



## shift (29. März 2010)

Axalp

für den Anfang der Saison ist es echt ok. Es gibt eine DH Strecke vom Gipfel zur Mittelstation (war noch geschlossen) und die neue Strecke von Mitte bis unten. Der Berg ist recht Steil, daher viel Serpentinen und Kehren. Nicht so schnell, aber flow hat sie.
Denke wenn nächste oder übernächste Woche komplett offen ist schon geil. Hat einfach ne gute Höhendifferenz

hier noch ein[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObaNN3pjks0"]YouTube- Mike SchÃ¤r: Monte Tamaro Downhill[/ame]vom oberen Teil

gruss
Stefan


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2010)

die Idioten vom lago sind wieder zurück, und ham a paar bilder mitgebracht.
dabei waren friedl,michi,daniel,julian,wolfi,red,martina u ich.

fotos gibs ned viele, hab ka lust ghabt bei soviel leut anu zu fotografieren, drumm sind einige der genannten personen ned auf fotos zu sehen(mich wie immer eingeschlossen)und der roland, der hirsch ist immer voraus rumgetollt, den hab ich fast nie gsehen







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (30. März 2010)

Na wenigstens sind die Gardaseeaffn alle wieder gsund ham kumma. Schöne Bilder. wie immer. Bis demnächst mal wieder in der Fränkischen
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (30. März 2010)

So ich bin nun auch daheim, nachdem der Wolfi und ich heut noch den 601`er bei Nässe gfoan ham.
Des woa a richdiches Erlebniss. ich freu mi scho aufs nächsde mol.
Der Gardasee is scho a heißes Pflasder.


----------



## Axalp (31. März 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> die Idioten vom lago sind wieder zurück, und ham a paar bilder mitgebracht.
> dabei waren friedl,michi,daniel,julian,wolfi,red,martina u ich.
> 
> fotos gibs ned viele, hab ka lust ghabt bei soviel leut anu zu fotografieren, drumm sind einige der genannten personen ned auf fotos zu sehen(mich wie immer eingeschlossen)und der roland, der hirsch ist immer voraus rumgetollt, den hab ich fast nie gsehen



Schaut' nach mächtig viel Spass und gutem Wetter aus. 

Gott sei Dank fahren wir morgen nach San Remo - sonst würd' ich jetzt glatt neidisch werden.


----------



## mistertom52070 (31. März 2010)

sieht toll aus da am Gardasee und ziemlich anspruchsvoll!!


----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> sieht toll aus da am Gardasee und ziemlich anspruchsvoll!!



Wird Zeit Dasd a amol nunder kummsd mid dein neua Rod.


----------



## mistertom52070 (31. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wird Zeit Dasd a amol nunder kummsd mid dein neua Rod.



nichts lieber als das, aber mein Knie hat da andere Pläne! Ich geb langsam den Plan auf, dass das heuer noch was mit dem biken wird....vielleicht steht das Spicy ja bald im Bike Markt als super schnäppchen, ungefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> nichts lieber als das, aber mein Knie hat da andere Pläne! Ich geb langsam den Plan auf, dass das heuer noch was mit dem biken wird....vielleicht steht das Spicy ja bald im Bike Markt als super schnäppchen, ungefahren.



Ist doch erst operiert worden ich hab gedacht es ist alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## mistertom52070 (31. März 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist doch erst operiert worden ich hab gedacht es ist alles wieder in Ordnung.



wenn alles wieder i.O. wäre dann hätte ich Euch in der Fränkischen schon längst 1000x belästigt um meine Französin einzureiten. Leider hat die OP nochnicht die gewünschten Erfolge gebracht, statt dessen sind die Probleme größer als vorher und zur Zeit geht gar nichts! Pysio und Arztbesuche laufen......


----------



## macmount (31. März 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wenn alles wieder i.O. wäre dann hätte ich Euch in der Fränkischen schon längst 1000x belästigt um meine Französin einzureiten. Leider hat die OP nochnicht die gewünschten Erfolge gebracht, statt dessen sind die Probleme größer als vorher und zur Zeit geht gar nichts! Pysio und Arztbesuche laufen......



wos issn mid daim olln gnie


----------



## mistertom52070 (1. April 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> wos issn mid daim olln gnie



Das ist eine lange Geschichte 
Mit 15 Sportunfall, Kapselriss und Knorpelquetschung, OP mit Komplikationen, danach dann eine Sepsis und eine weitere OP. Das Knie ist seit dem nicht mehr voll beweglich und Arthrose sowie Verknöcherungen haben sich breitgemacht. Aber eigentlich hat alles ganz gut funktioniert. Bis ich im Herbst 2008 mit dem Rad gestürzt bin und eine dicken Bluterguss hatte, das wurde punktiert und ein MRT gemacht, aber es war nichts kaputt. Seit dem aber nur noch Beschwerden. Dann Hyaluronsäure und Cortison Kur spritzen lassen, ohne Erfolg, daher jetzt im Januar Arthroskopie. Knorpelglättung, Ausfransungen an Kniescheibe und Knochen entfernt und Teile der Kniescheibe abgefräst. Erst sah alles gut aus aber inzwischen hab ich mehr Schmerzen als vorher. Physio läuft und Arzt sagt ich soll Geduld haben.......hab ich aber nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Und das hier ist mit ein Grund:
Kilometerstand 0,0!!!!
Und alle sind irgendwo mit ihren Bikes unterwegs und genießen den Frühling.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2010)

na dann, gute besserung


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2010)

wie schauts morgen fahrtechnisch aus ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. April 2010)

denk so um 10.30 uhr in rotenbühl, weil pottensta ist ostern immer viel los (osterbrunna usw.).

wer fährt denn eigendlich alles mit, oder wer ist da


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> denk so um 10.30 uhr in rotenbühl, weil pottensta ist ostern immer viel los (osterbrunna usw.).
> 
> wer fährt denn eigendlich alles mit, oder wer ist da



Der markus ist ja in Finale. Hausen werd wie immer aufn Klann aufbassn müssn. Der Jochen werd a widda ka Zeid hamm.
Do bin i scho gspannt wer kummd.


----------



## OldSchool (1. April 2010)

Viel Spaß und Frohe Ostern.

Bin nächste Woche weg.

Ich hoffe dass ich dann mal wieder mit euch mitfahren kann.


----------



## pfaff (1. April 2010)

wäre morgen gern dabei muss endlich mal wieder fahren, aber kann mir mal einer sagen wo rotenbühl überhaupt ist???


----------



## pfaff (1. April 2010)

wäre morgen gern dabei aber kannst du mir mal sagen wo rotenbühl eigentlich genau ist???


----------



## otti44 (2. April 2010)

rothenbühl ist das ebser freibad. ebs ist ebermannstadt.
ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß. werd selber heut mittag, wenns hoffentlich a weng wärmer wird, auch a lockere runde fahren...

frohe ostern, otti


----------



## macmount (2. April 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Das ist eine lange Geschichte
> Mit 15 Sportunfall, Kapselriss und Knorpelquetschung, OP mit Komplikationen, danach dann eine Sepsis und eine weitere OP. Das Knie ist seit dem nicht mehr voll beweglich und Arthrose sowie Verknöcherungen haben sich breitgemacht. Aber eigentlich hat alles ganz gut funktioniert. Bis ich im Herbst 2008 mit dem Rad gestürzt bin und eine dicken Bluterguss hatte, das wurde punktiert und ein MRT gemacht, aber es war nichts kaputt. Seit dem aber nur noch Beschwerden. Dann Hyaluronsäure und Cortison Kur spritzen lassen, ohne Erfolg, daher jetzt im Januar Arthroskopie. Knorpelglättung, Ausfransungen an Kniescheibe und Knochen entfernt und Teile der Kniescheibe abgefräst. Erst sah alles gut aus aber inzwischen hab ich mehr Schmerzen als vorher. Physio läuft und Arzt sagt ich soll Geduld haben.......hab ich aber nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und das hier ist mit ein Grund:
> ...



hört sich nicht so gut an - wieviel Beweglichkeit ist da? Flexion Grad, Extension Grad? - wie lange schon Physiotherapie?


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2010)

pfaff schrieb:


> wäre morgen gern dabei aber kannst du mir mal sagen wo rotenbühl eigentlich genau ist???



na am freibad parke, wo du scho paar mal warst


----------



## pfaff (2. April 2010)

is mir gestern abend dan noch eingefahlen


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2010)

kein jochen und kein bernd heut dabei????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2010)

otti44 schrieb:


> rothenbühl ist das ebser freibad. ebs ist ebermannstadt.
> ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß. werd selber heut mittag, wenns hoffentlich a weng wärmer wird, auch a lockere runde fahren...
> 
> frohe ostern, otti



Hey Otti,

wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer Runde fränkische.


----------



## otti44 (2. April 2010)

hi roland,

ne runde fränkische...immer gerne. allerdings fahrt ihr mir viel zu heftig eduromäßig. wenn ich die letzten bilder vom gardasee in diesem thread angucke,wird mir ganz anders...allein vom anschaun. du weißt, ich bin eher der gemäßigte cc-typ.
ich war in letzter zeit öfter mal mit den eckentalern/forthern unterwegs, das sind auch ganz nette leute und fahrtechnisch liegen die eher auf meinem niveau.
falls ihr mal eine ausgesprochene cc-tour fahrt ohne glitschige treppen etc, fahr ich gerne wieder mal mit. 

bis dahin


----------



## kubikjch (2. April 2010)

Der Roland hatte recht, ich war mit der Familie unterwegs. Bin aber trotzdem etwas gefahren, mit dem R...(halt, falsches Forum)


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Der Roland hatte recht, ich war mit der Familie unterwegs. Bin aber trotzdem etwas gefahren, mit dem R...(halt, falsches Forum)



vielleicht klapps ja montag, falls des wetter mitmacht


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. April 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> hört sich nicht so gut an - wieviel Beweglichkeit ist da? Flexion Grad, Extension Grad? - wie lange schon Physiotherapie?



Die Beweglichkeit ist inzwischen so wie vor er Arthroskopie, bei Beugung und Streckung fehlt ein Stück, aber das ist ok, das Problem sind einfach die ständigen Schmerzen bei jeglicher Belastung die über Spazieren gehen hinaus geht. Und Druck aufs Pedal zu bringen ist zur Zeit unmöglich...
Physio seit Ende Januar.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2010)

Schön wars heute wieder mal 32 KM und so 900 Hm. Die erste längere Tour in der fränkischen heuer (Mit 17,5 KG und den Roll Wundern Maxxis Minion). Zwecklesgraben hat auch wunderbar geklappt. Mal sehen was dieses Wochenende noch geht.
Hat Samstag viell einer Zeit für Pott. ?


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> kein jochen und kein bernd heut dabei????



Jochen, Bernd wer issn des.
Früher, kannte ich mal zwei mit dem gleichen Namen, aber das ist schon lange her.


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2010)

werde morgen mitn roland in behringersdorf a runden dreha um 13.30, markustrail, peterabwurftrail,altersheimtrail.
also , alle osterhosen die noch ned gfohren sen am langen wochend, bringt euern orsch aufm sattel


----------



## kubikjch (3. April 2010)

Ka Dsaid morgen, werd übern Hetzleser Berg zur Verwandschaft radeln
War heute zum Wandern in Muggendorf. Auf dem Rückweg wollten wir den Brotzeitrail runter, als ich dann im Wald eine Alternative gefunden hab, die wohl ein paar heimische Freerider reingezimmert haben. Ist direkt vorm Einstieg zum Brottrail rechts runter. Hab a paar Bilder gmacht, aber da kommt net raus wie steil des ist und vor allem da noch einen Sprung machen. Mal schauen wer von euch das Ding als erstes knackt. Ich sicherlich net






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (3. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jochen, Bernd wer issn des.
> Früher, kannte ich mal zwei mit dem gleichen Namen, aber das ist schon lange her.



Das du mich so schnell vergessen konntest. Weißt du noch wies damals war??





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Das du mich so schnell vergessen konntest. Weißt du noch wies damals war??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie bereits gesagt das war vor langer Zeit!


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde morgen mitn roland in behringersdorf a runden dreha um 13.30, markustrail, peterabwurftrail,altersheimtrail.
> also , alle osterhosen die noch ned gfohren sen am langen wochend, bringt euern orsch aufm sattel



Peterabwurftrail. Ich musste erst etwas überlegen.
da Breyer hat für morgn schon wieder eine Ausrede.
Sei klaner hod Geburdsdoch. Der bleibd doch wegen dem klansdn Grund daham ! Haubtsach ned foan.
Sogsd nan an schön Gruß! Und hoffendlich werd er ned so faul wie du.


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2010)

Servus Beinand´

Na der Drop schaut so aus wie der auf der Häusner Deadline. War mal zu Fuß dort vorhin. Der von der Deadline ist größer. Man muss sich oben entscheiden, Brotzeittrail oder den Drop, weil da gehts sacksteil runter und man kommt erst unten, fast beim Parkplatz wieder raus. Für das Ding würd ich aber nicht aufm Brotzeittrail verzichten.........

Hey Roland, hast nächste Woche mal Bock auf Geheimtraining? Hab weng trainiert und jetzt muss ich wissen ob ich dich schon schnupfen kann.....

Mein Nicolaus wird auch weng getuned. Hab hier so ein Teil rumliegen mit nen total kranken Sound, muss ich nur noch einspeichen....


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus Beinand´
> 
> Na der Drop schaut so aus wie der auf der Häusner Deadline. War mal zu Fuß dort vorhin. Der von der Deadline ist größer. Man muss sich oben entscheiden, Brotzeittrail oder den Drop, weil da gehts sacksteil runter und man kommt erst unten, fast beim Parkplatz wieder raus. Für das Ding würd ich aber nicht aufm Brotzeittrail verzichten.........
> 
> ...



Geheimtraining können wir mal wieder machen, aber gib dir keine Mühe, bei mir sind im Moment Ying und Yang im Einklang. Sowohl Bergauf wie Bergab.
Heute Markustrail, Peterabwurftrail, Altersheimtrail und als Abschluß Brotzeittrail.
Wer von euch Nasen hat denn morgen endlich mal Zeit zum fahren, der Peter und ich wissen schon gar nicht mehr, wie wir noch über euch herziehen können (nur bestimmte Personen B aus H, J aus L, S aus H.).


----------



## kubikjch (4. April 2010)

hey du nase, habt ihr euch den Drop angesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> hey du nase, habt ihr euch den Drop angesehen?



den hab ich schon länger gsehen, den hat der hirsch gebaut, der damals bei der binghölenstrass rumgebaut hat, ich begreifs ned, das die hirschen immer dort bauen , wo viele leut unterwegs sind


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> hey du nase, habt ihr euch den Drop angesehen?



Hi
J aus L, nur von weiten, Drops oder Sprünge interessieren mich nicht so sehr. Dafür gibt es doch unsere andere Fraktion. Mir war wichtiger den Brotzeittrail sauber zu durchfahren.

Morgen um wieviel Uhr und vor allem wo


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2010)

Vielleicht ab Leutenbach Richtung Egloff. oder direkt ab Egloff.?
 So viell ab 10.00 Uhr?


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht ab Leutenbach Richtung Egloff. oder direkt ab Egloff.?
> So viell ab 10.00 Uhr?


Alsooo der Oland und ich hom beschlossn dasmer uns uma 10na in Egloffstah am Bargblatz dreffn!!!


----------



## kubikjch (4. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Alsooo der Oland und ich hom beschlossn dasmer uns uma 10na in Egloffstah am Bargblatz dreffn!!!



Faule Sau


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2010)

und was wollt ihr fohren, ned das wieder bloss 10km und 500hm zamkomma oder a rohrbruch im bernd sein keller ( er weiss bescheid)


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Faule Sau


Blöde Sau!


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> und was wollt ihr fohren, ned das wieder bloss 10km und 500hm zamkomma oder a rohrbruch im bernd sein keller ( er weiss bescheid)




10KM sollten es eigentlich nicht werden. Und 500 Hm is eh zuviel.


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2010)

fauler sack, also bis gleich, in a 1std


----------



## Schoschi (5. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10KM sollten es eigentlich nicht werden. Und 500 Hm is eh zuviel.



Ein Seelenverwadter.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (5. April 2010)

Ich mache jetzt Sologeheimtraining, mit Zwischenstop bei meiner Mami, da gibts bestimmt was leckeres zum Essen.........


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> und was wollt ihr fohren, ned das wieder bloss 10km und 500hm zamkomma oder a rohrbruch im bernd sein keller ( er weiss bescheid)



ich denk ehr er hod an Becher Wasser ausgschütt um a Ausred zu hom.
In Hausn hams doch eh ka fliesend Wasser, do wirsd ja scho zum Bürgermeisder gwähld wennsd an Schöbffbrunna im Gardn hosd.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt Sologeheimtraining, mit Zwischenstop bei meiner Mami, da gibts bestimmt was leckeres zum Essen.........


Aber viel Gemüse und Salat essen, des isd gsund und du wirsd schneller.

p.s. vergiss dei Gel ned zur Vorspreis und den Riegel hinterher.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2010)

*Augustusfelsentreppe abgehakt*
Roland, Bernd.
Der Peter is sie scho zum dritten mal gefahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Augustusfelsentreppe abgehakt*
> Roland, Bernd.
> Der Peter is sie scho zum dritten mal gefahren.


Wir waren aber auch Top vorbereitet! Der Peter hatte überhaupt keine Protektoren dabei, dem Roland seine waren im Auto und meine auf dem Rücken!!!
Ach ja und an der Höllentrail Rampe haben sich gar lustige Szenen ereignet.
Hörte sie ungefähr so an:
Uh Uh Uhhhh Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ :


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wir waren aber auch Top vorbereitet! Der Peter hatte überhaupt keine Protektoren dabei, dem Roland seine waren im Auto und meine auf dem Rücken!!!
> Ach ja und an der Höllentrail Rampe haben sich gar lustige Szenen ereignet.
> Hörte sie ungefähr so an:
> Uh Uh Uhhhh Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ :



stimmt, ab jetzt werden die dinger wieder angelegt, zeit hab ich ja immer genug und mei  minirock kniee will ich mir ned veschandel


----------



## Domm. (6. April 2010)

Ich war zwar noch nicht am Lago zum Radeln. Kann euch aber trotzdem Bilder von einem "Trail" dort zeigen.
Neue Sicherungmethode für sehr technisches
Da braucht man schon wieder keine Knieschoner.


Ich hab sowas bissher nur ohne Rad gemacht


----------



## Axalp (6. April 2010)

Tach ihr Osterhasen!

Sind wohlbehalten sturz- und defektfrei aus Bella Italia zurück.

Waren 4 super-geniale Tage mit allem was dazugehört:
- 15000...20000 Hm abwärts, 0...100 Hm aufwärts
- flowige Trails ohne Ende
- Spitzkehren bis zum abwinken
- kleine aber feine technische Spielereien
- Von Schnee über Regen bis Sonnenschein alles dabei
- super-sympathisches Guide-Pärchen aus UK
- urige Unterkunft mit lecker Essen
- jede Menge Hexen
- die Bar für's Ankommer-Bier und die nächtlichen Eskapaden auf S5-Niveau direkt gegenüber  

Ein paar Impressionen:

Tag 1: 

Bilder sind Mangelware, da alle total stunned von den geilen Trails gewesen sind. GoPro-Video folgt jedoch noch....

Tag 2: 

Schlechtes Wetter? Gibt's bei uns nicht - höchstens schlechte Klamotten und schlechte Regen/Schlamm-Reifen...
Mangels Hygiene gibt's leider auch kaum Bilder, außer:









Wer findet den Unterschied? 

Tag 3:

Ohne Worte:





































Tag 4:

Endless Riding von 9:30 uhr morgens bis 19:30 Uhr abends

































Wer mehr wissen will, der wende sich vertrauensvoll an mich oder an einen der Teilnehmer:

Sven + (fast)Ehefrau Petra + Labrador Stanley, Philipp + Ehefrau Nicci, Junggesellen Markus + Jan, Guides Ady + Jo, Guestriders Jürgen + Esro

Zu guter Letzt einen freundlichen Gruß an die Hexe: Bitte den Jan nicht in einen Schnecke, Kanninchen, Ziege o.ä. verwandeln. Er ist halt so... 

Ride on,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2010)

Bilder sind wie immer geil. Schaut schon nach Spass aus. Vor allem die vielen Höhenmeter waren ja kaum zu bewältigen.

Der Breyer hat gar nicht gesagt das er dbei war ! Und wie viele Sterne hatte das Hotelzimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (7. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder, das nächste Mal bin ich dabei!
Wo ist dein neuer Helm?


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2010)

Bis zum nächsten Mal wird's wohl nicht so lange dauern 

War zum lackieren des alten Helmes zu beschäftigt - und der neue ist doch weiss-rot (und außerdem noch nicht da). Was meinst, was da die Style-Polizei gesagt hätte?


----------



## B3ppo (7. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bis zum nächsten Mal wird's wohl nicht so lange dauern
> 
> War zum lackieren des alten Helmes zu beschäftigt - und der neue ist doch weiss-rot (und außerdem noch nicht da). Was meinst, was da die Style-Polizei gesagt hätte?



Das ist aber taktisch ungünstig, brauchst also noch einen neuen Helm 

Gibts schon Pläne? Himmelfahrt?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2010)

so auch wieder da 
bzw. mal wieder mit Netz in der Heimat fürs INet *g*

Urlaub war PORNO .... *g*

so ... wann wo wie Samstag Osternohe ? Macht zwar schon Freitag um 10.00 auf - hab aber keinen Bock nur mit Schüler zu moschen ... 

Samstag 10.00Uhr Osternohe ? 

yeah ... es geht wieder los ... MOSCHEN


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gHmeipeHrA&feature=related"]YouTube- Cheating death[/nomedia]

Glück neu definiert ...


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2010)

Bei mir wird's wohl nichts mit Heimat am Wochenende  
Bin am Sonntag zu 90% für Siemens Volk und Vaterland unterwegs.... 

Freitagabend große Hetzlesrunde ab Erlangen? 

Samstag wird das Demo eingefahren.

Zum Thema Himmelfahrt: Bin eher für Schwarzwald sofern ich da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. April 2010)

@markus
top bilder, weiss zwar ned wer da wer ist mit den schitt fullfacehelme, aber höhenmeter habt ihr ja oedenlich g,acht, bloss in die falsche richtung


----------



## 0815p (7. April 2010)

@roland
morgen um 16.00uhr pottensta


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2010)

Markus war immer der mit weissen - hellen Sachen und weissem Froggy 
ich immer mit schwarzem Helm und bunten Sachen - und schwarzen Rad 

hoffe ich habe geholfen


----------



## Blackcycle (8. April 2010)

Oh man, super Bilder! 
Hätte auf den Breyer hören sollen und hier nicht reinschauen. 

Samstag geht bei mir. Wehe es regnet.


----------



## B3ppo (8. April 2010)

Samstag Osternohe bin ich dabei, Sonntag evtl Fränkische?


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. April 2010)

Freitag Rolle, Samstag Rolle, Sonntag Spaziergang....usw.....mein Gewicht steigt proportional zur Abnahme meiner Kondi.....an eine richtige Ausfahrt ist nicht zu denken....


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Freitag Rolle, Samstag Rolle, Sonntag Spaziergang....usw.....mein Gewicht steigt proportional zur Abnahme meiner Kondi.....an eine richtige Ausfahrt ist nicht zu denken....



Wenigstens etwas wird mehr.
Mir geht es bei Verletzungen genauso.


----------



## Axalp (9. April 2010)




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2010)

Heute waren der Schorsch, Bernd und ich in Eg. und Umgebung unterwegs, Wetter war einfach genial und die Trails (Schaschlik, Roland Treppentrail, Balkenstein, Pfarrfelsen) Knochen trocken.
Wir haben fleissig gefilmt mal sehen ob der Schorsch oder Bernd was reinstellt.
Dem Schorsch waren die Trails natürlich wieder viel zu leicht, und es kam bei Ihm kein richtiger Flow (vor allem in Treppenkurfen) auf. Ansonsten bezwang er die Schlüsselstellen mit seinem nicht zu verwechselndem Style.


----------



## Schoschi (9. April 2010)

Jaja, läster du nur.................wenn ich meine neuen Räder und den Lightwheightrockring habe wird sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen..........
Ende des Sommers wirst greinend hinter mir herhecheln.....alter Mann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jaja, läster du nur.................wenn ich meine neuen Räder und den Lightwheightrockring habe wird sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen..........
> Ende des Sommers wirst greinend hinter mir herhecheln.....alter Mann.....



da lobt man einmal, und man wird gleich niedergemacht.


----------



## Schoschi (10. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da lobt man einmal, und man wird gleich niedergemacht.



Jaja, unter Freunden würd ich sowas je net machen, aber wir sind ja nur Bekannte, das haben wir ja gestern geklärt................


----------



## OldSchool (10. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
geht morgen was in der Fränkischen?

Wenn ja, nicht zu früh bin eben erst vom Urlaub zurück und noch leicht erschöpft.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. April 2010)

so ... heute Osternohe unsicher gemacht 

für alle die nicht da waren ... Bedingungen waren super 1a ... bischen wärmer hätte es sein können aber was solls. 
Best Moments - nach dem Start noch keine Abfahrt gemacht, wollen oben los fahren und wer macht sich lang ... der Mr. Oltmanns, hat es irgendwie geschafft an nem Baumstumpf eingefädelt 
Dann - meine Wenigkeit - beim Liftaussteigen im Bügel verwurschtelt und bäm di bäm aufl Maul ... aber beide sind noch wohl auf ! 

greets


----------



## OldSchool (10. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... heute Osternohe unsicher gemacht
> 
> für alle die nicht da waren ... Bedingungen waren super 1a ... bischen wärmer hätte es sein können aber was solls.
> Best Moments - nach dem Start noch keine Abfahrt gemacht, wollen oben los fahren und wer macht sich lang ... der Mr. Oltmanns, hat es irgendwie geschafft an nem Baumstumpf eingefädelt
> ...



Wahrscheinlich wart ihr eingefroren und noch nicht so flink.


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> geht morgen was in der Fränkischen?
> 
> Wenn ja, nicht zu früh bin eben erst vom Urlaub zurück und noch leicht erschöpft.



Ich denke nicht das in der fränkischen heute was läuft. Viell. die Nasen es ist regnerisch und kalt.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wer macht sich lang ... der Mr. Oltmanns, hat es irgendwie geschafft an nem Baumstumpf eingefädelt
> 
> greets



Na wenigstens einer der die Form über den Winter halten konnte.


----------



## OldSchool (11. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das in der fränkischen heute was läuft. Viell. die Nasen es ist regnerisch und kalt.



Schei Wetter, nur 4 Grad.
Am Freitag hab ich mir noch nen fetten Sonnenbrand am Strand zu gezogen.


----------



## Schoschi (11. April 2010)

Also, paar Eindrücke vom Freitag.........mehr aber die Patzer, das Andere ist zu langweilig............
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZOdo3BpyE8"]YouTube- Clip 1  2010.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. April 2010)

... so ... riesen **** - meine Talas Gabel hat anscheinend den Geist aufgegeben, sagt zumindest Toxoholics. Vorab Kostenvoranschlag 550â¬ - weiter Kosten nach dem Ã¶ffnen nicht ausgeschlossen

Hat jemand noch ne 160mm Gabel daheim mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft ? 

kÃ¶nnte grad KOTZEN !!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... so ... riesen **** - meine Talas Gabel hat anscheinend den Geist aufgegeben, sagt zumindest Toxoholics. Vorab Kostenvoranschlag 550 - weiter Kosten nach dem öffnen nicht ausgeschlossen
> 
> Hat jemand noch ne 160mm Gabel daheim mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft ?
> 
> könnte grad KOTZEN !!!!!!!



Magura Wotan 2008
160 mm absenkbar.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... so ... riesen **** - meine Talas Gabel hat anscheinend den Geist aufgegeben, sagt zumindest Toxoholics. Vorab Kostenvoranschlag 550 - weiter Kosten nach dem öffnen nicht ausgeschlossen
> 
> Hat jemand noch ne 160mm Gabel daheim mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft ?
> 
> könnte grad KOTZEN !!!!!!!


Na Gottseidank haben wir nicht getauscht!!!


----------



## B3ppo (12. April 2010)

dann kannst ja gleich ne 2010 Lyric kaufen 
@Roland: nur eine 160er Gabel im Lager???


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> dann kannst ja gleich ne 2010 Lyric kaufen
> @Roland: nur eine 160er Gabel im Lager???



Ja nur eine 160`er und zwei 180`er am Lager. Auch mich hat die Wirtschaftskrise nicht verschont.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. April 2010)

joah .... ROTZ .... 

werde die so erst mal weiterfahren - und schauen was sich so ergibt .. bähhhhhh

@Saddamchen: jepp - ist der Kelch an dir vorbei gegangen *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> joah .... ROTZ ....
> 
> werde die so erst mal weiterfahren - und schauen was sich so ergibt .. bähhhhhh
> 
> @Saddamchen: jepp - ist der Kelch an dir vorbei gegangen *g*


Was ist den eigentlich kaputt, wenn die schon ohne öffnen einen Schaden von 550.- erkennen können?


----------



## Axalp (14. April 2010)

Ich tippe 'mal auf Schaft, Krone, Standrohre und Casting...


----------



## B3ppo (14. April 2010)

Die Gabel war halt nicht für das Gewicht ausgelegt


----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Die Gabel war halt nicht für das Gewicht ausgelegt



Ist auch meine Vermutung!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7045155&postcount=797

müsste dann so aussehen ... 
bin mal gespannt wie meine dann wirklich aussieht

kann ja nicht jeder so nen Hungerlappen sein wie nen paar Leute hier


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist auch meine Vermutung!!!



warum hält dann deine so lange ?! 
ach ja stimmt ... mangelnde Benutzung ist auch nen Grund nen Gabelleben zu verlängern


----------



## Axalp (14. April 2010)

Krass - und ich dachte mein Post von vorhin wäre witzig... 

550.- für die gesamte Einheit ist trotzdem hoffnungslos überteuert. 
Da gibt's schon eine 55er von Marzocchi neu.

Ich freu mich schon, wenn mein Formel 1-Dämpfer 'mal zum Service muss.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7045155&postcount=797


Habe mal in deinen Froschfresserfahrradthread gelesen.
Also das man gerade dir mangelnde Pflege unterstellt hat was! Konnte mit ein Lachen nicht verkneifen. Kann mich noch sehr gut an PDS erinnern. Da saß jemand täglich stundenlang vor seiner Kiste und hat mit Mikroskop, Wattestäbchen und weißen Handschuhen seinen Hobel gepflegt.  Werde also in diesem Jahr  in PDS meinen versiffte Kiste ohne schlechtes Gewissen in die Ecke stellen. 
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal mit dem Lapierre hast du es nicht anders gemacht oder? 
Ist die Garantie schon abgelaufen?
Und was lernen wir daraus? "Wenn wos freggn soll dann freggds!!"


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2010)

stimmt ... gut so akribisch wie in PdS bin ich daheim nicht nach jeder Tour über das Bike drüber, geb ich schon zu, aber im Winter eigentlich regelmäßig.

Mit der Garantie ists so ne Sache - wenn man bei Fox innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate nen Service der Gabel machen lässt, erweitert sich die Garantie auf noch mal 12 Monate (Gesamt 24 Monate) wenn man das nicht machen lässt - nur 12 Monate. Ich habs natürlich nicht gemacht... warum k.a. unwissenheit Meinerseits bzw. das gewusste wieder dumm gesoffen 

jetzt ists halt bähhhhhhhh - werde die kaputte Gabel noch gar Schrott fahren, und hoffen das ich bis dahin ne neue ergeben hat bzw. ergibt...


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. April 2010)

Mal sehen ob ich meine Gabel in den ersten 12 Monataten überhaupt mal gefahren bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. April 2010)

Werde morgen Nachmittag evtl. nach Osternohe fahren.Wenns pisst oder recht matschig ist hab ich keinen Bock! Wäre evtl. noch jemand mit dabei? Würde so ca. ab 15:00 /15:30 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. April 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich meine Gabel in den ersten 12 Monataten überhaupt mal gefahren bin!



Däs wärd scho widder!!!


----------



## Axalp (15. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Werde morgen Nachmittag evtl. nach Osternohe fahren.Wenns pisst oder recht matschig ist hab ich keinen Bock! Wäre evtl. noch jemand mit dabei? Würde so ca. ab 15:00 /15:30 Uhr dort sein.



Da muss ich als Tarif-Depp leider noch arbeiten und die Firma retten...

Würde tendenziell eher am Wochenende dort aufschlagen (oder einschlagen... je nach dem... )


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2010)

keiner am Wochenende für die fränkische zu begeistern.


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> keiner am Wochenende für die fränkische zu begeistern.



ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich ich 

ach F***


----------



## JansonJanson (15. April 2010)

ich bin leider fürs We komplett raus ... ärgert mich fast schon wieder 
könnte Sa von 10 bis 14.00Uhr oder so ... aber da werd ich leider noch gut besoffen sein


----------



## B3ppo (15. April 2010)

Samstag wird bis um 13 Uhr gearbeitet, dann die Fahrradkiste besucht. Nachmittags evtl Rathsberg oder Osternohe.
Sonntag Katerrunde Kalchreuth ab 15 Uhr


----------



## Axalp (15. April 2010)

Dann wäre der beste Plan Samstag Osternohe und Sonntag Fränkische.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann wäre der beste Plan Samstag Osternohe und Sonntag Fränkische.



nach dem Freitag im EWerk und Immer gut Rocken wirds bei Dir auch max. Nachmittags was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nach dem Freitag im EWerk und Immer gut Rocken wirds bei Dir auch max. Nachmittags was


*
D i s z i p l i n !*


----------



## B3ppo (15. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> *
> D i s z i p l i n !*


----------



## JansonJanson (16. April 2010)

*rofl*

ach ja - meine netten Arbeitskollegen haben mich angesteckt mit so nem Rotz - super geil echt ... Montag ausm Urlaub zurück gekommen - 3 Leute hier nur am rotzen und husten 
wehe mein We fällt jetzt flach deswegen ... 

ach ja - habe mich jetzt fürn Rookies Cup Winterberg eingeschrieben ( Bernd wie siehts aus, kummsd wieder mid ?! ) ... wer mag noch mit? Wagrain kann ich das ganze Jahr noch, bzw. Leogang etc. 
werde schon Freitag / Samstag je nach arbeit hochfahren um auch bischen zu feiern  wer hat Bock ?


----------



## B3ppo (16. April 2010)

> ach ja - habe mich jetzt fürn Rookies Cup Winterberg eingeschrieben


Da ist Berch!!!  willst net am OKO mitmachen?


----------



## JansonJanson (16. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Da ist Berch!!!  willst net am OKO mitmachen?



da mach ich auch schon mit  - und Steinach ... 

Berch ist 10 Tage - Dirtmaster ist sicher auch gut Party mit den ganzen verrückten Leuten


----------



## Axalp (16. April 2010)

Jetzt 'mal nicht zu weit in die Zukunft schauen.

Sonntag *ab* 10 Uhr Fränkische. 

Nachdem ich dem Schorsch sein lustiges Video gesehen hab', hätt' ich  Bock auf Egloffstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (16. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jetzt 'mal nicht zu weit in die Zukunft schauen.
> 
> Sonntag *ab* 10 Uhr Fränkische.
> 
> Nachdem ich dem Schorsch sein lustiges Video gesehen hab', hätt' ich  Bock auf Egloffstein.



Du hättest besser schreiben sollen 

Sonntag ab *10* Uhr Fränkische !


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jetzt 'mal nicht zu weit in die Zukunft schauen.
> 
> Sonntag *ab* 10 Uhr Fränkische.
> 
> Nachdem ich dem Schorsch sein lustiges Video gesehen hab', hätt' ich  Bock auf Egloffstein.



Ja da hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust, war schon lange nicht mehr vor Ort.


----------



## B3ppo (16. April 2010)

Hab mir auch grad das Video angeschaut... macht Lust auf mehr nur mit welchem Fahrrad?
Egloffstein am Sonntag - 10.30 als kleines Zugeständnis an die Jugend?


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hab mir auch grad das Video angeschaut... macht Lust auf mehr nur mit welchem Fahrrad?
> Egloffstein am Sonntag - 10.30 als kleines Zugeständnis an die Jugend?



Spring mal über deinen Schatten. Die halbe Stunde wirds doch nicht rausreissen. Desweiteren könnt Ihr dann eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden, die Umwelt schonen und kostbaren Sprit sparen!


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2010)

@Roland
@wolfi
morgen um 10.30 in rothenbühl, harttailriden is angsagt, ist dei mühl heut komma???


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Roland
> @wolfi
> morgen um 10.30 in rothenbühl, harttailriden is angsagt, ist dei mühl heut komma???



Bin morgen nicht dabei, Mühle ist natürlich nicht gekommen. Bin leicht am überkochen.


----------



## B3ppo (16. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin morgen nicht dabei, Mühle ist natürlich nicht gekommen. Bin leicht am überkochen.


Schon wieder ein neues Rad? Sonntag 10 passt, wehe ich bin nicht fit


----------



## JansonJanson (16. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein neues Rad? Sonntag 10 passt, wehe ich bin nicht fit



wenn du auf die Wg Feier gehst bist Du nicht fit


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin morgen nicht dabei, Mühle ist natürlich nicht gekommen. Bin leicht am überkochen.



gut, dann bis nächste woche


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein neues Rad? Sonntag 10 passt, wehe ich bin nicht fit



Wenn du mich bergauf das erste mal versägst, wird bestimmt ein Grinsen über dein Gesicht ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (16. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn du auf die Wg Feier gehst bist Du nicht fit



DISZIPLIN 
und Training


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut, dann bis nächste woche



ja schaun wir mal nächste Woche, bin gespannt, ob der Bock dann da ist.
Hab mir vor lauter Frust morgen eine Menge Heimarbeit aufgehalst.


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn du auf die Wg Feier gehst bist Du nicht fit



Dir würds auch nichts schaden


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja schaun wir mal nächste Woche, bin gespannt, ob der Bock dann da ist.
> Hab mir vor lauter Frust morgen eine Menge Heimarbeit aufgehalst.



da is super wetter und der roland bleibt daham verstehe das wer will


----------



## Blackcycle (16. April 2010)

Steh für Winterberg auch auf der Warteliste. 

Für die Wochenendplanung bin ich mal wieder raus...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab mir vor lauter Frust morgen eine Menge Heimarbeit aufgehalst.


Lässd dei Fraa des Schwimbod buzn??
So heud Nachmiddoch in O-nohe gwesn. Absolud nix los.Hod richdich Spaß gmochd!!
Ausm Lifd hods mi a ghaud. Mussmer saggrisch aufbassn mid dena Gleidbügl:
Am Sunndoch bini evtl. a mid dabei. Bin morgn nämli a auf Feier.


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Lässd dei Fraa des Schwimbod buzn??
> So heud Nachmiddoch in O-nohe gwesn. Absolud nix los.Hod richdich Spaß gmochd!!
> Ausm Lifd hods mi a ghaud. Mussmer saggrisch aufbassn mid dena Gleidbügl:
> Am Sunndoch bini evtl. a mid dabei. Bin morgn nämli a auf Feier.



2 mol on an Wochenend Des glabbd ja ka Sau.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. April 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Steh für Winterberg auch auf der Warteliste.
> 
> Für die Wochenendplanung bin ich mal wieder raus...


----------



## 0815p (17. April 2010)

ein traum wetter, und ich werd jetzt losfahren, na roland, wie schmeckt dei arbeit bei sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ein traum wetter, und ich werd jetzt losfahren, na roland, wie schmeckt dei arbeit bei sonnenschein



Hob schon die ersten Bretter mit Farbe verziert,  bei herrlichem Sonnenschein


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2010)

Also morgen früh 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach Richtung Eg.
Axalp, B3ppo, Iddiotchen nein Entschuldigung das heist Saddamchen und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## Domm. (17. April 2010)

Ich bin morng mid dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Ich bin morng mid dabei.



Wer bisdn Du
Konnsd ja morgen mal deine geheimnisvolle Treppe preisgeben.


----------



## Domm. (17. April 2010)

Eigentlich sollte der Peter mit dabei sein...

aber wenn ihr brav seid.


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2010)

ich fohr heut mal maximiliangrotten tour, muss mal wieder was andres fohren , egloffsta und fränkisch fohr ich genug, und bei den wetter will ich ned bloss 10km und 500hm fohren( gell bernd).
die evt neue treppn kann der roland a fohren, des packt der scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> die evt neue treppn kann der roland a fohren, des packt der scho


Ich denk ned das in Leutenbach und Umgebung a Treppn gibt die ich ned kenn. ich denk des einfach nur a Goststairway aber nicht to Heaven.
Keiner kennt Ihn ausser einem.
Heute des erste mal mit mein hardtail unterwegs gwesen.
Grosses Kompliment an den WolfiEtz was ich erst wie anstrengend des mid am Hardtail sein kann. Bin den Schaschliktrail fast durchgfoan und hob unten meine Unterarm nimma gspürt.
Und da Wolfi is den Nordpark 4 x middn Hardtail nunda
Treppenstück beim Balkenstein bin i a a weng schnell neikumma, hod obber nu schö hinkaud. 26 KM und ca. 700HM.


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2010)

wir sind a wieder daham, haben 45km u 1000hm gmacht und ich muss sagen H.T fahren macht laune, ausser langezogene treppen, des is ned toll, sonst kann mer  schö spielen mit so an teil, und gesterm sind wir fränkische, die klassischen trailtour gfohren mit blockmeer, war auch super zu fohren


----------



## Domm. (18. April 2010)

Der Roland grichd a Brodzeid, wenn er die Treppen in 
die ersten 3 Versuchen packt.
Der Peter in die ersten 2. mal.
Dass sie der Wolfi auf onhieb schafd, konn ich mir a ned vorstellen.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Der Roland grichd a Brodzeid, wenn er die Treppen in
> die ersten 3 Versuchen packt.
> Der Peter in die ersten 2. mal.
> Dass sie der Wolfi auf onhieb schafd, konn ich mir a ned vorstellen.


Subber!!! A neuer Brodzeiddrail!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Der Roland grichd a Brodzeid, wenn er die Treppen in
> die ersten 3 Versuchen packt.
> Der Peter in die ersten 2. mal.
> Dass sie der Wolfi auf onhieb schafd, konn ich mir a ned vorstellen.



Das Thema ist abgehakt, und ich werde nie wieder darüber sprechen!!


----------



## Domm. (18. April 2010)

Wenn dann:Brotzeittreppen
is ober o´kupferd.

A besserer Noma fällt euch vor Ort ein...


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. April 2010)

Mich hats gestern nicht mehr gehalten und ich hab eine Runde am Rathsberg gedreht, wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Mal hochschieben und runterrollern um mal die Bremsen einzubremsen usw. Aber im leichten Gang gings sogar ganz gut und ich bin ein paar Mal fast komplett schmerzlos hoch und runter und es war so Ge***. Hoffe das ist der Anfang meiner Auferstehung! 

Die Mittelchen des Apothekers meines Vetrauens scheinen Wirkung zu zeigen!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2010)

@Christopher: Mir wurde zugetragen, das du schon wieder von einem Schlumpf angefallen wurdest!  Hoffe alles OK!


----------



## Schoschi (19. April 2010)

........von ner Schlumpfine angefallen zu werden wär bestimmt auch mal net schlecht...............


----------



## JansonJanson (19. April 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Mich hats gestern nicht mehr gehalten und ich hab eine Runde am Rathsberg gedreht, wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Mal hochschieben und runterrollern um mal die Bremsen einzubremsen usw. Aber im leichten Gang gings sogar ganz gut und ich bin ein paar Mal fast komplett schmerzlos hoch und runter und es war so Ge***. Hoffe das ist der Anfang meiner Auferstehung!
> 
> Die Mittelchen des Apothekers meines Vetrauens scheinen Wirkung zu zeigen!



freut mich zu hören bzw. der Apotheker muss dir ja mal was gutes Empfohlen haben ... 

ned gleich übertreiben der Herr ! immer schön slow... 

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. April 2010)

@roland, und wer zeit hat
morgen um 15.24 uhr in rotenbühl, a runden dreha

und roland, denk am öl


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2010)

Des öfteren mal was neues.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (19. April 2010)

Bullhorn Lenker


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bullhorn Lenker


Hey hast du dich verirrt RR Forum ist woanders.
Ist ein Originallenker, das gehört so aber wem sag ich das.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. April 2010)

sieht irgendwie Strange aus ... ?! 

aber die Lyrik kannst gleich wieder ausbauen und mir geben


----------



## B3ppo (19. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, und wer zeit hat
> morgen um 15.24 uhr in rotenbühl, a runden dreha
> 
> und roland, denk am öl



Bin dabei, bin grad spontan für morgen freigestellt worden 
der Schlumpf war eher nen Schlümpfchen, aber ein guter Grund am Samstag abend die Schleusen zu öffnen 
Freu mich auf morgen das erste mal Fränkische 2010!

Edit: Rotenbühl ist Freibadparke oder?


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin dabei, bin grad spontan für morgen freigestellt worden
> der Schlumpf war eher nen Schlümpfchen, aber ein guter Grund am Samstag abend die Schleusen zu öffnen
> Freu mich auf morgen das erste mal Fränkische 2010!
> 
> Edit: Rotenbühl ist Freibadparke oder?



ist freibad ja


----------



## B3ppo (23. April 2010)

Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2010)

Ich denk ich werd mich ein bisschen am Kanal vergnügen :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2010)

was geht denn bei der altherrengruppe am wochenende und vor allem zu welcher uhrzeit?
mit wäre ja so ab 12 uhr recht, da ist schon warm, die sonne scheint und ich bin aus dem bett gekrabbelt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2010)

Die Berliner wissen halt wie es geht!!


----------



## JansonJanson (23. April 2010)

man man man der Depp bei 1:34 ... cool rumstehen abers maul nicht aufkriegen


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was geht denn bei der altherrengruppe am wochenende und vor allem zu welcher uhrzeit?
> mit wäre ja so ab 12 uhr recht, da ist schon warm, die sonne scheint und ich bin aus dem bett gekrabbelt.



Es steht für Sonntag noch nix fest, aber 12.00 Uhr is a bisserl spät.
Ich werd am Samstag wahrscheinlich mit dem Bernd ab der Mittagszeit fahren, Uhrzeit steht aber noch nix fest. Da geb ich dir noch mal bescheid.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. April 2010)

ach ja ... werden morgen am Rathsberg bischen rum spaßen ... wer bock hat ... soll kommen


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es steht für Sonntag noch nix fest, aber 12.00 Uhr is a bisserl spät.
> Ich werd am Samstag wahrscheinlich mit dem Bernd ab der Mittagszeit fahren, Uhrzeit steht aber noch nix fest. Da geb ich dir noch mal bescheid.



oh mei, ihr müsst doch mal an die jugend denken. morgen knüppelrunde oder eher gemütlich? ich muss langsam in die puschen kommen und höhenmeter schruppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei, ihr müsst doch mal an die jugend denken. morgen knüppelrunde oder eher gemütlich? ich muss langsam in die puschen kommen und höhenmeter schruppen.



Also ich werd morgen mit dem Jochen Richtung Egl. fahren. Ab Leutenbach, Schaschlik, Höllen dann entweder Treppentrail mit den Rundhölzern oder Augustustreppe.
Das sind so ca 30KM und 800 HM.
Also irgendwie zieht es mich zur Zeit immer Richtung Egl.


----------



## B3ppo (24. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also ich werd morgen mit dem Jochen Richtung Egl. fahren. Ab Leutenbach, Schaschlik, Höllen dann entweder Treppentrail mit den Rundhölzern oder Augustustreppe.
> Das sind so ca 30KM und 800 HM.
> Also irgendwie zieht es mich zur Zeit immer Richtung Egl.



Start?


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Start?



*10.00 Uhr* also schon fast Mittag.

Einige Bilder vom Alutech und mir.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Wenn  die Sonne scheint werd ich wohl mal 900g Gepäck mehr mitnehmen viell gelingen ei paar schöne Bilder.


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2010)

nimm lieber immer dei fra mit, den die macht bessere fotos als wir


----------



## OldSchool (24. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *10.00 Uhr* also schon fast Mittag.
> 
> Einige Bilder vom Alutech und mir.
> 
> Wenn  die Sonne scheint werd ich wohl mal 900g Gepäck mehr mitnehmen viell gelingen ei paar schöne Bilder.



Sieht gut aus der Trail. Du natürlich auch.

Hoffe morgen geht auch was zamm, kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## B3ppo (24. April 2010)

Was für Gerät braucht man für die Tour? Wobei ich erstmal sehen muss ob ich so früh aufstehen kann


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> nimm lieber immer dei fra mit, den die macht bessere fotos als wir



Des stimmt, die will ned unbedingt a super Bild machen sondern nur a Bild.
Und wir verkrampfen immer da es ja a Super Bild werden soll.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus der Trail. Du natürlich auch.
> 
> Hoffe morgen geht auch was zamm, kann heute leider nicht.



kann heut a ned. Aber morgen 10.00 uhr gehts los.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Was für Gerät braucht man für die Tour? Wobei ich erstmal sehen muss ob ich so früh aufstehen kann



Wennsd mitfährst, brings amal dei Fröschli mit, des kann ned schadn.


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

bei 10 uhr bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei 10 uhr bin ich raus.



speedy. du alter Schwächler.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

die jungen Burschen abends nicht rein morgens nicht raus.


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

3 - 4 stunden schlaf sind mir einfach zu wenig.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> 3 - 4 stunden schlaf sind mir einfach zu wenig.


Warum brauchst du etwa Schönheitsschlaf.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei 10 uhr bin ich raus.





speedy_j schrieb:


> 3 - 4 stunden schlaf sind mir einfach zu wenig.





RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum brauchst du etwa Schönheitsschlaf.


Alles falsch!! Wahrscheinlich ist am Hobel wieder mal was kaputt!!


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

ne ne, alle hobel laufen momentan sogar. zwar knarrzt und rumpelt es an allen ecken, aber sie rollen. ums mal genau zu nehmen, hab ich einfach keine lust um acht uhr am sonntag aufzustehen, wenn ich erst gegen vier oder fünf uhr ins bett komme. muss alles nicht sein und was mach ich dann ab eins?


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, alle hobel laufen momentan sogar. zwar knarrzt und rumpelt es an allen ecken, aber sie rollen. ums mal genau zu nehmen, hab ich einfach keine lust um acht uhr am sonntag aufzustehen, wenn ich erst gegen vier oder fünf uhr ins bett komme. muss alles nicht sein und was mach ich dann ab eins?



Um eins da würdest irgendwo bei Egl. im Wald stehen. So wie wir auch.
Aber du hast recht viell. kommt die die Freitags nicht kann.


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

nach drei stunden müssten doch die 30km weg sein. so langsam seit ihr doch nun auch nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nach drei stunden müssten doch die 30km weg sein. so langsam seit ihr doch nun auch nicht.




30KM = 4-4,5 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (24. April 2010)

Um10 bei dir?


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

ihr trainiert trackstand?


----------



## OldSchool (24. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Um10 bei dir?



Um 10 Uhr bei dir Roland?

Jochen, auch dabei?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ihr trainiert trackstand?


Egloffstein ist Lowspeedcountry. Da geht es nur heftig Bergauf:kotz: und Bergab jagt eine Schlüsselstelle die nächste. 
Schnell wird esnur wenn es dich Bergab irgendwo über denn Lenker zwirbelt. Aber das kennst du ja oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Was für Gerät braucht man für die Tour? Wobei ich erstmal sehen muss ob ich so früh aufstehen kann


Der ROland hod ausnamsweis rechd! Nim dein Frosch, wall mid deim andern wersd ned viel Spaß hom.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2010)

Disziplin Jungs ... Disziplin 

isch schlafe jetzt noch schnell 6h dann gehts ab nach O to the NO ... *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Um10 bei dir?



Ja!


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2010)

Holland ist für Mountainbiker das, was für den Papst ein Puff ist!

Wünsch' Euch viel Spass!

Gruß aus Rotterdam


----------



## Saddamchen (25. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Holland ist für Mountainbiker das, was für den Papst ein Puff ist!
> 
> Wünsch' Euch viel Spass!
> 
> Gruß aus Rotterdam


Der Papst braucht keinen Puff! Der hat doch Minnestranten!!


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2010)




----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2010)

Apropos Holland,

am Montag, sofern es der Nachtschicht/Frühschicht Jetlag zulässt fahr ma ne Flachetappe zum Bierkeller nach Stibalimbach oder wie das heißt. Auf ein Radlermaß und wieder heim.....Treffpunkt so gegen 15hundert an der Sportinsel, da kommen dann einige durchgepeitschte ausm Erlanger Kreis. 

Heut erstmal ne gemütliche Wochenendasusklingrunde mit nem jungen Freeridertalent aus Forchheim(!)........Stadlerfahrrad, alles klar!

Roland: Die woche bin ich nachmittags daheim, kommt mal was zamm für ne kleine Technorunde, weißt ja Kondianspruch nicht über meine Verhältnisse.......du weißt was das heißt.............


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2010)

Heute unterwegs dabei waren diese drei.



Zuerst die altbekannten Trails. Die erste Rechtskurve nach Breyer manier.



weiter zum Schaschlik.






Dann weiter zum einer Kopfstelle



Die Einfahrt ist tricky,  auf die erste Stufe dann versetzen und Bremsen lösen.



Bremse lösen und durchpoltern. Erstbefahrung mit meinem Hardtail.







mal abwechselnd ein Fully



Der Trail im weiteren Verlauf. Die Wanderer staunten ungläubig.



Dann Wasserfalltrail den wir heute mal wieder komplett(steile Rundholztreppe war fast ganz trocken)fahren konnten.






Abschließend ist zu sagen: Der Jochen kann nicht knipsen, ein Großteil der Bilder ist nichts geworden. Nein es liegt nicht an der Kamera dem Andreas seine Bilder sind gut.
Es war wie immer eine geile Tour, mit schönen Stellen.


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2010)

Neid! Tollte Bilder, bestimmt tolle Tour!

Wo ist denn da der Christopher? 
Und der Jochen hat 'nen stylischen Rückenprotektor am Wasserfall...
Der Roland fährt gleich ohne... sauber sauber!


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Neid! Tollte Bilder, bestimmt tolle Tour!
> 
> Wo ist denn da der Christopher?
> Und der Jochen hat 'nen stylischen Rückenprotektor am Wasserfall...
> Der Roland fährt gleich ohne... sauber sauber!



Die Kamera wog schon 900g, dann die Protektoren und 1,5 L Wasser im Rucksack das war mir einfach zu schwer.


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Roland: Die woche bin ich nachmittags daheim, kommt mal was zamm für ne kleine Technorunde, weißt ja Kondianspruch nicht über meine Verhältnisse.......du weißt was das heißt.............



Ja können wir schon mal tun, ab Dienstag bis Donnerstag. Freitag habe ich keine Zeit.
Irgend etwas kurzatmiges in der fränkischen, such dir mal was raus.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja können wir schon mal tun, ab Dienstag bis Donnerstag. Freitag habe ich keine Zeit.
> Irgend etwas kurzatmiges in der fränkischen, such dir mal was raus.


Was kurzatmiges in der Fränkischen? Das bist doch du oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (26. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Neid! Tollte Bilder, bestimmt tolle Tour!
> 
> Wo ist denn da der Christopher?
> Und der Jochen hat 'nen stylischen Rückenprotektor am Wasserfall...
> Der Roland fährt gleich ohne... sauber sauber!



Die Geburtstagsfeier mit der M****** hat wohl doch etwas länger gedauert!! Da hat der Christopher andere Prioritäten gesetzt!


----------



## JansonJanson (26. April 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Die Geburtstagsfeier mit der Martina hat wohl doch etwas länger gedauert!! Da hat der Christopher andere Prioritäten gesetzt!







joah ... O to the NO war bei mir wieder eher unspektakulär, halt schön immer runter eiern, in den Anliegerkombinationen unten hab ich mal kurz meine Proddeggggtschen getestet und taugt das zeug  , Crank Brothers Gap geht jetzt schon fluffig ausm Arsch ... rest folgt


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2010)

ja, endlich wieder mal a paar gut bilder


ich werd morgen um 1600uhr pottensta runden drehen, auch mal wieder des stück beim kletterfelsen und evt bergwhüttn, falls jemand zeit hat


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Crank Brothers Gap geht jetzt schon fluffig ausm Arsch ... rest folgt



meinst wohl fluffig auf den Arsch


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> meinst wohl fluffig auf den Arsch



hehe ... 

ich erinner mich noch an die letzte Tour mit Dir und dem " wie zerstöre ich meine Brille in 1000 Stücke " Sprung


----------



## Saddamchen (27. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hehe ...
> 
> ich erinner mich noch an die letzte Tour mit Dir und dem " wie zerstöre ich meine Brille in 1000 Stücke " Sprung


Schau dasd ins Bett kummsd Drogenbaron!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2010)

... wat wie wer ich ... bin grad voll druff ... 

hab jetzt mal meinen Keller aufgeräumt, da die Küche draußen ist, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Schrank vom Markus und dann hoab i wieder nen guaden Bikekeller *g*


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hehe ...
> 
> ich erinner mich noch an die letzte Tour mit Dir und dem " wie zerstöre ich meine Brille in 1000 Stücke " Sprung



mei gude Brilln


----------



## Blackcycle (27. April 2010)

Hab seit letzter Woche auch mal wieder ein neues Spielzeug.  





Leider noch keine Zeit gehabt für eine standesgemäße Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. April 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Hab seit letzter Woche auch mal wieder ein neues Spielzeug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! Du hast dir also eine neue Dose Brunox gekauft und auf deinen Heizkörper gestellt.   Finde ich ja jetzt nicht so interesant.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Hab seit letzter Woche auch mal wieder ein neues Spielzeug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mal auf deinen ersten Testbericht gespannt. Die Gabel wird ja überall gelobt. Wahrscheinlich nur weil sie so teuer ist.


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2010)

Ich werd morgen abend ein bisschen am Rathsberg üben gehen!

Noch jemand vielleicht?


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen abend ein bisschen am Rathsberg üben gehen!
> 
> Noch jemand vielleicht?



wann willst den hoch ? 

Bernd und Bernd auch vielleicht Lust ?!


----------



## B3ppo (27. April 2010)

Werd morgen GA Nürnberg fahren, bin dann abends fürn Rathsberg raus.
@Bernd: sehr schön - da werden sich deine Unterarme im DH freuen


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wann willst den hoch ?
> 
> Bernd und Bernd auch vielleicht Lust ?!



Bin zeitlich flexibel, irgendwann abends.....möglich ab 17.00 bis Dunkelheit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wann willst den hoch ?
> 
> Bernd und Bernd auch vielleicht Lust ?!


Warum eigentlich nicht. Im Augenblick ist nichts geplant.
Könnte ja am Kanal anreisen.:kotz:


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2010)

ach verdammt .... da steht ja morgen - also Mittwoch 
also wegen mir ... würde halt nach der Arbeit nachkommen noch - dacht heute 
wenn ihr dann morgen so gegen 19.00Uhr noch oben seit ... ?


----------



## Saddamchen (27. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ach verdammt .... da steht ja morgen - also Mittwoch
> also wegen mir ... würde halt nach der Arbeit nachkommen noch - dacht heute
> wenn ihr dann morgen so gegen 19.00Uhr noch oben seit ... ?



Hosd scho wider in deiner Abodegn gnaschd hä?


----------



## Axalp (27. April 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Hab seit letzter Woche auch mal wieder ein neues Spielzeug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Na hoffentlich wird das Teil dann auch 'mal schön in der *Fränkischen* eingeweiht.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd scho wider in deiner Abodegn gnaschd hä?



wat wie .... hääää, hier ist alles so bUnT ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ach verdammt .... da steht ja morgen - also Mittwoch
> also wegen mir ... würde halt nach der Arbeit nachkommen noch - dacht heute
> wenn ihr dann morgen so gegen 19.00Uhr noch oben seit ... ?



Also ich werd denk ich dann gegen 6 halb 7 da sein......


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2010)

@roland
des ist der typ, mit dem ich gwaft hab an der kletterwand, bloss schad das er sei kamera ned dabeighabt hat, sonst hät er paar extremaufnahmen von uns machen könna, wies mich den hang runterghaut hat z.b
http://www.heinzzak.com/


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2010)

will freitag aweng a kontietour machen, so ca 13.30 in fränkische, hat aner zeit zum mitfohren, evt die hohe leite tour


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2010)

die zeit peter, die zeit... da hat doch noch keiner frei.


----------



## Blackcycle (27. April 2010)

Morgen etwas schieben klingt gut. 
Wird bei mir aber auch eher gegen halb sieben werden.

Die Fränkische hat bei meinem derzeitigen Trainingsstand einen großen Nachteil: zu wenige Lifte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die zeit peter, die zeit... da hat doch noch keiner frei.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> des ist der typ, mit dem ich gwaft hab an der kletterwand, bloss schad das er sei kamera ned dabeighabt hat, sonst hät er paar extremaufnahmen von uns machen könna, wies mich den hang runterghaut hat z.b
> http://www.heinzzak.com/



ich hab gedacht, du bist halt nur müde, wisd dich in die Heck glegt hast.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2010)

ok ... also gehe ich davon aus, das ihr heute länger als 7 da obern seit ? dann komm ich auch noch mal hoch ... ?!


----------



## mistertom52070 (28. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ok ... also gehe ich davon aus, das ihr heute länger als 7 da obern seit ? dann komm ich auch noch mal hoch ... ?!



Jap


----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2010)

ok gut ... dann werd ich mich afterwork schicken das ich hoch komme ...





We in Ono


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die zeit peter, die zeit... da hat doch noch keiner frei.



einerseits ist super, da noch keiner unterwegs ist von den redsocks, anderseits muss mer oft allans fohren, aber des ist eigendlich ka proplem, vielleicht find sich noch einer


----------



## Schoschi (28. April 2010)

Salve,

geht moin was in der Fränikschen?


----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> geht moin was in der Fränikschen?



du kummmmst heute erst mal an Rathsberg Jung 
sonst hängst in PdS immer hinterher ...


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> geht moin was in der Fränikschen?



ja,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (28. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> du kummmmst heute erst mal an Rathsberg Jung
> sonst hängst in PdS immer hinterher ...


Wieso, da gehts doch net Bergauf? Wollt am Freitag nach ONO, aber ich muss erst nen alten Kirschbaum gar kleinsägen und aufräumen, und das bevor das gras groß wird. Weil man sonst nimmer mitm Rasenmäher durchkommt wenn man kein Mähwerk hat. Oh Mann, das sind nicht meine Probleme, aber ich muss dafür sorgen dass es für jemand anders keine werden................dachte ne Zilli im Haus ist anstrengend, schafft euch nie ne rüsige Oma an..............




RolandMC schrieb:


> ja,


Wow, wennst jetzt noch sagst wann und wo dann wärst mein persönlicher Held vom Feld


----------



## Saddamchen (28. April 2010)

Bin heute Abend raus. Bin noch in Roth auf Arbeit. Wird mir dann zu spät.
Freitag O-nohe klingt gut.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2010)

oarsch ... das nehm ich persönlich


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> oarsch ... das nehm ich persönlich



Hosd wos anders von dem erwartet. Dann bisd selber Schuld.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wieso, da gehts doch net Bergauf? Wollt am Freitag nach ONO, aber ich muss erst nen alten Kirschbaum gar kleinsägen und aufräumen, und das bevor das gras groß wird. Weil man sonst nimmer mitm Rasenmäher durchkommt wenn man kein Mähwerk hat. Oh Mann, das sind nicht meine Probleme, aber ich muss dafür sorgen dass es für jemand anders keine werden................dachte ne Zilli im Haus ist anstrengend, schafft euch nie ne rüsige Oma an..............
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, wennst jetzt noch sagst wann und wo dann wärst mein persönlicher Held vom Feld



16.00 Uhr. Wo willst du fahren.


----------



## Schoschi (28. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 16.00 Uhr. Wo willst du fahren.



Technik extrem. Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen mit an ordentlichen Seier von der Kathi heimgefahren bin bring ich irgendwie nix mehr zamm. Hab da glaub ich mein Gleichgewichtsorgan auf 4 Seidla konditioniert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Technik extrem. Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen mit an ordentlichen Seier von der Kathi heimgefahren bin bring ich irgendwie nix mehr zamm. Hab da glaub ich mein Gleichgewichtsorgan auf 4 Seidla konditioniert.....



Technik extrem = Pottenstein Parkplatz 16.00Uhr.


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> will freitag aweng a kontietour machen, so ca 13.30 in fränkische, hat aner zeit zum mitfohren, evt die hohe leite tour



also ich fohr mitum 13.45uhr in behringersmühl,wenns wetter hält


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> also ich fohr mitum 13.45uhr in behringersmühl,wenns wetter hält



Hosd nu a weng Narkosemiddl vom Zahnarzd drinna


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hosd nu a weng Narkosemiddl vom Zahnarzd drinna



er hat doch garnicht gebohrt

wie wars bei euch, hat der schoschi awos gekönnt


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> er hat doch garnicht gebohrt
> 
> wie wars bei euch, hat der schoschi awos gekönnt



Kennst doch unsern Schorsch, mit katzenartigem Geschick hat er sich die Trails vorgenommen.
Seine Worte: Ja wenn man als Freerider geboren ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2010)

Bin morgen ab ca. 14:30 in O-nohe.  Der Schoschi kommt auch evtl.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin morgen ab ca. 14:30 in O-nohe.  Der Schoschi kommt auch evtl.



das machst Du doch mit Absicht ... 

Bin morgen in Steinach, und Sonntag am Ochsenkopf ...
ihr 2 macht wieder Geheimtraining für PdS


----------



## Schoschi (30. April 2010)

Naa, kä Dsäid, so a Mist. Muss mein alten Herrn helfen............

Übrigens Roland: Bist a echter Feund, dasst net die Wahrheit über unsere gestrige Runde hier reingeschrieben hast..........*g


----------



## B3ppo (30. April 2010)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit zum Oko?
Bernd, Bernd, Schoschi?
Der Janson ist nämlich schon in Hof...


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2010)

Übrigens Roland: Bist a echter Feund, dasst net die Wahrheit über unsere gestrige Runde hier reingeschrieben hast..........*g[/QUOTE]

mensch schoschi , hast wieder abgelutschtalter lappo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. April 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naa, kä Dsäid, so a Mist. Muss mein alten Herrn helfen............
> 
> Übrigens Roland: Bist a echter Feund, dasst net die Wahrheit über unsere gestrige Runde hier reingeschrieben hast..........*g


Warum soller den wos schreibn!??? Schließlich gibds doch Händys!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit zum Oko?
> Bernd, Bernd, Schoschi?
> Der Janson ist nämlich schon in Hof...


Sonndoch bini widder in der Frängischn. Heud wori widder in O-nohe.Allans gell Schoschi! Also Freidoch is einfoch genial! Do hosd die Streggn und den Lifd für dich allans!! Dafür hods mi bei meiner ersdn Abfohrd gleich noch 100 Medern no brelld! Also aweng an Regn könnerd die streggn scho widder verdrogn!

Sonntag 9:00 Uhr Matterhornwand mit Riesenburg, Rabeneck und Höhenweg.
Bis etz der Bedäär, der Mops und iich.


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2010)

wehe du kummst zu späht


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bis etz der Bedäär, der Mops und iich.



Warum nennst du dich 2 x Da sinds jetzt der Peter und du. Der Mops und du sind doch zur Zeit eine Person. Du hosd ja nu mehr Winterspeck drauf wie a Braunbär. gegen dich schau ich ja aus wie ein ausgehungerter Hering.  A Pottwal schaut neben dir aus wie eine Sardine auf der Pizza. Wennsd a boa mehra Haar am Ranzen häsd, könnd ma dich mid an Urzeidlichn Mammut verwechseln.
Der Unterschied zwischen Dir und an Nilpferd? 10 gramm


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum soller den wos schreibn!??? Schließlich gibds doch Händys!!!



Schorsch ich hob kann angerufen, des war a schöne Rundn. Mir senn wenigstens gfoan!
Der Breyer wird widda sein glann von der Schul abghold ham. Vielleichd hod er ja Fackeln im Sturm mid sein Schatzi schaua müssn.


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sonntag 9:00 Uhr Matterhornwand mit Riesenburg, Rabeneck und Höhenweg.
> Bis etz der Bedäär, der Mops und iich.



Von der Matterhorn bis ninnda zur Riesenburg Soviel KM bin i des ganze Jahr noch ned gfahren.Do binn i drei Doch unterwegs


----------



## Blackcycle (30. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit zum Oko?
> Bernd, Bernd, Schoschi?
> Der Janson ist nämlich schon in Hof...



Sorry, ka zeid. 
Außerdem regnet es und is knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt.


----------



## Schoschi (1. Mai 2010)

Ja, hab abgeloost, hatte aber andere Gründe, nicht mangelnde Kondi oder sowas. Zuwenig Schlaf, Frühschicht, zuwenig gegessen, knappe 2 h holzmachen und dann noch radeln sind ne schlechte Kombi an einem Tag. 
Projekt olympische Form 2010 ist in vollem Gange. 
Sonntag bin ich leider raus. WochenendFernzillitechnisch ist weng bleed wenn ich da den ganzen Tag am Oko bin........


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja, hab abgeloost, hatte aber andere Gründe, nicht mangelnde Kondi oder sowas. Zuwenig Schlaf, Frühschicht, zuwenig gegessen, knappe 2 h holzmachen und dann noch radeln sind ne schlechte Kombi an einem Tag.
> Projekt *Paralympische* Form 2010 ist in vollem Gange.
> Sonntag bin ich leider raus. WochenendFernzillitechnisch ist weng bleed wenn ich da den ganzen Tag am Oko bin........


Es gibt noch eine Alternativveranstaltung in der Fränkischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2010)

wenn der schoschi ned mal mit liftunterstützung fährt, dann werd er bestimmt nei der fränkischen wolln


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn der schoschi ned mal mit liftunterstützung fährt, dann werd er bestimmt nei der fränkischen wolln


Der Schoschi hod dem Begriff "faule Sau" a völlich neue Dimänsion verschafd!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum nennst du dich 2 x Da sinds jetzt der Peter und du. Der Mops und du sind doch zur Zeit eine Person. Du hosd ja nu mehr Winterspeck drauf wie a Braunbär. gegen dich schau ich ja aus wie ein ausgehungerter Hering.  A Pottwal schaut neben dir aus wie eine Sardine auf der Pizza. Wennsd a boa mehra Haar am Ranzen häsd, könnd ma dich mid an Urzeidlichn Mammut verwechseln.
> Der Unterschied zwischen Dir und an Nilpferd? 10 gramm


Möpse die bellen beißen nicht!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Möpse die bellen beißen nicht!!!!



Kriegst etz a schö Möpse oder was.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn es über Nacht regnet können wir das Projekt Riesenhöhle vertagen.
Wenn wir um 9.00 Uhr losfahren, wann musst du dann eigentlich wieder zu Hause sein?
Bestimmt 11.00 Uhr oder so ähnlich.
Der Peter und ich dürfen aber dann schon noch ein wenig biken oder?


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2010)

ich glaub um 1300uhr soll er daheim sen, ob ich danach noch weiter fohr, hängt vom wetter ab, wenns pisst fohr ich garned, ach ja , martina fährt a mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub um 1300uhr soll er daheim sen, ob ich danach noch weiter fohr, hängt vom wetter ab, wenns pisst fohr ich garned, ach ja , martina fährt a mit.



von 9.00 bis 13.00 langt voll, wenns pisst fohr i bei uns. Martina hob i scho mitgezählt, is ja bei dir dabei.


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2010)

@bernd
schick mal die filme von heut rein, muss sehen ob der tacho an bestimmten wegabschnitten noch drann ist, hab ihn nähmlich ned gfunden.
und mach mal a paar fotos von der kurbel  und schick sie mir


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> schick mal die filme von heut rein, muss sehen ob der tacho an bestimmten wegabschnitten noch drann ist, hab ihn nähmlich ned gfunden.
> und mach mal a paar fotos von der kurbel  und schick sie mir



Wennsd ihn ned gleich gfunden hast wirds schwierig. Mid dem haufn Laub wirsdn nichd mehr finden.


----------



## Domm. (2. Mai 2010)

Servus ihr fränkischen Flachland-Schweizer,

i woar in d´ Berch , mid dem Maundenbaigg.

Hab dort das erste mal anständige Anstiege bezwungen.
1x im Allgäu und 2x bei Bad Tölz.

Angefangen hat´s mit einer 2h Irrfahrt. Ich bin auf groben Schotter
über 7 KM, immer wieder steil bergauf/bergab gefahren, nur um 4mal 
das Ende einer, scheinbar oft befahrenen , Waldfhure zu sehen. 
Die Beschilderung war dort offensichtlich falsch, zumindest nicht mehr 
aktuell, am Ende der letzten "Einbahnstraße" hat ein Hangrutsch die 
Fuhre weggespühlt. Dort wollte ich dann aber nicht hochklettern
um vllt später wieder runterklettern zu müssen .
Wenn man erst bergauf kurbelt um dann den Umweg wieder runterheizen 
zu müssen, ist es ja weniger schlimm. 3mal bin ich aber erst 
(in der Hoffnung "jetzt bin ich aber auf dem richtig Weg") runtergedübelt, 
um danach wieder steil bergauf kurbeln  zu müssen.


Zum Schotter (eher Geschiebe) muss ich sagen, dass die Körnung im 
Schnitt ca. 9cm  grob war und natürlich "Kiesel".
Danach war ich warm und bin knapp 400HM, mit 2 kurzen Absteigern
hochgekurbelt. Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man 2x 200HM (daham)fährt 
oder 400HM am Stück, wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich immer 500HM
am Stück nemen . Dass war aber noch nicht der Spaß.
Ab Gipfelkreuz waren es ca. 50HM Wiese (zum heiß heizen), dann 
200HM ST mit überwiegend Wurzel, Rest Erosionsrillen .
Diese Wurzeln und erst recht die Rillen, gibt es bei uns nicht 
annähernd, aber Ihr kennt so ein Gelände ja. 
Nach dem ST hab ich mich nochmal getraut eine alternative 
Strecke zu fahren . 
Statt ca. 200HM auf Asphalt zu verschenken, erwischte ich eine leicht 
zugewachsene "Geschiebe Fure" die genau an meinem Auto aus dem Wald kam .

Mit meinem Bruder, der wohnt bei Bad Tölz, bin ich auf den Blomberg gefahren,
585HM auf 6KM ohne abzusteigen. Dort sind wir einen Wurzeltrail, gut 150HM 
mit 90% Wurzeln, gefahren . Der Bruder meinte: 3 Stellen kann man 
nicht mit dem HT fahren... an einer wäre ich aufgesessen, der Rest ...Rotpunkt.
Nach dem Trail sind wir noch mal das steilste Stück plus eine noch steilere Rampe 
(zus. 300HM) bis zu einer Alm hochgekurbelt. 
Von dort aus sahen wir einen Gipfel den ich auch noch bezwingen 
wollte (200HM auf kurzer Distanz), der Bruder sagte: "sowas fährt man nicht" 
und am nächsten Tag war dort bei mir "Batterie leer". 
Bei der Pause an der Hüttn, stellte mich mein Bruder vor die Wahl:
Männer- oder Memmen Abfahrt... meine Antwort ist kennt ihr... 
also haben wir auf Schotter  500HM verschenkt .
Gottseidank gab es dort wenigstens manchmal Erosionsrinnen und 
ab und zu Wasserrinnen(-Kickerchen). 
Preisfrage: Wie schaut wohl die "Memmen Abfahrt" aus .

Die letzte Tour fuhr ich alleine, ohne Spassbremmser.
Statt 12KM hügelige Anfahrt, hab ich mich auf 25km an der Isar entlang
ordentlich aufgewärmt. Von der Isar bis zur o.g. Alm sind es ca 700 HM,
dabei hab ich "nur" eine Zigarettenpause eingelegt .

Der Trail, von dem mir mein Bruder abgeraten hatte, war dann ganz meine Kragenweite. 
350HM Singletrail: 40% Wurzeln , 45% Wiese, Rest steinig  bis verblockt. 
Ca. 150HM waren feinster Spitzkehrentrail  auf einer steilen Wiese, der Abstand der 
Kehren ca. 2-8m. Geil Geil Geil.
Auf ca. 50HM war es mir zu ausgesetzt/steil oder zu schwer da stark verblockt bzw zu stufig.

Am Auto angekommen kamen mir fast die Tränen weil der Kurzurlaub schon zu Ende war.
Ich musste aber unbedingt nach Hause, weil es meinen Kater ganz sehr schlecht geht .

Bei der nächsten Bergtour bring ich 2 Sachen mehr mit:
Kondition und DH Reifen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2010)

Bilder ??!!


----------



## Domm. (2. Mai 2010)

Bilder gips ned, mid meim Bruder wars eher Kindergarten,
und Trails ohne Akdschn sind nix wert. Aber wir könnten mal hinfahren, sind einfach nur 266km.
Ein Freitag wäre dazu mal Ideal, Do. abend hinfahren Fr. Abend zurück, oder ein 2. Ziel in höheren Lagen anfahren.

Am WE sind dort nämlich Rotsocken und Touris zu Hunderten.

Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, aber am Blomberghaus ist eine 
Zuschauertribüne mit 10 Reihen Bänke auf ca. 6-12m breit.
Und laut meinem Bruder sind dort an nem schönem Sonntag alle
Plätze besetzt, und zwar ohne extra Events. Dort ist halt auch ein
Sessellift und der Blomberg ist ein Münchner Hausberg.

Edit:  Ab Leutenbach über die A9 sind nedmal 260 kleineMeter


----------



## Axalp (2. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bilder ??!!



Bücher ohne Bilder liest der Roland doch überhaupt nicht...  

War zu Hause im Schwarzwald. 1300 Hm ohne gscheites Training im Frühjahr mit dem Froggy... :kotz:
Ich kauf' mir demnächst wohl doch wieder 'was leichteres.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bücher ohne Bilder liest der Roland doch überhaupt nicht...
> 
> War zu Hause im Schwarzwald. 1300 Hm ohne gscheites Training im Frühjahr mit dem Froggy... :kotz:
> Ich kauf' mir demnächst wohl doch wieder 'was leichteres.



Rüst halt dei Rasom wieder etwas zurück, a gscheide 160`er Gabel und leichte Laufräder dann hosd wos leichteres.


----------



## B3ppo (2. Mai 2010)

Schau mal in dein Keller, da steht was leichteres


----------



## Axalp (2. Mai 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Schau mal in dein Keller, da steht was leichteres



Demo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (2. Mai 2010)

So nu a boor bewegte Bilder von Heud. 
Boden: Stellenweis rutschi rutschi!
Stürze : Iich, der Oland 2X, und die Quotenfrau! (hobi sogor gfilmd)

So des FilmlaHob obber kan Bock ghabd wos groß zu bearbeidn. Die Schrift am Onfong gehd  nu wech!


----------



## Axalp (2. Mai 2010)

...aber das was Du bearbeitet hast ist gut gelungen. 

Selten so gelacht (Sorry Martina...)


----------



## RolandMC (3. Mai 2010)

Die besten Szenen haben wir leider nicht gefilmt. Nach einer Treppenkurfe liegt uns auf einmal der Breyer vor den Füssen. Eine Wurzel übersehen und den Lenker nicht festgehalten und drüber übers Rad.
An der Zufahrt zum Jägersteig bin ich über den Block gefahren. Durch den nassen Felsen darunter bin ich seitlich weggerutscht und die letzten zwei Stufen als Einheit mit dem Rad gesegelt. Aber auf die rechte Seite, denn links gehts ja schön runter. Also wieder rauf, diesmal drüber aber unten den Fuss nicht vom Pedal bekommen (neue Schuhe) und schön nach rechts gekippt. 
Der Herr Breyer hat dann sein Roggi drübergetragen. War halt durch den Regen sauglatt, lies sich aber über den Waldboden trotzdem gut fahren, nass aber nich schlammig.


----------



## Axalp (3. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Ausfahrt zum Geisskopf am nächsten Wochenende?


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Mai 2010)

hier hier hier .... ich ich ich ...


----------



## B3ppo (3. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Ausfahrt zum Geisskopf am nächsten Wochenende?


----------



## mistertom52070 (3. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Ausfahrt zum Geisskopf am nächsten Wochenende?



Wie war das mit der Kondi??


----------



## Axalp (3. Mai 2010)

Die holt sich der Herr Axalp unter der Woche. 

Ist jemand am Mittwoch bei einer Lindelbach-Runde dabei? 
Ab Erlangen und - ausnahmsweise - nicht ab Leutenbach.


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2010)

@bernd
 ich lach mich kaputt
@roland
morgen um 15.45 in tüchersfeld park, mir könnten mal wieder die prüllsbirkacher tour fohren, sind ca 36km und 650hm, viels ebene wegabschnitte, aber des weisst ja (oder auch ned), aber ich funk die morgen um 12.30uhr an, wegen wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (3. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen um 15.45 in tüchersfeld park


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


>



hör halt a paar std eher auf und fohr mit, stell dich ned so an, weiss eh nemmer wie du ausschausd, solang hab ich dich nemmer gsehen


----------



## RolandMC (3. Mai 2010)

prüllsbirkacher tour


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2010)

autobahn


----------



## Schoschi (3. Mai 2010)

Servus,
wie soll des am Wochenende mit Geißkopf ausschauen?
Am Samstag muss ich weng auf Junggesellenabschied von mein Bruder..........wenns nur Sonntag wäre dann könnt ich vielleicht kurzfristig mitfahren.........aber eigentlich lohnt sich da nur eine 2 Tagestour.......


----------



## Axalp (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn's so einfach wäre, dann würd' ich auch um 14:30 Feierabend machen. 
Naja, wenn's Wetter mal top ist werd ich schon mal um 15:30 Uhr gehen können

Wegen Geisskopf:
Plan wäre Samstag so um die Mittagszeit hin. Dann am Nachmittag 2,3 Abfahrten machen sofern die Zeit passt. Sonntag dann den ganzen Tag fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2010)

Heute mit dem Peter unterwegs. Prüllspirkacher Tour (erst feucht dann Nass) oder so ä. 36KM 650HM Schnitt 14.10. das passt. Und 60HM hochgetragen und über grosse Stufen wieder bergab. Da bin ich auch schon mal sanfter runter gefahren als mit meinem HT. Nächste Tour Freitag wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn's so einfach wäre, dann würd' ich auch um 14:30 Feierabend machen.
> Naja, wenn's Wetter mal top ist werd ich schon mal um 15:30 Uhr gehen können
> 
> Wegen Geisskopf:
> Plan wäre Samstag so um die Mittagszeit hin. Dann am Nachmittag 2,3 Abfahrten machen sofern die Zeit passt. Sonntag dann den ganzen Tag fahren.


Zwa Dooch is nix für mi!!


----------



## Axalp (4. Mai 2010)

Dann komm' doch einfach am Sonntag mit dem Schorsch nach - falls die Anja Dich lässt...

Was geht denn mit dem ERLANGER Bernd? Die neue Gabel will eingefahren werden.


----------



## B3ppo (4. Mai 2010)

> Was geht denn mit dem ERLANGER Bernd?


Der ist am Wochenende in letzter Zeit immer sehr beschäftigt


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> - falls die Anja Dich lässt...




Es ist Spargelzeit, da kann der Bernd nicht übernacht wegbleiben. Es sind zu viele Spargelstecher im Land.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Mai 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Der ist am Wochenende in letzter Zeit immer sehr beschäftigt


Weibsvolk?


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Mai 2010)

Rischtischhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

@Markus: die Gravity Card wird erst ab Sonntag funktionieren ... trotzdem Sa hin - gammeln - grillen und So dann früh auf die Piste ?


----------



## B3ppo (5. Mai 2010)

> @Markus: die Gravity Card wird erst ab Sonntag funktionieren ... trotzdem Sa hin - gammeln - grillen und So dann früh auf die Piste ?


werd mir eh ne 10er Karte holen denk ich, deswegen mir wurscht  planen wir einfach heut abend


----------



## Axalp (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab' glaube ich noch ein paar Punkte vom letzten Jahr über. Ansonsten werden halt 1 oder 2 Fahrten einzeln gezahlt. 

Wie läuft das mit der Gravity Card? Wird die dort auch ausgestellt?

Weitere Planungen heute Abend. Ich muss hier noch ARBEITEN!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Mai 2010)

jepp die wird vor Ort ausgestellt ... werden wir dann ja sehen.

Jetzt gehts ja erstmal zum Olti Oltmanns bischen seinen BDay feiern... 
wer kommt denn noch so ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2010)

@roland

fohr morgen ned, muss noch was erledigen, und wetter ist eh zum kotzen


----------



## Blackcycle (6. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die neue Gabel will eingefahren werden.



Viermal hochschieben reicht dafür doch...

Dieses Wochenende geht garnichts. Ich hab das Wochenende vom 15./16. im Auge. Wenn dann alle in Osternohe sind geh ich woanders fahren. Dann ist zumindest der Lift schön leer...


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

ohne Worte





@Jochen - wie lang hats gedauert bis du nach deinem unfall wieder radfahren konntest??

cerberus - der Wolf


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Mai 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Viermal hochschieben reicht dafür doch...
> 
> Dieses Wochenende geht garnichts. Ich hab das Wochenende vom 15./16. im Auge. Wenn dann alle in Osternohe sind geh ich woanders fahren. Dann ist zumindest der Lift schön leer...



hab auf den 16. Nachtdienst 

wo willst den hinfahren ? Tagestripp oder eher übers We ?

Heute Abend immer gut Rocken im EWerk - wer ist noch dabei ? 
Mal sehen wie viel Disziplin der Herr Wernet wahren kann ....


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

eigentlich gehts mir ja noch gut - wenn man das hier so ansieht

holy sch...


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Mai 2010)

OMG, was is denn da passiert???? Gute Besserung!


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hab auf den 16. Nachtdienst
> 
> wo willst den hinfahren ? Tagestripp oder eher übers We ?
> 
> ...



Ich hab mein Handy heute Nacht jedenfalls aus!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ohne Worte
> Anhang anzeigen 187042
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 187043
> ...



Ich hab schon von deinem Unfall gehört. Ganz schön viel Metall in deinem Fuß.
Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten:
1, Der Jochen kann heute noch nicht Radfahren.
2, Der Unfall wirft dich Rad KM mäßig nicht zurück.
Denn du bist letztes Jahr in KM 0 mit uns gefahren, wenn du heuer wieder in Worten null KM fährst hast du keine Verschlechterung.
Nicht böse gemeint, soll zu Aufheiterung dienen.


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab schon von deinem Unfall gehört. Ganz schön viel Metall in deinem Fuß.
> Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten:
> 1, Der Jochen kann heute noch nicht Radfahren.
> 2, Der Unfall wirft dich Rad KM mäßig nicht zurück.
> ...



danke - ich kann glaube ich doch mein brot in zukunft als hellseher verdienen - denn ich wusste genau was du antwortest - 
danke für die aufheiterung - ich werde mir mühe geben dass ich heuer mindestens 1,5km mit euch fahren kann - und wenns winter wird. 
jetzt wart ich blos noch auf dem sparglstechergehilfm sein senf

bis denn - auch wenns a schdügg dauern sollte
der Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> OMG, was is denn da passiert???? Gute Besserung!



leider - oder gott sei dank - ned beim radfahren - Verkehrsunfall - so ne tante hat beschlossen uns über den haufen zu fahren - sieht im Moment noch ned so gut aus - arm gebr. / untersch. gebr. / lwk1 bis lwk3 gebr.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> jetzt wart ich blos noch auf dem sparglstechergehilfm sein senf
> der Wolf


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> leider - oder gott sei dank - ned beim radfahren - Verkehrsunfall - so ne tante hat beschlossen uns über den haufen zu fahren - sieht im Moment noch ned so gut aus - arm gebr. / untersch. gebr. / lwk1 bis lwk3 gebr.



Das hört sich nach länger an, das schlimmste man konnte ja nicht mal was dafür.
Da fährt man schön im Auto, und denkt an nichts schlechtes, und dann sowas.


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> eigentlich gehts mir ja noch gut - wenn man das hier so ansieht
> 
> holy sch...



Ach Du meine liebe Zeit...

Gute Besserung!!!

Wie der Roland schon sagt: Um Dei Bike-Kondition brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen. 
Und man sieht ja am Jochen, dass man nach so Unfällen immernoch einen AlpenCross (oder einen Teil davon) nach einigen Monaten fahren kann.

Das wird schon...



Blackcycle schrieb:


> Viermal hochschieben reicht dafür doch...
> 
> Dieses Wochenende geht garnichts. Ich hab das Wochenende vom 15./16. im Auge. Wenn dann alle in Osternohe sind geh ich woanders fahren. Dann ist zumindest der Lift schön leer...



Da bin ich im Schwarzwald. Nach Todtnau wird es Dir wohl zu weit sein einfach so hin zu fahren? Lac Blanc wäre dann zwar auch nicht mehr weit... aber darfst überhaupt schon soweit weg? 

Wie sieht es am 22./23. aus? Wagrain oder nochmal Geisskopf?

@Janson: Eine ganze Menge, weil das Wetter morgen und übermorgen ganz gut ausschaut!


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ach Du meine liebe Zeit...
> 
> Gute Besserung!!!
> 
> ...




danke danke - hab gestern scho dränierd - 15min bei 20w - dann wor der fuß 5x so digg und blau - abba des wädd scho


----------



## Schoschi (7. Mai 2010)

Hey Wolf, hob dich zuerst gar net erkannt, seit deinem Unfall schreibst ja halbwegs deutsch, des kann man ja lesen. Zumindest meistens.
Wennst wieder fit bist lässt dich vom Roland nochmal mitm Stapler ummähen dann wird das mitm Schreiben auch noch was.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Mai 2010)

hey Schorsch und Breyer kummds ihr denn Sunndoach noach zum GKopf ?!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hey Schorsch und Breyer kummds ihr denn Sunndoach noach zum GKopf ?!



Glaubst du an Wunder?!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> eigentlich gehts mir ja noch gut - wenn man das hier so ansieht
> 
> holy sch...



Die Hope Bremsen sind einfach zu heftig.


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Wolf, hob dich zuerst gar net erkannt, seit deinem Unfall schreibst ja halbwegs deutsch, des kann man ja lesen. Zumindest meistens.
> Wennst wieder fit bist lässt dich vom Roland nochmal mitm Stapler ummähen dann wird das mitm Schreiben auch noch was.......



kennst du asterix - nach dem zweiten mal ist alles wieder beim alten


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2010)

morgen um 10.30 in behringersmühl.
lockere tour zur hohe leite, ca 40km und 1000hm


----------



## kubikjch (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ohne Worte
> Anhang anzeigen 187042
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 187043
> ...



Servus Wolf,

erstmal gute Besserung.
Hab grad mal nachgeschaut.
05.01.2008 Unfall ghabt
19.02.2008 erstes Mal auf der Rolle wieder angefangen.
Ab März vorsichtig auf der Strasse-
Kopf hoch, wird wieder


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Wolf,
> 
> erstmal gute Besserung.
> Hab grad mal nachgeschaut.
> ...



Danke Jochen - vielleicht werns ja heuer doch noch mehr als 1,5km - hab schon mal auf dem ergobike probiert - mehr wie 20 Min geht noch ned - da danach der Fuß ausschaut wie der vom Elefanten der Maus - d.h. blau und dick


----------



## kubikjch (7. Mai 2010)

Nur schön langsam. Hast nur eine Gesundheit.
Aberr das weisst du selbst ja am besten.


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Nur schön langsam. Hast nur eine Gesundheit.
> Aberr das weisst du selbst ja am besten.



ja Mama


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 10.30 in behringersmühl.
> lockere tour zur hohe leite, ca 40km und 1000hm



kann nicht, morgen ist Schwimmbad reinigen angesagt, und danach grillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> kann nicht, morgen ist Schwimmbad reinigen angesagt, und danach grillen.


Wie dusdn die Kloake  reinigen? Mid Dyamid oddär Salzsäurä???


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie dusdn die Kloake  reinigen? Mid Dyamid oddär Salzsäurä???



Da zieh ich dich durch bis es sauber ist.
In 3-4 Stunden ist alles sauber, hab meinen Dampfstraler extra überholen lassen.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ohne Worte
> Anhang anzeigen 187042
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 187043
> ...


Hey Wolf!! Bisd in an Nagelschußaberrod gfalln??? 
Gudä Bässerung!! 
Wer holdn etz des Quellwasser für dei Fämili??? Ned das dei Kindär Dursch hom!!

Dei Froch zum Rodfohrn is genau so als wenn der Stevie Wonder frogn würd  wan mer amol widder ins Kino gehn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da zieh ich dich durch bis es sauber ist.
> In 3-4 Stunden ist alles sauber, hab meinen Dampfstraler extra überholen lassen.


Chip Tuning auf 5000 Bar Betriebsdruck oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hey Schorsch und Breyer kummds ihr denn Sunndoach noach zum GKopf ?!


Sonndoch is ja Mudderdoch!!! Hobi ganz vergessn!
Do is Rodverbod!!
Dreh deswecha scho morgn a Rundn midm Bedäär!!


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Wolf!! Bisd in an Nagelschußaberrod gfalln???
> Gudä Bässerung!!
> Wer holdn etz des Quellwasser für dei Fämili??? Ned das dei Kindär Dursch hom!!
> 
> Dei Froch zum Rodfohrn is genau so als wenn der Stevie Wonder frogn würd  wan mer amol widder ins Kino gehn!!



Des däd där schdiefi wonder gor ned froong - wall der iss blos halb so blind wie du

Im ernst du könnst dich ja zum wasserholn onbiedn - wenn dai süsse eh mid die schbarglschdecher  beschäfdicht is


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 10.30 in behringersmühl.
> lockere tour zur hohe leite, ca 40km und 1000hm


Nach Absprache Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> Des däd där schdiefi wonder gor ned froong - wall der iss blos halb so blind wie du
> 
> Im ernst du könnst dich ja zum wasserholn onbiedn - wenn dai süsse eh mid die schbarglschdecher  beschäfdicht is


Orsch!!! 
Wos machsdn eingli wenn a Gwitter kummd? Hosd do ka Angsd, das a Bliz in dein Haxn eischlächd?


----------



## macmount (7. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Orsch!!!
> Wos machsdn eingli wenn a Gwitter kummd? Hosd do ka Angsd, das a Bliz in dein Haxn eischlächd?



selber

bei mir schlächd er vielleicht im haggsn ei - (wobei den witz scho der alte fritz erzählt hot)

Bei Dir schlechd er wohrscheinlich in di birn ei - des halld donn durch ganz hausn

bis denne und bass auf di schbarglhilfsstecher auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nach Absprache Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr



Dass ihr Euch auch immer mitten in der Nacht zum biken trefft...


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dass ihr Euch auch immer mitten in der Nacht zum biken trefft...



voll


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2010)

Nein, nur ein bisschen. Aber es hat dafür gereicht, nicht um 8:30 aufstehen zu können um mit Euch zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2010)

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Leutenbach lockere Tour.


----------



## kubikjch (8. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Leutenbach lockere Tour.



Hab ich grad hinter mir. 
Morgen geht net. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2010)

@Schoschi hosd dei neue Zilli im Harz 4 Design dabei kabbd. Kaum schrei ma a weng unden rum gehd des Wohnzimmerfenster zu.

Schöne Tour unternommen. Knapp 40KM und 1000 HM mit ordentlichem Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schoschi hosd dei neue Zilli im Harz 4 Design dabei kabbd. Kaum schrei ma a weng unden rum gehd des Wohnzimmerfenster zu.
> 
> Schöne Tour unternommen. Knapp 40KM und 1000 HM mit ordentlichem Schnitt.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2010)

tach auch ... 

sagt mal - hat einer von euch nen 241mm Dämpfer daheim den er mal für ne Woche oder so entbehren kann ? will meine Gabel und Dämpfer vom Atomik zum Service schicken ... 

p.s. Antwort eilt


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2010)

Eilige Antwort: Nein, hab ich net.......................helf doch gern.......


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schoschi hosd dei neue Zilli im Harz 4 Design dabei kabbd. Kaum schrei ma a weng unden rum gehd des Wohnzimmerfenster zu.



Wer weiß vor welchem Fenster du rumgeplärrt hast! Glaub du warst ein Stockwerk zu tief, da ist immer das Fenster offen........

jaja, meine Hartz 4 Wohnung, wie es der Breyer so schön bezeichnet.......man muss sich seiner Armut nicht schämen, seit Jahren kann ich mir kein neues Rad mehr leisten. Dem Janson passt mein Style beim Downhill net, mit meinem löchrigen Baumwolltrikot, deshalb muss ich immer weng Abstand halten. Übrigens: Meine Zilli hab ich beim Pfandflaschensammeln kennengelernt............


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wer weiß vor welchem Fenster du rumgeplärrt hast! Glaub du warst ein Stockwerk zu tief, da ist immer das Fenster offen........
> 
> jaja, meine Hartz 4 Wohnung, wie es der Breyer so schön bezeichnet.......man muss sich seiner Armut nicht schämen, seit Jahren kann ich mir kein neues Rad mehr leisten. Dem Janson passt mein Style beim Downhill net, mit meinem löchrigen Baumwolltrikot, deshalb muss ich immer weng Abstand halten. Übrigens: Meine Zilli hab ich beim Pfandflaschensammeln kennengelernt............



Wie liegt denn der Preis für Pfandflaschen im Moment. Ist das lukrativ? Will mir nämlich ein zweites Standbein schaffen. 
Doch das war schon bei Dir, wir haben dein Gesicht hinter der schmutzig braunen Gardine erkannt. Das ist aber keine ADO mit der Goldkante oder?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> tach auch ...
> 
> sagt mal - hat einer von euch nen 241mm Dämpfer daheim den er mal für ne Woche oder so entbehren kann ? will meine Gabel und Dämpfer vom Atomik zum Service schicken ...
> 
> p.s. Antwort eilt



Angeber mein Dämpfer ist 4,1 cm kürzer.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2010)

@Roland: ist net einfach, die Konkurrenz ist hart. Das ist ein Fulltimejob.
So wie die Gardinen schauen auch meine Tapeten aus, kommt von den 3 Schachteln Kippen die ich mir jeden Tag reinpfeife..................das ist auch der Grund warum ich so konkurrenzlos langsam am Berg bin.........


@Rest: Fahrts ihr nun in 2 Wochen zum Geißkopf? Da ist Hochzeit von meim Bruder, der regt mich langsam weng auf.........
Wart ihr net dieses Wochenende am Goaßkupf?


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> tach auch ...
> 
> sagt mal - hat einer von euch nen 241mm Dämpfer daheim den er mal für ne Woche oder so entbehren kann ? will meine Gabel und Dämpfer vom Atomik zum Service schicken ...
> 
> p.s. Antwort eilt



Musst halt den Richtigen fragen. Schau 'mal was das Froggy für 'ne Einbaulänge hat. Erkannt?

Das wird jetzt aber langsam teuer für Dich.

Darfst dann alles bei der Renovierung abarbeiten.


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Rest: Fahrts ihr nun in 2 Wochen zum Geißkopf? Da ist Hochzeit von meim Bruder, der regt mich langsam weng auf.........
> Wart ihr net dieses Wochenende am Goaßkupf?



Doch, und der Tag war hammer-genial dort!

Freeride und Downhill wie geleckt. Evil Eye neu gebaut mit lustigen neuen Obstacles...
Jetzt muss nur noch der Schlepplift aufmachen, dann verkürzen sich auch die Wartezeiten.

Klar würde ich in 2 Wochen fahren und ich hab' auch noch 2 Logen-Plätze frei, aber bisher haben alle 'was anderes vor. Ob's derweil an mir liegt???


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ob's derweil an mir liegt???



Na ja nach deiner Enthüllung (Outing) haben halt alle ein wenig Angst mit dir alleine zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z24nVmGL_r4"]YouTube- atom explosion[/nomedia]

Den Janson soll der Teufel holen (oder die Hexe aus Molini - mir auch egal)!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2010)

Also in Zukunft Computer aus wenn Freunde (Fremde) in der Nähe sind.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2010)

Morgen früh ab Leutenbach 9.00 Uhr entweder Richtung Kanzel oder Egloffstein, Signalstein.


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen früh ab Leutenbach 9.00 Uhr entweder Richtung Kanzel oder Egloffstein, Signalstein.



9.00uhr , bist ned ganz dicht, vor 1000uhr schaff ich des ned


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> 9.00uhr , bist ned ganz dicht, vor 1000uhr schaff ich des ned



ich hab nicht gedacht das du mitfährst.
Wennsd mit willst warten wir.


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hab nicht gedacht das du mitfährst.
> Wennsd mit willst warten wir.



ja, ich  mach mie fertig , dann fohr i los, ca 9.30-9.45 werd ichs schaffen, wer kommt mit


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, ich  mach mie fertig , dann fohr i los, ca 9.30-9.45 werd ichs schaffen, wer kommt mit



Da Jochen,.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Mai 2010)

ohhhhhh Alkohooooooool ohhhh Alkohoooooool .... 

Flasche Vodka 10â¬, einen drauf machen 100â¬, morgens auf der Terasse die Gesichter der Nachbarn, beim Rollo aufmachen sehen - unbezahlbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2010)

Schönes Tourchen bei bestem Wetter unternommen. Signalsteintour wird ja noch manchem etwas sagen, aus früheren Tagen.
Nur mit einigen Änderungen z.B. feuchtem Schaschliktrail und feuchtem Wasserfalltreppen.
Wir waren daheim und es begann zu regnen.


----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schönes Tourchen bei bestem Wetter unternommen. Signalsteintour wird ja noch manchem etwas sagen, aus früheren Tagen.
> Nur mit einigen Änderungen z.B. feuchtem Schaschliktrail und feuchtem Wasserfalltreppen.
> Wir waren daheim und es begann zu regnen.



Tja, in Franken ist's halt schee. Hier pisst es durchgehend seit gestern abend. Also nix Tour und nix Bikepark. :kotz:


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schönes Tourchen bei bestem Wetter unternommen. Signalsteintour wird ja noch manchem etwas sagen, aus früheren Tagen.
> Nur mit einigen Änderungen z.B. feuchtem Schaschliktrail und feuchtem Wasserfalltreppen.
> Wir waren daheim und es begann zu regnen.



ja, bei uns dann auch regen, konnte leider keine zweite tour mehr fahren


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, bei uns dann auch regen, konnte leider keine zweite tour mehr fahren



leider oder Gott sei Dank


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Tja, in Franken ist's halt schee. Hier pisst es durchgehend seit gestern abend. Also nix Tour und nix Bikepark. :kotz:



Wo bist du denn, im östlichen Schwarzwald?


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2010)

fährt von euch jemand morgen nachmittag? vielleicht kann ich mich mal aufraffen und richtung fränkische kommen. soll ja vom himmel her trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich wollt schon lange mal betrunken posten!Guten Abend und gute Nacht! Wenns so weiter geht verkaufs ichs Spicy wieder und schaff mir nen Rolli an!


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Mai 2010)

nix gibts .... davor schubbsen wir dich einfach den Berg runter


----------



## Schoschi (15. Mai 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon lange mal betrunken posten!Guten Abend und gute Nacht! Wenns so weiter geht verkaufs ichs Spicy wieder und schaff mir nen Rolli an!



Bis du wieder radeln kannst musst dich halt solange dann so über Wasser halten......

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnUh7mqK-3E"]YouTube- Rollstuhlstunts EXTREM!!!![/nomedia]


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2010)

morgen um 1000uhr behringersmühl


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 1000uhr behringersmühl



Wenn der Breyer mitfährt dann bleib i daham. Kann Bock mir widda den Sundoch versaua zu lassn.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 1000uhr behringersmühl



schwierig und lang? hab grad nur den freerider zur verfügung. wobei 10 uhr ja schon wieder grenzwertig ist, aber da ich wahrscheinlich heut abend nicht unterwegs bin, kann ich mir es ja mal überlegen?


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schwierig und lang? hab grad nur den freerider zur verfügung. wobei 10 uhr ja schon wieder grenzwertig ist, aber da ich wahrscheinlich heut abend nicht unterwegs bin, kann ich mir es ja mal überlegen?



40km und 1000hm, technisch ned schwer, sondern ne normale singl tour mit a paar treppln, awen spitzkehren und ne menge wurzeln gleich am anfang, und die meist bergauf. tempo ist bei uns doch immer gemütlich.
treffpkt ist der wanderparkpl. in behringersmühle, glaub den kennst oder wenn ned, dann in behringersmühle links richt bayreuth, paar meter weiter geht recht  die strass über ne brücke mit blauen geländer zum parkplatz.
 dabei sind roland , bernd, ich und were schö wenn jochen noch mitkommt


----------



## Blackcycle (15. Mai 2010)

So auch wieder im Lande...
Hatte gestern Nacht mehr oder weniger spontan beschlossen 2 Tage Geißkopf einzulegen. 
Also schön früh aufgestanden, hingefahren, sich über das gute Wetter gefreut. Tageskarte kaufen und ab dafür. 
Einrollern am 4X, mhhh neue Gabel geht so richtig gut, Dropbatterie am Ende mitgenommen... und schön mit blockierendem Hinterrad gelandet. 
Ich lass einfach mal Bilder sprechen:








Da hat sich das neue Züge verlegen mal so richtig gelohnt.
Den Rest des Tages hab ich dann damit verbracht die Speicherkarte voll zu machen. Die Bilder kommen später.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

behringersmühle kenn ich zwar noch nicht, hab aber bisher auch immer zu den anderen orten hin gefunden. mit links, meinst du die strasse richtung glashütten?
ich würde mal sagen, dass die entscheidung morgen früh fällt und hängt auch vom wetter/temperaturen am ochsenkopf ab.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> So auch wieder im Lande...
> Hatte gestern Nacht mehr oder weniger spontan beschlossen 2 Tage Geißkopf einzulegen.
> Also schön früh aufgestanden, hingefahren, sich über das gute Wetter gefreut. Tageskarte kaufen und ab dafür.
> Einrollern am 4X, mhhh neue Gabel geht so richtig gut, Dropbatterie am Ende mitgenommen... und schön mit blockierendem Hinterrad gelandet.
> ...



Ich seh da nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2010)

ja kommt der Jochen jetzt mit oder nicht?


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab grad nur den freerider zur verfügung.


 gibts wohl auch andere Räder??


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du die strasse richtung glashütten?


 Hä???
In Behringersmühle links (Rechts geht es nach Gößweinstein)Richtung Unter/Oberailsfeld, dann nach ca. 100 Metern rechts auf Wanderparkplatz
Edit: Habe gerade gesehen, das dann irgendwann tatsächlich Glashütten kommt!


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hä???
> In Behringersmühle links (Rechts geht es nach Gößweinstein)Richtung Unter/Oberailsfeld, dann nach ca. 100 Metern rechts auf Wanderparkplatz



genau so, glashüttn k.a wo des ist

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...34211&sspn=0.002882,0.006791&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja kommt der Jochen jetzt mit oder nicht?



no funk na hold mol an


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> glashüttn k.a wo des ist


Glingd irgendwi nooch DäDääR!!


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

ne das heisst glashütte! aber da kommen uhren her, davon habt ihr keine ahnung.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne das heisst glashütte! aber da kommen uhren her, davon habt ihr keine ahnung.


In der DäDääR hods Uhrn gebn?? Wozu denn des?
Ich hob immer gmand do is die Zeid steh bliebn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn der Breyer mitfährt dann bleib i daham. Kann Bock mir widda den Sundoch versaua zu lassn.


Konnsd daham bleibn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> So auch wieder im Lande...
> Hatte gestern Nacht mehr oder weniger spontan beschlossen 2 Tage Geißkopf einzulegen.
> Also schön früh aufgestanden, hingefahren, sich über das gute Wetter gefreut. Tageskarte kaufen und ab dafür.
> Einrollern am 4X, mhhh neue Gabel geht so richtig gut, Dropbatterie am Ende mitgenommen... und schön mit blockierendem Hinterrad gelandet.
> ...


Besser hindn blockierd wie vorn!! Sonst häds scho widder Schlumpfbilder gebn!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Konnsd daham bleibn!!!



Mach i


----------



## B3ppo (15. Mai 2010)

@Bernd: so ein Mist, da kommst einmal im Monat zum radln und dann sowas... Die nächsten 2 Wochenenden ist Berg, ich plane am 5./6. Juni mal wieder das Froggy bergab zu bewegen.


----------



## kubikjch (15. Mai 2010)

Kann morgen net mit. Um 13 UHr kommen Gäste. Des schaff ich niemals. Fahr a weng Hometrails.
Ciao
Jochen


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Mai 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bis du wieder radeln kannst musst dich halt solange dann so über Wasser halten......
> 
> YouTube- Rollstuhlstunts EXTREM!!!!



wie krass is das denn?? Backflip mit Rollstuhl


----------



## speedy_j (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin raus für heute, hab mir wohl eine erkältung eingefangen. viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Kann morgen net mit. Um 13 UHr kommen Gäste. Des schaff ich niemals. Fahr a weng Hometrails.
> Ciao
> Jochen



Gäste? Wer besucht den dich? Wahrscheinlich der Schuldenberater von RTL!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gäste? Wer besucht den dich? Wahrscheinlich der Schuldenberater von RTL!



Schau dasd losfährst sonst bist widda zu spät.


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schau dasd losfährst sonst bist widda zu spät.



fragt sich wohl, wer zu spät war


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> fragt sich wohl, wer zu spät war



Du, denn ich war 5 min vor der vereinbarten Zeit da.
Es war noch in der 3 KM Toleranzgrenze.


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2010)

und beim nächsten mal wird unter 1000hm  ned aufghört, ihr abkürzer und strassfohrer


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2010)

@roland
dienstach soll wetter mal gut werden, ich fohr um 15.30 ab tüchersfeld (wo du heut worst) die klumpentaltour in der langen variante, d.h ganz hinter und den waldtrail (2 etage) wieder vor, rauf nach elbersberg, teufelshölentrail, 601-ziegentrail,usw, werden ca 35km und 1000hm sein, und es werd nix abgekürzt, ausser du bis davor platt das nix mehr geht.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> dienstach soll wetter mal gut werden, ich fohr um 15.30 ab tüchersfeld (wo du heut worst) die klumpentaltour in der langen variante, d.h ganz hinter und den waldtrail (2 etage) wieder vor, rauf nach elbersberg, teufelshölentrail, 601-ziegentrail,usw, werden ca 35km und 1000hm sein, und es werd nix abgekürzt, ausser du bis davor platt das nix mehr geht.



des is schod.Ich hob heuer ka Zaid mehr.


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> des is schod.Ich hob heuer ka Zaid mehr.



heuer ist heut zuende gegangen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> und beim nächsten mal wird unter 1000hm  ned aufghört, ihr abkürzer und strassfohrer



Frag mal den Bernd, ich glaube er ist heute mehr als 1000 hm gefahren.


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Frag mal den Bernd, ich glaube er ist heute mehr als 1000 hm gefahren.



heuer oder heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (16. Mai 2010)

Jo, war im Schwarzwald. Wenn nächste Woche niemand mit an den Geisskopf fährt, dann wird man mich auch mal wieder in der Fränkischen sehen.

@Bernd: Siehst Du das kommt davon, wenn man nicht mit dem reinrassigen DH-ler unterwegs ist, sondern mit filigranem Leichtbau...


----------



## Blackcycle (17. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Bernd: Siehst Du das kommt davon, wenn man nicht mit dem reinrassigen DH-ler unterwegs ist, sondern mit filigranem Leichtbau...



oarsch... 
Naja heute hab ich den nächsten Vogel abgeschossen.  


Ansonsten hab ich den Lift mal mit ganz anderen Augen gesehen. 






> Wenn nächste Woche niemand mit an den Geisskopf fährt,


Nächstes Wochenende wird es bei mir leider wieder nix. Außerdem wird da das Rad noch nicht wieder vollständig sein.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> dienstach soll wetter mal gut werden, ich fohr um 15.30 ab tüchersfeld (wo du heut worst) die klumpentaltour in der langen variante, d.h ganz hinter und den waldtrail (2 etage) wieder vor, rauf nach elbersberg, teufelshölentrail, 601-ziegentrail,usw, werden ca 35km und 1000hm sein, und es werd nix abgekürzt, ausser du bis davor platt das nix mehr geht.



des is mir bei dem Wetter heud zu weit.


----------



## macmount (18. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage an die herren gifd+greudermischer - in welcher salbm issn dsmo??? (dimethylsulfoxid)


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die herren gifd+greudermischer - in welcher salbm issn dsmo??? (dimethylsulfoxid)



Benatengrem


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Benatengrem


----------



## B3ppo (18. Mai 2010)

dolobene, die gibts aber nicht mehr  werd morgen mal schaun obs noch eine gibt mit dmso


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die herren gifd+greudermischer - in welcher salbm issn dsmo??? (dimethylsulfoxid)


Wos issn des überhabd? Am End a Enthaarungscrem?? 
Wennsis echd nimmer gibd wi der Grisdoffer sochd, dann nimmsd hald a Wachs!!


----------



## macmount (19. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos issn des überhabd? Am End a Enthaarungscrem??
> Wennsis echd nimmer gibd wi der Grisdoffer sochd, dann nimmsd hald a Wachs!!



du mussd ned immer vo diär auf annara schliessn und ka saroddihoosn hobbi aa ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (19. Mai 2010)

grad gschaut, gibt keine salbe mit dmso mehr im handel. nimm halt arnika, das verträgt sich auch besser mit dem quellwasser


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Mai 2010)

Hier gehts echt ab 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460431&page=18


----------



## Axalp (19. Mai 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hier gehts echt ab
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460431&page=18



 

Was schaust Du Dir denn für Threads an??? 

Hier spielt die Musik:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434877&page=33

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413904


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2010)

... bald haben wir wieder nen "Coming Out", nur diesmal nicht von "netten" Freunden verursacht und es ist nicht der Markus, sondern ... ups ... Thomas ?!


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Mai 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hier gehts echt ab
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460431&page=18



Hier kannst viel lernen!!


Zum Glotzen eben hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434877&page=21


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... bald haben wir wieder nen "Coming Out", nur diesmal nicht von "netten" Freunden verursacht und es ist nicht der Markus, sondern ... ups ... Thomas ?!



Da ich meinen Rechner nicht alleine lasse während ihr bei mir seid wird das wohl nie passieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/6597
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6598


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/6597
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6598


----------



## OldSchool (19. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/6597
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6598




Auch 


Ist aber nicht von Heute?


----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2010)

von montag


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> von montag


Der a was den Dreffbungd ned, der ander den Dooch!!??!
SUNDOCH WORS DRODDL!!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/6597
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6598


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2010)

Sauber gefahren. Man erkennt mittlerweile nur noch an der Körperfülle, ob's der Peter oder der Roland ist... 

*Termin für Geisskopf wäre jetzt Mo. 24.05. und/oder Di. 25.05.*

Wer von Euch Gazellen hat Bock?


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2010)

*und* ...   nicht oder


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> *und* ...   nicht oder



Manche können es sich leisten 2 Tage zu bleiben. Andere nicht...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sauber gefahren. Man erkennt mittlerweile nur noch an der Körperfülle, ob's der Peter oder der Roland ist...
> 
> *Termin für Geisskopf wäre jetzt Mo. 24.05. und/oder Di. 25.05.*
> 
> Wer von Euch Gazellen hat Bock?



Orsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2010)

so, grad die erste Anschaffung für PdS gemacht, neuer Rucksack - Evoc Freeride Tour - das auch das ganze Camera Gedöns reinpasst ... will euch ja alle auf die Fresse fliegen sehen ... 
PdS Countdown: *50 Tage *

p.s. ich hab dem Felix jetzt zugesagt das er mitkommen kann nach PdS ... zur Not gibts Matratzenlager


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der a was den Dreffbungd ned, der ander den Dooch!!??!
> SUNDOCH WORS DRODDL!!!




ich fohr zu oft mitn roland


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sauber gefahren. Man erkennt mittlerweile nur noch an der Körperfülle, ob's der Peter oder der Roland ist...
> 
> *Termin für Geisskopf wäre jetzt Mo. 24.05. und/oder Di. 25.05.*
> 
> Wer von Euch Gazellen hat Bock?



ja der roland macht sich ganz gut im technischen gelände, wenn er bergauf ned so a fauler sack wär


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2010)

... 
so Herr Wernet hab uns mal was lauschiges für Mo Nacht reserviert


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ...
> so Herr Wernet hab uns mal was lauschiges für Mo Nacht reserviert



Die Betten sehen so aus, als hätten sie die "ROOOSTE" nicht verlängert!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja der roland macht sich ganz gut im technischen gelände, wenn er bergauf ned so a fauler sack wär



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr zu oft mitn roland



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2010)

Er wartet und wartet und wartet und wartet auf mich. Aber das Wetter ist einfach nur zum kotzen.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er wartet und wartet und wartet und wartet auf mich...



 

Wow, net schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2010)

@roland
kannst du überhaubt schwimma
 ich funk di morgen um 1100 uhr an, wegen wetter, wenns passt ab dann rotenbühl richt, burgailenreuth usw


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> kannst du überhaubt schwimma


Fett schwimmt immer oben!!


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fett schwimmt immer oben!!



Da spricht einer aus Erfahrung mit dem eigenen Pool?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fett schwimmt immer oben!!



Bei dir is der Kopf leer, und der schwimmt ja dann a oben.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er wartet und wartet und wartet und wartet auf mich. Aber das Wetter ist einfach nur zum kotzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei den dichten hecken ist das doch ein bild aus dem fkk club.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2010)

ja genau, das ist mein zweites Standbein, wenn es mit den Staplern mal nicht mehr so klappen sollte.
Draussen kommt dann noch ein Schild an den Eingang Hunde und Breyer müssen draussen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Draussen kommt dann noch ein Schild an den Eingang Hunde und Breyer müssen draussen bleiben.


Na Gottseidank!!!
Eine schreckliche Vorstellung dich nackt zu sehen!!!!:kotz:
Hat wahrscheinlich Ähnlichkeit mir dem Walross vom NDR!!!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na Gottseidank!!!
> Eine schreckliche Vorstellung dich nackt zu sehen!!!!:kotz:
> Hat wahrscheinlich Ähnlichkeit mir dem Walross vom NDR!!!



Nein ehr mit den männlichen Lebensretten von Baywatch


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein ehr mit den männlichen Lebensretten von Baywatch


Meinst du so?
http://www.stupidedia.org/images/9/93/Hasselhoff3bm.jpg


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> p.s. ich hab dem Felix jetzt zugesagt das er mitkommen kann nach PdS ... zur Not gibts Matratzenlager


Wer issn des?


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2010)

was woll mer denn morgen bloss fohren, fränkische und egglofst am liebsten ned, mich grüssen scho die büsche und steine, und wer fährt denn morgen überhaubt mit??
@bernd wenn ja, wie lang hast zeit??
@roland dir ist wahrscheinlich egal, du hast immer zeit
@jochen wenn ja , wie lang hast du zeit??
@ der rest wird eh wieder im park rumhupfen, ausser der schoschi, der werd nix machen


----------



## Axalp (22. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> was woll mer denn morgen bloss fohren, fränkische und egglofst am liebsten ned, mich grüssen scho die büsche und steine, und wer fährt denn morgen überhaubt mit??
> @bernd wenn ja, wie lang hast zeit??
> @roland dir ist wahrscheinlich egal, du hast immer zeit
> @jochen wenn ja , wie lang hast du zeit??
> @ der rest wird eh wieder im park rumhupfen, ausser der schoschi, der werd nix machen



Ich ich ich!

Wo ist mir wurst; bin schon recht lang nimmer Fränkische gefahren. 

Geisskopf ist erst Montag.


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2010)

zentral fränkisch werd viel los sen mit pfingstochsen
vorschlag were maximiliangrottentour, du warst glaub ich mal dabei oder, der bernd kennt die tour garned, und der roland ist sie auch nur 2 mal gfahren, d.h er kennt sie aned. jochen ist sie auch fremd, einzig halt, sie is technisch ned schwer, aber singeltrail hat sie genug, und auf dieser tour ist immer wenig los gwesen
starpunkt parke wäre 
http://www.salesguide24.de/Anbieter...ele-Sehenswertes-Events-Festival-fuer-Gruppen
da isn ne google mab dabei


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> was woll mer denn morgen bloss fohren, fränkische und egglofst am liebsten ned, mich grüssen scho die büsche und steine, und wer fährt denn morgen überhaubt mit??
> @bernd wenn ja, wie lang hast zeit??
> @roland dir ist wahrscheinlich egal, du hast immer zeit
> @jochen wenn ja , wie lang hast du zeit??
> @ der rest wird eh wieder im park rumhupfen, ausser der schoschi, der werd nix machen



Breyer is bei der Schwiegermutter und Jochen im Urlaub.


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Breyer is bei der Schwiegermutter und Jochen im Urlaub.



jochen, stimmt hab ich vergessen
bernd, hätt mich gewundert, wenn er drei wochenende hintereinander mitgfahren were .
also was mach mer jetzt


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2010)

Bernd fährt erst am Montag wieder mit.
Ich muss um 15.00 Uhr zu hause sein (Grillen).
Keine Ahnung, aber ich glaub des wird eng?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich den Roland midnem, lohnt sichs.
A wenn die Trails ned so schwer sen.

Wie lange dauert denn die Strecke, also mit mir.

Ob ich Zeit hab weiß ich ich ned.


----------



## B3ppo (22. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bernd fährt erst am Montag wieder mit.
> Ich muss um 15.00 Uhr zu hause sein (Grillen).
> Keine Ahnung, aber ich glaub des wird eng?!



Markus von Christopher aus:

Dann fahren wir halt die Local Trails ab Leutenbach?!?


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bernd fährt erst am Montag wieder mit.
> Ich muss um 15.00 Uhr zu hause sein (Grillen).
> Keine Ahnung, aber ich glaub des wird eng?!



bernd, bist dus???? wos is jetzt wichtiger, grillen oder biken (roland spruch) um 1500uhr daham sein pfff... euch viel spass, ich fohr dann mal hersbrucker schweiz, und roland, drück a steak für mich mit nei


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Roland midnem, lohnt sichs.
> A wenn die Trails ned so schwer sen.
> 
> Wie lange dauert denn die Strecke, also mit mir.
> ...



wenn sich dei fitnesszustand ned wesentlich verbessert hat, dann würd die tour 2 tach dauer, sind ca 40km und aweng über 1000hm, aber da ham scho paar abgekotzt, die fiter waren als du, und da bernd u roland eh ka zeit haben , hat sichs die tour  eh erledigt


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd, bist dus????:



Ja ich bins
Hab grad mit dem Markus telefoniert, werde mit Ihm ab Leutenbach 10.00 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Dann bin ich so 14.00 Uhr rum wieder daheim. Gibt ja auch bei uns schöne Runden z.B. hertzleser Berg Teufelstisch und zurück sind auch so 800HM und 35KM.


----------



## Domm. (22. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> .... z.B. hertzleser Berg Teufelstisch und zurück sind auch so 800HM und 35KM.


 
hört sich gut, an bin dabei.
Gibts dort auch interessante Stellen wg Schoner?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2010)

Das war nur ein Vorschlag!!
Kann auch sein das wir was anders fahren, nimm deine Schoner also mal mit.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> fränkische und egglofst am liebsten ned, mich grüssen scho die büsche und steine


Sonnsd grüßd di doch eh kaaner!!!


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sonnsd grüßd di doch eh kaaner!!!



orsch

was willst den montag fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2010)

45 KM, 1150HM Ankunftszeit 14.52 Uhr


----------



## Domm. (23. Mai 2010)

Für mich war´n es 53KM in 4ahalb Stund.
Fitnessmässig hat sich also scho was getan, der Durschnittspuls war auch akzeptabel , a wenn heut a sehr guter Tag für mich war.

Die Tour heute war übrigens ganz meine Kragenweite,
einige Baumstämme, weniger heftige Anstiege und überwiegend nicht zu flowige Trails.

Für den Schaschliktrail brauch ich aber noch a weng,
trocken und mehr "Motivation am Rand" wäre viel angenemer.
Der größe Block auf der Treppe nach links ist im vergleich zu
3 Europaletten gar nicht so hoch und die fahre ich öfters. Heuer ist der Schaschlik-Block auf jeden Fall ein Ziel für mich.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Heuer ist der Schaschlik-Block auf jeden Fall ein Ziel für mich.



Des nächste mal nimmst vom Römer an Eimer Schaschliksosse und schmierst den Block gscheid ein dann rutscht locker drüber.


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2010)

morgen um 10.00uhr matterhwand.
riesenburg und zwecklesgraben ist wieder mal drann.
 @roland fährst morgen mit , oder willst pause machen??, weil ab dienstg soll die nächste regenfront komma


----------



## B3ppo (23. Mai 2010)

morgen 9.00 Geißkopf  Froggy fachgerecht bewegen


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> morgen 9.00 Geißkopf  Froggy fachgerecht bewegen



10.00 Uhr fränkische is Ihm immer zu spät, aber 9.00 Uhr Geißkopf ist kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> morgen 9.00 Geißkopf  Froggy fachgerecht bewegen



Du meinst sicher fachgerecht in die Liftschlange stellen oder?


----------



## B3ppo (24. Mai 2010)

nix liftschlange, warten mussten wir nicht viel, dafür um so besser und schneller wieder runtergefahren


----------



## 0815p (25. Mai 2010)

@roland
fohr morgen trainigstour, Prüllsbirkach mit hangkantentrail, werd so ca 15.45uhr in tüchersfeld starten, ober du hast eh ka lust


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> fohr morgen trainigstour, Prüllsbirkach mit hangkantentrail, werd so ca 15.45uhr in tüchersfeld starten, ober du hast eh ka lust



Do konnsd rechd hom. Ich hör immer Dräningsdua. Der anziche der a Dräning brauchd bin ich und doch ned du.
Ich gaub ich hob ka Dzaid.
Ich möcht morgen mal wieder was technisches fahren. Prüllsbirkach ist mir zu weit.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2010)

So wie des heut ausschaut hat sich biken wohl eh erledigt.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Mai 2010)

Nu a boor bewechde Bilder vom Mondoch!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2010)

Top
Es war wieder mal eine saugeile Tour, mit einigen schönen Einlagen. Schade das nicht alle drauf sind.
@Peter deine Kiste ist ein Fahrrad kein Springrad o. ä. Man muss den Zwecklesgraben fahren und nicht die Schlüsselstellen hüpfen.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2010)

Wollte mal ankündigen das ich vor habe nächste Wo Mi und Do an Geisskopf zu fahren ... hats wer noch Lust ? 
Bzw. wer würde dann Do nachkommen... Do ist ja Feiertag


----------



## Domm. (27. Mai 2010)

@Bernd
Subber Vidio 

Wie schwer ist denn das Gelände dort insgesamt,
Für mich sind ja offensichtlich ein paar Tragstücke dabei,
aber auf die anderen Stellen bin ich scharf.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wollte mal ankündigen das ich vor habe nächste Wo Mi und Do an Geisskopf zu fahren ... hats wer noch Lust ?
> Bzw. wer würde dann Do nachkommen... Do ist ja Feiertag



Das klingt gut. Donnerstag wird halt viel los sein. Vielleicht krieg ich am mittwoch frei, im Moment gibts aber kann Urlaub, mal sehen wie es nächste Woche ausschaut.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2010)

mach dat Schoschi ... 
der neue EvilEye rockt !!!!

p.s. heute Nacht hat ein gewisser Herr W. aus E. ( Name von der Redaktion natürlich geändert ) etwas sehr sehr böses getan ...  und geblasen hat er auch noch ...


----------



## Axalp (27. Mai 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Donnerstag wird halt viel los sein. Vielleicht krieg ich am mittwoch frei, im Moment gibts aber kann Urlaub, mal sehen wie es nächste Woche ausschaut.........



Also ich würde Donnerstag auch an den GK fahren wollen. Wenn viel los ist wird der Schlepper aufgemacht und dann hast Du maximal 5-10min Wartezeit (wenn überhaupt...). Mittwoch muss ich arbeiten - Freitag wohl auch.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> p.s. heute Nacht hat ein gewisser Herr W. aus E. ( Name von der Redaktion natürlich geändert ) etwas sehr sehr böses getan ...  und geblasen hat er auch noch ...



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Duv0KU7bpI"]YouTube- Feuerschwanz Teufelsgeschenk[/nomedia]


p.p.s. 1.2 Promille


----------



## B3ppo (27. Mai 2010)

Donnerstag könnt ich es mir evtl überlegen an den GK, wollt aber mal wo anders hin z.B. Oko. Mal schaun wie's Wetter ist.

Edit: in die Fränkische wollt ja ich auch mal wieder...


----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2010)

schee wars heut, auch wenns mich weng gscheucht ham der Red und der August, durch die Matschtrails bergauf. Aktueller Trainingszwischenstand zur olympischen Form: mangelhaft...................
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.........................aber sie stirbt


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2010)

Ach Schorschi gräm dich nicht. Es ist noch kein Konditionsbolzen vom Himmel gefallen.
Ausser vielleicht der Peter, aber der ist nicht vom Himmel gefallen, sondern ab und zu a weng aufn Schädl.
Dir fehlt halt a weng Training.
Tour 33KM 850HM für an Werkadoch ned a mol so schlechd.


----------



## 0815p (27. Mai 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> schee wars heut, auch wenns mich weng gscheucht ham der Red und der August, durch die Matschtrails bergauf. Aktueller Trainingszwischenstand zur olympischen Form: mangelhaft...................
> Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.........................aber sie stirbt



schoschi des war scho ok, für des dasde fast nix fährst, fährst ja doch recht gut


----------



## 0815p (27. Mai 2010)

martina u ich werden evt am samstach zum fichtelriden gehn, klassige tour schneeberg usw, tempo gemütlich mit hüttneinkehr


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden evt am samstach zum fichtelriden gehn, klassige tour schneeberg usw, tempo gemütlich mit hüttneinkehr



ja wenns gemüdlich werd geh ich a mid. Dann können wir ja eine runde gemütlich Gruppenkuscheln.
Hardcorebike oder Weicheier Fully


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2010)

Saugeil.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHLd4ICy7Ms"]YouTube- Re: Sido - Augen Auf (Official Version)[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2010)

Tja, was positives kann man doch immer abgewinnen: Ich kann mich ja nur noch verbessern, wenn man schon am boden ist kann man nicht mehr fallen..........also der Trend geht nach oben.............


----------



## 0815p (27. Mai 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja wenns gemüdlich werd geh ich a mid. Dann können wir ja eine runde gemütlich Gruppenkuscheln.
> Hardcorebike oder Weicheier Fully



ich nehm des frak oder sx, am besten du kommst zu mir her, dann kannst bei uns mitfohren, wennst willst kannst ja dein stabler auf hamweg gleich mitnehma, dann brauchst ned nochmal herfohrn


----------



## 0815p (27. Mai 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nu a boor bewechde Bilder vom Mondoch!



bernd, top

dei geraffel hab ich fertig, brings dir am sonntach mit


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2010)

so , wieder daham von fichtelgeb. es war wie immer top, fast komplett trocken und a ned zu viel km u hm , nur 1050hm und 30km aber hat super spass gmacht wieder mal was anderes zu fohren


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2010)

Und der Günter und ich waren auch dabei. Genau die richtige Tourenlänge.


----------



## Axalp (30. Mai 2010)

Der Bernd und ich haben gestern alles richtig gemacht. 

Nochmal Standard-Runde bevor das Wetter wieder richtig "schön" geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Bernd und ich haben gestern alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Nochmal Standard-Runde bevor das Wetter wieder richtig "schön" geworden ist.



welcher bernd, der breyer?? wann ward ihr unterwegs??


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2010)

ich denk ehr der Erlanger bernd.
Ich hab mal 4 Touren am Achensee rausgesucht (Hofer) und in der Karte ingetragen.
Rofan und Karwendel.


----------



## Axalp (30. Mai 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> welcher bernd, der breyer?? wann ward ihr unterwegs??



Ja genau der! 

Von 13.30 (Super Zeit nach einem Bergabend    ) bis ca. 16:00.

Edith sagt: Natürlich sind wir erst 13.45 losgefahren...


----------



## Schoschi (31. Mai 2010)

glaub ich spinn, am mittwoch erfahre ich ob ich am donnerstag arbeiten muss................


----------



## Axalp (1. Juni 2010)

So wie's heute ausschaut wird das mit Donnerstag Geisskopf sowieso nichts. 
Eher wird's eine Kondie-Runde in der Fränkischen (Hohe Leite, Prüllsbirkig oder sowas...). Also genau des Richtige für Dich.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2010)

Für sowas kann der Schorsch seine kostbare Zeit nicht opfern.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> So wie's heute ausschaut wird das mit Donnerstag Geisskopf sowieso nichts.
> Eher wird's eine Kondie-Runde in der Fränkischen (Hohe Leite, Prüllsbirkig oder sowas...). Also genau des Richtige für Dich.


Soviel zum Thema Geisskopf am Donnerstag:
Von der GK Homepage:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=94253&PLZN=Bischofsmais&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild
Evtl. Freitag O-nohe?


----------



## B3ppo (1. Juni 2010)

Ist die Frage ob Freitag O-nohe offen hat nach dem ganzen Regen.
Donnerstag Fränkische bin ich dabei wenns net wieder zu früh losgeht.


----------



## Schoschi (1. Juni 2010)

So, der Supergau, muss am Donnerstag bis abends um halb 9 arbeiten. Teile mit ner falschen Legierung sind überall in unseren Systemen drin, alle nicht zu gebrauchen, tagelang umsonst gearbeitet, nix mehr zu retten......alles neu, das wird teuer..........


----------



## Blackcycle (1. Juni 2010)

OhOh 

Apropos Teile:
Hab keine Teile bekommen, kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln.  Damit keine abfahrtsorientierten Unternehmungen für mich dieses Wochenende. Werde mich dann an irgendwas CC mäßiges halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Juni 2010)

@schosch
ich hab dei firma angerufen, die wissen nix von falschen teilen, such dir lieber ne neue ausred, frag mal den bernd, der hat einige auf lager.
euch viel spass in der fränkischen, wir fohren zum achensee(martina roland u ich)


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2010)

Am Achensee is hoffendlich des Wedder scheee!!!!
Die anzichen falschen Teile die der Schoschi hod sind sei Räder. Da rosdn immer die naben fesd weils so wenich drehd werdn.


----------



## Schoschi (1. Juni 2010)

Der beste Spruch kam immer noch vom Peter: Schorschi, glaab du host so a gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl weil du immer so saulangsam fährst......!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schosch
> 
> euch viel spass in der fränkischen, wir fohren zum achensee(martina roland u ich)


Bei der Wettervorhersage für Achensee/Alpen hält sich der Neid in Grenzen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ob Freitag O-nohe offen hat nach dem ganzen Regen.
> Donnerstag Fränkische bin ich dabei wenns net wieder zu früh losgeht.


Wenn der Regen morgen nachlässt und es Donnerstag trocken bleibt müsste es am Freitag Nachmittag Top sein!


----------



## Schoschi (2. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn der Regen morgen nachlässt und es Donnerstag trocken bleibt müsste es am Freitag Nachmittag Top sein!



Muss ich arbeiten..............und samstag nachmittag auch


----------



## B3ppo (2. Juni 2010)

Freitag muss ich auch arbeiten, Samstag oder Sonntag!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2010)

so nen scheiss Wetter ... echt ... 
geh jetzt aus Frust gleich mal an Rathsberg - Wetterradar sagt zumindest paar Minuten Trocken ....


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bei der Wettervorhersage für Achensee/Alpen hält sich der Neid in Grenzen!!



ausser donnerstag ist des wetter doch gar ned so schlimm, und dann sind wenigstens ned soviel redsocks unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2010)

Der Bernd fährt lieber fränkische, dann is er ned so weit weg von zu Hause.
Des hät dir bestimmt a sehr gut gfallen.
Also bis Sonntag abend.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd fährt lieber fränkische, dann is er ned so weit weg von zu Hause.
> Des hät dir bestimmt a sehr gut gfallen.
> Also bis Sonntag abend.


Wenn du dabei bisd konn mer des unmöglich gfalln!!
Dud euch nix, wall des is bestimmd wiggiwiggi!!


----------



## Axalp (3. Juni 2010)

Neues aus Chatel:


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Neues aus Chatel:


Uiiiii!!! Ein Gap to Skinny!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juni 2010)

das sind doch nur 2 - 3 Radlängen 
geht schon ... *g*

Wann machen wir mal PdS Pre Besprechug ... Herr Breyer ...


----------



## Schoschi (4. Juni 2010)

des kann ja jetzt net sein, DIESES Wetter und ich muss dann maloochen, wenn ich morgen auch rein muss, lauf ich in der Firma Amok, könnt ihr dann am Montag in der Zeitung lesen..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (4. Juni 2010)

Schorsch: "He Chef, des Wetter is so klasse. Ich möcht' heim a schöne Tour fahrn."
Chef: "    ".

Nächsten Sonntag geht's tendenziell nach Spicak. Wärst' dabei? Wer sonst noch?


----------



## Schoschi (4. Juni 2010)

Freitag ist okolieren angedacht, christian und ich. Da war ich schon seit 2 jahren glaub ich nimmer..........kann ich alles kurzfristig sagen. 
Da wird auch recht gebaut was ich so gehört habe


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2010)

werd morgen a kontietour ab behringersmühl machen um 15.45.
geplant prüllsbikich mit hangkantentrail und windloch, wenn aner lust hat melden


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2010)

kurzer bericht für den bergsaison anfang in nordtirol

dabei woren wie immer roland, martina u ich,  wofi were bestimmt mit dabei gewesen, wenn er scho wieder zu hause ist, oder noch in norwegen.
also am donnerstag ankomma und erstmal regen, dan sind wir wandern gegangen und haben uns einige trailabschnitte angschaut.
am freita dan wurde des wetter super, roland hatte diesmal die tourenauswahl gmacht und muss sagen war top ned technisch schwer sondern einfach nur schön






[/URL][/IMG]

erstmal 700hm auf schotter hoch bis dan des tragen und schieben anfing





[/URL][/IMG]

und zum schluss auch noch des  schneebrett und felskletter





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

danach gings weiter auf lockeren wegen ins tal





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

auf der alm ersmal was essen und trinken





[/URL][/IMG]

danach gings auf lockeren trails bergab zur alm





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

am samstag war des wetter noch besser , aber ziemlich warm, und wir hatten 15oohm am stück vor uns, die tou ging bis über 2000meter, und einer von uns wollte wieder ned bis hoch, der faule sack, aber oben hats ihn dann doch gfallen, bei der aussicht





[/URL][/IMG]

für die abfahrt musst mer aweng schneewandern machen





[/URL][/IMG]

und aweng den weg suchen





[/URL][/IMG]

die ca 100ohm bergab trails waren dann schö flowig mit a paar stellen, die aber nie zu schwer wurden





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und am abend waren mer dan gut gelaund aber auch müde





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Hoddnern ändlich der Schloch droffn?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2010)

Bilder senn wie immer Top bis auf eins. Aber 2 Bier, eine lange Tour und saumäßiger Heuschnupfen geben halt nun mal keine Claudia Schiffer mehr her.
Die Touren waren schön flowig mit schönen schweren und steilen Stellen. 
Mein Tacho zeigte am Schluß 52% Gefälle.

@Bernd Orsch


----------



## B3ppo (7. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen a kontietour ab behringersmühl machen um 15.45.
> geplant prüllsbikich mit hangkantentrail und windloch, wenn aner lust hat melden



Bin ich dabei! Das ist der Parkplatz wo der Tennisplatz mit Kneippanlage daneben ist oder?
@Peter: sonst kannst mir evtl ja deine Handynr. noch per PN schicken.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2010)

wann ist denn nun mal der PdS No.1 - Planungsabend ?!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wann ist denn nun mal der PdS No.1 - Planungsabend ?!


Terminvorschläge!!


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2010)

dieses We bin ich raus ... Freitag auf Samstag Notdienst, Samstag früh arbeiten ... danach k.a. *g*

Sonntag Spicak ... Opening ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (7. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag? Oder bist' da noch beruflich unterwegs?

Wer wäre denn alles für Spicak zu begeistern?
Achtung: Abends ist Länderspiel.


----------



## B3ppo (7. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag passt mir.
Spicak bin ich dabei !

P.S. Ist Forchheim-Süd immer noch gesperrt?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2010)

diesen Do wäre auch bei mir ok ... 

Spicak sowieso immer ... 
für die GravityCard Besitzer unter uns 
also .... ähhhhhm Markus  - Lust evtl am Sa um 1 noch zum GKopf ... 2h fahren oder so - Abends halt noch bischen schieben in der Strecke / Dirtline  und dann So rüber - Spicak ... ?!


----------



## daniel_ohio (7. Juni 2010)

moin moin metzi, roland und co.
warn am samstag mal wieder in pottenstein.
jetzt warn wir mal wieder an der andren trockenhangseite 
gegenüber 601 und bergwachthütte.
hab die stelle dort geknackt (die steile rinne) sogar mit breitem lenker
grüße dani


----------



## Axalp (7. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> diesen Do wäre auch bei mir ok ...
> 
> Spicak sowieso immer ...
> für die GravityCard Besitzer unter uns
> also .... ähhhhhm Markus  - Lust evtl am Sa um 1 noch zum GKopf ... 2h fahren oder so - Abends halt noch bischen schieben in der Strecke / Dirtline und dann So rüber - Spicak ... ?!



Klingt gut, bin aber ledier raus für Samstag - es wird beim Arbeitskollegen eine Fleischdiät gemacht!

@Daniel: Achtung, die Hilfspolizei liest eventuell hier mit...


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> moin moin metzi, roland und co.
> warn am samstag mal wieder in pottenstein.
> jetzt warn wir mal wieder an der andren trockenhangseite
> gegenüber 601 und bergwachthütte.
> ...



glückwunsch, alter narr
durch die rinne, oder so wie wir gedacht hatten, also rechts  über die schräge


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2010)

@daniel
sauber sog i. 
hast du es nach der Rinne (ich glaube auch rechts über den Felsen) noch geschafft zum stehen zu kommen bzw. kontrolliert weiter zu fahren. Oder ist es etws eng geworden.


----------



## daniel_ohio (7. Juni 2010)

moin also @metzi bin sie so gefahren wie wir gedacht haben rechts drüber
@roland danach hast kein problem mit auslauf geht prima nur oben nach der einfahrt musst ein bisl die bremsn öffnen um ein wegrutschen zu verhindern.
p. s. am freitag is des abi rum wer lust hat fahren um 1 am freitag nach osternohe


----------



## Axalp (8. Juni 2010)

Todtnau:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11625335"]Falco & Gernot Ruppert cruising the downhill track in Todtnau on Vimeo[/ame]

&

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/142671/

Soviel zum Thema: "Man muss "schnell" fahren, damit's richtig flowig wird..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2010)

eman und ich werden am sonntag auch in spicack sein. (wenn das material + knochen halten)


----------



## Axalp (8. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön sehr schön. 

Einfach den Einschlagspuren folgen. Der Bernd ist dann nicht zu übersehen...


----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eman und ich werden am sonntag auch in spicack sein. (wenn das material + knochen halten)



ich glaub die hüpfer von unsrer truppe kennst ned, evt dem axalp, den hab ich scho solang nemmer gsehn, den kenn ich scho nemmer


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2010)

doch doch, hab fast alle schon kennen gelernt.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2010)

Hab heute mal die Regenjacke aus dem Rucksack da es 30° in der Sonne hatte als ich losfuhr. Heimwärts auf dem verbotenen erwischte mich dann auch gleich mal ein Gewitter. Bin dann schnell runtergesaust war aber daheim trotzdem durch. Waren durch den Regen leider nur 28Km und 780HM wollte eigentlich die 1000 vollmachen.
Am Schlangentrail sind zurzeit einige Bergabhinterradbremser unterwegs, die haben schon einen richtig kleinen Graben in den Weg gebremst. Sollten viell. mal lernen ihre vordere Bremse zu benutzen.


----------



## Axalp (8. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub die hüpfer von unsrer truppe kennst ned, evt dem axalp, den hab ich scho solang nemmer gsehn, den kenn ich scho nemmer



Des stimmt (fast). Mittlerweile muss mir der Roland schon die Trails in der Fränkischen zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> diesen Do wäre auch bei mir ok ...


Diesen Do gehts bei mir nicht. Müssen wir auf nächste Woche schieben.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sehr schön sehr schön.
> 
> Einfach den Einschlagspuren folgen. Der Bernd ist dann nicht zu übersehen...



Wird Zeit das bei dir mal meine Faust einschlägt!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juni 2010)

und was macht denn unser Schoschi ... 

wennst weiter so machst, müssen wir mit Dir ne Eingangsprüfung PdS machen obst überhaupt fit bist ...


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juni 2010)

schrott ...


----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und was macht denn unser Schoschi ...
> 
> wennst weiter so machst, müssen wir mit Dir ne Eingangsprüfung PdS machen obst überhaupt fit bist ...



Pff, da kannst' gleich den Stevie Wonder zur Führerscheinprüfung zulassen...


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab heute mal die Regenjacke aus dem Rucksack da es 30° in der Sonne hatte als ich losfuhr. Heimwärts auf dem verbotenen erwischte mich dann auch gleich mal ein Gewitter. Bin dann schnell runtergesaust war aber daheim trotzdem durch. Waren durch den Regen leider nur 28Km und 780HM wollte eigentlich die 1000 vollmachen.
> Am Schlangentrail sind zurzeit einige Bergabhinterradbremser unterwegs, die haben schon einen richtig kleinen Graben in den Weg gebremst. Sollten viell. mal lernen ihre vordere Bremse zu benutzen.



tja, werst mit mir gstarted, ich hab 50km u locker 1000hm gmacht, und des einzige nass des ich hatte, war der kneipbecken nach der tour.

morgen techno pottensta, um 1545 uhr kläran.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> tja, werst mit mir gstarted, ich hab 50km u locker 1000hm gmacht, und des einzige nass des ich hatte, war der kneipbecken nach der tour.
> 
> morgen techno pottensta, um 1545 uhr kläran.



50 Anfängerkilometer


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub die hüpfer von unsrer truppe kennst ned, evt dem axalp, den hab ich scho solang nemmer gsehn, den kenn ich scho nemmer



Die Hüpfer sind doch nicht unsere Gruppe, das ist eine Abspaltung wie die Linken von der SPD.


----------



## Schoschi (9. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und was macht denn unser Schoschi ...
> 
> wennst weiter so machst, müssen wir mit Dir ne Eingangsprüfung PdS machen obst überhaupt fit bist ...



Nee, des wird scho klappen. Freitag nach der ARbeit evtl. Ochsenkopf oder Osternohe. Soll halt mal sauheiß werden........


----------



## B3ppo (9. Juni 2010)

Hahaha, war übrigends am Montag in der Fränkischen. Nachdem mich der Peter versetzt hat bin ich zur Matterhornparke und bin gefahren was ich gefunden habe 
Spitzkehren, Jägersteig, Pavillion. Muschelquell ist aufgrund akuter Jägersteigsfrustation ausgefallen...
Am Sonntag wird gehupft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> tja, werst mit mir gstarted, ich hab 50km u locker 1000hm gmacht, und des einzige nass des ich hatte, war der kneipbecken nach der tour.
> 
> morgen techno pottensta, um 1545 uhr kläran.


Gestern 15 Km mit 1100 Hm!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juni 2010)

Gestern ... 2h GA1 ... inkl. Dusche 4 Free ab Erlangen Stadt ... SChwabenStyle


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gestern 15 Km mit 1100 Hm!



mitn auto oder mitn lift


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> mitn auto oder mitn lift



Aber mitn Lift bergab.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nee, des wird scho klappen. Freitag nach der ARbeit evtl. Ochsenkopf oder Osternohe. Soll halt mal sauheiß werden........


34°C + Fullface+Saftyjacket+ Protektoren="viel Spaß!!!"


----------



## B3ppo (9. Juni 2010)

Das ist Training für Pds


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nee, des wird scho klappen. Freitag nach der ARbeit evtl. Ochsenkopf oder Osternohe. Soll halt mal sauheiß werden........



Richtige Männer werden in der fränkischen geschmiedet.
Deswegen fahr ich dort auch so ungerne.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juni 2010)

Außerdem...............: Echte Männer müssen stinken.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juni 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Außerdem...............: Echte Männer müssen stinken.......!!!!!!!!


Ich glab du bisd sogor zum Stinkn zu faul ("Stinkfaul!!), bzw. hörsd noch aner Minudn des Stinkn auf wallsd nimmer konnsd!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glab du bisd sogor zum Stinkn zu faul ("Stinkfaul!!), bzw. hörsd noch aner Minudn des Stinkn auf wallsd nimmer konnsd!!!


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juni 2010)

Irgendwas kann jeder, ich find schon noch raus was es bei mir ist......


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juni 2010)

Oh Mann, ständig was Anderes. Heute krankheitsbedingter Totalausfall. Nix mit Osternohe. Wenn das so weiter geht dann muss ich in PDS von 0 in die Vollen. Also Jan: Vergiss bloß nicht die lustigen Tropfen vom letzten Jahr....


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2010)

gute besserung, schoschi, in allen dingen


----------



## Blackcycle (11. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung! Du fÃ¤hrst ja noch weniger als ich... 
Ich bin dann morgen schon am GeiÃkopf und zieh am Sonntag weiter nach ÂpiÄÃ¡k. 
Da werd ich den restlichen Haufen ja hoffentlich gegen 9 Uhr treffen. 
Das hÃ¤ngt ja aber wohl vom E-Werk am Samstag ab...


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Juni 2010)

wie ... und die Regierung hast das genehmigt ?! 

oder ist die Regierung auch mit dabei ?! ... hast ja doch Eier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (11. Juni 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Du fÃ¤hrst ja noch weniger als ich...
> Ich bin dann morgen schon am GeiÃkopf und zieh am Sonntag weiter nach Å piÄÃ¡k.
> Da werd ich den restlichen Haufen ja hoffentlich gegen 9 Uhr treffen.
> Das hÃ¤ngt ja aber wohl vom E-Werk am Samstag ab...




Aber zerstÃ¶r dein Rad nicht wieder gleich am GKopf. Bis Sonntag


----------



## Blackcycle (11. Juni 2010)

> zerstör dein Rad nicht wieder


Deshalb hab ich grad mal noch ein Bild vom Ist-Zustand gemacht...


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2010)

werd morgen a grössere runden in der fränkischen fohren, so ab 10.00uhr, wenn aner lust hat , sagen


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2010)

heute war ich mal mit Jochen, dem Florentino und zwei hübschen Mädels unterwegs. Die Daten können sich sehen lassen.
Wir sind um 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach losgefahren, VDO Auswertung 51 KM und 1330 HM.
Top All Mountain Runde bei bestem Biker Wetter.


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2010)

wer issn der florentino, dei hund


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer issn der florentino, dei hund



Du Depp, des is der Arbeitskollege vom Jochen seiner Frau. Ein feiner Kerl.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Juni 2010)

ja ja ... gestern wieder nen super Tag in Spicak gehabt ... nur einer hat UNENTSCHULDIGT gefehlt ... ratet mal wer ... 

Setzen 6 der Herr ... 

ich sehe es schon kommen, nach dem ersten Tag PdS shredden machen 2 Leute erst mal Pause zwecks mangelnder Kondi ...


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ja ja ... gestern wieder nen super Tag in Spicak gehabt ... nur einer hat UNENTSCHULDIGT gefehlt ... ratet mal wer ...
> 
> Setzen 6 der Herr ...
> 
> ich sehe es schon kommen, nach dem ersten Tag PdS shredden machen 2 Leute erst mal Pause zwecks mangelnder Kondi ...



des könnten soviele sein, ausser markus drau ich jeden zu das er unendschuldigt fernbleibt, aber mei erster tipp heiss bernd, obwohl er sagt eigendlich scho immer ab, zwar kurzfristig, aber immerhin, also wer war s


----------



## B3ppo (14. Juni 2010)

er hat ja nicht unentschuldigt gefehlt, gegen 23.00 kam eine absage vom schluckspecht


----------



## Axalp (14. Juni 2010)

ÂpiÄÃ¡k war wie immer genial! Erweiterte + neue StreckenfÃ¼hrung, die noch mal eine Schippe mehr Laune drauflegt, Bach-Gap und Table-Line gehen mittlerweile fast wie im Schlaf, gutes und gÃ¼nstiges Mittagessen...

...und am Abend gewinnt Deutschland! Perfekter Tag!

Nur um klarzustellen: Der Bernd hat schon pÃ¼nktlich abgesagt, aber der Grund war mal wieder unendliche *Disziplinlosigkeit*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> ÂpiÄÃ¡k war wie immer genial! Erweiterte + neue StreckenfÃ¼hrung, die noch mal eine Schippe mehr Laune drauflegt, Bach-Gap und Table-Line gehen mittlerweile fast wie im Schlaf, gutes und gÃ¼nstiges Mittagessen...
> 
> ...und am Abend gewinnt Deutschland! Perfekter Tag!
> 
> Nur um klarzustellen: Der Bernd hat schon pÃ¼nktlich abgesagt, aber der Grund war mal wieder unendliche *Disziplinlosigkeit*.



ich habs doch gewusst
bernd , du bist der best

werd morgen mitn daniel a tourchen ab rotenbÃ¼hl starten um 1530, aber ihr mÃ¼sst ja alle da noch schaffen


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2010)

Der Bernd wird immer besser, jetzt tanzt er schon auf zwei Hochzeiten und sagt alle beide ab.
Denn eigentlich wollte er am Sonntag auch noch die Egloffsteintour mitfahren. Dann kam aber die besagte email Absage.
Warscheinlich hat er schon Absagetexte gespeichert und muss sie nur noch als verteiler email abschicken.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> er hat ja nicht unentschuldigt gefehlt, gegen 23.00 kam eine absage vom schluckspecht





Axalp schrieb:


> ÂpiÄÃ¡k war wie immer genial! Erweiterte + neue StreckenfÃ¼hrung, die noch mal eine Schippe mehr Laune drauflegt, Bach-Gap und Table-Line gehen mittlerweile fast wie im Schlaf, gutes und gÃ¼nstiges Mittagessen...
> 
> ...und am Abend gewinnt Deutschland! Perfekter Tag!
> 
> Nur um klarzustellen: Der Bernd hat schon pÃ¼nktlich abgesagt, aber der Grund war mal wieder unendliche *Disziplinlosigkeit*.





peter metz schrieb:


> ich habs doch gewusst
> bernd , du bist der best
> 
> werd morgen mitn daniel a tourchen ab rotenbÃ¼hl starten um 1530, aber ihr mÃ¼sst ja alle da noch schaffen





RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd wird immer besser, jetzt tanzt er schon auf zwei Hochzeiten und sagt alle beide ab.
> Denn eigentlich wollte er am Sonntag auch noch die Egloffsteintour mitfahren. Dann kam aber die besagte email Absage.
> Warscheinlich hat er schon Absagetexte gespeichert und muss sie nur noch als verteiler email abschicken.



Ich muss fÃ¼rs Finale am 11.07. trainieren!!!  
War aber dann dennoch zwei Stunden alleine mit zittrigen Beinen in der FrÃ¤nkischen. Stahl wird im Feuer gehÃ¤rtet!!!!


----------



## Blackcycle (15. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich muss fürs Finale am 11.07. trainieren!!!


  So weit ist's schon gekommen. 

Das Wochenende war echt genial.  Hab nur leider gemerkt wie unfit ich derzeit bin. Geißkopf geht halt doch viel mehr ab als Osternohe.
Schorsch geh auch mal trainieren sonst wird PdS echt böse. 

Die neuen Streckenführungen in Tschechien haben auf jeden Fall ziemlich Spass gemacht.


----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2010)

heut a tour mitn daniel, sein kumpel,und friedel gmacht, war top, friedel sei tacho hat 40km und 1000hm bei 13.7 schnitt angezeigt, und daniel hat gut mit durchgezogen


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2010)

heut a Tour aufn Pretzfelder Keller ohne Daniel und seinem Kumpel gemacht,war top, dem T4 sein Tacho hat 16 Km und keine Hm bei einem 60Schnitt angezeigt.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Juni 2010)

ne ne ... lass doch bitte den Schorsch und Bernd einfach nimmer trainieren 

will doch was zu lachen haben in PdS - und dann gibts keine Medis gegen die Schmerzen


----------



## Schoschi (16. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ne ne ... lass doch bitte den Schorsch und Bernd einfach nimmer trainieren
> 
> will doch was zu lachen haben in PdS - und dann gibts keine Medis gegen die Schmerzen



Dachte du wärst ein Kumpel..........!!!
Aber Schmerz ist nur Schwäche die den Körper verlässt...........

Im Moment bin ich außer Gefecht gesetzt weil ich auf meiner Baustelle meinen Rücken zerstört habe, kann grad mal gehen wie Quasimodo. Am Wochenende Hochzeit, und ich muss das Brautauto fahren, kann net mal was trinken. Dieses Jahr sind die Götter gegen mich........


----------



## Schoschi (16. Juni 2010)

Enduro at its best.............

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KRFMnW6h14"]YouTube- Nicolai Webisode Pt. 1 - Enduro Secrettrack ThÃ¼ringen[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOojiUHrDNY"]YouTube- Chris Akrigg - TEOCALI.0 (Pinkbike)[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2010)

Ich fürchte am Wochenende trainiert keiner auch nur irgendwas vernünftiges, wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2010)

scheiss aufs Wetter ... 

Wozu gibts "ganzkörperkondome"  das Demo will auch mal im Dreck spielen ... *g*

@Schoschi: na gut weils Du bist - kommen die Tropfen wieder mit in Koffer ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich fürchte am Wochenende trainiert keiner auch nur irgendwas vernünftiges, wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt.




Ich trainieren am We das hier, und zwar bei Berlin   :kotz:


----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich trainieren am We das hier, und zwar bei Berlin   :kotz:



Ich widerhole mich gerne:
Ich fürchte am Wochenende trainiert keiner auch nur irgendwas *vernünftiges*, wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt.

Wenn ich mich einsaue, dann nur in der guten alten Fränkischen Schweiz!


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2010)

Markus ist doch der geborene Rathsberg-Schieber und im Dreckspieler


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Markus ist doch der geborene Rathsberg-Schieber und im Dreckspieler



genauso wie Du oder ?! 

ach ja ... könnten ja Theoretisch das "trainiern" am Sa auf So like Breyer machen, Grund hätten wir ja ... *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (16. Juni 2010)

hi,

aus aktuellem anlass suche ich ein paar schöne trails in der fränkischen.. lang und schön flowig bevorzugt. gibts da was? bekomm morgen mein torque geliefert
achja, kenn auch den friedel und die anderen jungs aus dem posedown, vielleicht sieht man sich mal beim biken


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2010)

Also mit flowig bist du bei Peter, Roland und co eher auf dem Holzweg. Da gehts verblockt, langsam und technisch bergab 
Mir haben sie zumindest noch wenig Flow gezeigt.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2010)

naja wenn Du es schaffst im Takt zu versetzen, könnte bischen Flow entstehen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja wenn Du es schaffst im Takt zu versetzen, könnte bischen Flow entstehen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2010)

30KM 1150HM 13,5 Schnitt.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich außer Gefecht gesetzt weil ich auf meiner Baustelle meinen Rücken zerstört habe, kann grad mal gehen wie Quasimodo.



 Auf deiner Baustelle Vergrößerst
 wohl dei Vogelhaus.


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> aus aktuellem anlass suche ich ein paar schöne trails in der fränkischen.. lang und schön flowig bevorzugt. gibts da was? bekomm morgen mein torque geliefert
> achja, kenn auch den friedel und die anderen jungs aus dem posedown, vielleicht sieht man sich mal beim biken



einfach mal mitfohren, flowige strecken fohren wir auch, meist  ist des der verbindungsweg der techno stücke wir schreiben eigentlich immer ins forum, wann und wo wir uns treffen, aber du kannst auch dei handynr per pn schicken, dann kann ich dir bescheid geben.
am freitag zb fohr ich fränkische (wo sonst) um13.30 ab rotenbühler schwimmbad prkplatz, aber da wirst du wahrscheinlich noch arbeiten, wenn du doch zeit hast , sag bescheid


----------



## steveo282 (16. Juni 2010)

super .. die woche wirds weng eng, obwohl ich nicht arbeite (erst vor kurzem abitur gemacht  )
ich les schon seit längerem ab und zu mit, hätte auch noch ein freund (votec v.sx) der auch mitgehen würde. wenns euch net zuviele werden 
ich meld mich


----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2010)

Also bei uns sind alle willkommen, solange sie kein Rocky Mountain oder Cheetah fahren...  

Also es gibt auch durchaus flowige Abschnitte in der Fränkischen. Wie gesagt, einfach 'mal mitfahren und sich nicht durch den Peter oder (vor allem) dem Roland abschrecken lassen. 

Freitag 13.30? Da spielt Deutschland. Und ich muss nach dem Abpfiff die Zeit wieder reinholen.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf deiner Baustelle Vergrößerst
> wohl dei Vogelhaus.



neeee. muss mein zukünftiges Erbe weng sanieren und so......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> neeee. muss mein zukünftiges Erbe weng sanieren und so......



...das Güllefaß?


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2010)

wann ist denn nun jetzt mal PdS besprechung Herr B ?! 

muss langsam mal wissen ob ich den Ducato noch organisieren muss oder nicht etc. ...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also bei uns sind alle willkommen, solange sie kein Rocky Mountain oder Cheetah fahren...


Da nimmt man sie auf, zieht sie groß,ignoriert ihre Homosexualität, ihre Ostherkunft und dann ist man nicht mehr erwünscht!
PDS Treffen: Sonntag oder Mittwoch würde bei mir passen.

Heute den großen Osser unter die Stollen genommen. Die Plomben halten


----------



## daniel_ohio (16. Juni 2010)

hey steve 
du trainierst doch im posedown??
könnten auch mal ein ründchen in der fränkisch drehen wennst lust hast und dir des tempo bergauf mitm metzi zu langsam is
grüße dani


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> hey steve
> du trainierst doch im posedown??
> könnten auch mal ein ründchen in der fränkisch drehen wennst lust hast und dir des tempo bergauf mitm metzi zu langsam is
> grüße dani


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also bei uns sind alle willkommen, solange sie kein Cheetah fahren...
> (vor allem) dem Roland abschrecken lassen.
> Freitag 13.30? Da spielt Deutschland. Und ich muss nach dem Abpfiff die Zeit wieder reinholen.



Nix gegen Cheetah meins (kein Ignition)  kommt auch in ca 4-5 Wochen.
Ich werd dich mal wieder abschrecken müssen.
Was ist jetzt wichtiger ganz Deutschland oder die fränkische Schweiz.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2010)

ich möchte heute noch mal eine Runde in der fränkischen drehen, das Wetter soll ja morgen beschissen (Regen) werden.
Zeit wäre mir egal, hat viell. einer Lust?!


----------



## Axalp (17. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nix gegen Cheetah meins (kein Ignition)  kommt auch in ca 4-5 Wochen.
> Ich werd dich mal wieder abschrecken müssen.
> Was ist jetzt wichtiger ganz Deutschland oder die fränkische Schweiz.



Aber bei Dir ist doch eh die Halbwertszeit begrenzt. Sobald man das lästern anfängt, hast' doch sowieso schon wieder 'was neues. 

Wir würden um 18:45 eine Runde ab Erlangen (Obi-Kreisel) drehen.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juni 2010)

schitt - bin für heute Abend raus - und nein nicht wegen Saufen  mein Rad ist in der Kiste...

@all PdS: Dann machen wir jetzt nächsten Mi FIX !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Aber bei Dir ist doch eh die Halbwertszeit begrenzt. Sobald man das lästern anfängt, hast' doch sowieso schon wieder 'was neues.
> 
> Wir würden um 18:45 eine Runde ab Erlangen (Obi-Kreisel) drehen.



Wenn sich keiner meldet werd ich mal wieder eine Runde mit euch drehen.
Hetzles oder Kalchreuth?


----------



## Axalp (17. Juni 2010)

Kalchreuth. 

Zur Info: Ich nehme das Zesty. 
Und der Hr. Gardill wird wahrscheinlich mit dem Epic antreten.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juni 2010)

Du hast doch keine CC Flunder Oland ... - aber so nen starker Mann wie Du kommt sicher auch mitm Freerider hinterher ...


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Du hast doch keine CC Flunder Oland ... - aber so nen starker Mann wie Du kommt sicher auch mitm Freerider hinterher ...



Dann warte ich lieber mal bis du wieder mitfährst.


----------



## B3ppo (17. Juni 2010)

Bin heut abend raus, muss bis 18.30 hier in der Apo die Stellung halten.
Nächsten Mittwoche ist Deutschland - Ghana !?! Hat der Herr B. ne Leinwand auf der Terrasse?


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> schitt - bin für heute Abend raus - und nein nicht wegen Saufen  mein Rad ist in der Kiste...
> 
> @all PdS: Dann machen wir jetzt nächsten Mi FIX !!!!!



sollte nicht lieber ne Frau in Deiner Kiste sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (17. Juni 2010)

welche frau ?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> schitt - bin für heute Abend raus - und nein nicht wegen Saufen  mein Rad ist in der Kiste...
> 
> @all PdS: Dann machen wir jetzt nächsten Mi FIX !!!!!





B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin heut abend raus, muss bis 18.30 hier in der Apo die Stellung halten.
> Nächsten Mittwoche ist Deutschland - Ghana !?! Hat der Herr B. ne Leinwand auf der Terrasse?



Dann wird halt im Kino geglotzt. Treffen wir uns halt zwischen !8:00 und 18:30.Bis 20:30 sollten wir dann ja wohl durch sein. Habe mir schon mal ne Liste überlegt was wir mitnehmen sollten.
1. Bikes
2. Bier
3. Steaks
4. Reservebier
5. Deutschlandtrikot
6. Tropfen fürn Schoschi!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> welche frau ?


Aufblasbare Olga!!! Tubeless natürlich!!!


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Juni 2010)

haha der war gut

aber mit tubless hat der jan doch so seine problemchen


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> haha der war gut
> 
> aber mit tubless hat der jan doch so seine problemchen


Muss halt ordentlich Seifenlauge auf den kleinen Lümmel, dann flutscht
das schon rein!!!


----------



## B3ppo (17. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann wird halt im Kino geglotzt. Treffen wir uns halt zwischen !8:00 und 18:30.Bis 20:30 sollten wir dann ja wohl durch sein. Habe mir schon mal ne Liste überlegt was wir mitnehmen sollten.
> 1. Bikes
> 2. Bier
> 3. Steaks
> ...



Klingt gut, Wetter sollte ja passen.
Nicht vergessen, Reifen!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2010)

@roland
woll mer nächste woch evt scharnitzjoch machen, falls des wetter past und ich a tag frei bekomm, evt mittwoch o donnerstach


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> woll mer nächste woch evt scharnitzjoch machen, falls des wetter past und ich a tag frei bekomm, evt mittwoch o donnerstach




Bin i sofort dabei. Bis dahin mach ich noch a weng Konditraining.
In 10min fahr ich los.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich ständig mit 3 Bar und Dichtmilch rumfahren würde, hätte ich auch keine Probs mit Tubeless ... ne Herr Stylo 

so ne Olga aus LatexLand hält mich gar nicht aus - die mach ich platt 

Reifen für Frankreich ... da reichen Panzerketten *g* 
mehr brauch ich da nicht ... - und Bier und Fleisch


----------



## B3ppo (17. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag hab ich Marienbergjoch geplant, fahr Donnerstag früh nach Ehrwald, bin aber flexibel, da ich erst abends in Ehrwald sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2010)

fahr lieber mit zum Scharnitzjoch, dort kannst dei Froggy mal ordentlich testen. Is flowig und ab Höllentour gruselig.


----------



## B3ppo (17. Juni 2010)

Hab grad mal eure alten Bilder angeschaut. Wie siehts denn da mit tragen aus? Wie lange und ab wo geht dir Tour los?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2010)

So zurück bin grad mal die Original Lindelbachtour mit meinem Freerideenduroallmountainhardtail gefahren 35KM mit Schnitt 16,1.
Morgen wird Pause gemacht und am Wochenende eine oder zwei schöne Touren.

@Christopher die Tour hat ca 800 hm, tragen ca 3/4 bis 1 Stunde. Abfahrt unbeschreiblich.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hab grad mal eure alten Bilder angeschaut. Wie siehts denn da mit tragen aus? Wie lange und ab wo geht dir Tour los?



des rauf komma ist ned des proplem, aber des runter fohren, wenn der des ned gfällt, dann wirst scho aweng fluchen und schieben, aber landschaftlich a traum


----------



## steveo282 (17. Juni 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> hey steve
> du trainierst doch im posedown??
> könnten auch mal ein ründchen in der fränkisch drehen wennst lust hast und dir des tempo bergauf mitm metzi zu langsam is
> grüße dani


jo ikke bins 
klar, können wir machen, muss mein tork aber noch bissel pimpen..mit 2.5dh schlappen tritt es sich nicht so schön bergauf


----------



## Schoschi (17. Juni 2010)

Nächsten Mittwoch klingt gut.............


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2010)

morgen fussball, ha, da sen die wälder frei von redsocks, hoffe des wetter hält


----------



## Blackcycle (17. Juni 2010)

Hier ein Video von einem der für uns die Strecken vorgewärmt hat.


----------



## Axalp (17. Juni 2010)

Aaaah, das schöne Demo...

Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit fahren wir wieder hin!

Nette CC-Runde heute mit etwas Airtime und unfreiwilligen DH-Einlagen in tiefen Rinnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (18. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen fussball, ha, da sen die wälder frei von redsocks, hoffe des wetter hält



Wetter hat nicht gehalten.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2010)

Ich mach heut mal was ganz untypisches, ich leg mich aufs Sofa und glotze Fussball.


----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2010)

dreckwetter
morgen 10.00uhr rotenbühl


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2010)

Bin wieder aufgestanden deutschland liegt 0:1 zurück. Scheiß Fußball surfe lieber im Inet.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Juni 2010)

Mache beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2010)

Andreas wie schaut mal wieder mit einer lustig technischen Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2010)

10 Uhr? Viel zu früh!

Ich denk' mal der Christopher und ich sind am Sonntag irgendwo in der Fränkischen anzutreffen. 

Kirschenweg wollt' ich schon lange 'mal wieder fahren...


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Juni 2010)

dreggggggggs Wedddddder


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> 10 Uhr? Viel zu früh!
> 
> Ich denk' mal der Christopher und ich sind am Sonntag irgendwo in der Fränkischen anzutreffen.
> 
> Kirschenweg wollt' ich schon lange 'mal wieder fahren...



Mensch, Mensch Mensch was ist blos aus der strebsamen deutschen Jugend geworden.
Als ich noch jung war zog man in aller frühe seine Uniform an, und traf sich zur allgemeinen körperlichen Ertüchtigung.
Danach wurde man in theoretischen Kursen auf die Weltherrschaft vorbereitet.


----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> 10 Uhr? Viel zu früh!
> 
> Ich denk' mal der Christopher und ich sind am Sonntag irgendwo in der Fränkischen anzutreffen.
> 
> Kirschenweg wollt' ich schon lange 'mal wieder fahren...



alter lappo, schau das dein arsch mal wieder früh raus bringst, sonst vergeht des jahr und wir senn nedmal a gmeinsame tour gfohrn


----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> alter lappo, schau das dein arsch mal wieder früh raus bringst, sonst vergeht des jahr und wir senn nedmal a gmeinsame tour gfohrn



Tja, musst halt 'mal mit in einen Bikepark. Letzte Woche bin ich Sonntags um Punkt 6.00 Uhr aus den Federn. 

Sonntag ging schon 'was, aber nicht so früh...


----------



## OldSchool (18. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> dreckwetter
> morgen 10.00uhr rotenbühl



Würde morgen mit fahren, aber nur wenn es nicht regnet sonst fahre ich bei mir zu Hause was.

Wo ist Rotenbühl?

Trail Tour?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> jo ikke bins
> klar, können wir machen, muss mein tork aber noch bissel pimpen..mit 2.5dh schlappen tritt es sich nicht so schön bergauf


 und ich dachte immer 2.5 ist schon die kleinste Größe!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Würde morgen mit fahren, aber nur wenn es nicht regnet sonst fahre ich bei mir zu Hause was.
> 
> Wo ist Rotenbühl?
> 
> Trail Tour?



Rothenbühl ist der Schwimmbadparkplatz von Ebermannstadt. Trailtour ehr nicht was halt bei der Nässe geht wird gefahren.
Also bis morgen.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rothenbühl ist der Schwimmbadparkplatz von Ebermannstadt. Trailtour ehr nicht was halt bei der Nässe geht wird gefahren.
> Also bis morgen.



Danke.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2010)

Zurück von der 6 Stunden Tour. War wie immer geil, und durch die Nässe anspruchsvoller als sonst.

Morgen früh ab Leutenbach 9.30 Uhr Jochen, Peter, Bernd? und ich.
Wenn noch einer Lust hat bitte melden.
verbotener, Retterner Kanzel, verbotener ca. 25KM und 800 HM.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zurück von der 6 Stunden Tour. War wie immer geil, und durch die Nässe anspruchsvoller als sonst.
> 
> Morgen früh ab Leutenbach 9.30 Uhr Jochen, Peter, Bernd? und ich.
> Wenn noch einer Lust hat bitte melden.
> ...


Bin dabei!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!



schön bernd, dann könn mer nochmal übers joch redn, denn dienstach schauts wetter graussig aus
http://www.bergfex.at/brandlift-scharnitz/wetter/


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> schön bernd, dann könn mer nochmal übers joch redn, denn dienstach schauts wetter graussig aus
> http://www.bergfex.at/brandlift-scharnitz/wetter/


Ich man, do brauchmer nimmer drüber redn!!


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zurück von der 6 Stunden Tour. War wie immer geil, und durch die Nässe anspruchsvoller als sonst.
> 
> Morgen früh ab Leutenbach 9.30 Uhr Jochen, Peter, Bernd? und ich.
> Wenn noch einer Lust hat bitte melden.
> ...



wenn ich aus dem bett komme, vielleicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn ich aus dem bett komme, vielleicht.


Mann oder Memme?


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juni 2010)

werd morgen in Osti sein für nen halben Tag .... wenn wer Bock hat - kommen 

Voraussetzung - Park offen


----------



## Axalp (19. Juni 2010)

Die Spalter Christopher und ich fahren morgen ab 11 Uhr in Egloffstein los.

ca. 35...40 km und 800...1200 Hm (je nach Fitnesszustand der Teilnehmer und je nach Wetter)

Ziel: Möglichst viel Flow!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ziel: Möglichst viel Flow!



da hast jede Straße nen Berg runter mehr Flow 

Wieso Spalter 
Die Karten werden dann in PdS auf den Tisch gelegt


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Spalter Christopher und ich fahren morgen ab 11 Uhr in Egloffstein los.
> 
> ca. 35...40 km und 800...1200 Hm (je nach Fitnesszustand der Teilnehmer und je nach Wetter)
> 
> Ziel: Möglichst viel Flow!



Flow? Schaschlik, Balkenstein, Höllentrail, Augustustreppe, Spiegelfelsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2010)

man, früher sind wir ja noch zusammen alles gfohren, jetzt fährt der a do rum und die andren da rum


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Spalter Christopher und ich fahren morgen ab 11 Uhr in Egloffstein los.
> 
> ca. 35...40 km und 800...1200 Hm (je nach Fitnesszustand der Teilnehmer und je nach Wetter)
> 
> Ziel: Möglichst viel Flow!



wo ist treffpunkt? die zeit ist mir wenigsten angenehm.

@peter
hauptproblem ist einfach die abfahrtszeit. am sonntag will ich nicht so früh raus aus dem bett.


----------



## Axalp (20. Juni 2010)

Wir würden auf dem großen Wanderparkplatz am südlichen Ortsrand (Richtung Hammerbühl) parken.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

der platz in der kurve? 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...98727,11.265514&spn=0.005149,0.01354&t=h&z=17


----------



## Axalp (20. Juni 2010)

Exakt!!!


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

ok, bis denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (20. Juni 2010)

Heute:
Sorg-DH, Balkenstein (flowiger Teil), Spiegelfelsen, Röthelfels, Kirschenweg.

Knapp 38...39 km, 1100...1200 Hm.

Verschärftes Tempo bergab und zu dichtes Auffahren führt bei Wicki-Wicki-Trails in der Bremszone dann zu sowas :





Moderne Kunst:


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Heute:
> Sorg-DH, Balkenstein (flowiger Teil), Spiegelfelsen, Röthelfels, Kirschenweg.
> 
> Knapp 38...39 km, 1100...1200 Hm.
> ...


Das weiße Froggy (Markus) schaut Ok aus, das grüne (Christopher) sieht man nicht, dann bleibt als Besitzer des seltsam verformten Vorderrades nur einer..... ..... MR. 100% Verschleiß, der Freund aller Ersatzteillager: MR.........Speeeeeeeeeediiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!! 
@Speediiiii: Dusd etz den Singlespeeder zu am Singlewheeler upgraden??

Respekt Männer!!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2010)

krass krass ...warum macht ihr immer was kaputt 

Dein Froggy i.O. Markus ?


----------



## OldSchool (20. Juni 2010)

Ja, Marcel die Fahrten im Leutenbacher thread werden noch dein Ende werden, Obacht!!!


----------



## B3ppo (20. Juni 2010)

Hab mir das ganze aus sicherer Entfernung angeschaut wie die beiden purzelten  Wozu ein kleiner Stock in der Kurbel doch gut ist.
War ein anstrengendes Stück Arbeit das schwere Froggy die Hm hochzudrücken. Aber die Abfahrten haben sich gelohnt


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2010)

ich hoff des ist zum schluss der tour pasiert, sonst hat sichs wieder ned gelohnt her zufahren, damals die feder von der rohlof und jetzt des teil, irgendwie hast do ka so rechtes glück,


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

alles halb so wild da eh schon ein neues laufrad in arbeit ist. aber ich seh aus, als hätte ich eins auf die nase bekommen. mal schauen, welche verfärbung sich morgen einstellt.

@sadam
zumindest sind die dt felgen seitensteif. zurückdrücken mit 250kg ging nicht mehr.

@oldschool
ach, die leutenbacher sachen sind nur materialintensiv, bei den fichtelgebirgsjungs kommt noch der knochenbelastungstest dazu.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> alles halb so wild da eh schon ein neues laufrad in arbeit ist. aber ich seh aus, als hätte ich eins auf die nase bekommen. mal schauen, welche verfärbung sich morgen einstellt.
> 
> @sadam
> zumindest sind die dt felgen seitensteif. zurückdrücken mit 250kg ging nicht mehr.
> ...



Solltest du nicht mal über eine CC Karriere nachdenken?!
Dieses ewige schnelle Bergabfahren bekommt dir doch nicht.
Entweder bist du oder dein Bike kaputt.
Das sind nur die scheizz Froschschenkelbikes die halten doch nichts aus!


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

war doch nur eine cc runde. anders würde es mir bei den rasierten auch nicht ergehen.

zu den französisch entwickelten rahmen muss ich mal ein lobendes wort verlieren. ich bin jetzt in der vierten saison, den ersten lagern, unzähligen stürzen + misshandlungen und mit einem pflegeaufwand den die meisten als "unter aller sau" bezeichnen würden. aber ... der rahmen hält!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aber ... der rahmen hält!



..... noch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> war doch nur eine cc runde. anders würde es mir bei den rasierten auch nicht ergehen.
> 
> zu den französisch entwickelten rahmen muss ich mal ein lobendes wort verlieren. ich bin jetzt in der vierten saison, den ersten lagern, unzähligen stürzen + misshandlungen und mit einem pflegeaufwand den die meisten als "unter aller sau" bezeichnen würden. aber ... der rahmen hält!



tja ... Französinen mögen es eben dreckig


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juni 2010)

@PDS-ler: Also am Mittwoch bei mir um 18:30. Ab 20:30 Fußball. Zum Essen könnten wir auch Pizza kommen lassen. Der Luigi bei uns macht echt gute Teile. Grillen geht natürlich auch. Meinungen? Ich will Pizza.


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @PDS-ler: Also am Mittwoch bei mir um 18:30. Ab 20:30 Fußball. Zum Essen könnten wir auch Pizza kommen lassen. Der Luigi bei uns macht echt gute Teile. Grillen geht natürlich auch. Meinungen? Ich will Pizza.



Ich will einen Pizzabäcker sehen, der NICHT Luigi heisst. Ist wohl Innungsvoraussetzung. 

Von mir aus auch Pizza.

Der Nachtisch wird auf jeden Fall gerade von mir zubereitet!


----------



## Schoschi (21. Juni 2010)

Pizza, einwandfrei.............


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juni 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Pizza, einwandfrei.............


Quattro Formaggi oder Hawai? (für Insider)


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2010)

wie hieß der Nachtisch Eisbecher Cup Dänemark


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juni 2010)

ok ... pizza  ... aber mit Fleisch drufff ...


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juni 2010)

Ach schö wors damols!!.... " do is ja blos Käs drauf!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juni 2010)

und schalte deinen Kühlschrank schon mal auf Max Eiswürfel  

Caipi wir kommen ...


----------



## were (22. Juni 2010)

Ist Morgen und/oder Donnerstag jemand bei ner Feierabendrunde ab Oberehrenbach oder meinetwegn a Leutenbach dabei?

Start net vor 17Uhr(muss ja was ärbern) so ca. 2-3Std.

zB. Oberehrenbach, seidmar, moriz, leutnbach, rodnsta, walberla, trubachtal egloffsta, und wieder rüber nach haidhof obaehraboach...


----------



## B3ppo (22. Juni 2010)

18.30 und Pizza passt! 
Komm dann aus N direkt nach Hausen, wenn der Herr Breyer mir die Adresse seines Domizils schickt? Kann mir das links-rechts-rechts-links immer nicht merken


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2010)

were schrieb:


> Ist Morgen und/oder Donnerstag jemand bei ner Feierabendrunde ab Oberehrenbach oder meinetwegn a Leutenbach dabei?
> 
> Start net vor 17Uhr(muss ja was ärbern) so ca. 2-3Std.
> 
> zB. Oberehrenbach, seidmar, moriz, leutnbach, rodnsta, walberla, trubachtal egloffsta, und wieder rüber nach haidhof obaehraboach...



Leider ka Zeid

heud nu amol a Dräningsfahrd morgn ruh und Donnersdoch in die Alben.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2010)

Heute eine schöne Vollgasrunde mit Peter und Julian gedreht 30KM 660 Ciclo HM.
Mit dabei der allseits beliebte Rasengitterberg.
Heute hatte ich das erste mal ein steifes Glied beim fahren. Aber der Peter hat dran rumgespielt bis es wieder gängig war. Danach war alles sehr feucht, und roch nach Brunox.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne Vollgasrunde mit Peter und Julian gedreht 30KM 660 Ciclo HM.
> Mit dabei der allseits beliebte Rasengitterberg.
> Heute hatte ich das erste mal ein steifes Glied beim fahren. Aber der Peter hat dran rumgespielt bis es wieder gängig war. Danach war alles sehr feucht, und roch nach Brunox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juni 2010)

@Herr Gardil: würden Sie wieder das Shuttle von Erli aus übernehmen ?!


----------



## Blackcycle (23. Juni 2010)

Pizza nur wenn sie von der französischen Bedienung vorbeigebracht wird.   

Ich bin allerdings morgen nicht dabei, muss Burger essen gehen. 
Und evtl. Fußball schauen. 

Wie das mit dem zweiten Ausflug funktioniert können wir ja dann noch planen, ist ja auch noch länger hin. Vor allem was da die Fahrzeugaufteilung angeht gibt es noch etwas Klärungsbedarf.


----------



## Axalp (23. Juni 2010)

Genau, der Bernd ist zwar gar nicht dabei - soll aber trotzdem fahren...  

Beim zweiten Mal sind's doch ohnehin nur 3 Leute (aus Erlangen). Da ist nur zu klären, ob der Jan oder ich fahren. Oder hast Du auch eine Anhängerkupplung?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juni 2010)

eben ... beim 2. mal ists doch ganz easy 
müssen nur schauen ob das Bier und Fleisch dann noch rein passt - und denke das sowieso der Moggl fahren wird - geht einfach mehr rein als in Golf *g*

Wie kommen wir dann heute Abend zum Breyer Herr Wernet ? der Mr. Rooste soll uns einfach aufgabeln bin ich der Meinung


----------



## B3ppo (23. Juni 2010)

Dann wird's nix mit 18.30 und Abfahrt in Hausen ist 5min nach dem Abpfiff


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juni 2010)

hätte gesagt holst mich und Markus, beim Markus ab, um 18.45 
Dein 1er ist doch fix ... hehe


----------



## Axalp (23. Juni 2010)

Häh? 

Wenn der Christopher um 18:30 beim Bernd sein kann, dann kann er doch gleich zweimal um ~18:20 bei mir sein.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juni 2010)

ich geh davon aus das Christopher bis 18.30 arbeiten muss ... oder ? 

Christopher soll einfach ne Zeit sagen wann er uns bei Dir abholt und gut ist ... 

p.s. bei meinem Spicy hat der Rahmen nen Riss ...  ... das alles 1 Monat nach Garantieablauf ...


----------



## Axalp (23. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich geh davon aus das Christopher bis 18.30 arbeiten muss ... oder ?
> 
> Christopher soll einfach ne Zeit sagen wann er uns bei Dir abholt und gut ist ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7287235&postcount=1889


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juni 2010)

ok ... dann soll er einfach da bei Dir sein ... ich werd auch pünkltich sein, schnell raus, Heim fahren und mit Rad zu Dir - schaffe ich bis 18.30 

Froggy ne ... ist mir 2 much ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (23. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja absolute Verwirrung hier 
Arbeite bis 18.00 und hatte dann geplant direkt zum Breyer, kann natürlich auch euch beim Markus abholen. Wusst ja nicht, dass die zwei Schnapsleichen nen Taxi brauchen 
Morgen gehts um 6.00 los, deswegen zeitige Abfahrt in Hausen !!


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Juni 2010)

ihr machts aber kompliziert!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das ist ja absolute Verwirrung hier
> Arbeite bis 18.00 und hatte dann geplant direkt zum Breyer, kann natürlich auch euch beim Markus abholen. Wusst ja nicht, dass die zwei Schnapsleichen nen Taxi brauchen
> Morgen gehts um 6.00 los, deswegen zeitige Abfahrt in Hausen !!



können auch gerne mit 3 Autos nach Hausen fahren ...


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr echte Männer wärt würdet ihr mir dem Bike kommen!!


----------



## Blackcycle (23. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> bei meinem Spicy hat der Rahmen nen Riss ...  ... das alles 1 Monat nach Garantieablauf ...



Uhh Mist, kommt wohl in den besten Familien vor. Der Zeitpunkt macht es natürlich doppelt ärgerlich.

Wegen Frankreich: Ich denke ich werde dann vermutlich mit dem eigenen Auto anreisen und vorne oder hinten noch ein paar Tage dranhängen. Aber das steht alles noch net so genau fest... Da ist dann mit 3 Autos nach Hausen nix dagegen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2010)

so zurück von den Bergen. Vor  6 Stunden stand ich noch im Schnee. Schee wars wieder mal. 1000Hm feinster verblockter Trail.
Ab dem Höllentor dann wie immer aufregend. Dabei Peter Christoph und ich.
Christoph seine Totem hat jetzt zwar eine unschöne Kerbe in der Beschichtung des Tauchrohrs, aber er ist super gefahren. War ja schließlich das erste mal für Ihn. 

Die 1000 HM bergauf vergingen auch wie im Flug (Gott sei Dank).
Na der Peter wird schon einige Bilder einstellen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2010)

Hab gerade mit Jochen und Peter gesprochen wegen einer Tour am Sonntag.
Klassiker Runde Zwecklesgraben und Hangkantentrail mit Brotzeittreppen.
Treffpunkt 9.30Uhr Schwimmbad Ebermannstadt.


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2010)

und morgen will kaner fohren, mensch, da muss ich wohl allans los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2010)

Hob morgen früh leide ka Zeid. Muss wos dun. Bin ja nächsde Wochn a scho wieder a went underwegs.

be.es. kumman do nu a boa Bilda


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob morgen früh leide ka Zeid. Muss wos dun. Bin ja nächsde Wochn a scho wieder a went underwegs.
> 
> be.es. kumman do nu a boa Bilda



was soll denn noch komma, der rest taucht nix, und zeit hab ich jetzt aned


----------



## Axalp (25. Juni 2010)

Schön schön schön! 

Ich fahr' morgen schon, aber an den Geisskopf!

9.30 ??? Das wird ja immer früher...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> der rest taucht nix



Dann ham ja die bilder wos mit dir gemeinsam.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schön schön schön!
> 
> Ich fahr' morgen schon, aber an den Geisskopf!
> 
> 9.30 ??? Das wird ja immer früher...



Schön Gruß an Breyer der is ja scho fast drunden. Und passt a bisserle auf ihn auf damit er ned mid ana Schlumbfine hamkummd.


----------



## daniel_ohio (25. Juni 2010)

metzi wann wart ihr denn am scharnitzjoch??
moin is mei erstes rennen 12 stundenrennen in steinach 
schaun wir mal wie es wird
grüße daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> metzi wann wart ihr denn am scharnitzjoch??
> moin is mei erstes rennen 12 stundenrennen in steinach
> schaun wir mal wie es wird
> grüße daniel



gestern.
viel glück morgen


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

hoppla


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2010)

nette Bilder ... 

war das der "tauchRohrkratzerSturz" ?!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2010)

Der war weiter unten. Aber es war keiner dabei gewesen. Richtige Dellen und Kratzer erledigt man alleine.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2010)

hoffentlich macht er sich die nächsten Tage damit nicht die Dichtungen kaputt - wars nen schlimmer Schmarrer ?


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2010)

Nein ich glaube er holt sich feines Schmirgel, oder eine Nagelfeile zum entgraten der Ränder.
Weiterfahren kann er mit dem Kratzer nicht, sonst macht er sich wirklich die Dichtungen kaputt.


----------



## Blackcycle (26. Juni 2010)

Sieht gut aus. 

Aber auf kurze Distanz ganz schöne Verzerrung in den Bildern, was ist das für ein Objektiv? Oder hab ich den Knick in der Optik. 


>


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Aber auf kurze Distanz ganz schöne Verzerrung in den Bildern, was ist das für ein Objektiv? Oder hab ich den Knick in der Optik.



Ist vielleicht nur schmerzverzerrt.


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2010)

16mm


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2010)

@roland
schaut gut aus, sind am freibad um 9.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (28. Juni 2010)

Ich foahr Heud Abnd wieder ne Runde in heimischen Gebilden. Und wahr. am Mittwoch. Wenn anner mitkummd.


----------



## B3ppo (29. Juni 2010)

So meld mich mal zurück, war nen schönes Bike-Wanderwochenende. Danke nochmal an Peter und Roland fürs Scharnitzjoch  oben Flow unten technisch, sehr schön. 
Am Freitag gab's dann knips it like stunzi 








wo ist das? 





Montag war dann Dürrenberger Alm die zweite dran, diesmal ohne verfahren aber





aber als Belohnung wartete zum Schluss die kühle Erfrischung


----------



## B3ppo (29. Juni 2010)

Achja mein Andenken an das Tor zur Hölle:









Fachmännischer Rat wird Donnerstag eingeholt...


----------



## Axalp (29. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil - also der Stunzi-Bericht


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2010)

schöna bilder hast gmacht, wir fohren jetzt auch wieder in die berch


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. Juni 2010)

Sieht sehr schön aus, ausser die Gabel, die sieht sch.....aus!!!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Die Berge sind einfach toll.
In einer Stunde breche ich auch für 2 Tage Richtung Achensee auf.


----------



## B3ppo (30. Juni 2010)

Fahr heut abend ca 18.45 Hetzles ab Erlangen. Wer Lust hat, Bernd, Thomas?


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2010)

ick komm mitm Atomik mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (30. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Fahr heut abend ca 18.45 Hetzles ab Erlangen. Wer Lust hat, Bernd, Thomas?




Ich dreh nach der Arbeit ne kleine Runde direkt von hier (HZA) aus, heute abend bin ich "leider" anderweitig beschäftigt !

Hetzles ist aber auch kniemäßig noch nicht drin...vielleicht probier ichs am WE mal.....


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juli 2010)

@PDSler: Hob a Video von dem neuer Shore Trail in Chatel gfundn wo der MArgus amol a Bild neigstelld hod.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8cC3kcMmtk"]YouTube- MBR rides the Chatel bike park, Shore trail[/nomedia]
Ach ja! Wer jetzt was besorgt sollten wir langsam auch mal klären.


----------



## Axalp (1. Juli 2010)

Schön schön, noch 8 Tage...

Dann schreib' doch eine Rundmail an alle Teilnehmer mit der Liste. 

Ich bin über's WE raus. Ab Montag kann ich das übernehmen - sofern Du mir die Liste zuschickst.

Cheers


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2010)

warn die letzten 2 tach wiedermal in den bergen. am ersten tag (mittwoch) ham wir a kurze tour gmacht 650hm auf schotter rauf und super trail im wald ab, ka foto (acku leer)
donnerstach dann war ne tour angsagt die ich scho lang mal machen wollte, aber des proplem war über 1000hm tragen und davon ca 300hm durch einen latschen tunnel mit kletterpassagen, des war wirklich zum kotzen
des war der startpunkt






[/URL][/IMG]
übern mittleren sattel musst mer aufi tragen, dann nach rechts zur spitze






[/URL][/IMG]
man konnt sogar mal 100meter fohren

am sattel ankomma, sahen wir unser ziel oben der gipfel, wow, noch ganz schö weit und hoch, aber wenn wir gwusst hätten wie beschissen der weg rauf wird, na ja, weiss ned ob wir was andres gmacht hätten





[/URL][/IMG]

kurz vorm gipfel wartete ich aufm roland, und na, des aufm bild is er ned





[/URL][/IMG]

da kommt er ja, ich konnt sei fluchen scho hören, aber der weg war echt zum ko--





[/URL][/IMG]

oben ankomma war er scho aweng kaputt, aber hut ab, war  top leistung





[/URL][/IMG]

schnell noch a gipfel bild, dann gings runter





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid ja komplett wahnsinnig,  1000 HM tragen....ich hätte dann gleich wieder runtergetragen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja komplett wahnsinnig,  1000 HM tragen....ich hätte dann gleich wieder runtergetragen



Es waren ja auch keine 1000 HM
Es waren knapp 1100 HM
Und die letzten 350 HM waren teilweise zum klettern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juli 2010)

und das seid ihr dann abgefahren??  Respekt!!....ähm...mein Beileid!


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> und das seid ihr dann abgefahren??  Respekt!!....ähm...mein Beileid!



ich denk des wäre dir lieber zu machen, als wegen dein schitt haxn ned zu machen


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich denk des wäre dir lieber zu machen, als wegen dein schitt haxn ned zu machen



Na das ist keine Frage!! Aber langsam wirds wieder, zwar ganz langsam...aber es wird.....


----------



## Graukeil (2. Juli 2010)

Im Schneewinter gehe ich solche Alpentouren mit Schneeschuhen an den Füßen und Snowboard am Rucksack bergauf und sinngemäß umgekehrt bergab. Für die MTB-Tour zolle ich allergrößten Respekt.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2010)

So!! Nachdem mir der Miese Bedär den Rod für morgn wechgschnabbd hod frochi etz hier offiziell ob morg früh( 9-er rum) aner Boog häd a glana rundn zu dreha. Wall allans hobbi fasd ka Lusd!!
Ich glab die zwa fohrn etz bald noch Dänemarg und heirodn dord.

@ Rod : Seid heud!!!!! EXFEUND!!!


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2010)

ja bernd, heutzutage muss mer mit leut fohrn auf die mer sich verlassen kann, ich denk du weisst was mer morgen vorhaben, bin selber gspannt wies werd,


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja bernd, heutzutage muss mer mit leut fohrn auf die mer sich verlassen kann, ich denk du weisst was mer morgen vorhaben, bin selber gspannt wies werd,



No schauds euch amol oh! Wal des häd mi ja amol indrrässierd.Hommer ja scho drüber gwadschd. Wenns wos dachd kommer ja nu amol no. Morg soll obber rechd Gwiddern odder? Wal nauf mussmer ja nix drogn odder? Des wär hald für mein HAxn des obdimolä!! Und wen mer nunder  ned alle fährd is a drau gschissn!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Rod : Seid heud!!!!! EXFEUND!!!



Gott sei dank!! Endlich hob is gschaffd.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gott sei dank!! Endlich hob is gschaffd.


Freu di ned zu früh!! Vielleichd verzei i dir nu amol!!1


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juli 2010)

so ... back vom "Chaos" We ... 

Sa - Geisskopf - Kollege hat sich böse auf der Freeride abgelegt, soweit aber gut ... dann 
So - Spicak - ich mein vorderes Laufrad zerschossen, ob meine Boxxer noch lebt werd ich wohl erst in Frankreich wissen, einige Speichen gerissen, 3-4 Stk. sogar aus der Felge raus gerissen ...bei mir soweit alles gut. Dann noch mal Sturz vom Kollegen von Sa, der sich dabei Standrohre zerkratzt hat ... 

würde sagen - glück gehabt, und weiter gehts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2010)

Hey,

aufpassen, so kurz vor PDS.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juli 2010)

das dacht ich mir auch danach *g*
hab sogar beim Frontflip over the bars gehört wie das Vorderrad kollabiert ist 

hast du noch ne 200er Gabel daheim ?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2010)

Hab mich aus der 200`er Klasse verabschiedet. Grösstmöglicher Federweg im Hause Roth liegt derzeit bei 180 mm.


----------



## Axalp (5. Juli 2010)

Hm, hm, hm. Das kommt davon, wenn keiner dabei ist, der auf die DISZIPLIN achtet!

In meinem Hause liegen mehr 200er-Gabeln herum als im Besteck-Kasten.


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2010)

Hey,
wie schauts aus, meine Zillitechnische Planung verlangt genaue Abfahrtsdaten am Samstagmorgen. Ort und Zeit. Wahrscheinlich in Erlangen, treff mich schon eher mitm Breier, dann fahr ma im Konvoi nach Büchenbach mein Auto parken, da es ja noch nicht feststeht mit wem ich wieder heimfahre, so müsste der Erlangerbus mich nicht heimfahren bei der Ankunft......

Abfahrt schon um 7 früh? Wir sind letztes Jahr mitm PKW um viertel neun erst los und hat optimal gereicht......... Fahr nur früh erst von Kissingen runter.......bin aber auf Frühschicht geeicht, somit kein Problem.......
Wie schauts jetzt aus mit der Aufteilung für die Besorgungen?


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde gern spätestens um 7 auf der Bahn sein - dann ists kein gehetzte etc. ... 
d.h. halb 7 Treffen irgendwo ... und wehe einer Meckert rum - der bekommt als erstes die Tropfen ins Getränke ....


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und wehe einer Meckert rum - der bekommt als erstes die Tropfen ins Getränke ....




.... die nicht wirken!!


----------



## Axalp (5. Juli 2010)

Abfahrt morgens: Mir prinzipiell egal mit leichter Tendenz zu 7 Uhr (da muss ich meine innere Uhr nicht umstellen). Dann können wir es ganz gemütlich angehen lassen, vor Ort Karten kaufen usw.

Die "Aufteilungsmail" kommt sofort...

@Schorsch: Wir fahren langsamer als der Bernd!


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juli 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> .... die nicht wirken!!



tja gegen Macht der Gewohnheit bei Dir kann keiner was machen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> tja gegen Macht der Gewohnheit bei Dir kann keiner was machen ....




ich wünsch euch an schön urlaub, und schiesst euch ned zam


----------



## Schoschi (6. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich wünsch euch an schön urlaub, und schiesst euch ned zam


Mir foan doch onständich. Und meine Fehde mitm Markus ist vorrüber, da ich noch keinerlei narrisches Training dieses Jahr habe hab ich auch kein Problem damit wenn er mehr Sch...... f.... als ich...............
Stand jetzt und heute, wie es allerdings da drunten dann ausschaut wenn ich mich wieder ein bissl eingeschossen habe weiß ich noch nicht so recht..................der Gruppenzwang halt..........


----------



## Axalp (6. Juli 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mir foan doch onständich. Und meine Fehde mitm Markus ist vorrüber, da ich noch keinerlei narrisches Training dieses Jahr habe hab ich auch kein Problem damit wenn er mehr Sch...... f.... als ich...............
> Stand jetzt und heute, wie es allerdings da drunten dann ausschaut wenn ich mich wieder ein bissl eingeschossen habe weiß ich noch nicht so recht..................der Gruppenzwang halt..........



Ich kenn nur eine Sch...... die dort ge...... werden will, aber das sehen wir vor Ort 

Und wenn's nichts wird - auch egal. Dann geh' ich wieder Bücher kaufen...


----------



## Blackcycle (6. Juli 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur eine Sch...... die dort ge...... werden will, aber das sehen wir vor Ort
> 
> Und wenn's nichts wird - auch egal. Dann geh' ich wieder Bücher kaufen...



 hehe [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1oV-JtadoA"]YouTube- Rammstein-FrÃ¼hling in Paris[/nomedia] 


Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall schonmal!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2010)

Wir sind dann mal wieder unterwegs Richtung Alpen.


----------



## B3ppo (7. Juli 2010)

> Heute, 04:08


Senile Bettflucht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht??



les doch mal genau ... ABfahrt in die Alpen


----------



## B3ppo (7. Juli 2010)

aber um die Uhrzeit


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juli 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> aber um die Uhrzeit


Wenner schbäder aufstehd mergds die Fra und haud nern ane nauf waller scho widder vordfärd!!


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2010)

naja die Herrn müssen doch ihre ab"normale" Startzeit einhalten ... so 8.30 - 9.00 Alpenstart


----------



## Axalp (7. Juli 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenner schbäder aufstehd mergds die Fra und haud nern ane nauf waller scho widder vordfärd!!



...oder genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja die Herrn müssen doch ihre ab"normale" Startzeit einhalten ... so 8.30 - 9.00 Alpenstart



das stimmt, erster Tag Abfahrt vom Parkplatz Richtung Berg 8.30 Uhr.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> aber um die Uhrzeit



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## orangevtrsp1 (8. Juli 2010)

Grüße in die Fränkische,

ich würde gerne mit ein paar Kumpels die Tour http://www.vgn.de/AA88336E-D83A-4E53-B23D-7B1AB3F2A303 in der Fränkischen machen. Wir haben aber leider kein GPS. Weis jemand von Euch zufällig, wo wir eine Karte für die Tour herbekommen?


----------



## 0815p (8. Juli 2010)

orangevtrsp1 schrieb:


> Grüße in die Fränkische,
> 
> ich würde gerne mit ein paar Kumpels die Tour http://www.vgn.de/AA88336E-D83A-4E53-B23D-7B1AB3F2A303 in der Fränkischen machen. Wir haben aber leider kein GPS. Weis jemand von Euch zufällig, wo wir eine Karte für die Tour herbekommen?



ich denk mal in pegnitz in jeden buchladen oder pottenstein, viel spass bei der tour


----------



## 0815p (8. Juli 2010)

so sind wieder daham von den bergen, war wieder mal top, und zwa intressante touren gmacht,.
 fotos gibs erst die nächsten tag, sind paar schöne dabei, aber leider ned von mir, weil der roland kann wirklich ned fotografieren, gottseidank fährt er besser als er bilder macht., aber hatten ja  am ersten tag  einen fotografen dabei , den thomas vom teegernseer raum, der schickt mer hoffendlich noch paar  bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (9. Juli 2010)

orangevtrsp1 schrieb:


> Grüße in die Fränkische,
> 
> ich würde gerne mit ein paar Kumpels die Tour http://www.vgn.de/AA88336E-D83A-4E53-B23D-7B1AB3F2A303 in der Fränkischen machen. Wir haben aber leider kein GPS. Weis jemand von Euch zufällig, wo wir eine Karte für die Tour herbekommen?




Die Standardroute ist markiert. Grünes MTB auf weißem Grund. Fahrtrichtung beachten, sonst findet man die Schilder nicht. Es geht "im Uhrzeigersinn". Im Hollenberger Wald nach der steilen Wurzelabfahrt am Jägerstand geht es gegenüber wieder hinauf, die versteckte Markierung wird gerne übersehen. Wer da über's Püttlach-Brücklein will, ist verkehrt.

Gruß Graukeil


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juli 2010)

An alle PDS´ler:

Viel Spass!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (9. Juli 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> An alle PDS´ler:
> 
> Viel Spass!!!!!!!!



........hab Angst..................


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juli 2010)

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen Sie die Packungsbeilage und fragen.........Ihren Apotheker!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ........hab Angst..................



und wehe der Style passt nicht ...


----------



## B3ppo (9. Juli 2010)

das olle T-Shirt wird schon wieder mitdürfen


----------



## Axalp (9. Juli 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ........hab Angst..................



Ach Schorsch, 

Du wirst mütterlich mit Gel, Flunitrazepam & Tetrazepam versorgt. 

Da vergeht die Angst schnell und selbst der größte Drop wird für Dich zum kleinen Step-Down...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> so sind wieder daham von den bergen, war wieder mal top, und zwa intressante touren gmacht,.
> fotos gibs erst die nächsten tag, sind paar schöne dabei, aber leider ned von mir, weil der roland kann wirklich ned fotografieren, gottseidank fährt er besser als er bilder macht., aber hatten ja  am ersten tag  einen fotografen dabei , den thomas vom teegernseer raum, der schickt mer hoffendlich noch paar  bilder.



Mit dein Aldi Foto konnsd vielleicht daham dei Windereifn fotografiern obba doch ka gscheidn Bilda machn.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit dein Aldi Foto konnsd vielleicht daham dei Windereifn fotografiern obba doch ka gscheidn Bilda machn.


Ich würd sogor behaubdn, dasd wennsd an Malblogg Binsel und Wasserfarbn nimmsd bessere Bilder grichsd!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2010)

ja bernd, da geb ich dir recht, der macht fotos von schwersten stellen, da is nix drauf zu erkenna, erstmal alles zu dunkel, weiss ja ned was der belichtet hat, wahrscheinlich sei hirn dann aufm 16er weitwinkel gstellt aber dabei scho 15meter von der aufnahmestell wegstanden, und dann noch unscharf, aber haubtsach die bluma ausenrum in dern büschen warn scharf
zb des bild da






[/URL][/IMG]
na ja roland, aber a paar gute hast scho gmacht, kann man zwar an 2 fingern abzählen, aber immerhin


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja bernd, da geb ich dir recht, der macht fotos von schwersten stellen, da is nix drauf zu erkenna, erstmal alles zu dunkel, weiss ja ned was der belichtet hat, wahrscheinlich sei hirn dann aufm 16er weitwinkel gstellt aber dabei scho 15meter von der aufnahmestell wegstanden, und dann noch unscharf, aber haubtsach die bluma ausenrum in dern büschen warn scharf
> zb des bild da
> 
> 
> ...



Der bernd mand mit Molblogg ned mich sondern dein Fodo
Des woa die schwersde Schdell Schaud aus wie wennsd grod ausn Bargblodz rausfährsd.
Wennsd mei gudn Bilda on zwa Finga abzähln konnsd wieviel gude Bilda hob ich dann gmachd


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2010)

na 2 du hirsch, aber ich hab a paar versaut, aber bloss vo dir hab beim thomas den aufnahmewinkel verändert, da schaut die stell dann viel besser aus als wie ich dich drinn fotogr. hab





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldSchool (9. Juli 2010)

Geile Bilder. 

Coole Fahrer.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2010)

*ja*


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juli 2010)

Wahnsinns Bilder, tolle Berge  .....und nat. tolle Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2010)

dankschö


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2010)

@all
morgen um 9.15 rotenb.
normale standart trailtour mitn H.T


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> morgen um 9.15 rotenb.
> normale standart trailtour mitn H.T




Wer isn der H.T (Hans Tolak oder so ä.) is des a neuer


----------



## Schoschi (9. Juli 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> das olle T-Shirt wird schon wieder mitdürfen



Heieiei, was spricht denn gegen ein rotes T-Shirt, wo sogar noch nicolaus draufsteht, muss es denn immer Troy Lee sein........immer dieser Markenzwang, sind doch nicht mehr in der Schule.....
Beim daunhillern freckt doch eh alles......
Jetzt hab ich ein schwarzweißes Fußballtrikot ohne Aufschrift, hoffe ihr nehmt mich jetzt mit.........
Ok, der Helm war wirklich oldschool, aber da hab ich auch nen neuen.......farblich passend zum Trikot und ne passende MX-Brille.........
Passt zwar alles net so zum Postrad aber da kann ich jetzt auch net helfen........
Wer jetzt nochwas dagegen sagt den werd ich mal unter meine Stollen nehmen........


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> na 2 du hirsch, aber ich hab a paar versaut, aber bloss vo dir hab beim thomas den aufnahmewinkel verändert, da schaut die stell dann viel besser aus als wie ich dich drinn fotogr. hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh Peter!?? Was fällt dir zum Thema Protektoren ein???


----------



## Axalp (9. Juli 2010)

Wie immer absolut super-Bilder.

Der Peter trägt die neuen "661 Invisible".


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Äh Peter!?? Was fällt dir zum Thema Protektoren ein???



Da fällt mir ein das da welche im Kofferraum zurückgeblieben sind.
War aber nur ein Alpiner Steig, mit der Voraussetzung Trittsicherheit und Schwindelfreiheit. Da hätten die bei den ausgesetzten Stellen eh nichts mehr gebracht.


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2010)

war ein versehen, lagen im auto neben roland seiner  eintagesübernachtungstasche, die war so gross, das ich mei auto drinn hätt parken könna


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab heute noch einige Bilder erhalten.
Fotogaph war Thory müssten ja einige vom lesen im Forum kennen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. Juli 2010)

bremst Du tatsächlich mit   dem Mittelfinger???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> bremst Du tatsächlich mit   dem Mittelfinger???



Normalerweise nicht, nur für Bilder.

da hab ich den Lenker besser im "Griff"


----------



## kubikjch (12. Juli 2010)

Tolle Bilder, tolles Panorama, tolle Qualität.............................aber der Fahrer


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, tolles Panorama, tolle Qualität.............................aber der Fahrer



beste Bilderqualität entsteht nur mit dem allerbesten Material, und da gehört der Fahrer nun mal mit dazu.


----------



## OldSchool (12. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> beste Bilderqualität entsteht nur mit dem allerbesten Material, und da gehört der Fahrer nun mal mit dazu.



Jetzt übertreibst aber.


----------



## 0815p (12. Juli 2010)

NEIN NICHT GEFAHREN; DA HAT ICH DIE HOSE VOLL






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2010)

Nicht mal angefahren, ich hatte schon davor die Hosen voll.


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Juli 2010)

Ist doch gut wenn man auch mal eine Grenze erkennt und die dann nicht überschreitet!


----------



## daniel_ohio (13. Juli 2010)

moin moin metzi!
bin wieder heil daheim von der megavalanche was man von mein radl net sagen kann 
habs sogar ma geschafft ein paar bilder hochzuladen kannst dir mal anschauen.
grüße daniel


----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2010)

haubsach du bist gsund, was hast denn mit dei kistn angstellt, oder was isn freckt??,  wie wors überhaubt, bist jetzt anu übergsbrungen zu den downhiller hüpfer, werst lieber mit uns in die alpen, war extrem supi und sau lustig, wie warn dei platzierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_ohio (15. Juli 2010)

na na bin kein downhillhüpfer geworden  des war doch ein enduro rennen bins auch mitm enduro gefahren.
aber richtig klasse strecke in der quali bin ich leider ganz hinten gestarten (zu spät angemeldet) auf platz 150 von 200 im massenstart dann bin ich aufm 72ten vorgefahren war ziemlich schwierig auf der strecke leute zu überholen und hatte am anfang pech weil ich in nen massensturz gekommen bin
war dann im zweiten von 5 Hauprennen also von platzt 400 bis 800 von 2000 startern geht schon hauptrennen war genial ca. 2900hm bergab und 350hm bergauf wirklich schöne trails allerdings nicht im rennen
mei kumpel der kili und nochn kumpel aber der war CC-Profi sind ins 1 Hauptrennen gekommen die säcke hatten gute startplätze in der quali.
alle andren waren weiter hinten.
alles in allem ein paar geile tage waren mitm bike immer über 2000 meter unterwegs bis ca. 3500 des meiste waren eher trails und weniger bikepark gehoppel. kauf mir aber vll. doch einen downhiller wenn ich mit den andren noch ein paar rennen fahr dann wird des sx geschont. habt ihr mal wieder nen alpen trip geplant??? ach übrigens gabel is im sack ersatzteile sind aber bestellt bis nächste woche hab ich sie wieder fit


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2010)

--


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juli 2010)

Salve,
geht ja gar nix mehr hier. Sind zurück von PDS und noch keine Bilder gepostet, obwohl, die meisten hat eh der Jan und die sind ja noch in Lac Blanc? 
Ich hab nur die Vids, und bin auch schon am basteln.
War ganz schön anstrengend so ohne Training, die ersten 3 Tage war ich ganz schön schwelg, aber dann gings schon. Haben paar schöne Dinger gemacht, und der Felix hat eh ka Angst.
Breyer ist a nimmer ganz richtig, sooo alt und kein Respekt vor irgendwelchen großen Löchern über die er drüber springen muss.
Naja, und ich mussts dann natürlich nachmachen, ging ja net anders....
War jedenfalls ne lustige Woche und das Wetter wieder mal viel zu schön....


----------



## OldSchool (18. Juli 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> geht ja gar nix mehr hier. Sind zurück von PDS und noch keine Bilder gepostet, obwohl, die meisten hat eh der Jan und die sind ja noch in Lac Blanc?
> Ich hab nur die Vids, und bin auch schon am basteln.
> War ganz schön anstrengend so ohne Training, die ersten 3 Tage war ich ganz schön schwelg, aber dann gings schon. Haben paar schöne Dinger gemacht, und der Felix hat eh ka Angst.
> ...



Schön zu hören das niemanden was ernsthafteres passiert ist und das ihr gutes Wetter hattet.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Juli 2010)

Nee, nur paar Schürfwunden und diesmal nur kleine Schlümpfe die nicht abgesaugt werden müssen(!)
Wetter war viel zu heiß zum Radeln mit Fullface und Protektoren. Nachts hats manchmal ein bissl geregnet so hatte alles schön Grip am nächsten Tag.....


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juli 2010)

Es wurde nicht nur gehupft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2010)

schosch, schau das die filme reibringst
@ bernd,wie war die big mountain tour??


----------



## Schoschi (19. Juli 2010)

So, also, jetzt......
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13450613"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]
HD einschalten!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juli 2010)

1a Schorsch !  


subbbbrrrrrr


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr sehr schön Steven 
"Alder Verwalder"


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gedacht, Ihr hättet euch gesteigert seit letztem Jahr !?
Aber Ihr springt ja immer nur noch die pippi Hügelchen. Also ich seh da keine Verbesserung. 
Langweiliger Streifen in einem bescheidenem Land.


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2010)

@schosch super, und der rest, ihr habts an der waffel
habt ihr sauper hinbekomma


----------



## Schoschi (19. Juli 2010)

Und wie wars in Lac Blanc? Ist das Gap gefallen?


----------



## Axalp (19. Juli 2010)

N'abend!

Wie's in PDS gelaufen ist sieht man auf dem klasse Video vom Schorsch.

Wenn die Zilli ihn lässt, gibt's vielleicht noch ein Video mit den Ausschnitten aus unserer All-(Big)-Mountain-Tour. Die wäre aber eher etwas für die S4-Spezialisten Peter und Roland gewesen. Für uns waren die geplanten Spitzkehen dann doch etwas zu krass. Wir haben entsprechend den S2/S3-Trail genommen und der war ein Sahnestücken. 600 Hm "technischer Flow" in alpinem Gelände bis zur Hütte. Danach noch ein spontaner "Fränkischer Schweiz Trail" im Wald mit Laub und engen Spitzkehren. Man hatte den Eindruck gleich hinter der nächsten Kehre steht der Roland und ist auch am probieren... 

Lac Blanc war super! 
Sind dann aber doch nur einen Tag geblieben weil wir alle ganz schön "schwelg" gewesen sind. 

Das Road-Gap muss aber mangels Eiern in der Hose noch etwas warten. Ist ca. 1m höher als Chatel - genau so weit - aber die Landung ist leider etwas kurz. Fehler in der Geschwindigkeit darf man sich also nicht wie in Chatel leisten... 

Dafür haben wir die Doubles erledigt:












Die nächsten Tage sind erstmal bikefrei.

Morgen Nachmittag geht's nach Rothenbühl. *INS* FREIBAD

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juli 2010)

Noch was von der Breyer Tour, danke an die Planung, hat perfekt geklappt


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2010)

Die Doubles puuhhh das wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (20. Juli 2010)

Sauberes Video Schorsch. 
Macht es nicht gerade leichter am Schreibtisch zu sitzen.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juli 2010)

ich setz noch eins drauf Bernd: Ich hab noch urlaub, noch 3 Wochen...........


----------



## shift (21. Juli 2010)

Schöne Grüsse an die Franken!

Ist wer von euch nächste Woche in PDS?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2010)

ne .... sind erst wieder ab dem 10.8. dort


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ne .... sind erst wieder ab dem 10.8. dort



Schon wieder besoffen? Oder einfach nur wieder zuviele oder die falschen Pillen geschluckt?  

Wir sind vom 14.08 bis zum 21.08 wieder unten!


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2010)

ah ok ...  ups ... ja genau


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2010)

wos issn jetzt mitn video von big mountain tour


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wos issn jetzt mitn video von big mountain tour



Der hod nu 3 Wochn Urlaub d.h. er hockt nu 3 Wochn auf der Zilli.


----------



## Schoschi (23. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der hod nu 3 Wochn Urlaub d.h. er hockt nu 3 Wochn auf der Zilli.



Oh du Schmarrer, ich hab gar ka Material von der Bigmountaintour. Des ham die mit die Fotoapperate gefilmt...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh du Schmarrer, ich hab gar ka Material von der Bigmountaintour. Des ham die mit die Fotoapperate gefilmt...........



Obba mid da Zilli hob i scho rechd....... odda


----------



## Schoschi (23. Juli 2010)

Naa, nur die letzte Woche, da fahr ma in urlaub, da mach ich was ganz komisches: Bergwandern!!!!! und Kajakfahren aufm See!!!!! Extremsport sozusagen, nix so Kinderkacke wie du immer fährst..........!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naa, nur die letzte Woche, da fahr ma in urlaub, da mach ich was ganz komisches: Bergwandern!!!!! und Kajakfahren aufm See!!!!! Extremsport sozusagen, nix so Kinderkacke wie du immer fährst..........!!!!



Bergwandern hi..hi...hi


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2010)

Hey alle in Urlaub oder was?!
Heute unterwegs, Weismarther, Rabeneck, BDS (Berg des Schweigens), Altersheimtrail, Markustrail, Trail ohne Namen (Links der Straße).
25KM 650HM. Und 10.000 Treppenstufen.


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey alle in Urlaub oder was?!
> Heute unterwegs, Weismarther, Rabeneck, BDS (Berg des Schweigens), Altersheimtrail, Markustrail, Trail ohne Namen (Links der Straße).
> 25KM 650HM. Und 10.000 Treppenstufen.



wosn mitn film du hirsch, etz hat er a filmkamera delux, filmt 1000 touren, und sehn dut  mer nix


----------



## OldSchool (25. Juli 2010)

Habe ein 29er Testwochenende hinter mir. Habe mir ein Salsa "El Mariachi?" ausgeliehen. Ist ein HT mit 80mm Gabel.

Reifen ist ein Ardent in 2,25 auf einer Mavic A317 Felge. 

Grip und Kurvenhalt gehen gegen Unendlich, der absolute Wahnsinn. Fahrstabilität ist deutlich besser als mit dem Nicolai.
Obwohl die Reifen schmal sind, ich habe nur 1,7 bar drinnen gehabt, kein Durchschlag. 

Bin die kleine Felsabfahrt bei Kalchreuth runter und habe mich total sicher gefühlt wie mit dem Nicolai. Man merkt natürlich den fehlenden Federweg aber die Bremstraktion ist gigantisch.

29iger sind die Zukunft. Man muss es selbst erfahren sonst kann man es nicht glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> 29iger sind die Zukunft. Man muss es selbst erfahren sonst kann man es nicht glauben.



29iger ist die Zukunft wenn man über 185cm groß ist.
Ich sehe die Zukunft ehr in 24iger


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wosn mitn film du hirsch, etz hat er a filmkamera delux, filmt 1000 touren, und sehn dut  mer nix



Mir zerreist es immer meinen Super acht Film, wenn dein Gesicht zu sehen ist.
Muss ich erst zusammenschneiden, es waren ja knapp eine Stunde Film.


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir zerreist es immer meinen Super acht Film, wenn dein Gesicht zu sehen ist.
> Muss ich erst zusammenschneiden, es waren ja knapp eine Stunde Film.



nimm aber ned wieder die schere.

morgen um 1600uhr behringersmühl-pottenstrunden mit 601 usw


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juli 2010)

@ PDS´ler: schaut doch bitte mal auf euer Muddy Marrys - hab jetzt doch nen TubeType in 2,5 daheim liegen ... wer hat denn meinen UST ?!


----------



## B3ppo (26. Juli 2010)

grad in Keller geschaut, 2x 2,5 Tube im Keller
freiwillig nimmt doch keiner dein UST Gschmarre


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juli 2010)

dann muss ihn der Schwab haben ...


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 29iger ist die Zukunft wenn man über 185cm groß ist.
> Ich sehe die Zukunft ehr in 24iger



Fährst du nicht 20 Zoll?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fährst du nicht 20 Zoll?



ja im steilen gelände hinten 20 Zoll.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fährst du nicht 20 Zoll?





RolandMC schrieb:


> ja im steilen gelände hinten 20 Zoll.



Noch Fragen????
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/266026]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13669058"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

@ Peter schau es dir mal an. Ich hab noch vieles falsch gemacht aber wenigstens schon mal hochgeladen. Jetzt ist nur noch der Dateityp falsch, kein Ton und saulang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (27. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @ PDS´ler: schaut doch bitte mal auf euer Muddy Marrys - hab jetzt doch nen TubeType in 2,5 daheim liegen ... wer hat denn meinen UST ?!



Markus ? Breyer ? Schorsch ( geh von der alten runter und schau mal nach   .... 

brauch die bis zum Rennen am We !


----------



## B3ppo (27. Juli 2010)

Rennen ??


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Juli 2010)

IXS Steinach ...


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Markus ? Breyer ? Schorsch ( geh von der alten runter und schau mal nach   ....
> 
> brauch die bis zum Rennen am We !


Ich hob nix!!!


----------



## Axalp (27. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Peter schau es dir mal an. Ich hab noch vieles falsch gemacht aber wenigstens schon mal hochgeladen. Jetzt ist nur noch der Dateityp falsch, kein Ton und saulang.



Ich heiss zwar nicht Peter, hab' es aber trotzdem 'mal angeschaut. Sind ein paar nette Aufnahmen dabei. 

Versuch's 'mal mit dem Brust-Gurt. Da wird der Winkel noch etwas flacher und man sieht mehr von der Lenk-Aktion.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> @ PDS´ler: schaut doch bitte mal auf euer Muddy Marrys - hab jetzt doch nen TubeType in 2,5 daheim liegen ... wer hat denn meinen UST ?!



Jep, lag bei mir im Keller.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Juli 2010)

So, bin jetzt extra mol runter wecha dir...................
Aber ich hob a nix..................


----------



## Schoschi (27. Juli 2010)

..........bin einfach zu langsam beim schreiben wie es ausschaut..............
wie beim Radeln halt auch...........


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich heiss zwar nicht Peter, hab' es aber trotzdem 'mal angeschaut.
> 
> Versuch's 'mal mit dem Brust-Gurt. Da wird der Winkel noch etwas flacher und man sieht mehr von der Lenk-Aktion.



Dann musst du leider 5 an die Stiftung Brot für Roth überweisen.
Brustgurt kostet um die 44 vielleicht mal später.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Juli 2010)

hast Du lust uns die mal für PdS zu leihen ?!
können ja mal reden in wie weit wir uns zu 3. vielleicht nen Brustgurt teilen so ala Leihgebühr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2010)

@roland
passt gut gfilmt, bloss mei rechner kommt nemmer mit, dreckskistn


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2010)

Filmreste aus PDS


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2010)

wenn er mit sein ständer a solch propleme hatt


----------



## Schoschi (28. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn er mit sein ständer a solch propleme hatt



Na des werd bei so einer Größe auch net so einfach sein..........
Er ist halt mehr die handlichen Sachen gewohnt...........


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juli 2010)

Pssssst
Der Roland hod scho widder a neues Rod!!
Obber von mir wisders ned gel!!!


----------



## Schoschi (29. Juli 2010)

Was heißt schon wieder. Ist ja langsam mal Zeit geworden, der alte Knauserer kann sich ruhig mal was neues gönnen..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was heißt schon wieder. Ist ja langsam mal Zeit geworden, der alte Knauserer kann sich ruhig mal was neues gönnen..................



 Du weist wenigstens, wenn man hart und lange arbeitet, das man sich ab und an mal was gönnen muss.


----------



## Axalp (29. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du weist wenigstens, wenn man hart und lange arbeitet, das man sich ab und an mal was gönnen muss.



Der ist doch auch bei Siemens! Hallo ?!?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der ist doch auch bei Siemens! Hallo ?!?



ja ich habe das *harte* arbeiten noch bei Siemens gelernt. Ich war 11 Jahre dabei.
Bei uns hies es nicht Ausbildung sondern noch Boot Camp.


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pssssst
> Der Roland hod scho widder a neues Rod!!
> Obber von mir wisders ned gel!!!



na des muss er gleich morgn einfohrn
um 1400uhr behringersmühl werd ich starten, bist dabei???


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> na des muss er gleich morgn einfohrn
> um 1400uhr behringersmühl werd ich starten, bist dabei???



heud scho eigfoan. Woa aufn verbodnen, und hob gleich a Belehrung grichd.
darauf hod der vo mir a Belehrung grichd.
Er woa obba eigendlich o.k, ka soa Schreia wie ich.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> heud scho eigfoan. Woa aufn verbodnen, und hob gleich a Belehrung grichd.
> darauf hod der vo mir a Belehrung grichd.
> Er woa obba eigendlich o.k, ka soa Schreia wie ich.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2010)

Sonntag früh 9.30 Uhr in Leutenbach. Tour Richtung Egloffs.
Bis jetzt Peter,Bernd und ich.
Wer Lust hat melden.
@Bernd keine Ausreden mir is schlecht o.ä.
Dann säfsd hald om Annafesd a Moos wenicher.

be.es. Wir können auch um 10.00 starten mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2010)

9.30 is o.k

fohr heut um 10oouhr matterhparke


----------



## OldSchool (31. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag früh 9.30 Uhr in Leutenbach. Tour Richtung Egloffs.
> Bis jetzt Peter,Bernd und ich.
> Wer Lust hat melden.
> @Bernd keine Ausreden mir is schlecht o.ä.
> ...



Bin dabei.

Morgen 9.30 bei dir?


----------



## Axalp (31. Juli 2010)

Der Bernd "die feige Sau" ist heut net auf'm Anna-Fest. Dafür die Erlanger Bagaasch. 

Kurz: Wir werden morgen eher so ab 12 Uhr eine Runde in der Fränkischen drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Morgen 9.30 bei dir?



 Coole Sache, wir haben heute schon fleißig trainiert. Ich kann mich grad noch auf den Beinen halten.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Bernd "die feige Sau" ist heut net auf'm Anna-Fest. Dafür die Erlanger Bagaasch.
> 
> Kurz: Wir werden morgen eher so ab 12 Uhr eine Runde in der Fränkischen drehen.



Ned so viel saufn und um 9.30 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Coole Sache, wir haben heute schon fleißig trainiert. Ich kann mich grad noch auf den Beinen halten.



geh zu, waren mal grad läbische 890hm.

@axalp
sind ziemlich viel rotsocken in der fränkischen unterwegs, schitt ferienzeit


----------



## Schoschi (31. Juli 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Bernd "die feige Sau" ist heut net auf'm Anna-Fest. Dafür die Erlanger Bagaasch.
> 
> Kurz: Wir werden morgen eher so ab 12 Uhr eine Runde in der Fränkischen drehen.



Hey, wir sind heut auch oben. Und heut muss ich net heimfahren........
könnt ma a Ankommensmäßla trinken..................


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> geh zu, waren mal grad läbische 890hm.
> 
> @axalp
> sind ziemlich viel rotsocken in der fränkischen unterwegs, schitt ferienzeit



Im Race Tempo


----------



## OldSchool (31. Juli 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Coole Sache, wir haben heute schon fleißig trainiert. Ich kann mich grad noch auf den Beinen halten.



Na zum Glück fahren wir morgen Rad, da kannst du sitzen.


----------



## Axalp (1. August 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind heut auch oben. Und heut muss ich net heimfahren........
> könnt ma a Ankommensmäßla trinken..................



Schorsch, war schön mit Dir im Urlaub gewesen zu sein. 

Ich glaub' Deine Zilli lässt Dich nach gestern Abend das nächste Mal net mehr mit uns mit...


----------



## Schoschi (1. August 2010)

Ach was...........die ist noch viel schlimmer wenns sein muss...............
So schlimm hast gar nicht ausgesehen, dafür dass du dich schon bissl aufm Tisch ablegen musstest warst noch recht gut zu verstehen.........

Heut früh gings mir auch net besonders, waren dann um 12 nochmal mit nem Kumpel in dem komischen Riesenfahrgeschäft unten, das narrische Ding mit den Überschlägen, vorher 2 Maß, dann wars vorbei mit mir............


----------



## Axalp (1. August 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ach was...........die ist noch viel schlimmer wenns sein muss...............
> So schlimm hast gar nicht ausgesehen, dafür dass du dich schon bissl aufm Tisch ablegen musstest warst noch recht gut zu verstehen.........
> 
> Heut früh gings mir auch net besonders, waren dann um 12 nochmal mit nem Kumpel in dem komischen Riesenfahrgeschäft unten, das narrische Ding mit den Überschlägen, vorher 2 Maß, dann wars vorbei mit mir............



Ha, ich war halt kurzzeitig ein bissl "schwelg". Nach dem Nickerchen ging's aber wieder super! 

Einen Überschlag gab's bei uns dann auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (1. August 2010)

Und seid ihr wirklich noch ne Tour gefahren heute?
Kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen nach gestern abend. 

P.S. Wer von euch Bankschläfern und Buschdroppern trägt eigentlich Größe 36/38? Hab da noch eine graue Jacke unter dem Beifahrersitz gefunden...


----------



## Axalp (1. August 2010)

Jawollo! 45km - 800 Hm! Allerdings allein...

36/38? Klingt eher nach einer Dame!


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jawollo! 45km - 800 Hm! Allerdings allein...
> 
> 36/38? Klingt eher nach einer Dame!



Hättest ruhig mit uns fahren können. Die Nicolais und Rocky Mountains flogen sehr tief. Das muss am Wetter gelegen sein. Die Schwalben fliegen dann auch weit unten.


----------



## Axalp (2. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hättest ruhig mit uns fahren können. Die Nicolais und Rocky Mountains flogen sehr tief. Das muss am Wetter gelegen sein. Die Schwalben fliegen dann auch weit unten.



Hüstel, Räusper... ich bin erst kurz nach 14 Uhr losgefahren.  
Davor wären auch einige Frösche tief geflogen.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2010)

das die Schwalbe(n) weit unten fliegen schön und gut - solange ihnen nicht die Luft ausgehen ...


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> das die Schwalbe(n) weit unten fliegen schön und gut - solange ihnen nicht die Luft ausgehen ...



Tubless was besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2010)

an der Stelle hättest jeden Reifen klein bekommen ...


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> an der Stelle hättest jeden Reifen klein bekommen ...



mangelnde Fahrtechnik gepaart mit minderwertigen Reifen......blah....blah


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2010)

oh ihr alten lästerkoschen


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> oh ihr alten lästerkoschen



Ich hob gmahnt du bist scho fort.

Droggne Dräils wünsch ich euch.


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hob gmahnt du bist scho fort.
> 
> Droggne Dräils wünsch ich euch.



moin früh erst


----------



## Saddamchen (2. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hättest ruhig mit uns fahren können. Die Nicolais und Rocky Mountains flogen sehr tief. Das muss am Wetter gelegen sein. Die Schwalben fliegen dann auch weit unten.


Wobei das Cheetah auch ein paar mal eine seltsame Flugbahn hatte und der Pilot nur mit externem Eingriff vor einem Totalabsturz gerettet wurde!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> mangelnde Fahrtechnik gepaart mit minderwertigen Reifen......blah....blah


...und Übergewicht!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> an der Stelle hättest jeden Reifen klein bekommen ...


Laut Ergebnissliste konnten ja bis auf drei Fahrer alle den zweiten Durchgang *im Ziel* beenden!!! Doe Stelle kann also garnicht so schlimm gewesen sein!!!
Solltest halt dann doch mal Tubeless probieren. Ein Kollege schwört darauf! Der hatte auch in PDS nur einen Platten!
...war allerdings der einzige Plattfuß überhaupt!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2010)

gestern mal mit unserer Aussenstelle in Hausen im Wald gefahren. Am ehemaligen Sprunghügel fanden sich zwar Spuren von zwei Lightfreeridern aus Erlangen, diese sind aber auf dem Chickenway gefahren.
Der Bernd und ich "putzten" mal wieder die Steilabfahrt aus. War noch feucht und dementsprechend lustig.
Hab gestern auch mal wieder einen Drop ins Flat gemacht ca. 75cm. Bin aber das erste mal die "Deppenline" gefahren, und hab mein Fahrwerk getestet. das zweite mal dann runter wie Butter.
Hausen war wieder spaßig.
Mein neues mit wohlfühl Geometrie.


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2010)

Die 2 Freerider sahen aus wie CC-Ler und sind auch so gefahren. Das waren wir nicht. 

Sieht man Deine neue Kist'n am Sonntag 'mal live? Heuer gerne auch früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die 2 Freerider sahen aus wie CC-Ler und sind auch so gefahren. Das waren wir nicht.
> 
> Sieht man Deine neue Kist'n am Sonntag 'mal live? Heuer gerne auch früh.



das kann jeder sagen. ich denke das wart Ihr.

ich würde am Sonntag gerne mit dir (euch) fahren. was willst du mal wieder fahren? Ist 10.00 Uhr recht.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

das sieht ja aus wie das Ding vom Breyer ... ihhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

mach mal die Augen auf. Das sieht komplett anders aus. 
Nur die farbe gleicht es etwas an.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein schwules Silber aber das fährt hier ja schon einer.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein schwules Silber aber das fährt hier ja schon einer.


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das kann jeder sagen. ich denke das wart Ihr.
> 
> ich würde am Sonntag gerne mit dir (euch) fahren. was willst du mal wieder fahren? Ist 10.00 Uhr recht.



Ich würde sagen Standard: Burggaillenreuth, Muggendorf, Altersheim, Weissmarter, Berg des Schweigens, Zwecklersgraben.

Treffpunkt Rothenbühl?


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Standard: Burggaillenreuth, Muggendorf, Altersheim, Weissmarter, Berg des Schweigens, Zwecklersgraben.
> 
> Treffpunkt Rothenbühl?



Oh ist das weit
Welche Zeit in Rothenbühl?


----------



## Saddamchen (6. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Standard: Burggaillenreuth, Muggendorf, Altersheim, Weissmarter, Berg des Schweigens, Zwecklersgraben.
> 
> Treffpunkt Rothenbühl?


Zwecklersgraben? Schon mal aus dem Fenster geschaut??


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zwecklersgraben? Schon mal aus dem Fenster geschaut??



Mit einem Boot seh ich kein Problem.


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2010)

Wir reden schon von Sonntag, oder? 

10:30 Uhr Rothenbühl sollte allen passen? Einwände?

Wenn's am Sonntag immernoch zu wicki ist stehen ja altbekannte Alternativ-Routen zur Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wir reden schon von Sonntag, oder?
> 
> 10:30 Uhr Rothenbühl sollte allen passen? Einwände?
> 
> Wenn's am Sonntag immernoch zu wicki ist stehen ja altbekannte Alternativ-Routen zur Auswahl.



so sehe ich das auch


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

Sonntag gehts nach Spicak ... 

solange ich keine passende Feder für die Lyrik hab, nix gut versetzen


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Sonntag gehts nach Spicak ...
> 
> solange ich keine passende Feder für die Lyrik hab, nix gut versetzen



Warum braucht man zum versetzen eine passende Feder


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

das musst Du doch wissen ... hohe Front - warum würde man sonst 26 / 24 Zoll fahren, oder sich nen Rad mit Geo speziale´ machen lassen  
und mit der Feder jetzt sind die 17cm FW sofort weg ...


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> das musst Du doch wissen ... hohe Front - warum würde man sonst 26 / 24 Zoll fahren, oder sich nen Rad mit Geo speziale´ machen lassen
> und mit der Feder jetzt sind die 17cm FW sofort weg ...



hohe Front, 26/24, extra geo nur für steiles bergabfahren.

zum versetzen reicht ein Bonanzarad. Aber dein Spukki erinnert sowiso ein wenig daran.

17cm Stahlfeder ohne Absenkung.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> solange ich keine passende *Fahrtechnik *hab, nix gut versetzen




Ps: Passende Federn für dich gibt es günstig bei der Bahn. Die schlachten dort gerade Viewaggons aus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

naja wenn ich bei meine Rad die Hinterbauschrauben so fest mach - das er nicht mehr federt - komm ich auch ganz fix den Berg hoch 

@Roland: brauch ich nicht - die Geo vom Spicy macht das schon ... taugt 1a bis jetzt und das Ding wie die Sau


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja wenn ich bei meine Rad die Hinterbauschrauben so fest mach - das er nicht mehr federt - komm ich auch ganz fix den Berg hoch
> 
> @Roland: brauch ich nicht - die Geo vom Spicy macht das schon ... taugt 1a bis jetzt *und das Ding wie die Sau*



geht wie sau
blöd wie sau
stinkt wie sau
schaut aus wie sau


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2010)

Mensch ist des schee. Endlich 'mal wieder 'was los hier. Alle ham' sich lieb.


----------



## B3ppo (6. August 2010)

Geht ja richtig rund hier 
Sonntag muss ich mal schaun, Fränkische oder Spicak...
Schwierige Entscheidung, meld mich wenn ichs ausgewürfelt hab.


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

@ Bernd B aus Hausen. Sonntag geht bei dir auch klar. Sonst blaue Äuglein.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

bla bli blubb ... 

geht wie die Sau  musst nur hinstellen und zuckt schon ...


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> bla bli blubb ...
> 
> geht wie die Sau  musst nur hinstellen und zuckt schon ...



Komm doch mal mit am Sonntag ich möchte deinem neuen Rad huldigen.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

wenns wirklich pisst bis dahin kanns schon gut passieren *g*

dann soll aber der Breyer auch mitkommen das ich ihm in Arsch treten kann ... hehe

p.s. fahre heute Abend ne Runde - Standard, Adlitz - Atzelsberg - etc. - schauen ob die Regenklamotten noch taugen  ich erwarte hmmmm das keiner mitkommen so wie ich den Rest kenne ... wollts nur mal anmerken ... hehe


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> p.s. fahre heute Abend ne Runde - Standard, Adlitz - Atzelsberg - etc. - schauen ob die Regenklamotten noch taugen  ich erwarte hmmmm das keiner mitkommen so wie ich den Rest kenne ... wollts nur mal anmerken ... hehe



respekt Nicht mal ich habe heute große Lust zu biken.


----------



## B3ppo (6. August 2010)

heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

war gestern schon ...  zum ende hin - fast schon wieder zu trocken 

Spicy likes it dirty ...


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> heute abend



wie wat ... Christopher bist du das ? ? ... du musst doch morgen arbeiten ...


----------



## B3ppo (6. August 2010)

Sonntag Fränkische bin ich dabei !

Jepp, bin ich, seit dem Annafest alkfrei!


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Sonntag Fränkische bin ich dabei !
> 
> Jepp, bin ich, seit dem Annafest alkfrei!



naja - wenn man im Auto, in ne Plastiktüte kübelt ... wäre ich auch mal paar Tage Alkfrei  

aber heute stoßen wir mal wieder kräftig an ... hehe - soll ich ne Plastiktüte mit ins EWerk nehmen


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Jepp, bin ich, seit dem Annafest alkfrei!



Wie kommt denn das? Was ist denn da passiert?

 

Heute Abend: Casting, danach 

Morgen geh' ich in die Fränkische zum wandern und scheiss alle blöden Mauntainbaiker zusammen, die mir begegnen.


----------



## B3ppo (6. August 2010)

du warst nicht dabei, du weißt gar nix! Mimimi ich muss beim Rennen nen Platten haben


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

aber habe meine Spione überall


----------



## lugggas (7. August 2010)

hi,

hatte vor, demnächst mit einem Kumpel auch in der Gegend von Leutenbach eine Tour zu fahren. Kann aber leider im Thread auf die Schnelle keine Tourenbeschreibungen finden.
Habt ihr ein paar Anhaltspunkte für uns? Länge der Tour sollte die 4 Stunden nicht sprengen, was Höhenmeter betrifft wären um die 1000 ok. 
Abfahrten dürfen gerne viele dabei sein, gerne auch etwas tricky.

Grüße, Lucas


----------



## Axalp (8. August 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hatte vor, demnächst mit einem Kumpel auch in der Gegend von Leutenbach eine Tour zu fahren. Kann aber leider im Thread auf die Schnelle keine Tourenbeschreibungen finden.
> Habt ihr ein paar Anhaltspunkte für uns? Länge der Tour sollte die 4 Stunden nicht sprengen, was Höhenmeter betrifft wären um die 1000 ok.
> ...



Servus Lucas,
ihr hättet heute mitfahren sollen. Waren ca. 40km und um die 1000 Hm ausschließlich mit technischen Abfahrten. 

Wetter war top, nur kurz vor dem Altersheimtrail hat's 10mn geregnet. Sind aber trotzdem souverän überall runter! Ist super gelaufen heut, trotz dem ganzen DH-fahren in letzter Zeit.

Beschreiben ist hinreichend schwierig. Ich empfehle einfach 'mal mitzufahren.
Nur ein kleiner Tip: Auf dem Walberla herrscht Bike-Verbot. Das wissen schon 4-jährige Kinder... 

Schade, dass Du Dein Froggy loshaben willst => die Anzeige sollten sich ein paar Herren hier im Thread 'mal anschauen...

Einer hier ist schon ganz geil auf Frösche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> die Anzeige sollten sich ein paar Herren hier im Thread 'mal anschauen...
> 
> Einer hier ist schon ganz geil auf Frösche:


Selbst wenn das Abendland untergehen sollte: Ein Kermitrad kommt mir nicht ins Haus! :lolo:


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nur ein kleiner Tip: Auf dem Walberla herrscht Bike-Verbot. Das wissen schon 4-jährige Kinder...



Des stimmt und ausgerechnet mir muss das Gör das sagen.
Wenn der Vater nicht dabei gewesen wäre, hätte ich dem Kind mal eine reingehauen.
War mindestens einen Meter kleiner als ich, also keine Gefahr.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt und ausgerechnet mir muss das Gör das sagen.
> Wenn der Vater nicht dabei gewesen wäre, hätte ich dem Kind mal eine reingehauen.
> War mindestens einen Meter kleiner als ich, also keine Gefahr.



Kleiner als Du??!!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. August 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Kleiner als Du??!!



Lilliputkind!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Lilliputkind!!!



Du werst ah gleich put sa, ned Lilliput sondern ganzkaput


----------



## lugggas (9. August 2010)

wir sind dann heute einfach ab buttenheim los und einen ausgeschilderten weg gefahren. war technisch aber halt rein garnichts dabei...
nur asphalt und schotterwege. naja, wenigstens was für die kondition gemacht, waren dann auch so 50 km und 1000 hm.

ja das froggy verkauf ich, probier mich halt ganz gern durch die palette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (9. August 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> wir sind dann heute einfach ab buttenheim los und einen ausgeschilderten weg gefahren. war technisch aber halt rein garnichts dabei...
> nur asphalt und schotterwege. naja, wenigstens was für die kondition gemacht, waren dann auch so 50 km und 1000 hm.
> 
> ja das froggy verkauf ich, probier mich halt ganz gern durch die palette



Du mussd irgendwie middm r  oland väwannd oddä wenigsdns verschwächerd sei


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> Du mussd irgendwie middm r  oland väwannd oddä wenigsdns verschwächerd sei



Heyyy......... ruhig.............schnarchender Wolf oder s.ä.


----------



## macmount (9. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heyyy......... ruhig.............schnarchender Wolf oder s.ä.



ich muss doch wenigsdns nu wos schraim däffn - wenni scho ned fohrn däff


----------



## Axalp (9. August 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> wir sind dann heute einfach ab buttenheim los und einen ausgeschilderten weg gefahren. war technisch aber halt rein garnichts dabei...
> nur asphalt und schotterwege. naja, wenigstens was für die kondition gemacht, waren dann auch so 50 km und 1000 hm.
> 
> ja das froggy verkauf ich, probier mich halt ganz gern durch die palette



War bestimmt eine der Touren rund um Heiligenstadt. Schön für eine gemütliche CC-Runde mit der Freundin, aber fahrtechnisch auf S0-Niveau.



macmount schrieb:


> Du mussd irgendwie middm r  oland väwannd oddä wenigsdns verschwächerd sei



Ich hätt' fast 'was ähnliches geschrieben, aber Du warst der Erste.


----------



## macmount (9. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> War bestimmt eine der Touren rund um Heiligenstadt. Schön für eine gemütliche CC-Runde mit der Freundin, aber fahrtechnisch auf S0-Niveau.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hätt' fast 'was ähnliches geschrieben, aber Du warst der Erste.



weniggsdns beim schraim


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> weniggsdns beim schraim



ned blos beim scheibn bist immer der erste.


----------



## macmount (10. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ned blos beim scheibn bist immer der erste.



bei  sch r eibn   kummd a ärr nei - und wennsd sch ie bn   gmaand hosd - sinn die buchschdobn vädauschd


----------



## Saddamchen (10. August 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ich muss doch wenigsdns nu wos schraim däffn - wenni scho ned fohrn däff


Mensch Wolf aus dir soll aner schlau wern!???

1.Wiesd Zaid ghabd hosd und dürfd hosd bisd ned gfohrn wallsd ka Kondi und Dechnig ghabd hosd.
2. Wiesd dann a bisla Kondi  und Dechnig ghabd hosd bisd ned gfohrn wallsd nimmer dürfd hosd.
3. Wiesd dann widder ka Kondie und Dechnig mehr gahbd hosd häsd widder dürfd hosd obber dann ka Zaid mehr ghabd.
4. Etz wosd widder därfsd und Zaid hosd fährsd ned wallsd aned Audofohrn konnsd und dich in deim Drabbi zammrammeln läsd!

...... To be continued!!!!!




PS: Wie gehds dern überhabd???


----------



## macmount (10. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mensch Wolf aus dir soll aner schlau wern!???
> 
> 1.Wiesd Zaid ghabd hosd und dürfd hosd bisd ned gfohrn wallsd ka Kondi und Dechnig ghabd hosd.
> 2. Wiesd dann a bisla Kondi  und Dechnig ghabd hosd bisd ned gfohrn wallsd nimmer dürfd hosd.
> ...



edds nochdem ich des gschriiem hobb widdär besser


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. August 2010)

In diesem Forum wird DEUTSCH gesprochen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2010)

gesprochen schon.


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2010)

wir sen awieder daham, schö wars bei den tirolern

ham wieder paar lockere touren gmacht






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2010)

@roland
hast du wegen donnertach- bergtour scho was ausgmacht


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> hast du wegen donnertach- bergtour scho was ausgmacht



Hä ich was blos das ma irgendwo hin foan

Du konnsd in Zukunft eh allans foan wenn i des untere bild anschau.


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hä ich was blos das ma irgendwo hin foan
> 
> Du konnsd in Zukunft eh allans foan wenn i des untere bild anschau.



hast wieder dei sms ned gelesen, du hirsch solltest doch mitn käptn alles klar machen wegen evt donnerstach, hat sich wahrscheinlich jetzt eh erledigt (dreckswetter)

und beim letzten bild, ham die finger danoch ganz scho gzittert


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast wieder dei sms ned gelesen, du hirsch solltest doch mitn käptn alles klar machen wegen evt donnerstach, hat sich wahrscheinlich jetzt eh erledigt (dreckswetter)
> 
> und beim letzten bild, ham die finger danoch ganz scho gzittert



Woascheinlich hosd am Breyer ana gschickt. Ich hob nix glesn! Muss doch schnell amol nein Händy schaua.
Aber das Wetter wird eh scheizze am Donnerstag. Do schneits dann bestimmt scho.
Am letzten Bild hät i am ganzen Körper so zidderd das i nimma foan häd brauchn.


----------



## macmount (10. August 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> In diesem Forum wird DEUTSCH gesprochen!!!




hä?? seit wann?? - donn les amoll die üübärschrifd vo demm vorum - do hasds ausfahrten ab leutenbach Fränkische! - net ob leutenbach Deutschland


----------



## macmount (10. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir sen awieder daham, schö wars bei den tirolern
> 
> ham wieder paar lockere touren gmacht
> [



lockere touren - ich glaab ich bin scho zu long nimmer gfoorn - bei denna obfohrtn

auf jedn foll saug.....le Bilder Peter -


----------



## Schoschi (10. August 2010)

Hey Peter,
ich war letzte Woche am Walchensee, unter anderem zum Bergwandern. Wennst mal da unten bist kannst nördlich vom See von der Heimgartenhütte runter. Das ist ein absolut geniales Ding, teils steinig, teils wurzelig, teils treppig, einige übelste Schlüsselstellen drin. Ein Schotterweg führt rauf auf den Berg, weiß aber net genau ob der bis zur Hütte führt.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. August 2010)

ich weiss schoschi,soll aber recht human sein die abfahrt, aber der hüttnwirt ist a bikerfeint, und viel rotsocken solls da auch geben, wo seits ihr sonst noch gewandert??


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> ich war letzte Woche am Walchensee, unter anderem zum Bergwandern.





Wos hosd denn sund nu gmach ausser gwandert


----------



## Axalp (11. August 2010)

Toll, da fährt man einmal a klasse Tour in der Fränkischen und fühlt sich fahrtechnisch wie der König - und dann stellt der Peter wieder so Bilder rein. 

So wie ich den Schorsch kenn wurde vor allem viel "geschwelgt"...


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> So wie ich den Schorsch kenn wurde vor allem viel "geschwelgt"...



hi.....hi.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Toll, da fährt man einmal a klasse Tour in der Fränkischen und fühlt sich fahrtechnisch wie der König - und dann stellt der Peter wieder so Bilder rein.
> 
> So wie ich den Schorsch kenn wurde vor allem viel "geschwelgt"...


... in Erinnerungen an die guta alte Zeit, als noch Power in seinem Körper war!!(müsste so ca. 300 vor Christus gewesen sein)


----------



## Schoschi (11. August 2010)

Rotsocken waren wir die einzigsten. Lag vielleicht daran weils den ganzen Tag geregnet hat. Also als human würd ich den Trail net bezeichnen. Ich wär net alles gefahren. Du wahrscheinlich denn schon.......
Seltsamerweise hat mich das Wandern weniger angeschwelgt wie das Radeln, obwohl ich noch nie gewandert bin. 

Ansonsten keine weiteren richtigen Bergtouren, nur so kleines kurzes Zeugs, hat ja 4 von 5 Tagen geregnet, und an dem einzigsten Sonnentag gings natürlich aufs Wasser......

Tja, die letzten 2310 Jahre waren schon recht von Schwelgheit geprägt. War gestern weng fahren und wollt heut wieder, dann hab ich mir heut früh auf arbeit erstmal die Finger verbrannt, kann weder Lenker noch Bremsgriff halten, klasse.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2010)

Komme gerade von einer super technologischen Tour zurück. Dafür das das Wetter heute schlecht sein soll, hat super die Sonne geschienen.
Die ganzen Kassiker: Blockmeer, Hangkantentrail, Brotzeittrail, Höhenweg, Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle und Jägersteig.
Richtig schön eingefahren mein Tscheeda.
Sonntag fränkische Treffpunkt ?? Uhr ??. Wenn das Wetter passt.
Wer wills bestimmen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2010)

Gott sei dank gestern gefahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2010)

@PDS_ler die zweite:
..... Ich fahre nach PDS und packe ein meine Wetscreams, meine Regenjacke, meine Schlammhose, meinen Taschenoffen, lange Unterhosen........


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2010)

Neid ... der pure Neid spricht aus Dir 

http://www.morznet.com/webcam/morzine_&_les_gets/37

ist doch gut ... kein Regen


----------



## Axalp (13. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Neid ... der pure Neid spricht aus Dir



...und mangelndes Fahrkönnen bei Nässe und Schlamm.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2010)

und das falsche Fahrrad ... auch noch dazu 

kommt schon einiges zam Hr. Breyer


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...und mangelndes Fahrkönnen bei Nässe und Schlamm.



Finde ich nicht nett auf meiner Krankheit (akkute Nassphobie) rumzureiten. Das gehört sich nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ist doch gut ... kein Regen


..........noch nicht!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und das falsche Fahrrad ... auch noch dazu


Kiste funzt wieder! Der Dämpfer war im Arsch (Zugstufe). Wurde ohne Probleme auf Garantie ersetzt. Jetzt noch weichere Federn vorn unf hinten und dann basd der Hobel. Ja ich weiß! A Demo wirds trotzdem net! Solls obber ja a gorned!

Auf Schlumpfattacken achten gell!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2010)

naja - solange der Knallfrosch nicht dabei ist, gibts auch keine Schlumpfattacken 

wennst Dir nen DH´ler holst einfach fragen da finden wir schon was schönes für Dich *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht nett auf meiner Krankheit (akkute Nassphobie) rumzureiten.



Ach komm, wir sagen doch schon nichts, wenn Du im Urlaub 7 Tage ohne zu duschen um uns herumhüpfst. 

Hmh, der Trend zum Dritt-Bike scheint sich irgendwie nicht durchzusetzen.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2010)

> Hmh, der Trend zum Dritt-Bike scheint sich irgendwie nicht durchzusetzen.


Nur weil das Zweitrad wieder funktioniert schließt das ja ein Dritt-Bike nicht aus !!!
Ps: Wenn ich PDS mit jetzt Vergleiche, bin in in PDS mit nem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen!!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ps: Wenn ich PDS mit jetzt Vergleiche, bin in in PDS mit nem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen!!



 ... hab ich dir damals schon gesagt das da was nicht passt - so bockhart wieder das Rad war ...


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Neid ... der pure Neid spricht aus Dir
> 
> http://www.morznet.com/webcam/morzine_&_les_gets/37
> 
> ist doch gut ... kein Regen



das stimmt.



Axalp schrieb:


> ...und mangelndes Fahrkönnen bei Nässe und Schlamm.



Ich lach mich tot


JansonJanson schrieb:


> und das falsche Fahrrad ... auch noch dazu
> 
> kommt schon einiges zam Hr. Breyer



und wieder wahre Worte.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das stimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! Jetzt zeigst du dein wahres Gesicht Brutus!


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ha! Jetzt zeigst du dein wahres Gesicht Brutus!



das zeige ich immer nur du erkennst es nicht.


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2010)

@roland
fohr um 9.45 rotenb. a kontietour,mit schweigelberg und bds. würd dir nix schaden mit zu fohren


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2010)

Konditour hob i kan Bock. Aobba ch foa mit und dreh halt widda rum wenn i kan Bock mehr hob.:kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2010)

Die Konditour heut locker abgschlossn. Berchnauf immer den kleinsdmöglichn Gong drin kabt.
Der Beda wär fasd verzweifld. ich glab den hods sogo berchauf gfroan.
Knabb 800Hm und 32 KM, des langd füa an Sundoch.

Morgen früh 9.30 UhrLeutenbach: verbotener, Kanzel,verbotener oder Reisberg. ca.25KM und 800HM.
Der Jochen is a mol widda dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Konditour heut locker abgschlossn. Berchnauf immer den kleinsdmöglichn Gong drin kabt.
> Der Beda wär fasd verzweifld. ich glab den hods sogo berchauf gfroan.
> Knabb 800Hm und 32 KM, des langd füa an Sundoch.
> 
> ...






Hey dollag, heut is samstach


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. August 2010)

Ich beneide Euch alle!

Letzten Donnerstag wurde ich zum 2. Mal dieses Jahr am rechten Knie operiert, mein Spicy konnte ich bisher 2 mal duch die Gegend rollern, die Saison ist gelaufen......tja....

Ich hoffe auf nächsten Jahr!


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> Hey dollag, heut is samstach



Hosd ja rechd

Die Tour war so anstrengend, das ist mir bis ins Hirn gestiegen.


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich beneide Euch alle!
> 
> Letzten Donnerstag wurde ich zum 2. Mal dieses Jahr am rechten Knie operiert, mein Spicy konnte ich bisher 2 mal duch die Gegend rollern, die Saison ist gelaufen......tja....
> 
> Ich hoffe auf nächsten Jahr!



was, scho wieder hams beim ersten mal gmurxt, oder folge op


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2010)

Der Bernd kommt auch.


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2010)

Jetzt weis ich endlich was ein Norco wert ist.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/714325#comment-626292


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (14. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> was, scho wieder hams beim ersten mal gmurxt, oder folge op



Naja, sie habens beim ersten Mal etwas "vorsichtiger" versucht. Leider ohne großen Erfolg, daher wurde diesmal radikaler vorgegangen.

Wenn das nicht wäre wär ich 3x die Woche in der Fränkischen gewesen.

Na wenigstens hats heut für nen Kellerbesuch gereicht


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht wäre wär ich 3x die Woche in der Fränkischen gewesen.



ja ..ja... ja... das sagten sie alle und jetzt hüpfen sie in irgendwelchen Parks rund um den Globus.


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2010)

werd am mittwoch a tour machen um 15.45 in redbühl, fall ner urlaub hot und mitfohren will, bescheid sagen


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

Wos suchsnd scho wieder im Leidwillforum. Kaf da blos kans. 
Sonsd konnsd dei Duan ob Redbühl jedesmol do reinschreibn und doch jedesmol allans foan.


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos suchsnd scho wieder im Leidwillforum. Kaf da blos kans.
> Sonsd konnsd dei Duan ob Redbühl jedesmol do reinschreibn und doch jedesmol allans foan.



nächstes johr kauft der bernd u der jochn u ich uns a liteville, dan dauerst ca 1 tach, dann bestellt sich noch so a hirsch ans.

am samstach hams guts wetter in den alpen gmeldet, woln mer was machen


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> nächstes johr kauft der bernd u der jochn u ich uns a liteville, dan dauerst ca 1 tach, dann bestellt sich noch so a hirsch ans.
> 
> am samstach hams guts wetter in den alpen gmeldet, woln mer was machen



Freilich würd ich mir a an kaufn, und dann mit der Flex auf meine Bedürfnisse zuschneidn.

*Am Samstag in die Alpen!* Auf, Auf los gehts.


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2010)

hab grad mit mein schätzla gsprochen, die würd auch mitfohren, aber d.h. ka tour mit extrem hohen trageanteil und bergab ist egal,weil was sie ned fährt kanns ja schiebn (sagt sie immer).
ich glaub do brauch ich den tobi kar ned anmailen, weil die tour für ihn zu lappo sei werdund der thomas is da scho im urlaub
na ja mal überlegen, uns fällt scho was ein


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab grad mit mein schätzla gsprochen, die würd auch mitfohren, aber d.h. ka tour mit extrem hohen trageanteil und bergab ist egal,weil was sie ned fährt kanns ja schiebn (sagt sie immer).
> ich glaub do brauch ich den tobi kar ned anmailen, weil die tour für ihn zu lappo sei werdund der thomas is da scho im urlaub
> na ja mal überlegen, uns fällt scho was ein


Die *Schöttelseeschneekarspitz* woa doch recht lustig.
Irgend einen Gipfel, es gibt ja noch 1-2 die ich noch nicht gesehn hab.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> am samstach hams guts wetter in den alpen gmeldet, woln mer was machen


Hosd widder auf dei Regenradar gschaud wi am Sonndoch???


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd widder auf dei Regenradar gschaud wi am Sonndoch???



Geh halt a mit in die Alpen. Dei bessere Hälftn werd nix dagegn hom wenns dich amol an Doch ned sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

schei..e mei Helmkamera is in PDS. Do konn ich mei geniale Abfahrt ned filma.


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd widder auf dei Regenradar gschaud wi am Sonndoch???


----------



## Saddamchen (16. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schei..e mei Helmkamera is in PDS. Do konn ich mei geniale Abfahrt ned filma.


Auf jedn Foll wasd obse wirgli wasserdicht is wenn die andern aus PDS zurückkumma!!!!!! Desmol homms wahrscheinli ka Blosn an die Händ sondern so a Runzl Haut wie wännsd a Stund in der Bodwanna eigschlofn bisd.
Hoffendli hod dem Margus sei Leat Brace a Dachrinna nedd dasser si den Hols zerrd wenn des Wasser ned abläffd!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. August 2010)

Wenns so weitergeht können sie mit einem Kanu downhillen.


----------



## Eltmenner (17. August 2010)

Hi,

also fränkisch lesen ist eindeutig schwerer als sprechen.

Schöna Grüß aus Eltmann bei Haßfurt falls des anä kennt.

Obä sau cool, weidä so!


----------



## KäptnFR (17. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Am Samstag in die Alpen!* Auf, Auf los gehts.



allmächt, s werd amoi zeit füra weng boarisch do herin glab i. oiso am Samstog do geht nix, do samma bei de schwiegerlaid. oba am freitog do dad wos geh, host mi? oiso kimmts owa oda wos?

Am samstag weads weda eh zwoarm und trocken do konns jo a jeda aufm trail  

pfiat aich nocha!


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2010)

ja sackradie tobi, etz kummer extra 350km zude, und du host ka zeit (bayrisch is zu schwer) mir wolln die ehrwald tour machen (wasst scho welcha)und kanner vo euch guids hat zeit,Thory ist im urlaub, aber egal, hab mer die tour scho rausgsucht, dürfte ned schwer sen die zu finden.
mir wers a lieber freitags, aber mei cheff tritt mer nein arsch wenn i scho wieder urlaub will


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2010)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> allmächt, s werd amoi zeit füra weng boarisch do herin glab i. oiso am Samstog do geht nix, do samma bei de schwiegerlaid. oba am freitog do dad wos geh, host mi? oiso kimmts owa oda wos?
> 
> Am samstag weads weda eh zwoarm und trocken do konns jo a jeda aufm trail
> 
> pfiat aich nocha!



Grüss di du baier, 

es schreibd der fange, der Beda traud sein Schef ned frong ob er an Doch urlaub grichd.
Do schdelld sich widda die Froch? Wos is wichdicher a sicherer Job odda beiggen. Ka Froch nádürlich Beiggen. Weil wennsd kan job hosd hosd ja nu mehr zeid zum beiggen.
Also beda du kündichen und wir könnan beiggen.

ich freu mich schon wenn mal wieder was zamm geht. Wird heuer hoffentlich noch 1-2 mal klappen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. August 2010)

Sänn mir net alla a bissla Wolf? 

Vielleicht mergd der etz mol wie schwer Dialeggd lesn eigendlich is......und gwöhnd si an gscheidn Hochdeudschschreibschdiiil oh.......

Fohr moing abend Matterhornparke mit meim Arbeitskolleeeng a glanne Duur. Jetzt gehts aufwärds mit mir......!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2010)

wann fährst denn los, ned das ich dir begegne


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2010)

schoschi wann fährsd denn los?


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also fränkisch lesen ist eindeutig schwerer als sprechen.
> 
> ...



Freilich i hob amol in Bischberch gerbat.


----------



## KäptnFR (18. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...der Beda traud sein Schef ned frong ob er an Doch urlaub grichd.



schade! dabei steht ne echte knallertour an:


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2010)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> schade! dabei steht ne echte knallertour an:



Es ist überall das gleiche, wenns steil wird sieht man nur noch ein schwarzes Rad mit weißer Doppelbrücke.
Jetzt fahren wir erst mal die Ehrwald Tour, schon tragisch das kein waschechter Bayer Zeit hat uns zu führen.
Viell. klappt ja dann doch heuer noch die Karwendeltour, vorausgesetzt du hast Lust die nochmal zu fahren.
Wenn nicht, es gibt auch noch 2011 (wenn nichts dazwischen kommt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (19. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schoschi wann fährsd denn los?



konni nonnett song, mei kolleech kummt zwischa draia und viera zu mir......!!!


----------



## Schoschi (19. August 2010)

Der Roland kanns net lassen, hat uns doch tatsächlich an der Oswaldhöhle aufgelauert.......war dann ne recht lustige Runde. Der Christian war am Auto fix und fertig. Der erste der in der Konditionseinheit SCHORSCH im Minusbereich ist.........ich fühl mich wie ein Könich......


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2010)

Schorsch du bist ja heut auch super gfoan. Kein Vergleich zum letzten mal.
Als wennsd die light Freerider Erleuchtung empfangen hosd.
Man merkt erst mal wieder was man für ein Anfänger ist, wenn man dem Christian zuschaut. Des macht richtig Spass wenn der fährt (bergab).
ich würd auch gern so trailen können, aber ich bin ja scho froh wenns mi ned auf die Nosn haut.
p.s Brotzeittail und Hankantentrail nauftrogn, nu kann meter gfoan und dann gleich die Schlüsselstelln bis do immer drin bist.


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2010)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> schade! dabei steht ne echte knallertour an:
> 
> 
> 
> wünsch dir viel spass


----------



## Schoschi (20. August 2010)

Auf die Erleuchtung wart ich jetzt scho fast 30 Joahr...................


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Auf die Erleuchtung wart ich jetzt scho fast 30 Joahr...................



Na ja gestern warst gesegnet. Viell. treibt dich des amal an etwas für die Kondi zu machn.

p.s. hab für morgen grad mein 2,7 maxxis Minion 42a mit Downhillkarkasse aufgezogen. Etz is der Bock scho schwer wie immer.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2010)

Bin morgen um 9:00 am Matterhornparkplatz. Noch jemand vielleicht Bock?


----------



## Axalp (21. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin morgen um 9:00 am Matterhornparkplatz. Noch jemand vielleicht Bock?



...zwischen Tür und Angel...

Viel zu früh!!! Jetzt geht's erstmal auf die trockene Piste!

Ich fahr wenn, dann um 11 Uhr ab Rothenbühl.

Hab keine Zeit für 'nen PDS-Bericht. War halt nass, matschig und kühl, aber trotzdem ein Riesen-Spass.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...zwischen Tür und Angel...
> 
> Viel zu früh!!! Jetzt geht's erstmal auf die trockene Piste!
> 
> ...



Hauptsach es hod ka großed Aua gebn!
Morgn Middoch is viel zu haß. Do will scho am Pool liegn!
Nächsta Wochn kömma aweng im Wold basdln!


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin morgen um 9:00 am Matterhornparkplatz. Noch jemand vielleicht Bock?





Axalp schrieb:


> ...zwischen Tür und Angel...
> 
> Viel zu früh!!! Jetzt geht's erstmal auf die trockene Piste!
> 
> ...



Ich schau mal wann ich es schaffe. Muss meine Gabel noch umbauen, hatte heute Besuch von Fox 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (21. August 2010)

mensch roland, den fox klump kauft man doch nicht!


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mensch roland, den fox klump kauft man doch nicht!



FOX Glump ist 500g leichter als Totem.
Mit Achse 2500g gerade gewogen, und noch nicht mal gekürzt.


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nächsta Wochn kömma aweng im Wold basdln!



Wos willsdn im Wold middn Markus basdeln? A Lebkuchenhaus


----------



## speedy_j (21. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> FOX Glump ist 500g leichter als Totem.
> Mit Achse 2500g gerade gewogen, und noch nicht mal gekürzt.



stahlfedervariante?
trotzdem zu teuer, ein haufen unterhalstkosten und kaputt gehts auch. momentan wird viel schrott für ein haufen geld produziert.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> stahlfedervariante?
> trotzdem zu teuer, ein haufen unterhalstkosten und kaputt gehts auch. momentan wird viel schrott für ein haufen geld produziert.


Mit dem Roth zu diskutieren bringt doch nix!!! Das "Kauf-Gen" ist einfach zu stark!!


----------



## Axalp (22. August 2010)

In Anbetracht der jetzigen Uhrzeit erscheint mir 11 Uhr auch etwas sehr früh...
Ich melde mich, sobald ich wieder unter den Lebenden bin.


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin morgen um 9:00 am Matterhornparkplatz. Noch jemand vielleicht Bock?



Ja ich kumm. Mit neuer Gabel bin extra scho um 2.00 aufgschdandn.


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2010)

zurück von der Tour. Gabel hat ihre erste Taufe, auf den flowigen Trails (Blockmeer, Hangkantentrail, Brotzeittrail) der fränkischen gut bestanden.
Unterwegs mussten wir jedoch einen kleinen Einbaufehler von mir beheben (Gummidichtung leicht verkantet).
Also machten wir uns ans Werk bauten die Gabel aus, und versuchten zu dritt, ein Dipl. Ing.aus Hausen, zwei Metallfacharbeiter von Adelsdorf und Leutenbach den Schaden zu beheben.
Also Gabel wieder eingebaut und probegefahren (nicht von mir). Alles gut und los, am Blockmeer merkte ich ein komisches Verhalten und streifte dauernd mit dem Fuß am Rad an. Beim näheren begutachten merkte ich das wir die Gabel um 180 Grad gedeht eingebaut hatten, deswegen bestimmt auch der Name Fox 36 180


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also Gabel wieder eingebaut und probegefahren (nicht von mir).


Von mir auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. August 2010)

ich habs wenigstens gsehen dast beim montieren müll gebaut hast, und die gabel ham mer anfans scho richtig rum montiert, nur den lenker ham mer falsch drauf gschraubt


----------



## B3ppo (22. August 2010)

> Viel zu früh!!! Jetzt geht's erstmal auf die trockene Piste!


So trocken war eure Piste heut Nacht aber nicht


----------



## JansonJanson (22. August 2010)

so ... so langsam ist wieder Leben in mir 

wie gut das es nicht der 3 Vollrausch in 6 Tagen war ... wie bei anderen Leuten hier   

zu PdS

Regen Regen Regen ... deshalb auch mehr "Urlaub" gewesen als letztes mal
Samstag Ankunft im strömenden Regen... naja die Strecken waren eigentlich nie ganz trocken...aber hat der Sache keinen Abbruch getan, sind trotzdem jeden Tag gefahren, mal mehr mal weniger  

hier paar Bilder ... der blaue Himmel war am Do Nachmittag, gut war nur das wir uns am Mi Abend so richtig weggeschossen hatten 









eigentlich sahen wir immer so aus


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2010)

Auf jeden Fall habt Ihr jetzt "schöne" Haut, andere zahlen sehr viel Geld für solche Schlammpackungen.


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich habs wenigstens gsehen dast beim montieren müll gebaut hast,



Des stimmt, ich hätts halt nu a boa mol festzogn bis kaltverschweißt gwesn wär.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. August 2010)

eigentlich sahen wir immer so aus 











[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. August 2010)

Habe ein Bild vom Jan auf seinem Hometrail im Netz gefunden.
Da sind auch seine ganzen Jugendfreunde drauf.(Andere Kinder wollten nicht mit ihm spielen!)
Kein Wunder, dass er so gern bei Regen und Schlamm fährt. Das findet er dann immer "saugeil"!!!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/721715]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JansonJanson (23. August 2010)

oh man ....    

du hast echt zuviel Zeit *g* - aber gut gemacht ... hehe


----------



## B3ppo (24. August 2010)

Werd heute abend ne Feierabendrunde Kalchreuth drehen. Start Obi zwischen 18.45 und 19.00. Länger der Tour wird durch Fitness und Lichtverhältnisse bestimmt


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. August 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Werd heute abend ne Feierabendrunde Kalchreuth drehen. Start Obi zwischen 18.45 und 19.00. Länger der Tour wird durch Fitness und Lichtverhältnisse bestimmt



Heute ist Kino angesagt! Dies wird durch mein Knie bestimmt! 

http://www.cinestar.de/de/kino/erla...=131&filmid=454431&p=rechts&gid=7509&b=508007


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe ein Bild vom Jan auf seinem Hometrail im Netz gefunden.
> Da sind auch seine ganzen Jugendfreunde drauf.(Andere Kinder wollten nicht mit ihm spielen!)
> Kein Wunder, dass er so gern bei Regen und Schlamm fährt. Das findet er dann immer "saugeil"!!!
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/721715]
> ...


----------



## JansonJanson (24. August 2010)

gestern wars im Wald oben bei Marloffstein gegen 20.30 doch schon recht dunkel ... 

wenns Wolkenlos wäre evtl noch bischen besser aber so ... schon grenzwertig  es wird langsam dunkel draußen ... bähhhhhhhh


----------



## B3ppo (24. August 2010)

es regnet und wenn es so früh dunkel wird... 
Heute Kalchi gestrichen.
Mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt.


----------



## Blackcycle (24. August 2010)

Hier mal ne ziemlich willenlos zammgeschusterte Abfahrt auf der Pleney. 
Kaa Zeid, ka Lusd, ka Programm...

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14377141"]Pleney Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2010)

ich hätt jetzt die Kamera noch a bisserl höher gestellt damit man das alte SX und den jan sei Schüssel a weng mehr sieht.

p.s. ich hoff ihr habt einige gute Filmsequenzen filmen können, trotz bescheidenem Wetter.


----------



## Blackcycle (26. August 2010)

Die Kamera kann man im Brustgurt leider nicht höher einstellen. Danke fürs Ausleihen nochmal! 

Hab mich gerade mal an die Bilder gemacht. Die ersten gibt es im Album.












Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (26. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hätt jetzt die Kamera noch a bisserl höher gestellt damit man das alte SX und den jan sei Schüssel a weng mehr sieht.



Für 'nen flacheren Winkel hätte man die Kamera auf den Kopf drehen müssen. Dann hätte man allerdings die ganzen Filme naträglich spiegeln müssen. Mit einem neuen Firmware-Update der GoPro soll das wohl gehen...

Für einen ersten Test mit dem Teil hat alles super geklappt.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. August 2010)

ist am We jemand im Bikepark unterwegs ? 
Bernd wolltest du nicht Geisskopf ? 

greets


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ist am We jemand im Bikepark unterwegs ?
> Bernd wolltest du nicht Geisskopf ?
> 
> greets



ja ich....

ach ne, doch nich.....


----------



## Axalp (26. August 2010)

Wer's noch nicht hat:







2011 auf jeden Fall Stylepolizeilich geprüft!


----------



## Schoschi (26. August 2010)

....ich schätze der Jan kauft sich das Gelbe...................


----------



## 0815p (26. August 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wer's noch nicht hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schoner fürs dixi klo


----------



## Schoschi (26. August 2010)

das sind die neuen Donnerbalken für den Biker, für den gemütlichen Geländeschiss unterwegs.........gell Breyer?!


----------



## Axalp (26. August 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ....ich schätze der Jan kauft sich das Gelbe...................



und das Rote und das Weisse und....


----------



## 0815p (26. August 2010)

ich weiss, ist ned sauber gfohren und die film quali is ned besonders, hat a bekanter mit nen kompaktkamera gfilm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (26. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ...
> ich weiss, ist ned sauber gfohren...


----------



## speedy_j (27. August 2010)

@peter
ihr alle neigt dazu zu oft das hinterrad versetzen zu wollen. hab ich in der fränkischen schon oft bei euch gesehen. im video, an der ersten stelle hätte es dich auch schön schmeissen können, wenn du da noch mehr mit dem hinterrad hängen geblieben wärst.


----------



## Blackcycle (27. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ist am We jemand im Bikepark unterwegs ?



Wollte ja eigentlich, aber beim Blick aus dem Fenster hab ich urplötzlich keinen Bock mehr. 
Im Regen gefahren bin ich letzte Woche genug.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. August 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Wollte ja eigentlich, aber beim Blick aus dem Fenster hab ich urplötzlich keinen Bock mehr.
> Im Regen gefahren bin ich letzte Woche genug.



same same ...


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @peter
> ihr alle neigt dazu zu oft das hinterrad versetzen zu wollen. hab ich in der fränkischen schon oft bei euch gesehen. im video, an der ersten stelle hätte es dich auch schön schmeissen können, wenn du da noch mehr mit dem hinterrad hängen geblieben wärst.



ja speedy, da geb ich dir recht, das ich in der ersten passage  einfach nur hätt fahren solln, aber in der zweiten were ich ohne hinter u vorderradversetzn ned rum komma. in der fränkischen kannst eigendlich alles ohne versetzen fohren, habens früher ja auch gmacht, aber ich wills halt trainieren, damit ich zb am lago oder alpen des auch hinbekomm wenns mal eng wird


----------



## kubikjch (27. August 2010)

Hi Peter,

haben die Stelle heute leider net knacken können, aber der Roland ist sie zumindest gut angefahren
Ansonsten ist der Trail schon ziemlich knackig.
Höllentrail und Tuxertrail sind erstmal erledigt, mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen wird.
Es grüßen aus Mayrhofen 
Jochen und Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. August 2010)

aber die video stell schon oder


----------



## B3ppo (29. August 2010)

Zurück vom Ochsenkopf, war schön mal wieder DH zu fahren. Nass aber gut fahrbar.
Bilanz ein Durchschlag bei mir (trotz DH Mantel!) und ne geprellte Hand beim Dr. Paul. Hoffentlich nix gebrochen.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. August 2010)

so heute noch mal die große Kalchirunde nach der Arbeit gefahren, und muss schon sagen, in ner Woche geht das nimmer - war 20.30 wieder daheim, ziemlich dreckig, und musste neben der Straße schon gut Gas geben, bei viel zu wenig Sicht


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2010)

morgen um 15.30 in redbühl


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2010)

das mal wieder was hier drin steht.
Heute Rampentour. Hummerstein, Wolfsgraben, Binghöhlenberg, Pavillion, steile Natursteintreppe nähe Pavillion, über Muschelquelle zum Trail Guckhüll, Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle und zurück zum Freibad. 
Schlüsselstellen waren interessant zu fahren, da sie etwas feucht waren.


----------



## Axalp (1. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...Guckhüll...



:kotz:

Sonntag eventuell einer Bock auf Geisskopf oder Spicak?


----------



## JansonJanson (2. September 2010)

Ich


----------



## B3ppo (2. September 2010)

Meld mich fürs Wochenende ab.
Viel Spass wo auch immer


----------



## 0815p (2. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Sonntag eventuell einer Bock auf Geisskopf oder Spicak?



geh zu markus, guckhüll hat ne schöne abfahrt, da kann mer scho mol raufsappn


----------



## Axalp (2. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> geh zu markus, guckhüll hat ne schöne abfahrt, da kann mer scho mol raufsappn



Des stimmt natürlich! Nachdem man halt zu Ende gekotzt hat, macht die auch richtig Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Meld mich fürs Wochenende ab.
> Viel Spass wo auch immer



versuch doch mal den Cheetah Rahmen plus Zuzahlung deinerseits loszubekommen ...  vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand ...


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> versuch doch mal den Cheetah Rahmen plus Zuzahlung deinerseits loszubekommen ...  vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand ...



ich könnt den Rahmen schon gebrauchen, aber ich warte bis er auf 50 runter ist oder ich 50 dazubekomme.


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Meld mich fürs Wochenende ab.
> Viel Spass wo auch immer



Wo treibst Du Dich schon wieder rum?


----------



## JansonJanson (2. September 2010)

also für 1 Cent nehm ich ihn auch 

Mr. O ist am We in der Heimat ...


----------



## B3ppo (3. September 2010)

Wer hat Lust am 16. und/oder 17.9. im Großraum Zugspitze ne schöne Freeride-Tour mitzufahren? Scharnitzjoch o.ä.? Evtl. auch mal Nordkette anschauen. Am 18. gehts nach aktueller Planung dann nach Saalbach.
Greets aus dem Norden


----------



## Axalp (4. September 2010)

So, zurück von der Klassiker-Runde:

Adlerstein-Rasengitterberg-Oswaldhöhle-Hangkantenweg-Spitzkehrentrail-Muschelquelle-Pavillon

Alles in allem ziemlich nass und wicki-wicki, aber trotzdem souverän gefahren. Nasser Muschelquellenblock auf's erste Mal! Leider hat's keiner gesehen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, zurück von der Klassiker-Runde:
> 
> Adlerstein-Rasengitterberg-Oswaldhöhle-Hangkantenweg-Spitzkehrentrail-Muschelquelle-Pavillon
> 
> Alles in allem ziemlich nass und wicki-wicki, aber trotzdem souverän gefahren. Nasser Muschelquellenblock auf's erste Mal! Leider hat's keiner gesehen.



Ja leider hat es keiner gesehen. Und somit können wir es nicht glauben.
Hättest du ein Video o. ä. wäre es was anderes aber so.
Morgen bei nicht regen werde ich mit dem Peter die Egl. Runde drehen. Dort könntest du dich beweisen, aber du wirst irgend eine Ausrede parat haben z.B. Bin erst um 7.00 ins Bett und kann dann keine 30 Km fahrn.

Nur wer bei Nässe fährt wird bei Nässe sicherer.
oder fliegt aufs Maul


----------



## 0815p (4. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, zurück von der Klassiker-Runde:
> 
> Adlerstein-Rasengitterberg-Oswaldhöhle-Hangkantenweg-Spitzkehrentrail-Muschelquelle-Pavillon
> 
> Alles in allem ziemlich nass und wicki-wicki, aber trotzdem souverän gefahren. Nasser Muschelquellenblock auf's erste Mal! Leider hat's keiner gesehen.



werst halt bei uns mitgfohren, war a lockere runden


----------



## Blackcycle (4. September 2010)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu PdS:
Respekt an die Fahrer, für mich war das an dem Tag einfach nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (4. September 2010)

Ach das Roadgap... immer wieder schön!

@Roland: Morgen steht Spicak auf dem Programm. Egloffstein muss warten.

@Peter: bin zu spät ins Bett. Deshalb auch leider zu spät wach geworden.


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag zu PdS:
> Respekt an die Fahrer, für mich war das an dem Tag einfach nix.



Im ganzen Leben nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> werst halt bei uns mitgfohren, war a lockere runden



Des ham aber manche ganz anders gsehn.


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Im ganzen Leben nicht.



Wie schön, dass andere auch diese Meinung vertreten, DANKE!!!


----------



## Schoschi (5. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Im ganzen Leben nicht.



Das hab ich auch gedacht, aber da gibts so nen Vogel aus Hausen, und wenns der macht dann kann man net heim fahren ohne auch da drüber geflogen zu sein. Letztes Jahr war immer noch der Markus mein direkter Konkurrent, aber naja, man muss seine Ansprüche eben runterschrauben....


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gedacht, aber da gibts so nen Vogel aus Hausen, und wenns der macht dann kann man net heim fahren ohne auch da drüber geflogen zu sein. Letztes Jahr war immer noch der Markus mein direkter Konkurrent, aber naja, man muss seine Ansprüche eben runterschrauben....



da bist du aber schon in den letzten Gewindegängen
Wechsle lieber ins langsame bergabrollern Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2010)

Hi Markus, ich habe gerade der Pia das obere Sprungbild gezeigt. Sie hat gesagt Zitat:
Der Markus ist schon eine coole Sau
Bei mir sagt Sie immer ich bin eine blöde S..


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi Markus, ich habe gerade der Pia das obere Sprungbild gezeigt. Sie hat gesagt Zitat:
> Der Markus ist schon eine coole Sau
> Bei mir sagt Sie immer ich bin eine blöde S..


----------



## JansonJanson (6. September 2010)

tja Schorsch ... bringt nix wenn du nur den Style auf der Zillie verbesserst ...  das sieht ja auch keiner ... *g*


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> tja Schorsch ... bringt nix wenn du nur den Style auf der Zillie verbesserst ...  das sieht ja auch keiner ... *g*



Er sollte gegebenenfalls mal ein Video vom Ritt hier reinstellen. Damit wir Ihm Ratschläge geben können.
Ich denke auch dort sind Flow, Style und Länge des Sprungs verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen steht Spicak auf dem Programm.



na, haben wir (eman / ich) am samstag unten im wald eine schöne bombenlandschaft hinterlassen?


----------



## Axalp (6. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi Markus, ich habe gerade der Pia das obere Sprungbild gezeigt. Sie hat gesagt Zitat:
> Der Markus ist schon eine coole Sau
> Bei mir sagt Sie immer ich bin eine blöde S..



Tja, ich bin halt so cool, dass die Schafe mich beim einschlafen zählen. Sogar Chuck Norris zählt mich beim einschlafen. 

Ja jetzt weisst' endlich nach all den Jahren wie Du Deine Frau beeindrucken kannst...



RolandMC schrieb:


> Er sollte gegebenenfalls mal ein Video vom Ritt hier reinstellen. Damit wir Ihm Ratschläge geben können.
> Ich denke auch dort sind Flow, Style und Länge des Sprungs verbesserungswürdig.



Bitte nicht... :kotz:



speedy_j schrieb:


> na, haben wir (eman / ich) am samstag unten im wald eine schöne bombenlandschaft hinterlassen?



Alter Verwalter. Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Man merkt schon, dass sich die Saison dem Ende neigt. Ist schon ziemlich zerbombt, aber wenn man nicht gerade mit 1.5bar und total zerschossenen Hinterreifen  unterwegs ist geht's schon. Ist ja schließlich kein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## kubikjch (6. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er sollte gegebenenfalls mal ein Video vom Ritt hier reinstellen. Damit wir Ihm Ratschläge geben können.
> Ich denke auch dort sind Flow, Style und Länge des Sprungs verbesserungswürdig.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja jetzt weisst' endlich nach all den Jahren wie Du Deine Frau beeindrucken kannst...



ja schick mir mal ein Akt (Nackt) Bild von Dir das schenk ich Ihr dann zum Geburtstag.
Aber ich hoffe Sie ist nicht entschäuscht, wenn Sie zum ersten mal "genau"
hinsieht.


----------



## Schoschi (7. September 2010)

Oh mann, olympische Form 2010 folgt im Herbst!!!!!!! Wenn ich meine Baustelle daheim fertig habe und ich mein bissl Holz endlich mal unter Dach bringe dann gehts los............
Mein Helius liegt seit Wochen im Auto, net mal bei der Zilli kam ich zum riden!!!!!! Das lag aber am schlechten Wetter, ehrlich!
Mein Ufo steht seit PDS in Erlangen noch bei meiner Tante rum. Übrigens der bisherige einzige Einsatz dieses Jahr fürs Postrad........


----------



## Axalp (7. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja schick mir mal ein Akt (Nackt) Bild von Dir das schenk ich Ihr dann zum Geburtstag.
> Aber ich hoffe Sie ist nicht entschäuscht, wenn Sie zum ersten mal "genau"
> hinsieht.



Du sollst sie net mit Bildern von "feschen jungen Hüpfern" wie uns beeindrucken, sondern das Road Gap selber springen! 



Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, olympische Form 2010 folgt im Herbst!!!!!!! Wenn ich meine Baustelle daheim fertig habe und ich mein bissl Holz endlich mal unter Dach bringe dann gehts los............
> Mein Helius liegt seit Wochen im Auto, net mal bei der Zilli kam ich zum riden!!!!!! Das lag aber am schlechten Wetter, ehrlich!
> Mein Ufo steht seit PDS in Erlangen noch bei meiner Tante rum. Übrigens der bisherige einzige Einsatz dieses Jahr fürs Postrad........



Die Zilli wird Dir die Buffn unter die Nase gehalten haben als Du biken gehen wolltest. 

Zum Rest: Ohne Worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangevtrsp1 (9. September 2010)

Graukeil schrieb:


> Die Standardroute ist markiert. Grünes MTB auf weißem Grund. Fahrtrichtung beachten, sonst findet man die Schilder nicht. Es geht "im Uhrzeigersinn". Im Hollenberger Wald nach der steilen Wurzelabfahrt am Jägerstand geht es gegenüber wieder hinauf, die versteckte Markierung wird gerne übersehen. Wer da über's Püttlach-Brücklein will, ist verkehrt.
> 
> Gruß Graukeil


 
Moin Jungs,
vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal nach der Pegnitztour bei Euch nachgefragt. Leider haben wir die Tour immer wieder verschoben, keine Zeit...schlechtes Wetter.....krank....zu warm....
Aber jetzt werden wir am Samstag die Tour mal in Angriff nehmen.... Also wenn Ihr ein blaues Scott und ein gelbes Hot Chili mit zwei Jungs seht, bei denen die Zunge bis zum Boden hängt.... das bin ich und mein Cousin


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2010)

orangevtrsp1 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal nach der Pegnitztour bei Euch nachgefragt. Leider haben wir die Tour immer wieder verschoben, keine Zeit...schlechtes Wetter.....krank....zu warm....
> Aber jetzt werden wir am Samstag die Tour mal in Angriff nehmen.... Also wenn Ihr ein blaues Scott und ein gelbes Hot Chili mit zwei Jungs seht, bei denen die Zunge bis zum Boden hängt.... das bin ich und mein Cousin



Samstag sind wir mal wieder in den Alpen unterwegs (wenns Wetter passt).
Da sieht man dann meine Zunge am Boden schleifen.
viel Spass euch beiden.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. September 2010)

Also nachdem das Wetter am We gut wird ... 

ab zum Geisskopf / Spicak ... 
nachdem das Wetter gut wird, nervts mich schon wieder VOLL an die dumme Chefin vertreten zu müssen, obwohl ich gar nicht müsste ... ROTZ


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nachdem das Wetter gut wird, nervts mich schon wieder VOLL an die dumme Chefin vertreten zu müssen, obwohl ich gar nicht müsste ... ROTZ



Hoffentlich liest Sie nicht mit.
Sag mir mal Ihren Namen, damit ich dich erpressen kann.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. September 2010)

wenn du ein schlauer Roland wärst könntest du 1 und 1 zam zählen dann wüsstest Du es ziemlich schnell ....

Ach ja ... schlau und Roland ... hmmmmmm ist irgendwie wie ... wie ... Regen und Sonne, Feuer und Wasser, Tag und Nacht ...


----------



## Blackcycle (9. September 2010)

> ab zum Geisskopf / Spicak ...



D.h. du fährst nur einen Tag?
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall erstmal Samstag früh zum Geißkopf. Sonntag dann flexibel ob Spicak oder nochmal Geißkopf.


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn du ein schlauer Roland wärst könntest du 1 und 1 zam zählen dann wüsstest Du es ziemlich schnell ....
> 
> Ach ja ... schlau und Roland ... hmmmmmm ist irgendwie wie ... wie ... Regen und Sonne, Feuer und Wasser, Tag und Nacht ...



ich wusste es ja schon aber ich muss ja auch mal was hier reinschreiben.


----------



## were (10. September 2010)

@orangevtrsp1: Das war dann wohl der ausgeschilderte MTB weg auf dem ich ein Stück am Montag auf dem Weg über untertrubach, bärnfels, sorg nach Gößweinstein gefahren bin.

Des WE solls ja wieder schön werden in Fränkischen. Aber Sonntag gehts bei mir scho zum Klettern.

Fährt von euch eigentlich auch jemand Transalp? Ich überleg ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder einen Alpencross mach. War letztes Jahr von Oberstdorf nach Riva. Naja ist noch ein Stück hin bis nächstes Jahr aber man kann ja scho mal weng träumen *g*

Schad dass der Sommer sich so langsam ausm Staub macht :-( Wird schon wieder so bald dunkel. Muss ich bald meine Lampe mal wieder rauskramen und laden. Sauerei.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. September 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> D.h. du fährst nur einen Tag?
> Wir fahren auf jeden Fall erstmal Samstag früh zum Geißkopf. Sonntag dann flexibel ob Spicak oder nochmal Geißkopf.



jepp ... Sa wahrscheinlich Nachmittag Osti, Sonntag mal sehen ... bin mir noch nciht schlüssig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. September 2010)

Ich fahr' morgen Fränkische, falls das hier jemanden interessiert...
Sind ja alle wieder weg die Burschen, wenn man selbst 'mal vor Ort ist.

Sonntag Geisskopf!


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2010)

sind in den bergen tirols


----------



## orangevtrsp1 (11. September 2010)

So sind jetzt auch wieder von der Pegnitztour zurück Jedenfalls hab ich gemerkt, dass ich eine konditionelle Null bin und fürs nächste mal jedenfalls mehr trainieren muss

Also wir waren ja ohne GPS unterwegs und kannten uns null aus. Wir hatten ja nur eine Karte....Grüner Mountainbiker auf weisen Grund...
die Beschilderung für diese Tour ist absolut besch..... zumindest für Fremde....Wir haben uns glaub ich 6-7 mal total verfahren weil wir keine Schilder gesehen haben....sind aber dank der Karte irgendwie immer wieder auf den Weg gekommen....auch wenn wir manchmal Teilstücke dann doppelt gefahren sind...trotzdem war die Tour richtig gut....schreit nach Wiederholung...beim nächsten mal werden wir uns auch nicht mehr verfahren....


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2010)

> Fährt von euch eigentlich auch jemand Transalp? Ich überleg ob ich  nächstes Jahr wieder einen Alpencross mach. War letztes Jahr von  Oberstdorf nach Riva. Naja ist noch ein Stück hin bis nächstes Jahr aber  man kann ja scho mal weng träumen *g*



Ich fahr jetzt erst seit 2 Monaten MTB .. habe aber schon das Ziel nächstes Jahr ne Transalp zu fahren. Habs heute geschafft mich innerhalb von 2,5h ziemlich zu verausgaben, das muss noch auf 5-6 h erweitert werden. Ich denke durch regelmäßiges Training werde ich das noch hinbekommen. 

Ansonsten mal Hallo! an alle hier^^ hab mich bisher nur im Erlangener und Bamberger Thread rumgetrieben.

Bin heute vom Parkplatz gegenüber der Neideck in alle möglichen Richtungen gefahren und hab die Trails abgeklappert. Kennt ihr bestimmt..


----------



## Axalp (12. September 2010)

Kurze Bilanz des WEs:

Samstag schöne Runde in der Fränkischen gedreht. Allein...
Dafür mit neuem Froggy-Upgrade :





Golfplatz Moggast und Guckhüll bin ich übrigens auch gefahren!

Heute Geisskopf,

ein Fahrer, nennen wir Ihn 'mal X hatte nicht so seinen Tag heute:

Nach 1. Abfahrt: X' Schaltzug reisst
Vor 3. Abfahrt: X haut es vor gefühlten 50 Leuten am Einstieg aus dem Schlepper
Nach 3. Abfahrt: X' Schaltwerk zerlegt sich im Laufrad und reisst das Gewinde des Schaltauges auch gleich raus
Nach 5. Abfahrt: Kapitaler Fahrfehler von X mit noch kapitalerem Durchschlag

Nein, X ist nicht der JansonJanson...


----------



## Blackcycle (12. September 2010)

Fahrer X schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Bilanz



 Und trotzdem war's ganz entspannt, oder gerade deswegen? 

Schön war es allemal, für die einen mehr für die anderen weniger... 

Action-Bilder gibt es diesmal leider nicht, nur eines von Samstag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2010)

@Axalp
Guckhüll bin ich ja auch gefahren und habe da einen Spur gesehen. Hatte schon vermutet, dass du das warst 
Ist ne coole Strecke.


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dafür mit neuem Froggy-Upgrade :



Ja, ich seh schon du hast ein neues Kettenschloss dran.


----------



## B3ppo (13. September 2010)

Hätt ein schöner Biketag werden können wenn nicht nach 4 Abfahrten Schluss gewesen wäre. So war es dann ein entspannter sonniger nachmittag.
Hand ist nicht wirklich dick geworden, scheint also nix gebrochen zu sein.


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @Axalp
> Guckhüll bin ich ja auch gefahren und habe da einen Spur gesehen. Hatte schon vermutet, dass du das warst
> Ist ne coole Strecke.



Ja Guckhüll hat einen schönen Block.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Meinst du vll "Blick"?  

Sehen konnte ich da oben nix, alles zugewachsen.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hätt ein schöner Biketag werden können wenn nicht nach 4 Abfahrten Schluss gewesen wäre. So war es dann ein entspannter sonniger nachmittag.
> Hand ist nicht wirklich dick geworden, scheint also nix gebrochen zu sein.



sollst doch nicht versuchen die ganze Hand auf einmal in den Anus vom MArkus zu bekommen ... immer schön einen Finger nach dem anderen ... 
Drück dir die Daumen das nix schlimmes ist !!


----------



## Axalp (13. September 2010)

...das Türmchen auf dem Gipfel haben sie auch abgerissen.

Wenn der Block nicht wäre, könnte man vom ultimativen Flow-Trail sprechen.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Ja auf dem ersten Teil ist ein Block den ich nicht fahren konnte 

Aber sag mal: nach dem ersten Trailteil muss man doch erstmal ein Stück Forstpiste runter oder gibts da noch nen Trail der die beiden Teile verbindet?


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2010)

Vom Wochenende aber nur ein winziger Teil:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14921793"]Ein Steig im Wald on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Eltmenner (13. September 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ein fast stiller Leser Eures Threats  hier, und schau voller Begeisterung die Videos an die Ihr online stellt.
Echt der Hammer!
Im Traum würd ich da nicht runter fahren, aber ich bin ja ach a Hardtailer, ober a fränkischer.
Jedem Einzelnen hier, der die Trails oder Wasserrinnen, was es auch immer sein möge, runter fährt, spreche ich meinen absoluten Respekt aus.
Ihr habts aus meiner Sicht echt drauf!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (13. September 2010)

sehr schön technisch, kommt mir teilweise bekannt vor, kann das sein  ?


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Schaut wirklich hart aus. Nicht schlecht


----------



## 0815p (13. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> sehr schön technisch, kommt mir teilweise bekannt vor, kann das sein  ?



ja kann sein, weisst scho wo, du warst dabei damals, war aber diesmal oben schneefrei und trocken, kaum geröll, dafür ab der hälft vom höllentor dann wikiw wikie, drumm schauts aufm film a so unkontrolloiert aus.

vielleicht läd dre roland noch den oberen teil hier rein, war a schö zu fohren, ned soa gerumbel

@ralf
ich glaub du kommst von unterfranken oder, wennst mal lust hast in der fränkischen zu biken sag bescheid, es gibt auch normale singeltrails die dir bestimmt spass machen
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (13. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja auf dem ersten Teil ist ein Block den ich nicht fahren konnte
> 
> Aber sag mal: nach dem ersten Trailteil muss man doch erstmal ein Stück Forstpiste runter oder gibts da noch nen Trail der die beiden Teile verbindet?



nein, du muss die forsstrass runterfohren, hab schon gsucht, aber nix gfunden, bist dann wahrscheinlich recht ab richt muschelquelle oder


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Ne bin dann links ab richtung parkplatz(bei diesem kletterfelsen), anschließend wieder die forststraße hoch, dann rechts halten, da gibts nen Trail der durch den Wald führt. Irgendwann kommt man ausm Wald raus, dann gehts links hoch nach neudorf, von da aus kann man dann ne kleine runde auf der hochebene drehen und kommt anschließend bei den höhlen vorbei, dann wieder ein stück weiter und man kommt zu einem trail der ins lange tal führt.. blöd zu beschreiben. jedenfalls macht der ziemlich spaß, nach dem trail ist man auch ziemlich fix wieder am ausgangspunkt des 2ten guckhülltrail-teils und kommt wieder direkt beim parkplatz raus.. da steht meine karre für gewöhnlich.
ist ganz nett weil man nicht sinnlos höhenmeter auf forstpisten verbraten muss.

bin dann danach noch zur neideck hoch aber der trail von dort aus runter ist bis auf eine s-kurve fürn eimer. außerdem ist die straße hoch zu steil um sie komplett zu fahren. will bei nächster gelegenheit mal richtung druidenhain schaun.


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ein fast stiller Leser Eures Threats  hier, und schau voller Begeisterung die Videos an die Ihr online stellt.
> Echt der Hammer!
> ...



Danke schön, ich bin den Trail, die Rinne, das letzte mal mit dem Hardtail runtergefahren. 
Es war nicht so spaßig, da mir hinten irgendwie 170 mm Federweg fehlten.
Es ist immer wieder schön wenn auch anderen die Vids gefallen.
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ne bin dann links ab richtung parkplatz(bei diesem kletterfelsen), anschließend wieder die forststraße hoch, dann rechts halten, da gibts nen Trail der durch den Wald führt. Irgendwann kommt man ausm Wald raus, dann gehts links hoch nach neudorf, von da aus kann man dann ne kleine runde auf der hochebene drehen und kommt anschließend bei den höhlen vorbei, dann wieder ein stück weiter und man kommt zu einem trail der ins lange tal führt.. blöd zu beschreiben. jedenfalls macht der ziemlich spaß, nach dem trail ist man auch ziemlich fix wieder am ausgangspunkt des 2ten guckhülltrail-teils und kommt wieder direkt beim parkplatz raus.. da steht meine karre für gewöhnlich.
> ist ganz nett weil man nicht sinnlos höhenmeter auf forstpisten verbraten muss.
> 
> bin dann danach noch zur neideck hoch aber der trail von dort aus runter ist bis auf eine s-kurve fürn eimer. außerdem ist die straße hoch zu steil um sie komplett zu fahren. will bei nächster gelegenheit mal richtung druidenhain schaun.



Wir (Peter und Ich) werden morgen auch ab dem Parkplatz starten und eine Tour dort starten. Wenn einer Lust hat ?!


----------



## 0815p (13. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir (Peter und Ich) werden morgen auch ab dem Parkplatz starten und eine Tour dort starten. Wenn einer Lust hat ?!



falls es ned pisst, und dann werd aweng der gashohn aufgerdreht, du weist, die saison is noch ned rum


----------



## 0815p (13. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ne bin dann links ab richtung parkplatz(bei diesem kletterfelsen), anschließend wieder die forststraße hoch, dann rechts halten, da gibts nen Trail der durch den Wald führt. Irgendwann kommt man ausm Wald raus, dann gehts links hoch nach neudorf, von da aus kann man dann ne kleine runde auf der hochebene drehen und kommt anschließend bei den höhlen vorbei, dann wieder ein stück weiter und man kommt zu einem trail der ins lange tal führt.. blöd zu beschreiben. jedenfalls macht der ziemlich spaß, nach dem trail ist man auch ziemlich fix wieder am ausgangspunkt des 2ten guckhülltrail-teils und kommt wieder direkt beim parkplatz raus.. da steht meine karre für gewöhnlich.
> ist ganz nett weil man nicht sinnlos höhenmeter auf forstpisten verbraten muss.
> 
> bin dann danach noch zur neideck hoch aber der trail von dort aus runter ist bis auf eine s-kurve fürn eimer. außerdem ist die straße hoch zu steil um sie komplett zu fahren. will bei nächster gelegenheit mal richtung druidenhain schaun.



wenn du ausm wald raus kommst und richt neudorf rauffährst kommt gleich rechts a weg der bergab dann schmäler wird, wenn du den folgst kommst zu aner abzweigung, der erst rechts geht zum muggendorfer talwegtrail, ganz net, und der zweit rechts geht auch nach muggendorf, aber a etage höher, auch ganz lustig, aber zuviel erklären taugt nix, mitfohren und die weg kenna lerna, es gibt genug davon, leider ned genug für uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls es ned pisst, und dann werd aweng der gashohn aufgerdreht, du weist, die saison is noch ned rum



Hehe, ich glaub' der Roland hat morgen auf einmal wieder 'was dringendes zum erledigen.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

vor dem weg war ich schon 2x gestanden und hab runter geschaut.. und ihn anschließend für nicht schmal genug befunden 
muss ich evtl doch mal näher anschaun.

den talweg kenn ich, viel hoch und runter, sehr anstrengend 

ja ich hoff dass es demnächst mal mitm mitfahren klappt! mal sehen wies wetter wird, aber so wies aussschaut eher schlecht.


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaub' der Roland hat morgen auf einmal wieder 'was dringendes zum erledigen.



Ich kann morgen doch nicht mit. Hab geträumt ich fahr auf einem Liteville, jetzt hab ich einen Schock. Der Arzt hat gesagt kein schnelles bergauf fahren sonst kann das Chronisch werden.


----------



## Eltmenner (13. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ralf
> ich glaub du kommst von unterfranken oder, wennst mal lust hast in der fränkischen zu biken sag bescheid, es gibt auch normale singeltrails die dir bestimmt spass machen
> gruss peter



Jo aus Eltmann,

und die Einladung nehme ich gerne an.

Servus!


----------



## Axalp (13. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen doch nicht mit. Hab geträumt ich fahr auf einem Liteville, jetzt hab ich einen Schock. Der Arzt hat gesagt kein schnelles bergauf fahren sonst kann das Chronisch werden.



Ja das kenne ich.

Das kann wirklich schlimm werden, vor allem wenn man bereits unter chronischem Kaufreiz leidet.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Ihr habt doch super RÃ¤der also was wollt ihr mit nem Liteville? Soweit ich weiÃ ist das nur minimal besser gegenÃ¼ber anderen guten Fully-Rahmen... oder warum ist der Rahmen die 2000â¬ wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch super Räder also was wollt ihr mit nem Liteville? Soweit ich weiß ist das nur minimal *besser *gegenüber anderen guten Fully-Rahmen... oder warum ist der Rahmen die 2000 wert?



Ziemlich gefährlich was du da machst.


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch super Räder also was wollt ihr mit nem Liteville? Soweit ich weiß ist das nur minimal besser gegenüber anderen guten Fully-Rahmen... oder warum ist der Rahmen die 2000 wert?



Du hast recht. Es gibt so viele schöne Räder, da muss es kein Liteville sein. Ein völlig überteuerter Taiwan Rahmen. 
ich lese nur viel im deren Thread und viele Glauben dort sie fahren die Offenbahrung.
Und dann muss man sie doch belächeln.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

Das ist es ja gerade, der Rahmen ist einfach gehyped 

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum eine einfache SchweiÃkonstruktion 2000â¬ kostet. Rahmenpreise kommen mir irgendwie Ã¼berteuert vor


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das ist es ja gerade, der Rahmen ist einfach gehyped
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum eine einfache Schweißkonstruktion 2000 kostet. Rahmenpreise kommen mir irgendwie überteuert vor


... warum gibt es Idioten, die sich blaue Pillen reindonnern und dann glauben sie könnten rammeln wie spanischer Zuchtstier??


----------



## macmount (14. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... warum gibt es Idioten, die sich blaue Pillen reindonnern und dann glauben sie könnten rammeln wie spanischer Zuchtstier??



gibts des - du schaindst dich do ja guud auszukenna


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

Da ist ja der erste Liteville-Fahrer, so macht man sich Freunde


----------



## Axalp (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Rahmenpreise kommen mir irgendwie überteuert vor



Mir irgendwie auch. Vor allem dieser hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/300386/cat/500


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Da ist ja der erste Liteville-Fahrer, so macht man sich Freunde



Ja die sind wie die Fliegen, meldet sich einer sind die anderen nicht weit. 
Wurde dieser Fred für Liteville Fahrer nicht gesperrt.


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... warum gibt es Idioten, die sich blaue Pillen reindonnern und dann glauben sie könnten rammeln wie spanischer Zuchtstier??



Servus spanisches Zucht Kälbchen.


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mir irgendwie auch. Vor allem dieser hier:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/300386/cat/500



Hey das ist deutsche Ing. Kunst.
Nur absolute Könner fahren diese handgeblasenen, von deutschen Kinderhänden gefertigten Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wurde dieser Fred für Liteville Fahrer nicht gesperrt.



Eigentlich schon, aber der Wolf fährt ja nicht!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (14. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, aber der Wolf fährt ja nicht!!!!



ja er lebt noch ... er lebt noch ...


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, aber der Wolf fährt ja nicht!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ja er lebt noch ... er lebt noch ...



Aber Hallo!!!!!!!Selbstverständlich!!!


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaub' der Roland hat morgen auf einmal wieder 'was dringendes zum erledigen.



du hattest recht


----------



## macmount (14. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja die sind wie die Fliegen, meldet sich einer sind die anderen nicht weit.
> Wurde dieser Fred für Liteville Fahrer nicht gesperrt.



wieso - gibbds nu mehr davo - ich  di aa Roland - ich schäds amoll näxdes johr kaffdsd dä drodsdeem aans wall vill andera margn gibbds ja nimmer di du dir nu kaafm könnärsd


----------



## macmount (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Da ist ja der erste Liteville-Fahrer, so macht man sich Freunde



ich such mär die froinde ned noch fohrrood aus


----------



## macmount (14. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, aber der Wolf fährt ja nicht!!!!



du doch aa ned - obbär ich hob wenigsdns an grund - und ned bloos schlächda ausreedn


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

Nochmal bzgl morgen:
Gemeldet ist leichter Regen(den ganzen Tag) bei 13-14°C gefühlter Temperatur... wollt ihr da wirklich fahren? Ich denke ich fahr da nicht, ich hoffe mal aufs Wochenende :X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> du doch aa ned - obbär ich hob wenigsdns an grund - und ned bloos schlächda ausreedn


Du konnsd ned Audofohrn!! Des is ja a doller Grund!!!!


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nochmal bzgl morgen:
> Gemeldet ist leichter Regen(den ganzen Tag) bei 13-14°C gefühlter Temperatur... wollt ihr da wirklich fahren? Ich denke ich fahr da nicht, ich hoffe mal aufs Wochenende :X



wer will morgen fohren ,heut sind wir(ich) gfohren und am freitach u samstach und sonntach, samstach wenns wetter passt könnt mer mal in die alpen


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> du hattest recht



Hob heud da klan a Auto kaaffd.
A klasse bleibd bei mia.


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer will morgen fohren ,heut sind wir(ich) gfohren und am freitach u samstach und sonntach, samstach wenns wetter passt könnt mer mal in die alpen



Wenns ned rengt und du schö langsam fährsd. samstag in die Alpen kling gut.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

aso dachte ihr wollt morgen fahren :O 

samstag wirds wohl mal besser bei uns hier...


----------



## macmount (14. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du konnsd ned Audofohrn!! Des is ja a doller Grund!!!!



des soll edsä aaner värschdee - do muss mä scho inschinöör sai - ich ko mi ned aufschdüdzn du hirsch - wie solli denn den lengä haldn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

Mit den Händen? 

Wie viel Euro Wertverlust hat denn ein Liteville pro Tag?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> des soll edsä aaner värschdee - do muss mä scho inschinöör sai - ich ko mi ned aufschdüdzn du hirsch - wie solli denn den lengä haldn


Du Orsch!!! Walsd ned Audofohrn konnsd bisd doch etz auser Gfächd gsetzt!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie viel Euro Wertverlust hat denn ein Liteville pro Tag?


Wie kann man bei einem Liteville nur von Geld sprechen?? Dabei geht es doch um die inneren Werte und den Charakter des Rahmens!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mit den Händen?
> 
> Wie viel Euro Wertverlust hat denn ein Liteville pro Tag?



Wie beim Jaguar, wenn du ihn anmeldest ist fast die hälfte weg.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei einem Liteville nur von Geld sprechen?? Dabei geht es doch um die inneren Werte und den Charakter des Rahmens!!!



ja die inneren Werte sind enorm wichtig, wenn das Alu innen schön glatt ist läufts doch gleich viel schneller. Das Rad hat bestimmt mehr Charakter als mancher seiner Fahrer.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2010)

Jetzt wirds aber echt hart hier


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2010)

Liteville Fan Boys Thread


----------



## macmount (15. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Orsch!!! Walsd ned Audofohrn konnsd bisd doch etz auser Gfächd gsetzt!!!



selber O...l... (große analerweiterung) iich glaab du hosd immär nu niggs kabbierd - nun nochmal langsam für inschinööre - in der du form, dassd di neiversedsn koosd : also du fahren mid audo auf arbeid - du fahren auf vorfardssdrasse - dann kommen einmündung - älderes mädl (so cirka 55) färd an greudsung und bläbbd schdeeh - 10m bevor du ankommen duusd an einmündung - färd des luudär loos - do möchäddi diich mol säng wie du do drüberfliichsd - capisco

vielleichd kömmär ja ob november mol widdä am kanool fohrn, so a nullkommanix kondi und sunsd ned vill dähinder rundn

bis nochärd där Wolf


----------



## macmount (15. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber echt hart hier



mir hom uns alla bloos lieb


----------



## daniel_ohio (15. September 2010)

moin moin metzi, roland und co. sind wieder vom lago daheim hab ein paar bilder mitgebracht 
grüße daniel


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2010)

Servus Daniel,

und hoffentlich alle noch gesund. Bin schon gespannt auf die bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Daniel,
> 
> und hoffentlich alle noch gesund. Bin schon gespannt auf die bilder.



wegen wochend, hab den thory scho kontaktiert, warten wegen wetter noch ab unt dann evt raum tegernsee, er wird scho was raussuchen , falls es klappt ich fohr, aber mitn zweisitzer, falls dann noch aner mitwill, muss halt er fohren


----------



## 0815p (15. September 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> moin moin metzi, roland und co. sind wieder vom lago daheim hab ein paar bilder mitgebracht
> grüße daniel



wie war der weg, weisst scho welchen den du, wolfi, und ich damals gmacht haben in bondo tal runter, die restlichen touren waren wiederholungstouren, nix neues oder


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen wochend, hab den thory scho kontaktiert, warten wegen wetter noch ab unt dann evt raum tegernsee, er wirt scho was raussuchen , falls es klappt ich fohr, aber mitn zweisitzer, falls dann noch aner mitwill, muss halt er fohren



Fährt die martina dann auf mein Schoß mit
Oder Du


----------



## 0815p (15. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fährt die martina dann auf mein Schoß mit
> Oder Du



bei deiner ranzen passt eh kanner druff


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei deiner ranzen passt eh kanner druff



Wärst froh wennsd solche bauchmuskeln häsd.


----------



## 0815p (15. September 2010)

des sen ka bauchmuskeln sondern römermuskeln


----------



## B3ppo (15. September 2010)

Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so prickelnd aus fürs We 
Dann kann sich die Hand wenigstens erholen...


----------



## JansonJanson (15. September 2010)

We würde ich Geisskopf vorschlagen - vorziehen - zwecks der besten Wetteraussichten bis jetzt ... was macht die Hand? immer noch dick?
Naja und dann ab Montag nach Österreich tingeln ... 
und auf gutes WEtter hoffen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so prickelnd aus fürs We
> Dann kann sich die Hand wenigstens erholen...



Ich glaube ja, daß deine Hand bei etwas anderem wesentlich stärker belastet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (16. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> des sen ka bauchmuskeln sondern römermuskeln


----------



## daniel_ohio (16. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie war der weg, weisst scho welchen den du, wolfi, und ich damals gmacht haben in bondo tal runter, die restlichen touren waren wiederholungstouren, nix neues oder



den ham wir an dem tag zeitlich nimmer geschafft sind früh zu spät los


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> den ham wir an dem tag zeitlich nimmer geschafft sind früh zu spät los



ich denk des ist besser so, denn ausser Dir hätte eh keiner Spass auf diesem trail gehabt.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. September 2010)

Wer von euch ist denn am Wochenende in der fränksichen unterwegs? 13 grad ist nicht gerade warm 
habe mir heute mal ne lange radlhose bestellt, mit der sollte es dann bis in den winter hinein wieder gehen.


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2010)

schau ,morgen gegen abend nochmals rein, da weiss ich ob ich samstach in die berch fohr oder fränkische, sontach denk ich auf jedenfoll fränkische, ausser es pisst, aber wann regnets scho mal bei uns


----------



## xTr3Me (16. September 2010)

da sagst was... das wetter ist eigentlich seit anfang august, bzw seit beginn der semesterferien konstant bescheiden. klar zwischendrin sind mal 1-2 vll 3 tage schön aber dann regnets erstmal fleißig...

mich würde mal interessieren mit welcher klamotte ihr im winter fahrt? mal sehen ob das auch was für mich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> beginn der semesterferien konstant bescheiden.
> mich würde mal interessieren mit welcher klamotte ihr im winter fahrt? mal sehen ob das auch was für mich ist...



Was sind denn Silvesterferien.
Lange Hose und obenrum Zwiebelprinzip, das geht bis minus 10°, danach hilft nur Glühwein.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. September 2010)

Zwiebeln also soso  - das war soweit auch mein plan... unterhemd - tshirt - fleece und drüber ne regenjacke. bis +5°C sollte es auch ohne fleece gehen nehme ich an.

semesterferien hat man wenn man studiert  -allerdings ist davon 80% lernzeit..


----------



## Saddamchen (16. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Zwiebeln also soso  - das war soweit auch mein plan... unterhemd - tshirt - fleece und drüber ne regenjacke. bis +5°C sollte es auch ohne fleece gehen nehme ich an.
> 
> semesterferien hat man wenn man studiert  -allerdings ist davon 80% lernzeit..


 Pass bloß auf!! Leute mit Bildung werden hier diskriminiert!!! Bin selbst ständig ein Opfer der Leutenbacher Baumschüler!!!!


----------



## macmount (17. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf!! Leute mit Bildung werden hier diskriminiert!!! Bin selbst ständig ein Opfer der Leutenbacher Baumschüler!!!!



wenn du einbildung aa als bildung rechnsd - donn hosd rächd


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf!! Leute mit Bildung werden hier diskriminiert!!! Bin selbst ständig ein Opfer der Leutenbacher Baumschüler!!!!


Bei Dir ist es Einbildung, das hat mit allgemeiner Bildung nichts zu tun.


----------



## macmount (17. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist es Einbildung, das hat mit allgemeiner Bildung nichts zu tun.



ich waas ja däss du mei baidräch ned leesd - obbär jednfolls simmär mol aaner meinung


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ich waas ja däss du mei baidräch ned leesd - obbär jednfolls simmär mol aaner meinung



Jo ich les dein Scheiß scho, ich brobiers zumindesd


----------



## Saddamchen (17. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf!! Leute mit Bildung werden hier diskriminiert!!! Bin selbst ständig ein Opfer der Leutenbacher Baumschüler!!!!





macmount schrieb:


> wenn du einbildung aa als bildung rechnsd - donn hosd rächd





RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist es Einbildung, das hat mit allgemeiner Bildung nichts zu tun.





macmount schrieb:


> ich waas ja däss du mei baidräch ned leesd - obbär jednfolls simmär mol aaner meinung




Das ist genau das was ich meine!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich meine!!!



ach...... halt die schn......


----------



## Saddamchen (17. September 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> ich waas ja däss du mei baidräch ned leesd -


Do is der Roland ned der einzichä!!!
Ich man die einziche die dei Beiträch immer liest is die Rächdschreibbrüfung von deim Browser!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. September 2010)

also fohren samstach ned fränkische, sondern tegernsee, aber nur roland u ich, der rest is wieder mal beim hupfen oder darf und will ned,ne bernd, und des wetter soll ja  i.o sen dort, weil wennst nochweng wartest, dann liegt bald schnee, denn aufm sonnigen herbst kannst heuer genauso warten wie aufm sonnigen frühling und heissen sommer, aber jeder wie er will


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2010)

Ich seh schon ihr habt euch alle gern hier


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2010)

ist normal bei uns, wir lästern immer über die, die ned dabei senaber ernst meints eigendlich keiner


----------



## were (17. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist denn am Wochenende in der fränksichen unterwegs? 13 grad ist nicht gerade warm
> habe mir heute mal ne lange radlhose bestellt, mit der sollte es dann bis in den winter hinein wieder gehen.



Ich werd Moign wahr. a Rundn in der Fränky drehn. Endweda vo mir daham aus vo obaehraboach wenn kanna mitgeht oder ah ab Wiesenddoahl wenn da ana mid gängad der do a boar dräils kännd.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2010)

Mich ziehts schon richtung fränkische, wer hat denn lust auf ne runde?

weiß im moment selbst aber noch net wann/wo und ob überhaupt - würde aber vermutlich mal vom ebermannstädter freibad richtung druidenhain schaun, keine ahnung wies da ausschaut, wird quasi ne erkundungstour.

kommt auch aufs wetter an, bei regnerischen bedingungen fahr ich net los.


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2010)

druidenhain tour is schö, da fahrst auf trail richtung golfplatz immer den weg folgen dann nach burgailenreuth, da gibts auch schöne trails, dann auf trail richt rotenbühl, runter auf muggendorfer spitzkehrn weg, dann wieder rauf zum höhenweg und trail bis muschelquelle usw usw


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2010)

hört sich gut an - also vom golfplatz in kanndorf nehme ich an? richtung muggendorf? mal sehen ob ich den trail da runterwärts finde...


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2010)

Nimm eine Wanderkarte mit dann gehts schon. Ich hab seit Jahren eine dabei, die heist Peter. Ist zwar schon über 40 jahre alt, aber immer noch einigermaßen aktuell.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2010)

Hat die Karte bei dem alter nicht schon einige falten? 

ich fahr oft einfach frei schnautze.. und entdecke dabei öfters mal versteckte trails die man so garantiert nie auf der karte entdeckt hätte. insofern bin ich kein kartenfreund. ich schaus mir vorher vll mal auf google earth an um ne vermutung zu bekommen in welche richtung ich muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (17. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> druidenhain tour is schö, da fahrst auf trail richtung golfplatz immer den weg folgen dann nach burgailenreuth, da gibts auch schöne trails, dann auf trail richt rotenbühl, runter auf muggendorfer spitzkehrn weg, dann wieder rauf zum höhenweg und trail bis muschelquelle usw usw



Des hört sich doch net schlecht an.
Wetter schaut auch gut aus für Morgen:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107630.html
http://www.wetterochs.de/

Wann hast du den vor zu fahren?
Morgen Vormittag starten?
Irgentwo gegen Ende einkehren?

Ich kann ja mein Garmin und die Appelt Karte einpacken.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2010)

jo könnten vormittags starten aber ich schlaf zz so bis 10e also all zu bald wirds net..  - vll so um 11e? 

wo fahr ma los? ich würde sagen da beim freibad unterhalb der neideck, da is auch n parkplatz. alternativ gegenüber der neideck auf der anderen seite des tals. da is auch ein wanderparkplatz direkt neben der landstraße, bei dem kommt man auch raus wenn man vom guckhüll oder von neudorf aus runter ins lange tal fährt.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. September 2010)

were schrieb:


> Des hört sich doch net schlecht an.
> Wetter schaut auch gut aus für Morgen:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107630.html
> http://www.wetterochs.de/
> ...





xTr3Me schrieb:


> jo könnten vormittags starten aber ich schlaf zz so bis 10e also all zu bald wirds net..  - vll so um 11e?
> 
> wo fahr ma los? ich würde sagen da beim freibad unterhalb der neideck, da is auch n parkplatz. alternativ gegenüber der neideck auf der anderen seite des tals. da is auch ein wanderparkplatz direkt neben der landstraße, bei dem kommt man auch raus wenn man vom guckhüll oder von neudorf aus runter ins lange tal fährt.


Salve ,
würde morgen auch mitfahren. Habe zwar nicht soviel Zeit aber kann ja jederzeit abkürzen. Müssten jetzt nur einen Treffpunkt festmachen.
Wanderparkplatz nach Streitberg ist dort unser Standartparkplatz. Nach Streitberg in der langen Rechtskurve links hoch. Karte wäre dann für euch auch überflüssig! Wäre evtl. 10.30 auch  Ok?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## were (17. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Salve ,
> würde morgen auch mitfahren. Habe zwar nicht soviel Zeit aber kann ja jederzeit abkürzen. Müssten jetzt nur einen Treffpunkt festmachen.
> Wanderparkplatz nach Streitberg ist dort unser Standartparkplatz. Nach Streitberg in der langen Rechtskurve links hoch. Karte wäre dann für euch auch überflüssig! Wäre evtl. 10.30 auch Ok?
> Gruß
> Bernd


 
Na des hört sich gut an!
Bin dabei.
Ich bin der mitm grünen Fiesta und schwarzen Cube Stereo.

Bis denn!
Markus


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2010)

ja gut wennst net so viel zeit hast klappt halb 11 schon. aber ich denk ich kann ah net so lang fahrn schieb noch bisl erkältung :X

ich bin dann der mitm schwarzen peugeot 206 und dem schwarzem canyon nerve am...

wie schauts verpflegungsmäßig aus wie viel nehmt ihr mit? hab immer nur n 
halben liter für etwa 2-2,5h dabei - ansonsten vll noch n riegel. also mit rucksack nicht oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. September 2010)

were schrieb:


> Na des hört sich gut an!
> Bin dabei.
> Ich bin der mitm grünen Fiesta und schwarzen Cube Stereo.
> 
> ...





xTr3Me schrieb:


> ja gut wennst net so viel zeit hast klappt halb 11 schon. aber ich denk ich kann ah net so lang fahrn schieb noch bisl erkältung :X
> 
> ich bin dann der mitm schwarzen peugeot 206 und dem schwarzem canyon nerve am...
> 
> ...



Super!
also dann 10:30 Streitberg Parkplatz

Wegen Verpflegung: 2 Halbe und ein roter Preßsack sind OK!
Die zwei Halbe kann man wahlweise durch zwei Doornkart oder Doppelkorn ersetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. September 2010)

sind wieder zurück vom bergradeln, hat ordenlich spass gmacht des ganze, und wetter hat auch gehalten, aufm bergrauf musst mer wieder ca 900hm tragen, war ab ok. dafür wars bergab einfach.
bilder hab ich nur vom roland, er hat zwar auch paar fotos gmacht, aber ich weiss ned wie der des anstellt, mit so ner kamera einfach ka anziges gscheides foto zu schiesen







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2010)

ich will ja auf den Bildern mich sehen und nicht Dich
Du musst erst mal so gut schlecht fotografieren können wie ich.

na 2-3 Stück werden schon was geworden sein.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2010)

nedmal eins, die ersten sen alle zu dunkel, weiss ned was du belichtest, und die restlichen einmal is a strauch im weg , 
dann fehlt der kopf, dann der trail usw.


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> nedmal eins, die ersten sen alle zu dunkel, weiss ned was du belichtest, und die restlichen einmal is a strauch im weg ,
> dann fehlt der kopf, dann der trail usw.



Du hast gesagt mach den Blitz zu. Wenn der Kopf fehlt ist es doch nicht so schlimm. Meine Bilder sehen auch alle so aus als wenn ich daheim zur haustüre rausfahre.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. September 2010)

Wie schafft man es bitte sein Radl 900hm raufzutragen? Da ist man doch oben kaputt^^


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2010)

keine ahnung, es geht scho, wenn man will


morgen wer hat zeit zum biken, denk mal pottenstaner runden is wieder mal angsagt, bernd werste dabei, roland sowieso, martina und ich auch, sagmal so um 10.15uhr behringersmühl treffpkt


----------



## Saddamchen (18. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> keine ahnung, es geht scho, wenn man will
> 
> 
> morgen wer hat zeit zum biken, denk mal pottenstaner runden is wieder mal angsagt, bernd werste dabei, roland sowieso, martina und ich auch, sagmal so um 10.15uhr behringersmühl treffpkt


Pottenstein is Ok! Aber nicht  die lange Runde mit Rabenstein Sophienhöhle oder? Bin ja mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> nedmal eins, die ersten sen alle zu dunkel, weiss ned was du belichtest,  weg ,


Beim Roland sind nicht nur die Bilder unterbelichtet!!!
@Chris: War heute Top in der Fränkischen. Kurze Hose war voll ausreichend! Alles andere wäre zu warm gewesen.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pottenstein is Ok! Aber nicht  die lange Runde mit Rabenstein Sophienhöhle oder? Bin ja mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs!!!



na , denk eher an 601 ,ziegentrail,usw, also dann um 10.15 in behringersmühl


----------



## Saddamchen (18. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> na , denk eher an 601 ,ziegentrail,usw, also dann um 10.15 in behringersmühl


Des bassd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. September 2010)

echt? ich war nachmittags auf ne kaffumrundung vll ne halbe stunde draußen und mir hats gereicht. muss aber dazu sagen ich schieb ne erkältung, bin heute nacht 3x aufgewacht weil ich mit schleim schlucken nicht mehr nachgekommen bin... :X

hab gestern meine neue lange radlhose zur schneiderin gebracht, die macht nen druckknopf an der seite ran, dann ist sie unten nicht mehr zu weit und hängt nicht mehr in der kette rum..
hab mir die e.s. prestige bundhose von engelbert strauss gekauft, is eigtl ne arbeitshose, wird hier im forum aber als radhose empfohlen. ist eben wasserdicht und aus festem material das man sicherlich nicht so einfach kaputt kriegt.. 
kostet außerdem halb so viel wie hosen die explizit als radhose verkauft werden.


----------



## macmount (19. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> echt? ich war nachmittags auf ne kaffumrundung vll ne halbe stunde draußen und mir hats gereicht. muss aber dazu sagen ich schieb ne erkältung, bin heute nacht 3x aufgewacht weil ich mit schleim schlucken nicht mehr nachgekommen bin... :X
> 
> hab gestern meine neue lange radlhose zur schneiderin gebracht, die macht nen druckknopf an der seite ran, dann ist sie unten nicht mehr zu weit und hängt nicht mehr in der kette rum..
> hab mir die e.s. prestige bundhose von engelbert strauss gekauft, is eigtl ne arbeitshose, wird hier im forum aber als radhose empfohlen. ist eben wasserdicht und aus festem material das man sicherlich nicht so einfach kaputt kriegt..
> kostet außerdem halb so viel wie hosen die explizit als radhose verkauft werden.



Hm - die hobb ich aa - allerdings zum skifohrn - iss prima, zum roodfohrn a klaans bisserl steif, obbär gegenüber dem restlichen schrodd unkabbuddboor


----------



## OldSchool (19. September 2010)

Bin heute auch dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2010)

Stimmt, das Material ist etwas steif aber ich hab schon ne kleine Probefahrt gemacht und mich störts nicht. Zum Snowboarden an etwas wärmeren Tagen taugt die bestimmt auch, oder auch als Arbeitshose....


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2010)

Schreibt heute keiner was von unserem coolen Ausflug?
Heute waren wir Andreas, Bernd, Peter und ich Richtung Pott. unterwegs. Als erster war ich an der Reihe Hab mir die mittlere Zehe voll an einem Mauervorsprung angehauen. Blüht jetzt dunkellila. Als nächstes kam der mit dem Kopf voraus aus einer Schlüsselstelle gerutscht das wir Ihn auf altdeutsche Art verarzten mussten und als letztes viel der Andreas spektakulär über sein Rad das aber am Boden lag. Der einzige der ungeschoren davon kam war der Peter. Wir haben schon überlegt Ihn zu verdreschen damit wir alle vier was von der Tour mit nach Hause bringen. 
War alles in allem eine sehr lustige Tour besonders ich hab die ersten 10 min viel gelacht.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2010)

Hört sich nach viel Action an 

Habt ihr diese super Trailtour gemacht die mal in irgendner Zeitschrift war?


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hört sich nach viel Action an
> 
> Habt ihr diese super Trailtour gemacht die mal in irgendner Zeitschrift war?



Die trails waren eigentlich Standart Training Trails. Aber manchmal kommt was zusammen.
Ich denke nicht das diese Trails schon in Zeitschriften waren.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (19. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die trails waren eigentlich Standart Training Trails. Aber manchmal kommt was zusammen.
> Ich denke nicht das diese Trails schon in Zeitschriften waren.
> 
> Roland


In der Bike-Bravo sind solche Trail zu 100% nicht drin! Warum wohl? 
Heute haben sich die Protektoren auf dem Rucksack mal wieder bewährt! (Besonders wenn man aufs Knie fliegt!!)
Aber!!! Wahre Größe zeigt sich wenn man beim Abflug noch winkt  und ein Lächeln im Gesicht hat 
Ansonsten wars heute mal wieder super spaßig und fahren hat auch gepasst(Mit einer Ausnahme!)


----------



## Saddamchen (19. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> besonders ich hab die ersten 10 min viel gelacht.


Des ist gut !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2010)

Naja wenn du aufn Rücken gefallen wärst... sicher ist sicher 

Ne aber in dem Eck gibts wirklich ne Runde die iwie zu den top10 schönsten Trailtouren Deutschlands zählt.... aber wenn ihr natürlich irgendwelche Topsecret-Trails fahrt sind die da natürlich nicht drin


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja wenn du aufn Rücken gefallen wärst... sicher ist sicher
> 
> Ne aber in dem Eck gibts wirklich ne Runde die iwie zu den top10 schönsten Trailtouren Deutschlands zählt.... aber wenn ihr natürlich irgendwelche Topsecret-Trails fahrt sind die da natürlich nicht drin



Die sind nicht top secret sondern die fährt einfach keiner. Aber Touren aus den Zeitschriften sind sehr viel mehr tourenlastig (KM, HM, Singletrail), wobei bei uns der Spaß aus langsamen bergabfahren besteht.


----------



## were (20. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Chris: War heute Top in der Fränkischen. Kurze Hose war voll ausreichend! Alles andere wäre zu warm gewesen.



Joa. Schee waors. 

Vieleicht klappts ja bald wieder!


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wobei bei uns der Spaß aus langsamen bergabfahren besteht.



hoffentlich komm ich da nie hin.


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hoffentlich komm ich da nie hin.



Wenn Du mal älter wirst, lernst du die Vorzüge der Langsamkeit, noch kennen.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wobei bei uns der Spaß aus langsamen bergabfahren besteht.



... nicht nur!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. September 2010)

war heut auf trailrunde , werd scho bald dunkel im waldund nachm wolfitrail bin ich mal zum jagersteig, dem hams ja neu gmacht, und ich dacht ich mussn gleich mal einweiha des teil, oben die erst links kehr ist erheblich schwerer, da die letzte stufen vorm geländer ziemlich hoch ist, hät fast an ragzza übern gländer gmachtdafür ist die zweit linkskehr jetz aweng leicht, und die felsstell dafür schwere wenn man auf der orginal line bleibt, neue bretterstufen und neus geländer hams nagmacht, wahrscheinlich wieder 50.000 euro kostet, die solln lieber uns des geld geben, ich mach na die wege nach unsern gschmack


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2010)

Hob heud amol widda seit langer zeit die Schloßruina unsicher gmachd, hamwärts dann übrn Burchsta und die wasserfalldrebbn.
Woa mid mein Ongl underwegs der hod vielleichd gschdaund woas alles gehd aufn Beig.
Schö wenn der Jächersteich widda neu gmachd worn is dann ham wir endlich a neua Herausforderung.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2010)

> die solln lieber uns des geld geben, ich mach na die wege nach unsern gschmack


!

Überlege schon länger ob es irgendwie, irgendwo möglich wäre selber nen Weg in den Wald zu buddeln. Selbst hier direkt bei mir gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten wo man was feines machen könnte. Leider werden die MTBer von den Jägern und Förstern gehasst..

Ach ja:
Kennt sich jemand auf der Friesner Warte aus? Habe da gestern beim spazieren einiges entdeckt das interessant sein könnte...


----------



## were (21. September 2010)

Friesner Warte war ich letztes Jahr mal. Bin damals aber nur auf der Durchreise gewesen. Der Weg den ich rauf bin macht bestimmt runter Spaß. Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass da mehrere intressante Wege gibt.

Dass MTBler von Förstern und Jägern generel gehasst werden kann ich mir net vorstellen. Ohne zu fragen Wege im Wald zu buddln ist daneben. Das kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Wenn du den Waldbesitzer kennst und der das erlaub ist es vieleicht noch ok, aber sicher auch ne Menge arbeit um nur einen einzigen gescheiten Weg anzulegen. Und den hast dann nach dem 10mal runterfahren auch bald satt. Und Trails gibts doch eigentlich in der Fränkischen einiges ohne jetzt extra was anlegen zu müssen. Wenn du Rampen usw. willst schau mal nach Osternohe.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2010)

Naja mein Nachbar ist Jäger und der hat ab und zu Begegnung mit wirklich komischen MTBlern, bei seinen Storys kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen.
Außerdem: Dass wir durch den Wald mit klappernder Kette pfeifen tut dem Wild wirklich nicht gut, va im Winter schreckt man die viecher auf worauf sie die Flucht ergreifen. Im Winter sind die Viecher nur so schwach, dass die bei so ner Todesangst und dem Sprint draufgehen können und das passiert wohl regelmäßig. 

und einfach so nen trail in wald buddeln ist natürlich daneben, gibt auch rechtliche konsequenzen ganz zu recht. Ich spreche aber davon einen weg nach absprache mit förstern/jägern zu bauen. Das wird eben durch oben beschriebene story sehr erschwert..


----------



## RolandMC (22. September 2010)

ich denke einen "Weg" durch den Wald anlegen ist bei uns nicht sehr sinnvoll, es gibt wie were schon geschrieben hat genug offizielle Wanderwege die einiges hergeben.
Bei uns z.B. gehört der Wald vielen verschieden Besitzeren, wenn du da einmal vom Berg runterfährst kommst du durch 3-4 verschiedene Besitztümer die müsste man alle fragen, und dann die Jäger. Mindestens einer oder alle würden Dir das verbieten.
das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre eine Wiese, Grundstück o.ä. auf der man Northshore Elemente aufbaut zum üben für die Fahrtechnik. da stört man niemanden und es hilft der fartechnik ungemein.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

Mir würde es auch primär darum gehen die Fahrtechnik zu üben.. ich sehe die Problematik genauso wie du, sowas ist schwer zu realisieren und viel Arbeit, deswegen mach ich mich auch erst gar nicht dran..


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2010)

Bei mir sind demnächst wieder "Bauarbeiten" geplant!!


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bei mir sind demnächst wieder "Bauarbeiten" geplant!!



Hmm Rahmen bestellt?

Sag mal kommst du eigtl aus Forchheim oder Nürnberg? 
Falls FO dann fährst bestimmt ab und zu als Feierabendrunde auf die Lange Meile oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hmm Rahmen bestellt?
> 
> Sag mal kommst du eigtl aus Forchheim oder Nürnberg?
> Falls FO dann fährst bestimmt ab und zu als Feierabendrunde auf die Lange Meile oder?


Bei diesen "Bauarbeiten" kommen Hammer,Nägel Bretter und Pfosten zur Verwendung! 
Ich komme aus Hausen. Wat isn die "Lange Meile"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

Hausen aso, da von dort kommste da nicht hin.. lange Meile ist nichts besonderes.. nur mein Trainingsgebiet, beschreibt im Prinzip die Hochebene hinter Rettern bis Kauernhofen. 
Da oben gibts ca 5km Trails und schöne Waldwege. Ca 250hm bis man oben ist, wenn man 3x rauf und runter fährt hat man was getan. Seh dort oben auch öfters MTBer also nicht all zu unbeliebt, manche meiden das Gebiet aber, man muss zugeben.. die Trails sind recht stark verteilt und teils kaum zu finden.


----------



## Eltmenner (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Außerdem: Dass wir durch den Wald mit klappernder Kette pfeifen tut dem Wild wirklich nicht gut, va im Winter schreckt man die viecher auf worauf sie die Flucht ergreifen. Im Winter sind die Viecher nur so schwach, dass die bei so ner Todesangst und dem Sprint draufgehen können und das passiert wohl regelmäßig.



Ach deswegen fahren die Förster mit dem Auto durch den Wald, weil da die Kette nicht klappert.
Die sollen bloß ruhig sein.

Sorry! Da krieg ich echt meine Wut wenn ich so was höre.


----------



## alet08 (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hausen aso, da von dort kommste da nicht hin.. lange Meile ist nichts besonderes.. nur mein Trainingsgebiet, beschreibt im Prinzip die Hochebene hinter Rettern bis Kauernhofen.
> Da oben gibts ca 5km Trails und schöne Waldwege. Ca 250hm bis man oben ist, wenn man 3x rauf und runter fährt hat man was getan. Seh dort oben auch öfters MTBer also nicht all zu unbeliebt, manche meiden das Gebiet aber, man muss zugeben.. die Trails sind recht stark verteilt und teils kaum zu finden.



könnte ich mich dir mal anschließen, da ich mich dort gaar net auskenn obwohl ich schon einiges von der Rettener Kanzel gehört hab??

käme dann mit´m Zug nach FO

Alex


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

ja klar könn mer mal machen, zz ist nur schlecht.. bin immer noch erkältet+prüfungsvorbereitung  ich hoffe die erkältung haut bald mal ab aber ich hab die schon 2 wochen..
aber vom bhf in fo aus ist man schnell dort, ca 5mins dann ist man im wald und nach 10-15 aufm ersten trail.


----------



## were (22. September 2010)

Du solltest zwischen Jägern und Förstern unterscheiden. Die haben teilweise ganz andere Intressen. Beide sind aber meist auch mit 4WD im Wald anzutreffen *g*

Wenn durch das aufschrecken die schwachen Tiere eingehen, dann halten wir mit dem biken den Wildbestand gesund. Ist doch supa. Mit der selben Begründung begründen doch die Jäger seit Jahrzehnten die Notwendigkeit der Jagt.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hausen aso, da von dort kommste da nicht hin.. lange Meile ist nichts besonderes.. nur mein Trainingsgebiet, beschreibt im Prinzip die Hochebene hinter Rettern bis Kauernhofen.
> Da oben gibts ca 5km Trails und schöne Waldwege. Ca 250hm bis man oben ist, wenn man 3x rauf und runter fährt hat man was getan. Seh dort oben auch öfters MTBer also nicht all zu unbeliebt, manche meiden das Gebiet aber, man muss zugeben.. die Trails sind recht stark verteilt und teils kaum zu finden.



Ach soooo!!!! Sag doch gleich das du die Rettener Kanzel meinst.
Ist eigentlich schon ne Art Hausrunde. Besonders wenn ich keine Lust habe mit dem Auto irgendwo hin zu fahren. Erst am Kanal etwas GA1 und dann noch ein paar Trails. 1-2 Stunden. Der idealle MTB-Quickie!!!

Können auf jedenfall mal dort gemeinsam fahren. Gibt ja dort auch ein paar nette Ecken! Kennst du die Steilabfahrt?


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

Ich seh schon hier hat man Förster und Jäger nicht sehr gerne 
Ich steh dem ganzen eigentlich relativ neutral gegenüber.. könnt mich über sowas net so wirklich aufregen. 

Ich denke ein Stück weit haben beide Seiten recht, aber die Jäger die ich kenne fahren mitm Jeep in Wald um das Futter zu transportieren und nicht aus Gaudi. 
Will mich damit nicht gegen euch stellen aber so isses hal..



> Ach soooo!!!! Sag doch gleich das du die Rettener Kanzel meinst.
> Ist eigentlich schon ne Art Hausrunde. Besonders wenn ich keine Lust  habe mit dem Auto irgendwo hin zu fahren. Erst am Kanal etwas GA1 und  dann noch ein paar Trails. 1-2 Stunden. Der idealle MTB-Quickie!!!
> 
> Könne auf jedenfall mal dort gemeinsam fahren.



Aso, etz weiß ich bescheid warum so viele Leute den Begriff Lange Meile nicht kennen 
Ja Retterner Kanzel ist quasi ein Teil davon, da gibts auch nen Trail den ich bis heute nicht geknackt habe.. verflixte Schlüsselstelle, einfach zu steil und eng und kurz danach 90° nach links  - abflug in die büsche garantiert^^

also @alet/Saddamchen/andere interessierte:
sobald ich wieder fit bin sag ich bescheid! hab heute meine winterradelhose von der schneiderin abgeholt jetzt kanns auch kalt werden


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> da gibts auch nen Trail den ich bis heute nicht geknackt habe.. verflixte Schlüsselstelle, einfach zu steil und eng und kurz danach 90° nach links  - abflug in die büsche garantiert^^


Meinst du die?
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/73004]
	
[/URL]


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

Schaut so aus ja! Kenn die Stelle aber nur im Sommer mit fettem Buschwerk. Mit dem Fels links im Bild kommts aber hin *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut so aus ja! Kenn die Stelle aber nur im Sommer mit fettem Buschwerk. Mit dem Fels links im Bild kommts aber hin *g*


Also dann ab heute keine Ausreden mehr!! Ist weder zu steil noch zu eng und in die Büsche ist auch noch keiner geflogen!

Ab 2:30 isses drauf.
Video an sich is nich der Brüller. Nur ein paar Handyclips zusammengeschnippelt

War aber lange Zeit auch ein heißen Eck. Wenn einer sichert ist es auf jedenfall vom Kopf her angenehmer.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

Oh man auf dem Video schaut das total easy aus.. ich pack die Stelle aber echt net^^ - muss einfach noch viel lernen...


----------



## speedy_j (23. September 2010)

fährt morgen nachmittag jemand von euch? könnte ab mittag frei machen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bei diesen "Bauarbeiten" kommen Hammer,Nägel Bretter und Pfosten zur Verwendung!
> Ich komme aus Hausen. Wat isn die "Lange Meile"?



Die lange Meile bist heuer schon teilweise gefahren.
Übrigens falls ich es namantlich nicht erwähnt haben sollte. Der der am Sonntag nach einem halben Überschlag an uns mit lächlendem Gesicht vorbei gerutscht ist kommt aus Hausen.

Der B.B. hat extra darum gebeten Ihn namentlich zu erwähnen.


----------



## were (24. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Material ist etwas steif aber ich hab schon ne kleine Probefahrt gemacht und mich störts nicht. Zum Snowboarden an etwas wärmeren Tagen taugt die bestimmt auch, oder auch als Arbeitshose....



Danke für den Hinweis. Bin am überlegen mir da auch ne Hose zu bestellen. Aber wahrscheinlich ehr hauptsächlich zum draußen unterwegs sein beim Klettern usw. Obs zum baign geht sieht man ja dann.

@Saddamchen: Woar Gestern beim Radwerk und hab mir Plattformpedale angeschaut. Bin dann auch gleich mit NC-17 und Five Tens dort wieder raus. Fürs Technische bestimmt bessa. Mal schaun ob ich damit klar komm.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2010)

Bei den Hosen machste nix falsch, die Bundhose ist extrem robust. Aber die fallen auch relativ weit aus, also wie mans mag.. ein paar kleinere Knieschoner passen bestimmt auch drunter. Außerdem sind sie sehr warm wie ich schon festgestellt hab.. also bei über 10°C würde ich die nicht zum Biken anziehen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. September 2010)

were schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Bin am überlegen mir da auch ne Hose zu bestellen. Aber wahrscheinlich ehr hauptsächlich zum draußen unterwegs sein beim Klettern usw. Obs zum baign geht sieht man ja dann.
> 
> @Saddamchen: Woar Gestern beim Radwerk und hab mir Plattformpedale angeschaut. Bin dann auch gleich mit NC-17 und Five Tens dort wieder raus. Fürs Technische bestimmt bessa. Mal schaun ob ich damit klar komm.



welch five ten schuh hast den gekauft, und welch grössen ham sie im laden, meine geben langsam den geist auf
warst in erlangen oder


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2010)

were schrieb:


> Woar Gestern beim Radwerk und hab mir Plattformpedale angeschaut. Bin dann auch gleich mit NC-17 und Five Tens dort wieder raus. Fürs Technische bestimmt bessa. Mal schaun ob ich damit klar komm.


Des basd!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der B.B. hat extra darum gebeten Ihn namentlich zu erwähnen.


Ich hatte mich bedankt, daß du mich *nicht* erwähnt hast du Ochse!!


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2010)

Sind die five ten schuhe denn so gut? hätte auch gerne ein paar gute mtb schuhe, allerdings sollten die auch dazu taugen das madl mal den berg raufzutragen. 
im moment nutze ich ein paar alte sneaker...


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bedankt, daß du mich *nicht* erwähnt hast du Ochse!!



Das war mir schon klar du Debb
Das war die Rache für Ausrede Nr.231564435345/2010


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sind die five ten schuhe denn so gut? hätte auch gerne ein paar gute mtb schuhe, allerdings sollten die auch dazu taugen das madl mal den berg raufzutragen.
> im moment nutze ich ein paar alte sneaker...



ich trag mit denen Schuh mei *R*adl 1000HM am Stück.
Ich denk mei *M*adl werd i ned ganz so weit schaffn.


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sind die five ten schuhe denn so gut? hätte auch gerne ein paar gute mtb schuhe, allerdings sollten die auch dazu taugen das madl mal den berg raufzutragen.
> im moment nutze ich ein paar alte sneaker...



bis jetzt die besten die ich je hatte, haltbar, bequem, schauen gut aus, und ham super gripp auf den flats


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> , schauen gut aus,



Dann hosd ja wenigstens etwas schöns an dir.


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann hosd ja wenigstens etwas schöns an dir.



wenigsten ein was im gegensatz zu dir


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich trag mit denen Schuh mei *R*adl 1000HM am Stück.
> Ich denk mei *M*adl werd i ned ganz so weit schaffn.



Oh wie hab ichn des hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2010)

Wenn i so naus schau wirds zeit das wir uns eine Indoorhalle suchen.


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn i so naus schau wirds zeit das wir uns eine Indoorhalle suchen.



räum halt dei werkstatt aus, die brauchst eh nie


----------



## B3ppo (25. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn i so naus schau wirds zeit das wir uns eine Indoorhalle suchen.



der regen gibt der hand mehr zeit zum heilen


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> der regen gibt der hand mehr zeit zum heilen



Des is doch a scho widda 2-3 Wochn her.
Lieber langsam bergab fahren.


----------



## B3ppo (25. September 2010)

Ist 2 Wochen her, aber auf Stöße reagiert die Hand noch mit spontanem Lenkerloslassen.
Bzw. ist die Hand in Ordnung, das Handgelenk spielt noch nicht mit


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2010)

so a schitt, da meldens schlechts wetter am lago für samstag, also fährt mer deswegen lieber mal ned runter, und jetzt siehe da

http://www.meteogarda.it/malcesine/malcesine.jpg

hoff bloss ab mittwoch werds besser dort


----------



## OldSchool (25. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> so a schitt, da meldens schlechts wetter am lago für samstag, also fährt mer deswegen lieber mal ned runter, und jetzt siehe da
> 
> http://www.meteogarda.it/malcesine/malcesine.jpg
> 
> hoff bloss ab mittwoch werds besser dort



Wie besser dort? Ist doch schön.


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2010)

Wie siehts denn morgen aus?
Noch Regen oder schon naß und kein Regen mehr?


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2010)

Kein Regen mehr, 32 KM Vollgas Straßenkilometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (26. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kein Regen mehr, 32 KM Vollgas Straßenkilometer.



Streber.


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2010)

komm grad von trailrunde zurück
matterhorparke-spitzkehrentrail-guckhüll-muschelquelln-gross rund zum wolfsgraben-binghölenberg-naturstatreppentrail-paviliontrail-hoch zur muschelquelln-jägersteig.
alles fahrbar, obwohl gestern ganz schö gschifft hat


----------



## were (27. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> welch five ten schuh hast den gekauft, und welch grössen ham sie im laden, meine geben langsam den geist auf
> warst in erlangen oder



Joa, in Erlangen im Radwerk. Kenn sonst kein Laden der die Fiveten hat. Kannte die Marke bisher auch ehr von Kletterschuhen. Hab die hier: http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/28-impact-low

Die hatten vor allem Größen ~44. Zum Glück aber auch was für meine kleinen Tretter in 41 

Heute Abend gleich mal einweihen auf ner Heimrunde.


----------



## daniel_ohio (27. September 2010)

moin moin metzi und co. 
bin des wochenende in brixen gewesen bei nem bikerennen ziemlich beschissenes wetter nachts immer unten regen oben schnee 
strecke war ziemlich krass und nass. 
Wollt eigentlich mal fragen wenn du bzw. ihr mal wieder fahrn geht die woche?? 
grüße daniel


----------



## Saddamchen (27. September 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> moin moin metzi und co.
> bin des wochenende in brixen gewesen bei nem bikerennen ziemlich beschissenes wetter nachts immer unten regen oben schnee
> strecke war ziemlich krass und nass.
> Wollt eigentlich mal fragen wenn du bzw. ihr mal wieder fahrn geht die woche??
> grüße daniel


Caidom??


----------



## 0815p (27. September 2010)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> moin moin metzi und co.
> bin des wochenende in brixen gewesen bei nem bikerennen ziemlich beschissenes wetter nachts immer unten regen oben schnee
> strecke war ziemlich krass und nass.
> Wollt eigentlich mal fragen wenn du bzw. ihr mal wieder fahrn geht die woche??
> grüße daniel



schlecht zu sagn, wollten evt ab donnerstach zum lago, aber die wettervoraussicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> welch five ten schuh hast den gekauft, und welch grössen ham sie im laden, meine geben langsam den geist auf
> warst in erlangen oder





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sind die five ten schuhe denn so gut? hätte auch gerne ein paar gute mtb schuhe, allerdings sollten die auch dazu taugen das madl mal den berg raufzutragen.
> im moment nutze ich ein paar alte sneaker...





peter metz schrieb:


> bis jetzt die besten die ich je hatte, haltbar, bequem, schauen gut aus, und ham super gripp auf den flats


Also ich finde die Five Ten auch super.
Vor allem pimpen sie jeden Biker auch optisch.

Hier mal eine Beispiel eines Bikers  ohne Five Ten.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/750952
Schaut doch irgendwie komisch aus oder?

Jetzt die gleich Szene aber mit Five Ten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/750953

Ist doch gleich besser oder?


----------



## JansonJanson (27. September 2010)

du hast auch nur scheiss im Hirn Breyer, oder?

Solltest mal wieder deine überschüssige Energie beim Moschen raus lassen *g* ... jetzt könnte man ja noch Theorien über den normalen Verbleib von "überschüssigen Energien" anstellen ... aber könnte man ja nur ...


----------



## 0815p (27. September 2010)

oh bernd, du depp


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Etz schießter zurück 

Hab heute mal meine neue Hose für ne Stunde getestet, klappt super.. 
Etz muss ich mir nur noch ne bessere Zwiebeltaktik für obenrum ausdenken,
dann kann der Winter kommen


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2010)

Der Bernd ist echt der Beste

Was so ein gscheiter Schuh alles ausmacht


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2010)

Legen wir zusammen und schenken Ihm diesen Schuh zu Weihnachten. Die Martina wird uns ewig danken.
Er schaut echt schon viel besser aus.


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Legen wir zusammen und schenken Ihm diesen Schuh zu Weihnachten. Die Martina wird uns ewig danken.
> Er schaut echt schon viel besser aus.



na du brauchst grad wos sogn






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> na du brauchst grad wos sogn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Jetzt wirds ecklig!!!!!:kotz:


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

Fahrt ihr eigtl immer im Schildkrötenpanzer? 

Beschränke mich bisher auf nen Helm.. immerhin


----------



## Axalp (28. September 2010)

Ich glaub der Roland zieht seit Safty-Jacket nur noch an, wenn's mal wieder Stress mit der Pia gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2010)

Ihr könntmich alle mal




ich geh jetzt zum


----------



## daniel_ohio (28. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Caidom??



jup Caidom war aber ziemlich nass


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigtl immer im Schildkrötenpanzer?
> 
> Beschränke mich bisher auf nen Helm.. immerhin



das war 2007 oder 2008 das erste mal den 601er am Gardasee. Da war ich noch übermotivert und unerfahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

Ok am Gardasee kann ichs verstehen, war da zwar noch nicht mitm MTB unterwegs aber zum wandern war ich mal vor paar jahren dort. glaube für solche wege würde ich mich auch einpacken


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das war 2007 oder 2008 das erste mal den 601er am Gardasee. Da war ich noch übermotivert und unerfahren.


Schiß hosd ghabd sogn di Leud!!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2010)

Da muss ich dich entäuschen, ich hab damals schon alle Schlüsselstellen gefahren. Aber Du glaube ich bis heute nicht.
Kannst ja mal am Wochenende mit runter fahren, da ist alles schön feucht genau das richtige für dein Nassfahrtalent.


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Roland zieht seit Safty-Jacket nur noch an, wenn's mal wieder Stress mit der Pia gibt...



dann habe ich heuer ein glückliches Jahr hinter mir.
0 mal angehabt.


----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2010)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...dsAsString=&lang=de&id=136068555&pageNumber=2

.........so ein schönes Fahrzeug...........!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2010)

der war mir zu langsam, hab jetz sowas.
6 Liter Diesel und läuft viel schneller.






 Platz für 3 Leute und Bike mit vieelll Gepäck. Natürlich 2 Räder auf den Radständer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (28. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds ecklig!!!!!:kotz:



Wir brauchen einen Schuh!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2010)

Den wirsd du gleich zwischen den Zähnen haben.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

Der Thread hier ist einfach der Beste im ganzen Forum


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich entäuschen, ich hab damals schon alle Schlüsselstellen gefahren. Aber Du glaube ich bis heute nicht.
> Kannst ja mal am Wochenende mit runter fahren, da ist alles schön feucht genau das richtige für dein Nassfahrtalent.


Verzeih mein Held!!! Wie konnte ich nur an dir zweifeln??


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Schuh!!


Wäre Papa Roth vor 42 JAhren etwas "safer" mit Mama Roth zu Gange gewesen, wäre uns einiges an Widrigkeiten erspart geblieben und einen Schuh bräuchten wir dann jetzt auch nicht!!!!



Auf der anderen Seite. Wenn unser Roland nicht da wäre hätte der ein oder andere Bike/Komponenten/Gabel-Hersteller schon lange Konkurs angemeldet. Sämer also froh, das mern hom mein aldn Feund Oland!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2010)

Was geht am Wochenende?
Werde morgen Nachmittag evtl. (falls geöffnet?)nach Osternohe fahren und dann am Sonntag ne Tour in der Fränkischen.

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2010)

ick muss in die Heimat - 2x BDay ... Vaddern hat 60igen u.a.


----------



## 0815p (30. September 2010)

ich lago


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich lago


Du nix Lago!!
Du Orsch!!!!!
(Zensur!!!!!!!)


----------



## 0815p (30. September 2010)

du sepp wollst doch eigendlich a nochmal heuer zum lago oder in die berch mit red, mit die berch werds ja wohl nix mehr wern, da liegt scho schnee aber zum lago häst scho mitgekönnt, des were super gwesen, wie damals die no hand face landung, und ich hätt soviel trails die du nochned gfohren bist aber mit sicherheit gfallen würden, das mer a ganze woch bräuchtn


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich lago



Lech di nei dein Bed dasd morng um 4.14 fid bisd.
Do döf ich um 2.45 aufsteh.


----------



## 0815p (30. September 2010)

also bist um 4.15 uhr bei mir, mitn flo hast ja alles ausgmacht oder


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ick muss in die Heimat - 2x BDay ... Vaddern hat 60igen u.a.



Hey...berlinern darf nur ick hia!!!!


----------



## Axalp (30. September 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende?
> Werde morgen Nachmittag evtl. (falls geöffnet?)nach Osternohe fahren und dann am Sonntag ne Tour in der Fränkischen.
> 
> Greets



Ich hadere noch mit mir selbst was ich eigentlich machen will.

Wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt würd' ich das Closing-Week in Wagrain gerne mitnehmen. 
Z.Zt. müsste ich allerdings alleine fahren und darauf hab' ich keinen Bock.

In dem Fall wäre Sonntag Fränkische auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## Axalp (30. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ick muss in die Heimat - 2x BDay ... Vaddern hat 60igen u.a.



...und die Hausfreundin den 70-sten!


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hadere noch mit mir selbst was ich eigentlich machen will.
> 
> Wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt würd' ich das Closing-Week in Wagrain gerne mitnehmen.
> Z.Zt. müsste ich allerdings alleine fahren und darauf hab' ich keinen Bock.
> ...



Nimm doch den Breyer mal mit, Spargelzeit müsste ja jetzt vorbei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (1. Oktober 2010)

Wen soll ich mitnehmen? 





Edit: Ich wünsche dem Bernd übrigens heute viel Spass bei seiner Tour in der Fränkischen. Osternohe hat ja leider leider geschlossen.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2010)

So Jungs wie wird das Wetter morgen?  

Ich hoffe es wird noch mal richtig schön spät-sommerlich


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So Jungs wie wird das Wetter morgen?
> 
> Ich hoffe es wird noch mal richtig schön spät-sommerlich



Aber Hallo!!!!!!
Für Interessierte: Markus und ich treffen uns morgen um 10:00 Uhr

Am Parkplatz nach Streitberg.
Guggsd du!!
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=49.813693,11.234804&daddr=&hl=de&geocode=&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=16&sll=49.813716,11.234765&sspn=0.006369,0.013797&ie=UTF8&z=16


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2010)

Wieso fahrt ihr eigtl immer so bald? Da ist ja noch kalt + da schlafen Studenten noch 

Ich mach moin denk ich nur ne kleine Hausrunde, Retterner Kanzel oder Friesner Warte wenn ich übermotiviert bin


----------



## B3ppo (3. Oktober 2010)

> Wieso fahrt ihr eigtl immer so bald? Da ist ja noch kalt + da schlafen Studenten noch


sag ich auch immer


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Oktober 2010)

so ... gestern endlich mal die NightRide Season eröffnet 

zwar wieder sehr ungewohnt, aber taugt wie eh und jeh... und das gute die Japanlampen taugen noch, nix kaputt - hatte da schon bischen Befürchtungen ... also - der Herbst kann kommen ...


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2010)

Gestern, wenn der Tag so saugut war? 

Ich bin jetzt noch bisl platt von meiner Tour


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Oktober 2010)

jo gestern 
kam erst um 7 wieder nach Erlangen - davor family weekend gehabt mit 60igen von Vaddern (so vom alter her könnte ich ja dann auch hier paar Leutz Vaddern sagen  ) ... und musste dann einfach fahren 
War auch mal nett, nightriden ohne 10 Lagen Klamotten


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2010)

Hm das kenn ich.. wenn mal ein paar Tage nix gemacht hat muss man seine Energie bei dem Speedrun verbraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jo gestern
> (so vom alter her könnte ich ja dann auch hier paar Leutz Vaddern sagen  )


[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie schön das du Dich angesprochen fühlst Herr Breyer


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2010)

Sadamchen, ist einer von euch gestern nen FatAlbert und einer Muddy Mary gefahren?


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sadamchen, ist einer von euch gestern nen FatAlbert und einer Muddy Mary gefahren?



Nicht das ich wüsste!! Warum?? Hast wohl Fährten gelesen?


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wie schön das du Dich angesprochen fühlst Herr Breyer



[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste!! Warum?? Hast wohl Fährten gelesen?



So in etwa 

Bin von Streitberg aus richtung druidenhain kanndorf trainmeusel muggendorf neudorf guckhüll muschelquellen..
bis zum druidenhain bin ich immer ner spur aus FA+MM gefolgt, dachte da an euch 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So in etwa
> 
> Bin von Streitberg aus richtung druidenhain kanndorf trainmeusel muggendorf neudorf guckhüll muschelquellen..
> bis zum druidenhain bin ich immer ner spur aus FA+MM gefolgt, dachte da an euch 2


Wir waren mit Minions und Rubber Queen besohlt. War aber gestern Bikemäßig einiges los. So viele Biker habe ich noch nie in der Fränkischen (schieben) gesehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2010)

Schieben? Hab nur einen gesehn der nen Platten hatte  

Musste nur zur Neideck hoch das letzte Stück schieben (NN rutscht durch und kein Bock ) ansonsten konnte man eigtl alles fahren, bis auf die Treppen nach Muggendorf runter.. da bin ich an der Seite entlang runter.. diese Holztreppen sind echt kein Spaß wenns so nass ist


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2010)

so, sen wieder daham vom lago, schö wors, und viel gmacht ham mer a.
a paar neue wegstücke ham wir gfunden, und an neuen lieblingstrail haben wir a gmacht, da muss mer aber über 1000 hm sei kistn nauftrogn, und davor aweng bergauf fohrn, dafür is er runter einfach schö zu biken.

am wochend solls wetter gut werdn, ist was geplant, evt fichtelgeb ( ohne shuttel lift)?????


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> am wochend solls wetter gut werdn, ist was geplant, evt fichtelgeb ( ohne shuttel lift)?????



Samstag Fichtl.? Sonntag keine Zeit!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2010)

@Hausen nächste oder übernächste Woche Bayerischer Wald?
1 oder 2 Tage?
Jochen kommst du auch mit?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2010)

Der letzte Kurzurlaub.
Der die Kamera dabei hat kommt irgendwie zu kurz.
http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/sports/watch/v204916885FnRZB9H


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2010)

hey red, super gschnitten, du werst ja noch a richtiger filmer echt gut


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber die Quali ist Schei..e. Das Original ist gestochen scharf. Schei.. Internet Download.


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Quali ist Schei..e. Das Original ist gestochen scharf. Schei.. Internet Download.



frag mal den james, der hat ahnung davon


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2010)

vll unterstützt der hoster keine bessere quali? etwas ton wäre auch cool, ansonsten cooles vid, nicht schlecht gefahren.. bis ich sowas kann dauerts noch ne ecke 

bin heut nen trail bei der retterner kanzel mit leichtigkeit gefahren.. vor 4-5 Monaten konnt ich da noch gar net fahren, war etz zum ersten mal wieder dort. 

zz is das klima bei so 14-15°C eigentlich optimal zum fahren.. besser gehts kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2010)

Ton gibts beim nächsten mal. Muss mir angewöhnen beim filmen die Klappe zu halten. Die gefahrenen Ecken kommen bei der Quali gar nicht raus. Bei den engen Spitzkehren kann man beim fahren fast 1000 HM ins Tal sehen. Das ist gut fürs Höhenangst Training.


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2010)

wegen samstach, hab ich den lb jörg kontaktiert, der sagt noch bescheid


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2010)

hat man schon gesehen, dass es da teils sehr steil runterging, nicht ganz ungefährlich..


----------



## OldSchool (6. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der letzte Kurzurlaub.
> Der die Kamera dabei hat kommt irgendwie zu kurz.
> http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/sports/watch/v204916885FnRZB9H



Ja sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen samstach, hab ich den lb jörg kontaktiert, der sagt noch bescheid



@ bernd
du wollst do  fei a mitfohrn hast damals gsogt


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ bernd
> du wollst do  fei a mitfohrn hast damals gsogt


Ich hob ja braggdisch dem Roland scho zugsochd! Obber dann ismer eigfalln, dasi Geburdsdoch hob und die ganze Verwandschafd kummd!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Quali ist Schei..e. Das Original ist gestochen scharf. Schei.. Internet Download.


Ist ja auch kein Wunder! Dein Original hat über 500 MB. Das Teil im I-Net gerade mal etwas über 30 MB. Das sind gerade noch 6% vom Ursprung. Da brauchst du dich über die Qualität nicht wundern. Aber ich werde mich wie versprochen der Sache mal annehmen wenn ich das Original habe.


----------



## Axalp (7. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/sports/watch/v204916885FnRZB9H







Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hob ja braggdisch dem Roland scho zugsochd! Obber dann ismer eigfalln, dasi Geburdsdoch hob und die ganze Verwandschafd kummd!



Und wir sind nicht eingeladen? 

Bin für's Wochenende aber eh raus, fahr in den Schwarzwald.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Oktober 2010)

heute Abend: 19.00Uhr Nightriden ... 
Standardtrunde ... Erlangen - Adlitz - Atzelsberg - Rosenbach und back ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. Oktober 2010)

der jörg hat a abgsagt, hat nachtschicht , und kommt erst späht heim


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Oktober 2010)

@Markus: evtl doch erst 19.15  muss noch Reifen aufziehen und Lampen montieren ... 

Treffpunkt @my home`?


----------



## kubikjch (7. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Hausen nächste oder übernächste Woche Bayerischer Wald?
> 1 oder 2 Tage?
> Jochen kommst du auch mit?



ka dsaid und a ka bike


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2010)

morgen um 10.15 uhr behringersmühle, wetter wird supergut, und die trails sen brottrocken


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Oktober 2010)

war grad im wald da war der boden teils immernoch ziemlich nass/schlammig :X - aber das wetter ist genial zum biken...

bin u.a. an der retterner kanzel gefahren... und mal probeweise diese besch... schlüsselstelle mit einem fuß aufm pedal, den andern irgendwo am boden runtergerutscht, teils ist da mein schwerpunkt vor dem vorderrad also irgendwie klappt das nicht  - bin schon so fast 2x nach vorne übergekippt


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2010)

Es ist Herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. Oktober 2010)

allerdings... die natur ist zz super, schicke bilder!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2010)

War heute mit meiner neuen Kamera zum "probeschiessen" unterwegs.
Die Stelle an der Kanzel (wenn sie die gleiche ist die ich meine) bin ich auch schon 2 mal ohne Rad mit Kopf voraus runter.


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2010)

wo warst denn unterwegs


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Oktober 2010)

naja saddamchen hat da ja mal nen video+pic 2-3 seiten zuvor gepostet, da kannst sehen welche stelle ich meine *g*


----------



## dreismann (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad das Video geguckt und muss sagen  Respekt!!

Ihr solltet mal den Dalco-Trail fahren.Euch würds da gefallen


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Hab grad das Video geguckt und muss sagen  Respekt!!
> 
> Ihr solltet mal den Dalco-Trail fahren.Euch würds da gefallen



dalco sen mer scho vor 2 johr gfahren, so toll is der a ned, da gibs viel schönere


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Hab grad das Video geguckt und muss sagen  Respekt!!
> 
> Ihr solltet mal den Dalco-Trail fahren.Euch würds da gefallen



Dalco 112 sind wir vor einigen Tagen gefahren. Der ist im Moment eine einzige Rinne mit Schotter und Steinen.


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dalco 112 sind wir vor einigen Tagen gefahren. Der ist im Moment eine einzige Rinne mit Schotter und Steinen.



der dalco ist der 111 er, wir sen den 112 er gfohren


----------



## dreismann (9. Oktober 2010)

Den Trail kenn ich auch nur aus der Bikebravo 

aber die schreiben ja eh das alls so toll is....wie auch mit dem Dalco

morgen fahr ich auch mal in die fränkische....

 good ride


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> der dalco ist der 111 er, wir sen den 112 er gfohren



Der 111 ist die gleiche Schei..e. und läft ja gleich daneben.
Tschuldigung Herr Lehrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. Oktober 2010)

wo kann man denn in der fränkischen noch schön fahren außer in der gegend um guckhüll
kanndorf und muggendorf?

suche irgendwas trailiges möglichst anspruchsvoll, damit ich üben kann


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2010)

da gibts etliches, aber dir des zu erklärenda hab ich kann bock, des is zuviel arbeit, entweder selbst rausfinden , nach karte, oder einfach mitfohren, haben heut ne lockere tour mit vielen singeltrail gmacht, wenn ich dir diese tour erklären müsst würds länger dauern als wir gfohren sen

@ red
sen die fotos was gworden


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Oktober 2010)

hm ne grobe richtung würde mich schon erstmal zufriedenstellen, mitfahren würde ich zwar gerne mal aber ich hab leider wenig zeit, hab nächste woche noch prüfungen, hab heut den sonnigen tag mit der lerngruppe in der bib verbracht und mir ne überdosis kunstlicht gegeben.
fahre zz meist <2h ..
ganz davon denk ich kann ich bei euch eh nicht mithalten, weder von der ausdauer her noch technisch :X

edit:
will aber niemanden nötigen hier jetzt irgendwelche tourenbeschreibungen reinzuschreiben^^


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> da gibts etliches, aber dir des zu erklärenda hab ich kann bock, des is zuviel arbeit, entweder selbst rausfinden , nach karte, oder einfach mitfohren, haben heut ne lockere tour mit vielen singeltrail gmacht, wenn ich dir diese tour erklären müsst würds länger dauern als wir gfohren sen
> 
> @ red
> sen die fotos was gworden



Ja, spiel grad welche auf Bilderspeicher rauf und stell sie dann hier rein.

Ne lockere Tour


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Oktober 2010)

Werde morgen früh ne kleine Tour machen. Max. 2-3 h. 
Start so ca. 10.30. Uhr falls noch jemand Zeit und Bock hier kurz melden.
Details dann am besten *morgen* früh mit Handy.
Falls nichts in der Fränkischen geht werde ich Kanzel machen.
@ XTr3Me: Das wäre doch was für dich oder??


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2010)

Klick*fränkische Schweiz 09.10.2010


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Klick*fränkische Schweiz 09.10.2010


Haha!! Lauder Tussen mit kongreden Möpsen neben den Tourbildern!!!
So lobe ich mir das!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Haha!! Lauder Tussen mit kongreden Möpsen neben den Tourbildern!!!
> So lobe ich mir das!



Das bringt das biken ins richtige Umfeld.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Werde morgen früh ne kleine Tour machen. Max. 2-3 h.
> Start so ca. 10.30. Uhr falls noch jemand Zeit und Bock hier kurz melden.
> Details dann am besten *morgen* früh mit Handy.
> Falls nichts in der Fränkischen geht werde ich Kanzel machen.
> @ XTr3Me: Das wäre doch was für dich oder??



hab versucht dich zu erreichen, leider ohne erfolg :X

hab heut auf der langen meile locker 10 mtber gesehen, da war richtig was los, war auch super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (10. Oktober 2010)

Servus! Von euch Leutenbachern, war nicht zufällig jemand gestern Nachmittag am Fichtelsee? Schwarzes Bike (könnt ein Canyon gewesen sein mit weißen Laufrädern). Gesicht hab ich nicht richtig erkannt (so im Augenwinkel, weil ich fotografiert habe).

lg
sepalot


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2010)

@sepalot Glaub ich nicht das das einer von uns war, Canyon hat glaube ich keiner.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2010)

Neue Tour.


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2010)

egloffstaner gebiet, stimms wie heist der aussichtsfels


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2010)

Nix Egloffsta, aber du bist in der Nähe schon gewesen.


----------



## Eltmenner (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

echt super Bilder.
Die Fränkische hat schon alleine wegen der Landschaft ihre egenen Reize.
Ich hoffe ich kann nächstes Jahr meinen Einladungcoupon einlösen. 

Grüße aus U-Franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2010)

wieso erst nächstes johr, nächst wochend is a noch herbst


----------



## Eltmenner (10. Oktober 2010)

Mal schaun wies Wetter wird.
Soll ja fast die ganze Woche so bleiben.
Meist folgt dann der böse Regen.
Bei so nem schönen Tag wie heute ists eh Pflicht.
Es sei denn ihr seid wieder in den Alpen oder so. 

Gruß


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Mal schaun wies Wetter wird.
> Soll ja fast die ganze Woche so bleiben.
> Meist folgt dann der böse Regen.
> Bei so nem schönen Tag wie heute ists eh Pflicht.
> ...



sag mal , kennst du eigendlich den det, gerd und haui ( spitzname), die kommen aus der gerolzhöfner gegend, und sen auch top biker , sind gute bekannte von mir


----------



## Eltmenner (10. Oktober 2010)

Nee, die kenn ich ned.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neue Tour.


Hat der Hochzeitstag ja sogar was gutes gehabt!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Canyon hat glaube ich keiner.


Wer weiß???!!! Vielleicht hast du ja eins im Keller rumstehen und hast es nur vergessen!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> echt super Bilder.
> Die Fränkische hat schon alleine wegen der Landschaft ihre egenen Reize.
> ...





peter metz schrieb:


> sag mal , kennst du eigendlich den det, gerd und haui ( spitzname), die kommen aus der gerolzhöfner gegend, und sen auch top biker , sind gute bekannte von mir



Mit dir will doch normalerweise nur einer was zu tun haben.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hat der Hochzeitstag ja sogar was gutes gehabt!


Man muss das schöne mit dem nützlichen verbinden.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer weiß???!!! Vielleicht hast du ja eins im Keller rumstehen und hast es nur vergessen!!


hab grad noch mal in meinem Haufen nachgesehen, im  Moment ist *noch keines* da.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2010)

haste canyonmäßig schon was geplant?  glaube bis morgen gibts noch dicke rabatte... falls da was geplant sein sollte *g*


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit dir will doch normalerweise nur einer was zu tun haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2010)

war denn von euch heut jnd auf der langen meile/ retterner kanzel unterwegs?

ach ja:
"Stichworte ausfahrten, erlangen, fränkische, leutenbach, *penis*, schland, teil"

wtf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (10. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @sepalot Glaub ich nicht das das einer von uns war, Canyon hat glaube ich keiner.


 
Obs zu 100% ein Canyon war weis ich ja auch net so genau - könnt vom Aussehen her eins gewesen sein


----------



## OldSchool (10. Oktober 2010)

Ist der Aussichtspunkt beim Jura Elefanten bei Streitberg. Wart ihr da heute? Ich war gestern auch mit Familie da. Treppe bin ich auch schon vor zwei oder drei Jahren gefahren bis auf die enge Kurve hatte damals keine Protektoren an.


----------



## Axalp (11. Oktober 2010)

Bin scho' ein wenig neidisch auf Eure Bilder. Wenn ich etwas behaarter wäre, dann hätte ich im Schwarzwald "Gorillas im Nebel" nachspielen können. 

Hätt' jemand Lust auf einen Night-Ride am Dienstag/Mittwochabend?


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt ist beim Jura Elefanten.



Da gibts auch die einschlägig bekannte.


----------



## kubikjch (11. Oktober 2010)

Unglaublich, kaum hat der Roland eine neue Kamera, kommen die Hammerbilder.
Heute aber sitzt er auf der Kerwa in Leutenbach mit Linsentrübung :-]


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2010)

werd am donnerstag um 15.30 noch ne fränkische techno tour machen, d.h parkplatz brotzeitrail, strass rauf zum rasengitterberg -oswaldhöln, do aweng rum propieren, evt mal wieder die treppn zur höln runter- dann hangkantentrail- brotzeitrail und evt stichtour zum zwecklesgrabn, falls aner zeit hat, bescheid sagn


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

glaub ich kenn die treppe die du meinst, die ist ja schon zu fuß steil


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd am donnerstag um 15.30 noch ne fränkische techno tour machen, d.h parkplatz brotzeitrail, strass rauf zum rasengitterberg -oswaldhöln, do aweng rum propieren, evt mal wieder die treppn zur höln runter- dann hangkantentrail- brotzeitrail und evt stichtour zum zwecklesgrabn, falls aner zeit hat, bescheid sagn


Am Donnersdoch fohri midm Roland nein bayerischen Wold. 
Däs wärd a harde Sach für Fohrer und Räder!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd am donnerstag um 15.30 noch ne fränkische techno tour machen, d.h parkplatz brotzeitrail, strass rauf zum rasengitterberg -oswaldhöln, do aweng rum propieren, evt mal wieder die treppn zur höln runter- dann hangkantentrail- brotzeitrail und evt stichtour zum zwecklesgrabn, falls aner zeit hat, bescheid sagn



Warum noch ne ? is des wohl die letzte für heuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Donnersdoch fohri midm Roland nein bayerischen Wold.
> Däs wärd a harde Sach für Fohrer und Räder!!!



Ja ich war extra auf kerwa um die hälfte meine Kondi zu vernichten.
Die andere hälfte hat schon Winterschlaf.

Aber wir sind ja harte Franken.


----------



## Axalp (13. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Donnersdoch fohri midm Roland nein bayerischen Wold.
> Däs wärd a harde Sach für Fohrer und Räder!!!



Wenn der Roland so fit ist wie bei unserer letzten Ausfahrt, dann wird's vor allem a harte Sache für Dich. 

Edit: Ich lese gerade: Der Roland ist doch ein wahrer Freund und arbeitet schön am Kondi-Abbau.

Am Wochenend soll's so richtig übel werden. Genießt die letzten schönen Tage nochmal!


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2010)

> Am Wochenend soll's so richtig übel werden. Genießt die letzten schönen Tage nochmal!



ich könnt kotzen, am we hab ich meine einzigen 2 freien tage seit anfang september ...


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Donnersdoch fohri midm Roland nein bayerischen Wold.
> Däs wärd a harde Sach für Fohrer und Räder!!!



viel spass


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ich könnt kotzen, am we hab ich meine einzigen 2 freien tage seit anfang september ...



doppelpost doppelkotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> doppelpost doppelkotz


lol

hab ne meldung bekommen ich kann nur alle 30secs 1x posten.. das war wohl quatsch ..


----------



## were (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd Heute auch noch ne Ausfahrt machen. Aber bis 15:30 schaff ich net. Da komm ich wahr. erst von Arbeit weg.

Werd dann wohl ehr ne heimische Runde Moritz, Reisberg, W*****la oder so drehn. China Lampe ist hoffentlich noch geladen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> China Lampe ist hoffentlich noch geladen.



Wie bist du mit deiner Chinalampe zufrieden?
Will mir heuer auch eine besorgen, ist mit dem handling einfacher als meine alte.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Oktober 2010)

Chinalampe 1a alter Mann 

hab 2 Stk. davon ... taugen !


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

Hat mal einer nen Link zur "Chinalampe"?


----------



## were (15. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit deiner Chinalampe zufrieden?
> Will mir heuer auch eine besorgen, ist mit dem handling einfacher als meine alte.



Hab bisher keine Probleme damit. Die LED ist ziemlich hell(P7). Ob die 900Lumen stimmen kann ich net sagn, aber meine alten halogenlampe ist ziemlich funzelig dagegen. Die Laufzeit ist aber dank der lithium akkus sogar ehr besser.

Ich hab die hier:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Der Ladestecker passt nicht in unsere Steckdosen. Hab deshalb gleich so nen Reiseadapter aus dem Shop mitbestellt.

Dazu hab ich den Helmhalter von der Lupine lampe hier lokal beim Freilauf geholt. An den Passt die Lampe.

Wennst se mal sehn willst kömmer ja mal nächste Woche ein Nightride machen. Du bist ja gleich aus Leudnboach oda?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Hab bisher keine Probleme damit. Die LED ist ziemlich hell(P7). Ob die 900Lumen stimmen kann ich net sagn, aber meine alten halogenlampe ist ziemlich funzelig dagegen. Die Laufzeit ist aber dank der lithium akkus sogar ehr besser.
> 
> Ich hab die hier:
> 
> ...



ja aus dem Sonnenstaat
Ich hab einen Lampensatz im Ebay gesehen, da waren die Halter glaube ich schon dabei.
Lieferzeit denke ich so 10 Tage, werde mir die mal bestellen. Dann können wir die beim Nihgtride mal testen.


----------



## were (15. Oktober 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26997

Damit alle Platz machen auf dem Trail *g*


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

Hab mal etwas gegoogelt, falls es Roland interessiert:
http://blog.twoseb.de/2010/01/08/dx-ha-iii-ssc-p7-c/

Schaut ja ziemlich gut aus, brauch auch noch was fürn Winter.. glaub die wird mir gefallen. Wie lange hält denn der Akku tatsächlich? Angegeben sind ja 3 Stunden im "Hi" Betrieb.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

Wir Bernd und ich waren wieder in einem unserer Lieblingsgebiete unterwegs. 1200 Hm uphill ca. 1450 Hm downhill und 36 KM.
Wetter von 1° über 20° zurück zu 6° Nebel heiter und Sonnenschein.
Es war wie immer genial. Zum Schluss gingen uns aber doch ein wenig die Kräfte aus und promt wurden wir abgeworfen. Jetzt weis man endlich wieder warum man Schoner dabei hat. Nächstes Jahr Abschlußfahrt ist schon wieder geplant.
Fazit: verblockt wie S.. Wetter und Wanderer top. Tour genial.
Ankunft mit unserm Fahrer Manfred.



Ankunft auf der Hütte.



Erst mal ausruhen.



von oben herab.



nicht weit entfernt.



Es geht los.



verblockt.



Am Anfang noch überlegend, welche Linie.



Steil.



Wo ist der Vertikal Rider.



Abwärts.



5m zum ausruhen.



Mit Zuschauern.



keine Linie?



MIttendurch.



Tialen.



Immer wieder total freundliche Wanderer.



Felsig.



Stufe.
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/763489]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
weiterer Abschnitt



hooohhhee Stufe.



3er 601er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

Coole Bilder  danke fürs Zeigen!


----------



## Axalp (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man den Bernd auf dem Bock und vor allem den Gesichtsausdruck so sieht, dann weiss man Bescheid... 

Saubere Sache!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas gegoogelt, falls es Roland interessiert:
> http://blog.twoseb.de/2010/01/08/dx-ha-iii-ssc-p7-c/
> 
> Schaut ja ziemlich gut aus, brauch auch noch was fürn Winter.. glaub die wird mir gefallen. Wie lange hält denn der Akku tatsächlich? Angegeben sind ja 3 Stunden im "Hi" Betrieb.



Habs gerade durchgelesen und die Lampe mit Adapter bestellt.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Coole Bilder  danke fürs Zeigen!



Bin ja froh wenns manchem gefällt.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn man den Bernd auf dem Bock und vor allem den Gesichtsausdruck so sieht, dann weiss man Bescheid...
> 
> Saubere Sache!



War schon anstrengend. Bergauf teilweise sausteil und bergab immer fordernd.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin ja froh wenns manchem gefällt.


klar gibt doch nix besseres als bilder von nem eigenen hobby 

ansonsten weiß ich gar net was ihr an bernds blick habt, ders doch einfach nur konzentriert^^


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> klar gibt doch nix besseres als bilder von nem eigenen hobby
> 
> ansonsten weiß ich gar net was ihr an bernds blick habt, ders doch einfach nur konzentriert^^



bernds Blick ist wie er selbst IRRE


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

ihr seid schon echt gemein, an bernds stelle würde ich mal paar arschtritte verteilen


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ihr seid schon echt gemein, an bernds stelle würde ich mal paar arschtritte verteilen


Was stört es eine deutsche Eiche wenn sich ein Schwein daran reibt? 
Arschtritte finde ich nicht gut. Ich trete nicht gerne anderen ins Gesicht!!

Ansonsten war es gestern echt wieder saugut. Wetter war ja auch spitze. Ist  immer wieder eine (kurze )Reise wert.
Man glaubt gar nicht wie fertig man ist wenn man durch so verblockte "Wege" fährt. Manchmal fragt man sich dann wo man eigentlich gefahren ist wenn man hochschaut. Von unten schauen die Trails echt übel aus.

Ps: Dei Kamära machd sauberä Bilder Roland!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich Dir einen Arschtritt geben müsst dann müsste ich dich ja zwangsläufig ins Gesicht treten.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2010)

Ähmm Roland!! Das war genau mein Witz du Depp!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ähmm Roland!! Das war genau mein Witz du Depp!!



Ähmm Bernd warum lachst du dann nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ähmm Bernd warum lachst du dann nicht.


Weil ich über den Dingen stehe!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Weil ich über den Dingen stehe!!



Du kannst viell. über die Dinge "fliegen"


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

meint ihr es wird des jahr noch mal halbwegs trocken oder gibts ab sofort permanente sauerei? 
vorhin wars schon ziemlich glitschig draußen, jacke und hose schaun schon widda aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (15. Oktober 2010)

Trocken wirds ab -5°C, wenn alles durchgefroren ist


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2010)

Geht was morgen früh?


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2010)

Soll wohl regnen 

Bzgl Klamotten:
War gestern mal beim Hoffmann Herzogenaurach, die ham wirklich sehr gute Preise.. billiger als mans im Internet bekommt :X
Allerdings haben die viele Sachen die man nicht wirklich sehen kann.. also wenn man nen ausgefallenen Geschmack hat D) oder man etwas Zeit hat und auf gut GlÃ¼ck hingeht kann man viel Geld sparen. Fand die Windchill Jacket von Schoeffel super, allerdings gabs die nur in ner hÃ¤sslichen Farbe fÃ¼r 160â¬, im Netz kostet sie leider ca 20â¬ mehr


----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht was morgen früh?



kann es auch ein wenig später sein, so ab 1100?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kann es auch ein wenig später sein, so ab 1100?



Normalerweise im Herbst / Winter schon! but morgen muss ich pünktlich zum essen daheim sein. Danach gehts auf Geburtsstag zum Kaf. trinken.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Wintersaison hat begonnen, Straße und Schotter.
37KM 400 HM 19,6
Nur die Bereifung muss ich vorne noch ändern. Der 2,7 42a rollt nicht so toll.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2010)

Hm war ganz normal auf den Trails unterwegs, war eigentlich gut zu fahren


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2010)

@Bernd und alle!
wie schauts am Montag mit einer Runde Kanal Hausen Eltersdorf Hausen aus?
Laut Wetterbericht wäre das der letzte schöne Tag bis Samstag oder Sonntag!
Wäre der erste Nightride dieses Jahr. Leider noch mit alter Lampe.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm war ganz normal auf den Trails unterwegs, war eigentlich gut zu fahren



Hatte keine rechte Lust auf Trails, werd mir wohl ein Rennrad kaufen.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Bernd und alle!
> wie schauts am Montag mit einer Runde Kanal Hausen Eltersdorf Hausen aus?
> Laut Wetterbericht wäre das der letzte schöne Tag bis Samstag oder Sonntag!
> Wäre der erste Nightride dieses Jahr. Leider noch mit alter Lampe.


Im Prinzip ja! ..... wenn ich morgen nicht nach Bremen fahren müsste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja! ..... wenn ich morgen nicht nach Bremen fahren müsste!



naja dann... gute fahrt .


----------



## Axalp (17. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Bernd und alle!
> wie schauts am Montag mit einer Runde Kanal Hausen Eltersdorf Hausen aus?
> Laut Wetterbericht wäre das der letzte schöne Tag bis Samstag oder Sonntag!
> Wäre der erste Nightride dieses Jahr. Leider noch mit alter Lampe.



Ich fahre morgen das ganze entgegengesetzt...


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hatte keine rechte Lust auf Trails, werd mir wohl ein Rennrad kaufen.



Rennrad? 

Bevor ich mir n RR kauf, hol ich mir lieber nen Freerider und fahr damit ausschließlich zur Eisdiele


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen das ganze entgegengesetzt...



Wann und von wo ab fährst du denn?
Würdest du einen netten Leutenbacher mitnehmen


----------



## Axalp (18. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann und von wo ab fährst du denn?
> Würdest du einen netten Leutenbacher mitnehmen



Den Jochen oder den Thomas?


----------



## were (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd Heute Abend ne Heimatrunde drehn. Training für den Winterpokal 

Mal schaun ob die Lampe den ersten ernsthaften Einsatz bekommt diese Saison.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Ich werd Heute Abend ne Heimatrunde drehn. Training für den Winterpokal
> 
> Mal schaun ob die Lampe den ersten ernsthaften Einsatz bekommt diese Saison.



Wie lange sind deine Trainingsrunden? Wann würdest du losfahren?
Würdest du auch eine Runde um Großraum leutenbach drehen. ich weis leider nicht, wie lange mein Akku nach der Sommerpause hält.
So 1,5-2 Stunden dürften es schon noch sein.


----------



## were (18. Oktober 2010)

Normal schon so 2-3std. Ich hab vor hier bald von Arbeit loszukommen um noch bisl Tageslicht mitzunehmen. Wahr. würd ich so 16 Uhr bei mir daheim los kommen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2010)

Könnten uns ja um 16.00 Uhr am Dorfbrunnen bei Dir treffen dann den Berg hoch Richtung Reisberg danach Walberla. Dann könnte ich abbrechen und du bis Oberehrenbach.
Ich bin aber nicht so fit wie du. Wenn du willst sag bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2010)

OK. werd dann doch kanal fahren, wird mir sonst zu ungewiss.


----------



## were (18. Oktober 2010)

Also währ ich schon dabei gewesen. Meine Kondition ist derzeit auch net mega *ggg*
Falls du doch noch Lust hast meld dich einfach per SMS.
Ich schick dir gleich meine Handy nr per PM.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2010)

Waren heute doch 42 Kanal KM, entgegen meiner Aussage hab ich nicht mal mehr Lust aufn Römer sein ersten offenen Kneipen Montag. Ich werd doch langsam häuslich.


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Waren heute doch 42 Kanal KM, entgegen meiner Aussage hab ich nicht mal mehr Lust aufn Römer sein ersten offenen Kneipen Montag. Ich werd doch langsam häuslich.



Tja, man wird halt nicht jünger! 
Ausser der Jan....


----------



## B3ppo (19. Oktober 2010)

> Ausser der Jan....


Der nimmt ja auch Hilfsmittel


----------



## Axalp (20. Oktober 2010)

Auf biking-hiking muss ich folgendes lesen:



> ...Peter und Roland, aus dem hohen Norden Mittel*ost*deutschlands...



Ich musste da spontan an sowas denken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Auf biking-hiking muss ich folgendes lesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Axalp (20. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, das wollte ich ja noch dazuschreiben...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2010)

wie schauts denn morgen aus?
Kanaltechnisch soll ja nicht mehr regnen morgen.


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2010)

werd morgen ca 11.00uhr matterhorn parke tour starten, wetter soll gut sein, trail sind auch gut trocken, war heut klumpentaltour mit 601-zientrail-bergwachthüttn, alles komplett fohbohr, blos die deppen restaurieren den 601 trail, haben alle blöcke abgemeiselt und treppen rein betoniert, damit auch solche leut wie ich heut gsehen hab da rauf komma, die frau war ca 70 jahr konnte kaum laufen, und hatte zudem auch noch bade schlappen an, wusste nedmal was ich dazu sagen sollte, als sie mit ihren alten da rauf ging.
falls morgen aner mitfohren will, soll er bescheid sogn, da ich evt plan änderung mach


----------



## Julian_4.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hey Peter,

Michi und ich würden evtl. morgen mitfahren. Wollten uns früh nochmal kurz des Wetter anschauen. Falls nicht, sag mer dir halt nochmal Bescheid....

Bis denne


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2010)

Berrecloth mit GOpro bei der Rampage 2010 ,zweiter Lauf!
Da kriege ich schon beim Zuschauen Herzkammerflattern!


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2010)

zurück von trailtour, dabei woren julian,michie,wolfi u ich, war alles super zu fahren heut, am blockmeer ham wir die obere wurzelpasage gmacht, und die treppn zur oswaldhöle sind wir gfahren, danach wieder hoch dann hangk-trail mit brotzeittrail, dann mehlbeeresteig hochgequert zum zwecklesgrabn ,danach wieder rauf zum höhenweg- spitzkehrentrail-muschelqulln mit wolfieck-jägersteig. War ne lustiche truppe heut, 

und mal schaun, wenns ned pisst, dann morgen noch ne lockere runde


----------



## Cellini (23. Oktober 2010)

Sers, ich bin in letzter Zeit öfters zum Biken in der Fränkischen unterwegs und hätt Lust mal bei Euch mitzufahren- macht in der Gruppe ja doch mehr Spass!

Morgen fahr ich auf jeden Fall, also falls jemand möchte bitte Bescheid geben...

Gruß!


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Sers, ich bin in letzter Zeit öfters zum Biken in der Fränkischen unterwegs und hätt Lust mal bei Euch mitzufahren- macht in der Gruppe ja doch mehr Spass!
> 
> Morgen fahr ich auf jeden Fall, also falls jemand möchte bitte Bescheid geben...
> 
> Gruß!



also wenns ned pisst, fohr ich um 1100uhr ab schwimmbad parkplatz in rotenbühl los, wennst lust hast sag bescheid


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

grad mitn Bernd telefoniert, morgen früh 10.00 Uhr wenns ned regnet Egloffstein, ohne konditionellen Anspruch. Nur Schlüsselstellen abhaken.
Wenns geregnet hat dann  10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach verbotener usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (23. Oktober 2010)

@Peter: Also Lust hab ich. Laut Wetterbericht wirds morgen halt auf jeden Fall regnen, es regnet ja jetzt schon.

(?) Oder fahrt ihr morgen gemeinsam ab 10.00 Leutenbach? Blick da jetzt nicht durch...


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2010)

am besten wart mal bis morgen früh ab, und schau nochmal hier rein, dann wiss mer wie des wetter ist, wie gsagt, wenns pisst fohr ich ned


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> grad mitn Bernd telefoniert, morgen früh 10.00 Uhr wenns ned regnet Egloffstein, ohne konditionellen Anspruch. Nur Schlüsselstellen abhaken.
> Wenns geregnet hat dann  10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach verbotener usw.





Cellini schrieb:


> @Peter: Also Lust hab ich. Laut Wetterbericht wirds morgen halt auf jeden Fall regnen, es regnet ja jetzt schon.
> 
> (?) Oder fahrt ihr morgen gemeinsam ab 10.00 Leutenbach? Blick da jetzt nicht durch...





peter metz schrieb:


> am besten wart mal bis morgen früh ab, und schau nochmal hier rein, dann wiss mer wie des wetter ist, wie gsagt, wenns pisst fohr ich ned



Es regnet, also Egloffstein suboptimal!
Treffen wir uns halt um 10:00 beim Roland in Leutenbach.
@ Peter: Kannst ja mal wieder dein Regenradar checken wie beim letzten mal!!


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/bayern/wetter-ebermannstadt/17751838


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/bayern/wetter-ebermannstadt/17751838



Hm!?
Und was sagt uns das?
Also ich denke Leutenbach wär heute Ok


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2010)

des sagt uns, das mer uns bei der meme roland treffen um 10.00uhr, und roth, wennst wieder bloss rumjammerst, dann rutscht mer den buckel runter


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2010)

@chellini, kommst mit


----------



## Cellini (24. Oktober 2010)

Ähm, will mich ja ned aufdrängen-aber falls ihr fahrt bräucht ich jetzt ne Treffpunktangabe sonst schaff ichs ned bis zehn in Leutenbach...


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2010)

du bist doch von höchstadt, dann kommst gleich zumir nach adelsdorf adress un tel privat nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2010)

so BikeparkSaison 2010 ist hiermit geschlossen ... 

2 Tage WiBe waren noch mal super, Wetter hätte zwar besser sein können, aber sind wir dieses Jahr irgendwie gewohnt ...


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so BikeparkSaison 2010 ist hiermit geschlossen ...
> 
> 2 Tage WiBe waren noch mal super, Wetter hätte zwar besser sein können, aber sind wir dieses Jahr irgendwie gewohnt ...



Also dann auf in die fränkische.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> des sagt uns, das mer uns bei der meme roland treffen um 10.00uhr, und roth, wennst wieder bloss rumjammerst, dann rutscht mer den buckel runter



Leck mich am Arm.
Wetter is im Moment noch O.K.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2010)

da wird man wieder öfters sein jetzt ... hoffentlich


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2010)

Heut bei wechselhaftem Wetter mal wieder ab Leutenbach unterwegs:
Peter, Boris, Bernd und Ich.
Altbekannte Runde verbotener, Kanzel, Reisberg und zurück. 26 KM und 800HM.
Einige Eindrücke.
Erste Schlüsselstelle verbotener, war weng rutschig also schöner.












Das ist Boris zum ersten mal dabei, Rad ist noch nicht optimal aber am Ersatz wird gearbeitet.



Trau ich mich oder nicht?



Mal versuchen!



Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Beyer Eck









ich glaub da war der Peter besoffen.






Geil wars! Auch eine Gruppe Wanderer wird den Tag heute nicht so schnell vergessen.


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2010)

vorallen der knirps, der hat jetzt noch den breyer ausdruck im gsicht hänga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> vorallen der knirps, der hat jetzt noch den breyer ausdruck im gsicht hänga



Ich glaub nicht das der heut gut schläft, wahrscheinlich bei seinen Eltern im Bett.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2010)

etz fahrn se auch noch bei nässe die kanzel.. das kann ich netma wenns trocken is.. pff


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> vorallen der knirps, der hat jetzt noch den breyer ausdruck im gsicht hänga





RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das der heut gut schläft, wahrscheinlich bei seinen Eltern im Bett.


Nach fünf Jahren war er stubenrein, nach 5 sec. nicht mehr!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2010)

Für des Wedder heud des besdä draus gmachd!
Obber des Ignition und der Reisberch wärn ka Freunde fürs Lebn!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> etz fahrn se auch noch bei nässe die kanzel.. das kann ich netma wenns trocken is.. pff



Mitfahren und üben


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2010)

ja das kommt noch 
mein radl ist zz bei canyon.. bin zz auf entzug


----------



## Cellini (24. Oktober 2010)

Geile Ausfahrt und super Bilder!
Ich hab jetzt mal das Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow ins Auge gefasst, macht einfach nen solideren Eindruck als das Strive auf den Bildern. Ausserdem wärs schon in fünf Wochen verfügbar!!! 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hammerschmidt-Kurbeln? Top oder Flop? Konnte bis jetzt keine Nachteile erkennen...


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2010)

Trailflow is doch bisl schwer oder? Also zum raufkurbeln sind die Torques nicht das optimale Bike. Die neuen Nerve AMs sind auch nicht mehr so gut ausgestattet wie die 2010er Modelle. Zum GlÃ¼ck hab ich meins dieses Jahr gekauft, ein gleichwertiges Fahrwerk kostet jetzt 700â¬ mehr 
Wie viel willstn ausgeben? Vll wÃ¤r ja das Wunderfahrrad Liteville interessant *g*

WÃ¼rde das ja gerne mal fahren um herauszufinden was an dem Hype wirklich dran ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie viel willstn ausgeben? Vll wär ja das Wunderfahrrad Liteville interessant *g*
> 
> Würde das ja gerne mal fahren um herauszufinden was an dem Hype wirklich dran ist.


  :kotz: 
...und führe uns nicht in Versuchung Satan!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Trailflow is doch bisl schwer oder? Also zum raufkurbeln sind die Torques nicht das optimale Bike.


Pffft! War letzte Woche mit meinem 19 Kg Bomber im bayerischen Wald unterwegs und habe 1200 Hm abgerissen. Mountain Goat drauf und gut is!
Ist das Bike zu schwer  bist du zu schwach!! (was leider bei mir auch ab und zu der Fall ist!)
Wäre auch nicht schlecht: Macht auch optisch was her finde ich.
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsx/1_3.html#ausstattung


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> da wird man wieder öfters sein jetzt ... hoffentlich


Juchuuuuuu!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie viel willstn ausgeben? Vll wÃ¤r ja das Wunderfahrrad Liteville interessant *g*
> 
> WÃ¼rde das ja gerne mal fahren um herauszufinden was an dem Hype wirklich dran ist.



Liteville= Ã¼berteuerter Taiwanrahmen.
das Votec wÃ¼rde schon mit der 1999â¬ Austattung reichen. 3tes Kettenblatt runter und los gehts.
bezÃ¼glich Hammerschmidt: Wer hatte schon mal groÃe Probleme vom kleinen aufs mittlere oder wenn vorhanden groÃe Kettenblatt zu schalten?
Ich kenne jetzt keinen. 
Warum soll ich mir dann 500g (und 500â¬ teuerer wenn sie beim Kauf noch nicht dran ist) mehr ans Bike schrauben?! Ausserdem soll eine gewisse leistungsmindernde Reibung vorhanden sein.


----------



## were (25. Oktober 2010)

@Roland: Heute ne Feierabendrunde ab Leudnboach oda Obaehraboach?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> @Roland: Heute ne Feierabendrunde ab Leudnboach oda Obaehraboach?



16.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Obaehrabocher Brunna?


----------



## were (25. Oktober 2010)

Okay!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

Dann werd ich heut mal das Fritzzi auspacken.


----------



## Axalp (25. Oktober 2010)

AAAAAHHHH, böser Flat-Drop! Ich glaub der Bernd schielt auch schon mit einem neuen Rad. Bekommt er halt bei der Chefin nur durch, wenn's Cheetah hinüber ist. 

Winterberg war ganz spaßig. Alles schön feucht und dreckig - so wie man es halt gerne mag. Road-Gap wurde erledigt. Gleichzeitig die Gravity-Card amortisiert. 

Hätte noch jemand Lust auf Osternohe am Fr./Sa. (falls das Wetter passt)?

Hat morgen jemand Interesse an einem Night-Ride zum Hetzles inklusive der üblichen Trails (Abfahrt ab Erlangen 18:45 Uhr)?


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2010)

> Ausserdem soll eine gewisse leistungsmindernde Reibung vorhanden sein.



Das hab ich auch schon gelesen, ist aber wohl nur in einem der beiden "Gänge"?!
Würde auch 2 Kettenblätter + Bashguard vorziehen.

Bei Votec meinst du das V.SX? Finde da die Konstruktion etwas unglücklich .. der Dämpfer wird permanent berieselt, keine Ahnung ob das schadet, aber gut ist es bestimmt nicht :X



> Pffft! War letzte Woche mit meinem 19 Kg Bomber im bayerischen Wald  unterwegs und habe 1200 Hm abgerissen. Mountain Goat drauf und gut is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo das geht natürlich auch .. aber is hal die Frage inwieweit das Spaß macht. Ab 14kg merkt man das Gewicht dann schon deutlich. Ich bin froh dass ich noch darunter liege, beim Forstwegkurbeln spart man sich Energie für die Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei Votec meinst du das V.SX? Finde da die Konstruktion etwas unglücklich .. der Dämpfer wird permanent berieselt, keine Ahnung ob das schadet, aber gut ist es bestimmt nicht :X



Peter fährt die gleiche Konstruktion seit Anfang 2007 und immer noch der gleiche Dämpfer ohne Wartung. ich denke die Dinger sind robuster als man denkt.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> AAAAAHHHH, böser Flat-Drop! Ich glaub der Bernd schielt auch schon mit einem neuen Rad. Bekommt er halt bei der Chefin nur durch, wenn's Cheetah hinüber ist.
> 
> Winterberg war ganz spaßig. Alles schön feucht und dreckig - so wie man es halt gerne mag. Road-Gap wurde erledigt. Gleichzeitig die Gravity-Card amortisiert.



Das war nicht ins Flat, es hatte leichtes Gefälle
Zeig mal ein Bild von dem R-G will mich etwas gruseln.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Bild von dem R-G will mich etwas gruseln.


Wenn du dich richtig gruseln willst musst du nur in den Spiegel schauen!!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn du dich richtig gruseln willst musst du nur in den Spiegel schauen!!



Ach Breyer du bist einfach blos ein De..


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2010)

True love.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Juchuuuuuu!



Danke Schätzelein ... ja werden uns nu wieder öfters sehen 

bei dem kleinen Dröppchen wirst du doch nicht wirklich gezögert haben ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Danke Schätzelein ... ja werden uns nu wieder öfters sehen
> 
> bei dem kleinen Dröppchen wirst du doch nicht wirklich gezögert haben ?!


..dat Teil war durch die dort auftretenden Fallwinde und extreme Thermik höchst riskant!!! 
Ps: Die Schwierigkeit wird nachhaltig durch die am Rücken befindlichen Protektoren unterstrichen!!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Trailflow is doch bisl schwer oder? .



Trailflow 2011 hat mit 2 play Maxxis 15,5 KG, das ist doch ein super Wert


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2010)

Nochma 2kilo mehr als mein hobel 
Aber dafür derbe Federweg und die Optik ist natürlich der Oberhammer. Ich würds wegen der Hammerschmidt nicht fahren wollen. Wäre ja ne Möglichkeit die HS in ebay zu setzen und ne SLX Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern+Bashguard zu montieren. 

Bei meiner Fitness muss ich mit zusätzlichem Gewicht aufpassen  (nicht nur am Rad )


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2010)

ähhhhhh wo ist eigentlich der Schorschi ... gibts den noch - ach stimmt - ich glaub der hat seine "Genitalien" schon abgetreten, und ohne Eier ... ts ts ts


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte meinen ihr habt alle nix zu tun bei der Arbeit!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hoab frei ...  
dafür morgen malochen ... so ich schwing mich jetzt mal auf mei Französin ...


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ähhhhhh wo ist eigentlich der Schorschi ... gibts den noch -


Wer isn dat? Ich kenn den nicht!?


----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey Ihr Pfeifen............................


----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin scho noch doo.................und les mit........................
Aber Berndilein.............wie konntest du mich nur vergessen.................weisst nimmer, damals im Bananakriech!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Geile Ausfahrt und super Bilder!
> Ich hab jetzt mal das Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow ins Auge gefasst, macht einfach nen solideren Eindruck als das Strive auf den Bildern. Ausserdem wärs schon in fünf Wochen verfügbar!!!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hammerschmidt-Kurbeln? Top oder Flop? Konnte bis jetzt keine Nachteile erkennen...



boris, ich glaub bei den bike und preis kannst nix verkehrt machen, ausser du willst nur auf  schotter rauf u runter fohren, dann kannst dei jetziges behalten, aber wenn dir des gfallen hat was mer am sonntach gfohren sind, dann nimms , den von solchen trails gibs noch genug in der fränkischen, und mitn gscheid enduro radl macht des gleich mehr sinn, ausser du heist wolfi, der fährts auch mitn h-tail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. Oktober 2010)




----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> boris, ich glaub bei den bike und preis kannst nix verkehrt machen, ausser du willst nur auf  schotter rauf u runter fohren, dann kannst dei jetziges behalten, aber wenn dir des gfallen hat was mer am sonntach gfohren sind, dann nimms , den von solchen trails gibs noch genug in der fränkischen, und mitn gscheid enduro radl macht des gleich mehr sinn, ausser du heist wolfi, der fährts auch mitn h-tail



Also eine andere Meinung dazu wäre: Schau mal den Stunzi an, der fährt alles mögliche mitm XC. Also das XC macht auch schon einigesmit...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also eine andere Meinung dazu wäre: Schau mal den Stunzi an, der fährt alles mögliche mitm XC. Also das XC macht auch schon einigesmit...



Höher als S2-3 kannst wegen der Geometrie mit einem XC Radl nicht fahren.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

Gemeinde Leutenbach hat heute ihren ersten gemeinsamen Ausflug unbeschadet überstanden. Tempo war gut, fast zu gut für mich.
KM und HM werden auch gepasst haben, war leider ohne Tacho unterwegs und unser GPS hatte nach 5 min Batterieschwäche.
Leutenbach, Oberehrenbach, Reisberg, verbotener und Heim. Das gute war: alles ohne Licht sind um 16.00 Uhr losgekommen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> boris, ich glaub bei den bike und preis kannst nix verkehrt machen, ausser du willst nur auf  schotter rauf u runter fohren, dann kannst dei jetziges behalten, aber wenn dir des gfallen hat was mer am sonntach gfohren sind, dann nimms , den von solchen trails gibs noch genug in der fränkischen, und mitn gscheid enduro radl macht des gleich mehr sinn, ausser du heist wolfi, der fährts auch mitn h-tail



da muss ich dem Beda recht geben, das 2011 Modell würde ich sofort nehmen. Ich darf jetzt nicht mehr auf die Canyon Seite nicht das ich einen schwachen Moment habe.


----------



## were (25. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gemeinde Leutenbach hat heute ihren ersten gemeinsamen Ausflug unbeschadet überstanden. Tempo war gut, fast zu gut für mich.
> KM und HM werden auch gepasst haben, war leider ohne Tacho unterwegs und unser GPS hatte nach 5 min Batterieschwäche.
> Leutenbach, Oberehrenbach, Reisberg, verbotener und Heim. Das gute war: alles ohne Licht sind um 16.00 Uhr losgekommen.



Einwandfrei 

Wir suchen noch an 5. Höllenbiker für unser Winterpokalteam:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/19

Und etz gibts erstmal a gscheite Brotzeit, damit mir's net so geht wie meim GPS.


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da muss ich dem Beda recht geben, das 2011 Modell würde ich sofort nehmen. Ich darf jetzt nicht mehr auf die Canyon Seite nicht das ich einen schwachen Moment habe.



ya roland , des vertride, des were des berfekte bike für dich, scho allans des gewicht, nedmol 14kg, und mit ner top ausstattung, sei ned so dumm, und lass der des entgehen, schenk dirs halt selbst auf weinachten, und weinachten is in 5 wochen ( lieferzeit, vertride), dafür vekauft noch a bike aus deiner sammlung, abwohl, des musst ja eh machen, weil sonst ka platz für a noch weiteres rad ist


----------



## Axalp (25. Oktober 2010)

Hahaha, Peter Du Teufel... 

Des grenzt ja an Verführung Minderjähriger den Roland so heiss zu machen.
Im Kopf ist der Roland doch nur ein kleiner Bub, der alles haben will was 2 Räder und 'nen flachen Lenkwinkel hat. 

Hier ein Test vom "Vertride":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=488917&highlight=vertride+test


----------



## Blackcycle (26. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Osternohe am Sa. (falls das Wetter passt)?
> 
> Hat morgen jemand Interesse an einem Night-Ride zum Hetzles inklusive der üblichen Trails (Abfahrt ab Erlangen 18:45 Uhr)?



Nochmal Osternohe am Samstag wäre ich dabei.

Morgen Hetzlestour eher nicht... falsche Reifen, Akku zu schwach, Fitness nicht vorhanden, anderes Rad auch die falschen Reifen und so weiter halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Oktober 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Nochmal Osternohe am Samstag wäre ich dabei.
> 
> Morgen Hetzlestour eher nicht... falsche Reifen, Akku zu schwach, Fitness nicht vorhanden, anderes Rad auch die falschen Reifen und so weiter halt...



bla bla bla ... 

Samstag mal sehen ... denke muss erst mal arbeiten ...


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hahaha, Peter Du Teufel...
> 
> Des grenzt ja an Verführung Minderjähriger den Roland so heiss zu machen.
> Im Kopf ist der Roland doch nur ein kleiner Bub, *der alles haben will was 2 Räder und 'nen flachen Lenkwinkel hat. *



Ja will haben

Aber wie der peter schon sagte Im Moment kein Platz.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Einwandfrei
> 
> Wir suchen noch an 5. Höllenbiker für unser Winterpokalteam:
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/19



Fag doch mal den Breyer oder den Schorsch, ich glaube die sind die richtigen für den Pokal.

Ich glaube um da mitzumachen fahre ich zu wenig.


----------



## Axalp (26. Oktober 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Nochmal Osternohe am Samstag wäre ich dabei.
> 
> Morgen Hetzlestour eher nicht... falsche Reifen, Akku zu schwach, Fitness nicht vorhanden, anderes Rad auch die falschen Reifen und so weiter halt...



Was ist denn mit dem Epic? Das würde den Fitnessnachteil ausgleichen.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja will haben
> 
> Aber wie der peter schon sagte Im Moment kein Platz.



Ach komm... bis das Canyon geliefert ist hast Du bestimmt wieder Platz...


----------



## were (26. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fag doch mal den Breyer oder den Schorsch, ich glaube die sind die richtigen für den Pokal.
> 
> Ich glaube um da mitzumachen fahre ich zu wenig.



Wir fahren da eh ohne Siegambitionen 
Wenn die zu schnell sind, dann ist das aber wieder schlecht für meine Motivation *G*

Naja mir egoal. Kann jeder mitmachen. Uns fehlt halt etz noch ein Mann.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Wir fahren da eh ohne Siegambitionen
> Wenn die zu schnell sind, dann ist das aber wieder schlecht für meine Motivation *G*
> 
> Naja mir egoal. Kann jeder mitmachen. Uns fehlt halt etz noch ein Mann.



keine Angst ich glaub nicht das der Schorsch zu schnell ist.
Der ist heuer noch keine 10 mal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Einwandfrei
> 
> Wir suchen noch an 5. Höllenbiker für unser Winterpokalteam:
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/19
> ...



Hi,

ich bin zwar zur Zeit durch Knieprobleme für "Outdoor-Touren" nicht zu ´gebrauchen, vebringe aber einiges an Zeit im Schwimmbad, auf der Rolle oder im Studio, also wenn ihr noch einen bruacht um ein paar Einheiten beizutragen dann bin ich gerne dabei!

Gruß

Tom


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin zwar zur Zeit durch Knieprobleme für "Outdoor-Touren" nicht zu ´gebrauchen, vebringe aber einiges an Zeit im Schwimmbad, auf der Rolle oder im Studio, also wenn ihr noch einen bruacht um ein paar Einheiten beizutragen dann bin ich gerne dabei!
> 
> ...



Du bist genau der richtige, wenigstens einer der sich sportlich betätigt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du bist genau der richtige, wenigstens einer der sich sportlich betätigt.



Von nix kommt nix!!


----------



## were (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja, dann klick da einfach auf irgentwo auf "Team beitreten" oder so:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/19

Dann geb ich den McSlow bescheit, dass der das akzeptiert. 

Der Donaldi und McSlow sind übrigens auch Erlanger.


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Naja, dann klick da einfach auf irgentwo auf "Team beitreten" oder so:
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/19
> 
> ...



schon passiert!


----------



## were (26. Oktober 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> schon passiert!



 Damit sind wir ja dann startklar für den WP!


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja will haben
> 
> Aber wie der peter schon sagte Im Moment kein Platz.



etz stell dich ned so an, ich hab a grossa garage, da kannst scho paar einistelln, damit dei neubikes im büro a warmes plätzla ham schau der des vertride noch mal genauer an, und überleg, wie lang werd ich noch biken im leben, soll ich diese kurze zeit immer aufm alten bock verbringen ab und zu muss man sich was gönnen., hast doch erst am sonntach gsagt.

ich fohr morgen um 15.15 uhr matterh parke, aber ohne licht a tour
spitzk.trail-guckhüll-muschelquelln-evt pavilion.


----------



## McSlow (26. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Damit sind wir ja dann startklar für den WP!


Könnt ja ganz lustig werden den winter. Ich versuch zumindest mal den WP 2008 zu toppen.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Oktober 2010)

Peter Peter du Teufel ... 

hoad si joach erst a massgschneiderds Cheetah mochn lassn ...


----------



## OldSchool (26. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Damit sind wir ja dann startklar für den WP!



Das ich sowas hier im Leutenbacher thread lesen muss. Tz, tz tz,,,

Ihr CC Muschis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (26. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ich sowas hier im Leutenbacher thread lesen muss. Tz, tz tz,,,
> 
> Ihr CC Muschis.



Na eigentlich fahren wir ja Rennrad in tollen Spandexhosen, aber die falln immer auseinander, deshalb jetzt Mountainbike.
Hier mal in voller action:


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2010)

McSlow schrieb:


>


 Roland??????


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Peter Peter du Teufel ...
> 
> hoad si joach erst a massgschneiderds Cheetah mochn lassn ...


Hat nicht auch einmal Harald Junke gesagt er wäre trocken??


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2010)

Bernd du bist auch hier.
Hosd dei Saroddihosn abgschniddn




*Warum hosdn dei T-shirt auszogn*


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Oktober 2010)

das könnte 1a Breyer sein ... Top Roland


----------



## Cellini (27. Oktober 2010)

@Roland: Das 2010er Vertride gibts übrigens grad für schlappe 2899  in Größe M....


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> @Roland: Das 2010er Vertride gibts übrigens grad für schlappe 2899  in Größe M....



Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung!!!!


----------



## 0815p (27. Oktober 2010)

@boris, scho bestellt dei kistn


----------



## Cellini (27. Oktober 2010)

Nö. Hab zwangsläufig noch mind. 3 Wochen Bedenkzeit.

Bis jetzt ist das Canyon der Favorit, des taugt mir von der Ausstattung her am besten und die Optik ist sowieso viel zu geil!
Nur die Hammerschmidt müsst ned sein...

Das Votec schaut auch gut aus aber die Dämpferposition ist halt mal exakt in der Schusslinie, da gruselts mich jedesmal wenn ich das seh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ich sowas hier im Leutenbacher thread lesen muss. Tz, tz tz,,,


Seit wann kannst du überhaupt lesen???


----------



## OldSchool (27. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Seit wann kannst du überhaupt lesen???



Auweia, hast mich erwischt.

Hab´s mir aus den Bildern zusammen gereimt.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2010)

gestern mal wieder in der fränk. unterwegs. Man merkt das ich schon einige Wochen nicht mehr da war.


----------



## Axalp (28. Oktober 2010)

Warum? War auf einmal die Luft so frisch?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2010)

Nein, ich dachte, ich fahre lauter neue Trails. Guckhüll,Muschelquelle, Jägersteig, Wolfieck alles Namen die ich zum ersten mal hörte.


----------



## mistertom52070 (28. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ich sowas hier im Leutenbacher thread lesen muss. Tz, tz tz,,,
> 
> Ihr CC Muschis.



PFFFFTTT......wir sind die einzigen die sich hier noch "wirklich" sportlich betätigen   und nicht nur Berge runterrollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich woar Gestern st. moritz und Reisberg unterwegs und damit meine erste Nightride Aktion für diese Saison hinter mich gebracht.

Heut schon Bouldern ausgmacht und etz scheint die Sonne...


----------



## mistertom52070 (28. Oktober 2010)

were schrieb:


> Ich woar Gestern st. moritz und Reisberg unterwegs und damit meine erste Nightride Aktion für diese Saison hinter mich gebracht.
> 
> Heut schon Bouldern ausgmacht und etz scheint die Sonne...



Ich geh nachher n bissl an Kanal......


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> PFFFFTTT......wir sind die einzigen die sich hier noch "wirklich" sportlich betätigen   und nicht nur Berge runterrollen!



würdest mal mit in Park kommen ( können, ich weiss  ) und ähnlich schnell unterwegs sein ... dann weisst das man sich dabei wirklich sportlich betätigt 

gibt irgendwo nen Video von nem Top WC DH´ler wo man den Puls sieht ... heftig


----------



## Axalp (28. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein, ich dachte, ich fahre lauter neue Trails. Guckhüll,Muschelquelle, Jägersteig, Wolfieck alles Namen die ich zum ersten mal hörte.



Geil. Musst' mir unbedingt alle 'mal zeigen!!!

Morgen Abend fahr' ich den neuen krassen Trail, den ich am Kanal gefunden hab!


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2010)

Morgen Abend fahr' ich den neuen krassen Trail, den ich am Kanal gefunden hab! [/QUOTE]

ach, mach doch paar std eher feierabend und fohr mit mir a gemischte kontie techno tour, werd um 13.30 in behringersmühl starten, dann brauchst abends ned am kanal rumdeppn


----------



## B3ppo (28. Oktober 2010)

Ach Peter, 13.30 ist nicht Feierabend, sondern Mittagspause. Du lebst irgendwie in einer anderen Zeitzone


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Geil. Musst' mir unbedingt alle 'mal zeigen!!!
> 
> Morgen Abend fahr' ich den neuen krassen Trail, den ich am Kanal gefunden hab!



Wann isnn bei dir abend?
Wollt eigentlich heut scho foan aber mein rechtes Knie hat nein gesagt.
Bestimmt spät oder? Du fährst doch nachmiddags middn Breyer in Onohe?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> Morgen Abend fahr' ich den neuen krassen Trail, den ich am Kanal gefunden hab!



ach, mach doch paar std eher feierabend und fohr mit mir a gemischte kontie techno tour, werd um 13.30 in behringersmühl starten, dann brauchst abends ned am kanal rumdeppn[/QUOTE]

Fahren wir halt ein bisschen ehr so 10.30 Uhr.
Ich hör immer des Wort Kondi, des musst weglassen, es schreckt mich einfach zu sehr ab.


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ach Peter, 13.30 ist nicht Feierabend, sondern Mittagspause. Du lebst irgendwie in einer anderen Zeitzone



13.30 ist wirklich ned feierabend, sondern 12.30

und ich werd scho aweng gas gebn bei der tour, sind aber nur  3 berge, der erste ist schweigelberch zum weissmarter, der zweit ist bds nach engelahartsberch und trail nach moritz, und der dritte und letzte (wahrscheinlich) ist die strass rauf nach gössweinsta, weil ich nur ca 3 std zeit hab


----------



## Axalp (28. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seid alle lustig. Hab' dem Breyer heut schon abgesagt. 
Nix mit früher Feierabend.

Werde dann so gegen 19 Uhr zum Night-Ride starten. 



peter metz schrieb:


> ...
> und ich werd scho aweng *gas* gebn bei der tour...



Ohne Worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2010)

fohr morgen die klumpental tour, treffpkt 10.30uhr pottenstaner kläranlach.

@boris
were ne tour für dich, viele singeltrails meist alle fahrbar


----------



## Axalp (29. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen die klumpental tour, treffpkt 10.30uhr pottenstaner kläranlach.
> 
> @boris
> were ne tour für dich, viele singeltrails meist alle fahrbar





Ich glaub' da bin ich auch dabei!

Äääh!?! Welche Kist'n nehm' ich denn mit?


----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich glaub' da bin ich auch dabei!
> 
> Äääh!?! Welche Kist'n nehm' ich denn mit?



egal, martina fährt a mit , also lockeres tempo, aber den 601er und ziegntrail nehmer a mit


----------



## Cellini (29. Oktober 2010)

Hm schade, morgen bin ich arbeiten. Wie schauts Sonntag/Montag aus?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2010)

samstag hab ich auch keine Zeit !
Wie siehts Sonntag mit fränkische aus?


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> samstag hab ich auch keine Zeit !
> Wie siehts Sonntag mit fränkische aus?



mach mer 10.30 mattrehornparke, dann könn mer ja wieder mal riesenburge fohren und bds rauf zum adlersta runter übern zwecklers grabn rauf zum höhenweg- muschq-pavilion usw


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2010)

war heut schöne tour , waren 7 leut, markus,julia,michl,wolfi,elke,martina u ich. sind die grosse klumpentalrunden gfohren, dann hoch nach elbersberg rüber zum hagkantentrail, wieder rauf zum 601, nochmals rauf zum ziegentrail und dann feierabend, wetter war top und biker auch


----------



## Cellini (30. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach mer 10.30 mattrehornparke, dann könn mer ja wieder mal riesenburge fohren und bds rauf zum adlersta runter übern zwecklers grabn rauf zum höhenweg- muschq-pavilion usw




Ich wär dabei! Matterhornparke?-am besten ich fahr Dir wieder hinterher.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hab mei Radl zum Service geschickt weil ich dachte etz kommt der Winter und des Wetter wird sch*** -.-
Im Moment denkt man ja eher nach ein paar Wochen Herbst kommt wieder der Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei! Matterhornparke?-am besten ich fahr Dir wieder hinterher.



gut , kurz vor 10.00uhr dann dort wo ich letzmal gwardet hab


----------



## Cellini (30. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut , kurz vor 10.00uhr dann dort wo ich letzmal gwardet hab



Geht klar!


----------



## B3ppo (30. Oktober 2010)

Heut ist ein historischer Tag. Seit dem 12. September hab ich das erste Mal wieder auf dem Radl ne Runde gedreht auch wenns nur knapp 20km waren. Handgelenk hat gehalten und die Op Wunde hat auch mitgespielt. Hoffentlich bleibt der Herbst noch ein bißchen länger so schön.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei! Matterhornparke?-am besten ich fahr Dir wieder hinterher.



Da sind aber morgen ein paar (längere) Ecken dabei wo du keinen Meter fahren wirst, wenn es bei der Route bleibt. 
Sollte vielleicht erwähnt werden.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Da sind aber morgen ein paar (längere) Ecken dabei wo du keinen Meter fahren wirst,


ich denke auch du wirst morgen einige Ecken nicht fahren, oder alle?

Wie siehts mit Montag bei dir aus? Wenig KM dafür aber dann wenig HM


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja!! Komme gerade von einem 60sten Geburtstag und muss jetzt midestens eine Kopfwehtablette nehmen, mal sehen wie schnell ich morgen am Berg bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (31. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Da sind aber morgen ein paar (längere) Ecken dabei wo du keinen Meter fahren wirst, wenn es bei der Route bleibt.
> Sollte vielleicht erwähnt werden.
> Gruß
> Bernd




Hmja, ich hab etz zumindest mal mein Rad aweng umgestylt: Klickies runter und breiteren/höheren Lenker drauf. Macht mich natürlich noch nicht zu nem besseren Fahrer aber probieren würd ichs...

Aufhalten möcht ich natürlich nicht, wenn ihr meint das die Route zu heftig ist machts ja keinen Sinn, dann fahr mer halt ein andres mal.

Gruß Boris


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2010)

den wasserträgertrail an der riesenburg kann er scho gröstenteils fohren, und den zwecklesgraben lass mer dann halt aus und nehma den wolfsgraben mit und boris, die route is ned heftig, des sen paar einzelstelln, die werd martina a schieben, und wir sind so wie es ausschaut eh nur zu dritt


----------



## Cellini (31. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> den wasserträgertrail an der riesenburg kann er scho gröstenteils fohren, und den zwecklesgraben lass mer dann halt aus und nehma den wolfsgraben mit und boris, die route is ned heftig, des sen paar einzelstelln, die werd martina a schieben, und wir sind so wie es ausschaut eh nur zu dritt



Nee die Route sollt ihr echt ned ändern wegen mir- mir macht des gar nix aus wenn ich mal ein Stück nicht fahren kann, dann schieb ich halt mal kurz. Runter kommt man ja immer irgendwie.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Aufhalten möcht ich natürlich nicht, wenn ihr meint das die Route zu heftig ist machts ja keinen Sinn, dann fahr mer halt ein andres mal.
> 
> Gruß Boris


@ Boris: So wors fei ned gmand gell!!! Bin ja selber nedamol dabei! 
Wenns ka Broblem is nunder zu schiebn, dann basds ja!!
Die glane Roudenänderung vom Bedär duds ja a scho widder aweng entspanna!

@ Rest: Wos issn für morgn in der Blonung?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Such da wos raus Leudenboch odda wos anders blos ka ganz grossa Dua.
> Ob Leudnboch wäa gschiggd denn der Boris will amol a Enduro foan (Fritzz)
> 
> So heud war es auch mal wieder toll. Wetter, Wahnsinn Tour mit Wasserträgerweg und Zwecklesgraben auch top.
> Peter, Boris Martina und Ich.


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2010)

ja, war schö, bloss aweng zu kurz die tour, bei dem wetter, aber morgen is ja auch noch a tag

wieviel hm waren des überhaubt, sen mer wenigstens auf 400 hm kumma??


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war schö, bloss aweng zu kurz die tour, bei dem wetter, aber morgen is ja auch noch a tag
> 
> wieviel hm waren des überhaubt, sen mer wenigstens auf 400 hm kumma??



Oh du De.. 400HM warens scho nach 10 min.
Was hällst vo Leutenbach Richtung Eg.
Aber du fährst ja morgen eh ned mit odder?
Bisd ja middn Friedl unterwegs zum Hardtail testen.


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh du De.. 400HM warens scho nach 10 min.
> Was hällst vo Leutenbach Richtung Eg.
> Aber du fährst ja morgen eh ned mit odder?
> Bisd ja middn Friedl unterwegs zum Hardtail testen.



wann willst denn los, muss um 1200uhr am auto sen, und was willst fohren, friedel der depp hat wieder mal abgsagt, aber eigendlich normal bei ihn
wenn ned fohr ich allans a tour


----------



## Cellini (31. Oktober 2010)

Joa, saugeile Tour heut bei bestem Wetter! Wann soll mer dann morgen starten?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2010)

ich denk 9.30 oder 10.00 mir egal der Bernd muss halt da sein.
Wenn wir noch ned fertig sind musst halt vollgas auf Leutenbach fahren. Is für dich ja ka Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2010)

schaschlik und dann nüber zum spiegel und danach balkenstein nauftragen.


----------



## Axalp (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen 9.30 Uhr beim Roland? Bin dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30 Uhr beim Roland? Bin dabei!



Top


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30 Uhr beim Roland? Bin dabei!



Ich ahh!


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Oktober 2010)

Osternohe Tag - check

offene Projekte für nächstes Jahr - nur noch 2


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2010)

bin raus, fahr allans fränkisch


----------



## Axalp (1. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin raus, fahr allans fränkisch


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2010)

wird mir zu knapp alles, will mittags aufm friehof, und um 9.30 treffen mitn bernd, heisst vor 9.45 kommt er eh ned, bis mer dann in eggloffsta sen is ja scho bald 10.45, und dann aweng rum propieren an den schlüsselstelln, dann habt ihr wenigsten genug zeit, weil ich um 1200uhr am auto sein muss


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2010)

Hob gestern middn Bernd delefonierd er hod gsochd er is büngdlich, Der Jochn hod vohin ongrufn er kummd a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (1. November 2010)

Super Tour heute, technisch größtenteils weit über meim niveau, aber des wird scho noch im Lauf der Zeit , hat jedenfalls richtig Spass gemacht! 

Bin übrigens echt glücklich gelandet - nur Prellungen am linken Unteram und rechtem Knie, dürfte bis zum nächstem Wochenende wieder ok sein.

Ähmja, gibts beim Protektorenkauf eigentlich was zu beachten?-ihr habts doch da bestimmt Erfahrung, also falls jemand ne Empfehlung hat bitte raus damit.

@Roland Das Fritzz hat mich echt überzeugt-fast kein Wippen und lässt sich überhaupt saugut bergauf treten, in der passenden Größe könnt ich damit auf jeden Fall auch super längere Touren fahren...
Danke nochmal fürs Ausleihen!


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2010)

Wieder eine Tour hinter uns 30KM 700 HM,
Wolfi, Boris, Markus, Bernd, Jochen und ich.
viele viele Treppen, war bestimmt keine leichte Aufgabe für die Fahrwerke.
Hätte heute nicht mit dem Wolfi seinem HT tauschen wollen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Super Tour heute, technisch größtenteils weit über meim niveau, aber des wird scho noch im Lauf der Zeit , hat jedenfalls richtig Spass gemacht!
> 
> Bin übrigens echt glücklich gelandet - nur Prellungen am linken Unteram und rechtem Knie, dürfte bis zum nächstem Wochenende wieder ok sein.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt du bist schön gelandet, die Aufschlagstelle war Gottseidank recht frei.
Beim Protektorenkauf auf die Grösse schauen, du wirst L brauchen und keine mit Strumpf nehmen sondern nur mit Klettverschluss.
Das Fritzz ist zum schnellen fahren sehr gut geeignet, ich fahre damit meistens meine "Leutenbachrunden" wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin.
Und sehr haltbar ist es auch wie du heute gesehen hast.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Hm das Fritzz ist mir bei meiner Radsuche gar nicht aufgefallen, aber von der Ausstattung her ist das ja wirklich top: Fritzz

Ich krieg hier langsam nen Notstand. Glaube mein Rad braucht noch locker ne Woche bis es wieder kommt. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15822/cube-fritzz-the-one.html?uin=ceokd30d0atdti4rcahj205h06


----------



## Cellini (1. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm das Fritzz ist mir bei meiner Radsuche gar nicht aufgefallen, aber von der Ausstattung her ist das ja wirklich top: Fritzz
> 
> Ich krieg hier langsam nen Notstand. Glaube mein Rad braucht noch locker ne Woche bis es wieder kommt.



Japp. Das hab ich auch im Visier, die RX Version würd mir aber schon vollends reichen und die Farbe gefällt mir auch besser . Die RX-Hebel kann man nämlich auch beliebig links/rechts montieren-wichtig für mich.

Ist Dein Bike in Reparatur/Inspektion?


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Ja das ist beim Service und die Gabel ist auch defekt, das rechte Tauchrohr hat zu viel Spiel und klappert beim "Steuersatztest".  Vermutlich geht die Gabel zu Toxoholic, hoffe ich krieg Morgen mal ne Mail. 

Das RX ist auch schon ziemlich gut ausgestattet, das stimmt. Wann willst denn kaufen? Würde jetzt entweder versuchen nen guten Rabatt auf ein 2010er Rabatt zu kriegen oder dann gleich bis 2011 warten. Ich denke all zu lang kann man eh nicht mehr auf den Trails fahren und für den Winter wirds dein XC tun. Deswegen wäre es imo fast besser noch zu warten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (1. November 2010)

Das stimmt, unbedingt brauchen würd ichs nicht sofort. Aber der Preis ist halt grad echt verdammt sexy!- Das 2011er ist da schon deutlich teurer und schlechter ausgestattet/schwerer obendrein.

Wie lang bist die Gabel denn gefahren dass die solche Defekte hat?


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Die hatte das Spiel schon von anfang an, auch hatte sie schon immer ein relativ hohes losbrechmoment, der hinterbau ist da viel sensibler. von so einer gabel hätte ich eigentlich eine höhere qualität erwartet. canyon meinte, dass man die gabel erstmal 100-200km einfahren muss und sie erst dann ein normales losbrechmoment hätte. tja bis jetzt hab ich davon nichts gemerkt. ich denke da passt irgendwas nicht, aber das werden die schon richten..


----------



## Cellini (1. November 2010)

What für ne Gabel ist das denn?

Die Reba SL in meim XC ist auch nicht so der Knüller-entweder ziemlich hart und stabil, oder sensibel- so dass sie aber beim Bergabfahren einsackt ein Zwischending hab ich noch nicht wirklich hinbekommen (schon viel rumprobiert mit den Einstellungen).


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Fox Talas 32 150mm Federweg, das mit dem Einsinken bei Bergabfahrten ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber ich vermute das ist ab 20-30Â° Steigung normal. 

Ich vermute, dass Canyon bei den Komplettbikes eh OEM Versionen verbaut, wie will man sonst eine 900â¬ Gabel an ein 1800â¬ Komplettrad packen.


----------



## B3ppo (1. November 2010)

So ist das halt mit Luftgabeln ohne Druckstufeneinstellung. Entweder straff und kein Einsinken, dafür unsensibel oder halt schluckfreudig aber mit Wegtauchen. Hilft nur Coil


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Hm hab ne Druckstufeneinstellung, aber glaub die is dazu gedacht die Gabel zu "lock"en. Hab hal oben rechts am Tauchrohr ein Drehrad dafür. Keine Ahnung wie man sowas dann richtig einstellt.

Was ist denn Coil?


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was ist denn Coil?




Stahlfeder!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Beim Protektorenkauf auf die Grösse schauen,


......und wo Links und Rechts ist!!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Übersetzer spucken aber nichts von "Feder" aus 

Naja muss ich hal doch iwann nen Liteville mit Stahlfeder vorne kaufen


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja muss ich hal doch iwann nen Liteville mit Stahlfeder vorne kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Hahahahhahaha


----------



## macmount (1. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Übersetzer spucken aber nichts von "Feder" aus
> 
> Naja muss ich hal doch iwann nen Liteville mit Stahlfeder vorne kaufen



fährt si guud mid aanär pike

leider is mai hond said abbrill nu ned zam gwaggsn - wohrschainlich weechär dem Bännd saim gschmarri - ich solläd vielleichd nimmär miidleesn


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2010)

Hm hab mir grad mal die Röntgenbilder angeschaut, da haste ja nen schön schiefen Bruch. Hab mir mal beim Boarden Schien- und Wadenbein gebrochen. Der Bruch war auch recht schräg und splittrig. War auch nicht ohne wurde aber mit ner Titanschiene (hab ich noch hier rumliegen) wieder gefixt, nach 6-7 Monaten kam sie wieder raus. Merke davon eigentlich nichts mehr außer, dass ich an der Innenseite nen Knochenknubbel hab. Beim Jiujitsutraining hat mir mein Trainer mal schön an die Stelle geschlagen. Da war dann Beherrschung gefragt 
Hoffe des mid deina griffl wird widda


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> fährt si guud mid aanär pike
> 
> leider is mai hond said abbrill nu ned zam gwaggsn -



Was dein Hund ist noch nicht zusammengewachsen

Wie schaudsn aus heuer willsd ned amol widda a weng Kanal mid uns foan?

Woher willst denn du wissen wie sich ein Rad aus Kambodscha fährt das in Deutschland überteuert verkauft wird??
Des letzte mal als du gefahren bist, ist bestimmt schon aus deinem Langzeitgedächtnis gelöscht.


----------



## Axalp (2. November 2010)

Super Tour gestern, wenn auch mit unterlegenem Material. 
Dafür haben die Uphills sehr viel Spass gemacht 

Die Hälfte der lustigen Truppe war mit Bikes aus der Garage vom Roland unterwegs... wenn das nächste mal das ST noch aufgebaut ist, 
dann kannst' gleich alle 6 Mann versorgen.


----------



## Schoschi (2. November 2010)

Moin,

hier mal paar Anregungen wenn mal das Radl kaputt ist.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## were (2. November 2010)

MoinMoin,

wie schauts n die Woche aus mit Ausfahrten?
Geht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag was?


----------



## macmount (2. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm hab mir grad mal die Röntgenbilder angeschaut, da haste ja nen schön schiefen Bruch. Hab mir mal beim Boarden Schien- und Wadenbein gebrochen. Der Bruch war auch recht schräg und splittrig. War auch nicht ohne wurde aber mit ner Titanschiene (hab ich noch hier rumliegen) wieder gefixt, nach 6-7 Monaten kam sie wieder raus. Merke davon eigentlich nichts mehr außer, dass ich an der Innenseite nen Knochenknubbel hab. Beim Jiujitsutraining hat mir mein Trainer mal schön an die Stelle geschlagen. Da war dann Beherrschung gefragt
> Hoffe des mid deina griffl wird widda



Kennst du dich mit Rö Bildern aus? - mein Doc hat jedenfalls jetzt erst eine Stufe im Gelenk gesehen, auf die ich ihn schon seit monaten hingewiesen hab


----------



## macmount (2. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was dein Hund ist noch nicht zusammengewachsen
> 
> Wie schaudsn aus heuer willsd ned amol widda a weng Kanal mid uns foan?
> 
> ...



1. des johr iss nimmär long - und mit brochner hond is wohrschainlich niggs mid fohrn - wädd evtl. obbärierd

2. du mussd ned immär vo daim gedächdniss ausgeh - und abbrobbos hund, ich brauch kaan um main weech haamzufindn
Aussärdeem mai rood is nu in doidschland hergsdelld (vo aam taiwaneesn mundgebissn)

villaichd kummi mol wenni in dä näh bin vobbai zäm blöd waafm
bis nochädd Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Super Tour gestern, wenn auch mit unterlegenem Material.
> Dafür haben die Uphills sehr viel Spass gemacht
> 
> Die Hälfte der lustigen Truppe war mit Bikes aus der Garage vom Roland unterwegs... wenn das nächste mal das ST noch aufgebaut ist,
> dann kannst' gleich alle 6 Mann versorgen.



Also mir haben die Uphills gestern auch Spass gemacht.
Ich glaube nur einer hat bergauf ganz schön gelitten.
Sogar der Breyer ist ja hinterher gekommen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

were schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> 
> wie schauts n die Woche aus mit Ausfahrten?
> Geht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag was?



Auf alle Fälle, Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben. Ich hoffe das China Ding kommt diese Woche noch, seit diesem Wochenende ist ja Lampe jetzt Pflicht.


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> 1. des johr iss nimmär long - und mit brochner hond is wohrschainlich niggs mid fohrn - wädd evtl. obbärierd
> 
> 2. du mussd ned immär vo daim gedächdniss ausgeh - und abbrobbos hund, ich brauch kaan um main weech haamzufindn
> Aussärdeem mai rood is nu in doidschland hergsdelld (vo aam taiwaneesn mundgebissn)
> ...



Ja wennsd dein Zuzuggi zur Inschbektzion zum Römer fährsd.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> leider is mai hond said abbrill nu ned zam gwaggsn - wohrschainlich weechär dem Bännd saim gschmarri - ich solläd vielleichd nimmär miidleesn


Du sollersd hald amol beim Schleudern di anderä Händ nehma!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur einer hat bergauf ganz schön gelitten.


Isser überhabd hamkumma odder müssmer an Suchdrubb losschiggn?


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Isser überhabd hamkumma odder müssmer an Suchdrubb losschiggn?



keine Ahnung das Rod wor do, obber ich hob weder wos gseng noch ghörd von ihm.
Vielleicht hoggd er aufn Rennrod und fährd der Kondi hinderher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (2. November 2010)

Ich bin schon nu ham kumma, war aber scho froh, wie ´s rum war.
Hab mich ganz schö quälen müssen. Muss doch mal wieder mehr Zeit rausschinden zum Trainieren.

@ Wolf: Wenns dich von deim Taiwan Rahmen trennen willst, ich kenn da jemanden, der ihn nehmen tät


----------



## macmount (2. November 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich bin schon nu ham kumma, war aber scho froh, wie ´s rum war.
> Hab mich ganz schö quälen müssen. Muss doch mal wieder mehr Zeit rausschinden zum Trainieren.
> 
> @ Wolf: Wenns dich von deim Taiwan Rahmen trennen willst, ich kenn da jemanden, der ihn nehmen tät



hey denn jochn gibbs aa nu - los mi roodn - där oland sammld roohma - oddär hosd do oon dich gedochd - 
obbär bevoor iich mai liteville widdär verkaaf, verkaafi liebär mai fraa (blos guud, däss die niggs mid combuudär om huud hod - )
...............duggdiundwech


----------



## macmount (2. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du sollersd hald amol beim Schleudern di anderä Händ nehma!!



Du d.... zäm balmaweedln brauchi alla zwaa


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Osternohe Tag - check
> 
> offene Projekte für nächstes Jahr - nur noch 2


Hoddi der Restalkohol und die Tabletten widder über die Stunts drüberzogn odder?


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> obbär bevoor iich mai liteville widdär verkaaf, verkaafi liebär mai fraa hod - )


Is di a so gut erhaldn wi dei Räder odder hoggsd auf der öfders??


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

So etz is erst mal Mittag bis 15.00 Uhr, das Sofa und King of Queens warten schon.

Hob grod festgstellt des kummt mittags nimma.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> Kennst du dich mit Rö Bildern aus? - mein Doc hat jedenfalls jetzt erst eine Stufe im Gelenk gesehen, auf die ich ihn schon seit monaten hingewiesen hab



Naja mein Doc hat mir damals einige Sachen zu den Röntgenbildern erklärt, ist aber schon wieder einige Zeit her. Also wirklich auskennen tu ich mich nicht, weiß nur was damals bei mir Sache war. 

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen den Arzt zu wechseln, wenn die Heilung eh schon so lange dauert. Zunächst 1-2 weitere Ärzte drauf schauen lassen kann nicht schaden. Wenn deren Urteil von dem deines Arztes abweicht liegt irgendwo ein Fehler... 
Generell halte ich von Ärzten relativ wenig, die meisten sind Pfuscher und es ist wirklich schwierig einen guten Arzt zu finden, auf gut Glück geht da eigentlich nichts. 
Als ich mein Bein gebrochen hatte wurde das direkt in einem Krankenhaus am Skigebiet operiert, die ham da den ganzen Tag sonst nichts anderes gemacht und waren/sind entsprechend Profis auf dem Gebiet. Zur weiteren Behandlung hab ich dann über meinen Dad einen guten Arzt gefunden, der hat PCs speziell an Arztpraxen verkauft und dadurch die meisten Ärzte in der Region gekannt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So etz is erst mal Mittag bis 15.00 Uhr, das Sofa und King of Queens warten schon.
> 
> Hob grod festgstellt des kummt mittags nimma.



Selbständig müsste man sein!


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Selbständig müsste man sein!



Ja, Ja des schwere Los
Dauernd selbst und ständig


----------



## were (2. November 2010)

@*mistertom52070*:
Auf wunsch meiner Kollegen hab ich meinen Teamgraphen aus dem letzten Jahr wieder für den WP aktiviert:
http://www.w3r3wolf.de/blog/winterpokal-team-graph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is di a so gut erhaldn wi dei Räder odder hoggsd auf der öfders??



baim hoggn dud mä des greuds wehh - ich liech liebär immaim aldä


----------



## macmount (2. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja mein Doc hat mir damals einige Sachen zu den Röntgenbildern erklärt, ist aber schon wieder einige Zeit her. Also wirklich auskennen tu ich mich nicht, weiß nur was damals bei mir Sache war.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen den Arzt zu wechseln, wenn die Heilung eh schon so lange dauert. Zunächst 1-2 weitere Ärzte drauf schauen lassen kann nicht schaden. Wenn deren Urteil von dem deines Arztes abweicht liegt irgendwo ein Fehler...
> Generell halte ich von Ärzten relativ wenig, die meisten sind Pfuscher und es ist wirklich schwierig einen guten Arzt zu finden, auf gut Glück geht da eigentlich nichts.
> Als ich mein Bein gebrochen hatte wurde das direkt in einem Krankenhaus am Skigebiet operiert, die ham da den ganzen Tag sonst nichts anderes gemacht und waren/sind entsprechend Profis auf dem Gebiet. Zur weiteren Behandlung hab ich dann über meinen Dad einen guten Arzt gefunden, der hat PCs speziell an Arztpraxen verkauft und dadurch die meisten Ärzte in der Region gekannt.



iss ned so einfach - war arbeitswegeunfall - arzt is eigentlich ganz ok und muss ausserdem d-arzt sein weil zulassung bei der bg - der gute hat leider etwas gebraucht bis er mir geglaubt hat, dass da eine stufe im gelenk ist - sieht man auf versch. rö - bildern auch unterschiedlich ist halt manchmal auch ned so einfach mit den rö aufnahmen - hast du 4 ärzte, hast du wennsd pech hast 5 verschiedene Meinungen (deine eigene eingeschlossen)


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2010)

wie schauts denn morgen aus Kanal oder home nightride?


----------



## were (2. November 2010)

Home Nightride währe ich Morgen dabei. Muss bloß schaun wann ich Morgen von da Arbeit wech komm.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> iss ned so einfach - war arbeitswegeunfall - arzt is eigentlich ganz ok und muss ausserdem d-arzt sein weil zulassung bei der bg - der gute hat leider etwas gebraucht bis er mir geglaubt hat, dass da eine stufe im gelenk ist - sieht man auf versch. rö - bildern auch unterschiedlich ist halt manchmal auch ned so einfach mit den rö aufnahmen - hast du 4 ärzte, hast du wennsd pech hast 5 verschiedene Meinungen (deine eigene eingeschlossen)



Idr überschneiden sich die Meinungen irgendwie. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner lässt sich so immerhin finden


----------



## were (3. November 2010)

@Roland: Ich kann 16:30 in Oberehrenbach sein oder dann so 17:00 in Leutenbach.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2010)

were schrieb:


> @Roland: Ich kann 16:30 in Oberehrenbach sein oder dann so 17:00 in Leutenbach.



Ich bin um 16.30 Uhr bei Dir. Selbe Runde wie letztes mal?!


----------



## were (3. November 2010)

Joa so in etwa. Kömmer ja spontan variieren.


----------



## Domm. (3. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> baim hoggn dud mä des greuds wehh - ich liech liebär immaim aldä




Donn mussd Da hald an Liechefrieeraider mid Gnieelenggung kaafm.


Wolf lees bidde weider mid und geb dein Sempft dazu.
Der Sotz oom war beschdimmd des beste Gschmarri seit *Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach Fränkische [Teil 2].*

Schod is, dassi longsom a zum Bassivmidleser verkümmer.

Gude bessärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (3. November 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Donn mussd Da hald an Liechefrieeraider mid Gnieelenggung kaafm.
> 
> 
> Wolf lees bidde weider mid und geb dein Sempft dazu.
> ...



dangge dangge - weniggsdns aanär deä nu frängisch leesn und schraim koo  - ich waas gorned wos di annärn in der schull glernd homm


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2010)

Erster Nightride 35 KM 470 HM. Der Markus (Oberehrenbach) und ich haben heute unseren Abendausflug mit Beleuchtung gestartet. Wieder hat sich das Sprichwort bei Nacht sind alle Katzen grau bewahrheitet. Alle wege sind genauso grau bzw. schwarz. Nach einigen HM zuviel kamen wir dann aber wieder auf den rechten Weg. 
@Bernd, meine Selbstbaulampe hat mich doch wieder überzeugt. Die Ausleuchtung ist schon nicht schlecht.

be.es Im Wald ist man bei Nacht und Wind einfach schneller.
be.be.es Hod mi doch des Frizzi glod on da Sangd Moriz Drebbn obgworfn.


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2010)

Hey jetzt gibts was Neues: All Mountain Trial (!). Was schönes für die Fränkische......
Gut gemachtes Video.....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492262


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2010)

da merkt man doch wie schlecht man ist. Beitrag Nr. 4
Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
@ Schoschi gleich am Anfang das wäre doch genau das richtige für Dich Treppen und Trails bergauf.


----------



## Axalp (4. November 2010)

Ok, alles klar. Unsere Ziele für nächstes Jahr:

- Altersheimtrail, Brotzeittrail, Schaschliktrail flüssig ohne Unterbrechnung durchfahren.

*...von unten nach oben!!!*

Abgefahren.


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2010)

werd morgen gleich mal damit anfangen
mach ne technotour um pottensta
601 er- ziegentr-wiesen u waldtrail ins mariental runter - bergwtrail.
falls aner zeit hat frühzeitig bescheid geben .
 treffpkt um 13.45 kläranl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen gleich mal damit anfangen
> mach ne technotour um pottensta
> 601 er- ziegentr-wiesen u waldtrail ins mariental runter - bergwtrail.
> falls aner zeit hat frühzeitig bescheid geben .
> treffpkt um 13.45 kläranl



Kumm wahrscheinlich auch. Ich glaub sogar mit dem todesfitten Jochen.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. November 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey jetzt gibts was Neues: All Mountain Trial (!). Was schönes für die Fränkische......
> Gut gemachtes Video.....
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492262



Schickes Video, aber warum müssen so Bikevideos fast immer schneller gestellt werden? Die zuckenden Bewegungen schauen einfach bescheuert aus


----------



## were (4. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> treffpkt um 13.45 kläranl



Eure Arbeitszeiten möcht ich auch haben 

Ich fahr etz ham und dann dreh ich Heute gleich nochma ne Nightride Runde.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2010)

were schrieb:


> Eure Arbeitszeiten möcht ich auch haben
> 
> Ich fahr etz ham und dann dreh ich Heute gleich nochma ne Nightride Runde.



Du hast doch bestimmt Gleitzeit.
Nightride ist erst nächst Woch wieder dran.


----------



## were (4. November 2010)

Stimmt  Muss ich mal ein MTB-Stunden Reservepolster aufbaun 

Steh auch erst wieder nächste Woche zur Verfügung. Bin des WE wohl wieder in BA bei meinem Weibchen unterwegs.
Nightride war Heute recht windig  Bin über Egloffsta, pretzfeld gfoarn.


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2010)

were schrieb:


> Nightride war Heute recht windig  Bin über Egloffsta, pretzfeld gfoarn.


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen gleich mal damit anfangen
> mach ne technotour



Hosd dein Embe3 Bleyer dabei


----------



## Apeman (5. November 2010)

hey, suche downhill-trails in der fränkischen (auser den reisberg). kennt da wer was von euch?
gerne auch per pn. muß nicht zwingend was angelegtes sein... wenn möglich mit wenig wanderern auf dem trail.


----------



## 0815p (5. November 2010)

Apeman schrieb:


> hey, suche downhill-trails in der fränkischen (auser den reisberg). kennt da wer was von euch?
> gerne auch per pn. muß nicht zwingend was angelegtes sein... wenn möglich mit wenig wanderern auf dem trail.



downhill-trails geh nei bikepark


----------



## 0815p (5. November 2010)

fahr morgen um 10.30 ab rotenbühl a tour, wahrscheinlich mal wieder burgaillenreuth und danach die trail standarttour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> downhill-trails geh nei bikepark


Wie bisdn du drau? Wenn  anna höflich frächd komma a höflich andwordn du Zigge!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2010)

Apeman schrieb:


> hey, suche downhill-trails in der fränkischen (auser den reisberg). kennt da wer was von euch?
> gerne auch per pn. muß nicht zwingend was angelegtes sein... wenn möglich mit wenig wanderern auf dem trail.


Also Trails zum Downhill fahren und ohne Wanderer kenn ich in der Fränkischen eigentlich nicht. Gibt schon immer wieder ein paar kurze Stücke aber zum reinen runter Heizen rentiert sich das alles nicht. Und wie gesagt, Wanderer sind ja eigentlich immer und überall unterwegs.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> fahr morgen um 10.30 ab rotenbühl a tour, wahrscheinlich mal wieder burgaillenreuth und danach die trail standarttour


Bin das Wochenende alkoholbedingt raus! In Forchheim ist morgen Kneipenjagd, da ist es keine gute Idee davor zu Biken und Sonntag bin ich krank!


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2010)

morgen früh, zum früstücken eingeladen. Leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> morgen früh, zum früstücken eingeladen. Leider keine Zeit.


Römer ??


----------



## Cellini (6. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> fahr morgen um 10.30 ab rotenbühl a tour, wahrscheinlich mal wieder burgaillenreuth und danach die trail standarttour



Kann heut leider nicht . 

Wie siehts morgen aus-da wär ich dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Kann heut leider nicht .
> 
> Wie siehts morgen aus-da wär ich dabei!



Jochen und ich wollen morgen ab 9.00 Uhr eine Runde in Leutenbach und Umgebung fahren.
Bei schwerem Regen fällt es aus. ich schreib das morgen kurzfristig rein.


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin das Wochenende alkoholbedingt raus! In Forchheim ist morgen Kneipenjagd, da ist es keine gute Idee davor zu Biken und Sonntag bin ich krank!



Guten Durst wünscht: Roland
Viel Kopfweg und Spukigkeit wünscht: auch Roland.


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2010)

Apeman schrieb:


> hey, suche downhill-trails in der fränkischen (auser den reisberg). kennt da wer was von euch?
> gerne auch per pn. muß nicht zwingend was angelegtes sein... wenn möglich mit wenig wanderern auf dem trail.



Wanderer sind nicht das Problem, Downhillpisten o. ä. gibt es eigentlich nicht. Wenn dann kennen wir die nicht, da wir eigentlich immer das Gegenteil fahren. Langsam und möglichst technisch bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2010)

Also bei uns regnet es im Moment wie S.. ist also nicht sicher ob wir fahren.


----------



## Cellini (7. November 2010)

Ja, sieht nach Dauerregen mit Wind aus.


----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2010)

Heute bei bestem Herbst Wetter 22KM und 790 HM mit dem Jochen  abgekurft.
Holzstufen bei nasser Nässe klappten gut.


----------



## macmount (7. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute bei bestem Herbst Wetter 22KM und 790 HM mit dem Jochen  abgekurft.
> Holzstufen bei nasser Nässe klappten gut.



sei froh, dass du net auf die nase bei nasser nässe gefallen bist (hob i aa bis etz nonni ghört - nasse nässe ts ts ts)


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> (hob i aa bis etz nonni ghört - nasse nässe ts ts ts)



Man lernt eben nie aus. Und Du sowieso nicht.


----------



## macmount (8. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Man lernt eben nie aus. Und Du sowieso nicht.



des stimmt - denn wer aufhörd zä schwimma - geht undär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (8. November 2010)

Ich dreh Heute a Runde. Ansonsten wahr. am Mittwoch nochmal.


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2010)

were schrieb:


> Ich dreh Heute a Runde. Ansonsten wahr. am Mittwoch nochmal.



Mittwoch wäre O.K. heut is a bissala knapp.


----------



## Axalp (9. November 2010)

Noch etliche Monate bis zum nächsten Urlaub. 

Anbei ein paar Anregungen  für's "Rahmenprogramm" :



[ame="http://vimeo.com/13804705"]Chaos on Vimeo[/ame]

He Bernd, wann ist denn die nächste Kneipenjagt in Forchheim?
Ich hätte fei Lust gehabt, Dich durch sämtliche Kneipen zu jagen...


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> He Bernd, wann ist denn die nächste Kneipenjagt in Forchheim?
> Ich hätte fei Lust gehabt, Dich durch sämtliche Kneipen zu jagen...


Kneipenjagd ist nur was für Männer oder Leute mit den entsprechenden Tabletten!
Aber Ok!!! See you next year!!!!

Ps: Der Jan hat neue Freunde gefunden!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/778750#comment-667490
Er steigt ca. ab Kommentar 20 ein!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kneipenjagd ist nur was für Männer oder Leute mit den entsprechenden Tabletten!
> Aber Ok!!! See you next year!!!!
> 
> Ps: Der Jan hat neue Freunde gefunden!
> ...



Ja was is denn da los JansonJanson???


----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2010)

kleinen dummen möchtegern WC RAcer ....  

mal kurz meine Fassung verloren 

und meckert jemand rum der sich am Abend nachm Saufen noch mal das Mittagessen durch den Kopf gehen hat lassen ... ne Breyer


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. November 2010)




----------



## Axalp (9. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kneipenjagd ist nur was für Männer oder Leute mit den entsprechenden Tabletten!



Und was hast Du dann da verloren? 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> mal kurz meine Fassung verloren



Da lässt man die Kinder eine Minute aus den Augen... 

Contenance!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> kleinen dummen möchtegern WC RAcer ....
> 
> mal kurz meine Fassung verloren
> 
> und meckert jemand rum der sich am Abend nachm Saufen noch mal das Mittagessen durch den Kopf gehen hat lassen ... ne Breyer


Es war das Abendessen !!!!!!! Bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben!!


Es juckt mich die ganze Zeit schon das Poserbild auch zu kommentieren!!! Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2010)

tu es - tu es ...  

fühlst dich danach auch gleich viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> tu es - tu es ...
> 
> fühlst dich danach auch gleich viel besser


Boahhhh Ey!!!!!
Da haben doch die Poser ihre Bilder für weitere Kommentare geschlossen!!! Na das sind ja mal ganz Harte.
Habe aber noch ein Bild von ihnen gefunden!!!
http://raymondpronk.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/village_people.jpg
Sexy Sexy!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2010)

los Breyer ... mal schauen obs da weiter geht ... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/778748


----------



## xTr3Me (9. November 2010)

Die Klamotten von den Typen sind schon der Hammer. SauhÃ¤sslich und das bei nem angeblichen Preis von 200â¬?


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2010)

Die schauen aus wie fünf Pausenclowns. Da fehlt echt nur die Narrenkappe anstatt der Helme.
Aber jeder wie er will oder kann.

Hey Breyer stell doch mal ein Bild von deinem Sarotti outfit bei denen mit rein.


----------



## Blackcycle (9. November 2010)

Ohje, lasst doch mal die reichen Kinder in Ruhe. 

Andererseits unterhaltsam hoch 10... weitermachen


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> los Breyer ... mal schauen obs da weiter geht ...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/778748


Hmmm , di Kisdn is ja eigendlich ned schlechd. Do fälld mer nix blöds dazu ei!!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Breyer stell doch mal ein Bild von deinem Sarotti outfit bei denen mit rein.


Blöde S.......


----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2010)

Das ist ja ganz großes Kino bei den Fotokommentaren.
Da ich heute nachmittag spontan frei habe bin ich am überlegen so gegen 15.00 ne Runde zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich ab Erlangen, wenn jemand Zeit/Lust hat einfach melden.
Muss den Herrn Arndt im Winterpokal ja auf Abstand halten


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. November 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das ist ja ganz großes Kino bei den Fotokommentaren.
> Da ich heute nachmittag spontan frei habe bin ich am überlegen so gegen 15.00 ne Runde zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich ab Erlangen, wenn jemand Zeit/Lust hat einfach melden.
> Muss den Herrn Arndt im Winterpokal ja auf Abstand halten



Wenn Du den Abstand halten willst dann leg Dich heute Nachmittag auf die Couch und genieß 1, 2, 3, 25 Weizen! 

Denn zur Zeit liegst Du abgeschlagen auf Platz 1900 oder so, hehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das ist ja ganz großes Kino bei den Fotokommentaren.
> Da ich heute nachmittag spontan frei habe bin ich am überlegen so gegen 15.00 ne Runde zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich ab Erlangen, wenn jemand Zeit/Lust hat einfach melden.
> Muss den Herrn Arndt im Winterpokal ja auf Abstand halten


werd heute auch fahren so um 15.00 Uhr aber in der fränkischen wenn du willst ruf an 0172/1082509.
Muss um 18.00 Uhr auf Geburtstag sein. Also so 2 Stunden fahren.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. November 2010)

wir ( Markus und ich ) fahren heute ab Erli Kanal ... Abfahrt ca. 19.00Uhr ...


----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd heute auch fahren so um 15.00 Uhr aber in der fränkischen wenn du willst ruf an 0172/1082509.
> Muss um 18.00 Uhr auf Geburtstag sein. Also so 2 Stunden fahren.



Bin dabei, wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wo Treffpunkt?


Matterhornparke 14.45 uhr schafft du das?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. November 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wo Treffpunkt?



oh oh ... bitte kein Revival des Knallfrosches ...


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> oh oh ... bitte kein Revival des Knallfrosches ...


insiderwitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2010)

Der Frosch hat kein Dämpfer, deswegen darf das Zesty raus. Sonst komm ich dem Roland ja auch nicht hinterher 
Ich schaff 15.00, früher wird nix. Passt das, sonst fahr ich Hetzles.


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. November 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Der Frosch hat kein Dämpfer, deswegen darf das Zesty raus. Sonst komm ich dem Roland ja auch nicht hinterher
> Ich schaff 15.00, früher wird nix. Passt das, sonst fahr ich Hetzles.



Na jetzt aber schnell!!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2010)

Ich warte am Parkplatz bis 15.00 Uhr. Wenn ja dann gut wenn nicht dann auch gut.


----------



## Axalp (10. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich warte am Parkplatz bis 15.00 Uhr. Wenn ja dann gut wenn nicht dann auch gut.



Handynr. im Forum posten?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd heute auch fahren so um 15.00 Uhr aber in der fränkischen wenn du willst ruf an *0172/1082509*.
> Muss um 18.00 Uhr auf Geburtstag sein. Also so 2 Stunden fahren.



Bitte zum Thema Telefon6 beim Herr Roland Rückmeldung machen ...


----------



## Blackcycle (10. November 2010)

Falls das Wetter hält wäre ich am Kanal auch dabei.


----------



## Axalp (10. November 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Falls das Wetter hält wäre ich am Kanal auch dabei.



Alles klar, dann machen wir 19 Uhr bei Dir. Wetter egal.


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Handynr. im Forum posten?



Und willst du mich jetzt wohl sexuell belästigen.
Aber dann bitte mit sächsischem Akzent.


----------



## Axalp (10. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und willst du mich jetzt wohl sexuell belästigen.
> Aber dann bitte mit sächsischem Akzent.



Es nimmt doch eh meistens die Pia ab...


----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Es nimmt doch eh meistens die Pia ab...



Wie oft rufst du den beim Roland an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (10. November 2010)

Oach verdammt. Bin Heute irgentwie auf Arbeit hängen geblieben. Wollt dann um 19uhr daham los und hab gmerkt, dass es draußen pisst. 

So a mist. Warum muss des immer mir passieren.


----------



## Blackcycle (10. November 2010)

Zwei Stunden Regen abgepasst um genau da zu fahren 





Als Kontrastprogramm ein schönes Filmchen aus den Dolomiten.
Zufällig gefunden...  
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12582511"]LET ME RIDE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Axalp (11. November 2010)

Check! Gestern unter 2h Dauerbeschuss Regenklamotten getestet. Brauche eigentlich nur längere Ärmel und wasserdichte Handschuhe. Der Rest hat gepasst.


----------



## B3ppo (11. November 2010)

Nur die Harten....
Ich bin mit den ersten Nieseltropfen um 5 nach 2 Stunden Trailballerei k.o zurückgekommen. 
7 Wochen Pause sind nicht gut für die Form


----------



## JansonJanson (11. November 2010)

nicht weinen ... was dagegen machen ...


----------



## xTr3Me (11. November 2010)

@blackcycle
cooles vid, wennst sowas mal wieder findest darfstes gerne wieder verlinken


----------



## Saddamchen (11. November 2010)

Blackcycle schrieb:


>



Durchfall und Hose kaputt???????


----------



## Blackcycle (11. November 2010)

Für irgendwas muss die Sattelform ja gut sein. 
Und wenn man dann schonmal an Hausen vorbeifährt...


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2010)

Fährt eigentlich morgen jemand in der Fränkischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich morgen jemand in der Fränkischen?



hab mitn bernd telefoniert, wenns wetter passt woll mer scho fohren, aber die ham früh noch pisse angsagt, mal abwarten, wenn ich (wir) fahren, schreibs ich früh noch eini


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2010)

Bernd hat mit *mir*telefoniert, wenn es nicht regnet wollen *wir* schon fahren. *Wir* telefonieren morgen noch mal wegen der Uhrzeit und dem Wetter.


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2010)

Möchte blos mal wissen warum wir bei nassen Steinen so vorsichtig fahren.


----------



## OldSchool (12. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Möchte blos mal wissen warum wir bei nassen Steinen so vorsichtig fahren.



Sprich es aus Roland, du weißt warum.

Weil ihr nicht so coole Bikes fahrt.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Möchte blos mal wissen warum wir bei nassen Steinen so vorsichtig fahren.



weil ihr kein video macht um es nachher schneller zu stellen damits cooler aussieht. seht ihr nicht die zuckungen teilweise? 
teils fällt sein hinterrad zb in 0,1sekunden von nem stein runter, so als würde ca 5G auf dem trail herrschen


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2010)

Hmh... Wetterbericht schaut schon nicht so toll aus. Wir werden sehen. Schlimmstenfalls fahr ich Kalchreuth morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/bayern/wetter-ebermannstadt/17751838

heut nacht hats ja ziemlich gepisst, laut wetter radar solls ja ab 10.00uhr trocken bleiben, aber so richtig kann mer sich auf denen auch ned verlassen, also was mach mer??? 
woll mer uns um 1100uhr rotenbühl treffen und die klassische trailtour ohne adlersta und blockmeer ( von mir aus auch mit) fahren.
Oder pottensta, die klumpentaltour, die hat den vorteil das der singeltrail in der langen version meist in nadelwald verläuft und der 601 halt frei und felsig ist.

mir egal, macht vorschläge


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

11.00 Klumpentaltour.
Hab ich zwar am Mittwoch schon teilweise gefahren, ist aber trotzdem was anderes.


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sprich es aus Roland, du weißt warum.
> 
> Weil ihr nicht so coole Bikes fahrt.



Des stimmt schon, der Fahrer kann auf dem roten Nicolai nichts dafür.


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> weil ihr kein video macht um es nachher schneller zu stellen damits cooler aussieht. seht ihr nicht die zuckungen teilweise?
> teils fällt sein hinterrad zb in 0,1sekunden von nem stein runter, so als würde ca 5G auf dem trail herrschen



ich hab da nichts gemerkt, muss mir das mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sprich es aus Roland, du weißt warum.
> 
> Weil ihr nicht so coole Bikes fahrt.



noch nicht


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> noch nicht



na Gott sei dank kein L.t.v.ll.


----------



## Axalp (13. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 11.00 Klumpentaltour.
> Hab ich zwar am Mittwoch schon teilweise gefahren, ist aber trotzdem was anderes.



Bin raus. Bei dem Wetter sind mir 50min Autofahrerei doch ein wenig zu viel.


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin raus. Bei dem Wetter sind mir 50min Autofahrerei doch ein wenig zu viel.



Hob schau dasd kummsd Wetter warm und Trocken, von oben.
Wir haben Herbst da ist das nun mal so.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin raus. Bei dem Wetter sind mir 50min Autofahrerei doch ein wenig zu viel.



und wenn wir ab rotenb starten, immer noch zu weit, des wetter ist scho ok, 
@bernd, was isn mit dir??


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> na Gott sei dank kein L.t.v.ll.



ist immer noch offen, aber des http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/scratch_air/scratchair9/  würd mich auch gfallen, weil die geo für mich passen würd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

schöne Geo. Kurzes Sitzrohr, kurzes Oberrohr. Wäre mir aber für die Ausstattung zu teuer.
Würde mir da die billigste Ausstattung kaufen und langsam aufrüsten.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

ja , der preis ist zuviel, weiss ned obs da nur rahmenkit zu kaufen gibt?
angeblich haben wir hier im ort sogar einen trek händler


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja , der preis ist zuviel, weiss ned obs da nur rahmenkit zu kaufen gibt?
> angeblich haben wir hier im ort sogar einen trek händler



Adelsdorf ist gross und unergründlich.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

also wo treffpkt jetzt
pottensta oder rotenb


----------



## Axalp (13. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wenn wir ab rotenb starten, immer noch zu weit, des wetter ist scho ok,
> @bernd, was isn mit dir??



Leutenbach wäre super gewesen. Wetter passt schon eingermaßen. Ist mir aber trotzdem zuviel Fahrerei.

Das Scratch ist schon schick, aber ich würde mir in dem Fall doch eher das Nicolai holen und die Komponenten vom Deim alten Freak / SX verbauen.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

also, da jetzt keiner eine antwort wegen startpkt sagt, und bernd ned tel erreichbar ist , werd martina u ich ab pottenstaner kläranl. die klumpental tour startn um 1100uhr


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

Hab gerade mit dem Markus telef. ab 11.00 Uhr Leutenbach.
Pottenst. wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen aber ich war die Woche schon mal dort.
Rothenbühl bringt mich im Moment um.


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

@ Breyer und andere um 11.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach
Martina, Peter, Markus und ich.


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2010)

Habe heute leider keine Zeit, hoffe aber das ihr morgen noch was fahrt.

@Peter, welches Nicolai hast du im Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2010)

Der Sitzwinkel vom Scratch ist ja ultra steil. Bist du das mal zur Probe gefahren? Der Unterschied zu deinem Freak ist denk ich riesig.


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe heute leider keine Zeit, hoffe aber das ihr morgen noch was fahrt.
> 
> @Peter, welches Nicolai hast du im Sinn?



Morgen werd ich auch fahren, der Jochen kommt mit was möchtest du fahren?


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel vom Scratch ist ja ultra steil. Bist du das mal zur Probe gefahren? Der Unterschied zu deinem Freak ist denk ich riesig.



Das müsste man glaube ich schon mal probefahren, 75° Sitzwinkel und sehr kurzes Oberrohr.


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich auch fahren, der Jochen kommt mit was möchtest du fahren?



Egal, halt in der Fränkischen was.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

wann u wo


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2010)

Hob scho zwa Bier also wos leichts. Ka HM ka KM nur Berchob. Der Rest is ma wuascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

na dann treff mer uns doch gleich in rotenb und fohren rüber zum hummersta usw usw, do kannst jetzt noch a paar trinken, denn morgen senn die bald aus deinen trainierten körber hausen
mach mer 1030uhr , wetter soll top werden, und jammer ned scho vor der tour, des reicht morgen scho unter der tour
@andreas, für dich ok
@boris , bist dabei


----------



## Cellini (13. November 2010)

@boris , bist dabei[/quote]

Jap, bin dabei! 

Bin grad sehr unruhig: wenn Fritzzi-dann jetzt! Günstiger wirds wahrsch. nimmer...


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann treff mer uns doch gleich in rotenb und fohren rüber zum hummersta usw usw, do kannst jetzt noch a paar trinken, denn morgen senn die bald aus deinen trainierten körber hausen
> mach mer 1030uhr , wetter soll top werden, und jammer ned scho vor der tour, des reicht morgen scho unter der tour
> @andreas, für dich ok
> @boris , bist dabei



Am Schwimmbad Ebi ? 10.30 ist OK


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2010)

also um 10.30 in rotenbühl schwimmbad parke


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ka HM ka KM nur Berchob.


 DA BLEIBT NUR OSTERNOHE!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2010)

Bin heud Nachmiddoch am Kanal und zur Kanzl amol widder middm Roggi gfohrn und muss sogn, das Berchauffohrn sogor Spaß machn ko wenn der Hobel ned über 18 kg wichd !!


----------



## xTr3Me (13. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin heud Nachmiddoch am Kanal und zur Kanzl amol widder middm Roggi gfohrn und muss sogn, das Berchauffohrn sogor Spaß machn ko wenn der Hobel ned über 18 kg wichd !!



ich hoffe in ner woche, spätestens in 2 könn mer uns ma zusammentun und auf der kanzel fahrn. hab gestern ma bei canyon angerufen und die ham gsacht dass gabel und dämpfer bei toxoholic sind. dauert wohl noch nen stück bis das wieder kommt. bin dann mal gespannt ob alles wieder passt


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2010)

Fahr mit dem Jochen heute Lindelbergtour, hab keine Lust auf Binghöhlenberg usw.
Genau das Gegenteil von wenig HM. Alle HM sau steil.

viel Spass euch.


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr mit dem Jochen heute Lindelbergtour, hab keine Lust auf Binghöhlenberg usw.
> Genau das Gegenteil von wenig HM. Alle HM sau steil.
> 
> viel Spass euch.



nächst mol sagst des aweng ehrer du dollag, dann brauch mer ned ewig auf dir warden


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2010)

Hob leider mei Telefon ned dabei gebabt.
Sei froh das i ned dabei war.
Lindelberg rundn und blos an 11,4 Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (15. November 2010)

Nachdem am WE nur einmal Klettern drin war werd ich Heute wohl a gscheite Tour angehen. Vorrausgesetzt es fällt net total ins Wasser. Dann evtl. alternativ Bouldern.


----------



## were (16. November 2010)

Woar übrigns Gestern noch fast 3 Std. radln. Hab ausgschaut wie die Sau


----------



## were (18. November 2010)

Woas n hier los? tote Hose? Habt ihr eure Baigs alle im Keller eingemottet?
Ich hoab morgn frei und wolld dann a weng a foarn.


----------



## Axalp (18. November 2010)

Nö, der Roland hat sie uns nur alle abgekauft...


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2010)

Im Moment nicht viel Zeit, wir bauen gerade die Werkstatt um.


----------



## macmount (18. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Im Moment nicht viel Zeit, wir bauen gerade die Werkstatt um.



als fohrrodwergschdodd??? - wall wos andersch ärbärsd ja eh ned


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> als fohrrodwergschdodd??? - wall wos andersch ärbärsd ja eh ned



na a Leidwill Endsogungsschdatzion


----------



## macmount (18. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> na a Leidwill Endsogungsschdatzion



warum??? - verkaffsd eds scho laidwill


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> warum??? - verkaffsd eds scho laidwill



Entsorgung = Vernichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (18. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Entsorgung = Vernichtung.



gibb si liebär mir - ich koo zwor ned fohrn - obbär ich schdeeh auf laidwill


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> gibb si liebär mir - ich koo zwor ned fohrn - obbär ich schdeeh auf laidwill


Konnsd du überhad scho widder steh?


----------



## macmount (18. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Konnsd du überhad scho widder steh?



schdee, geeh und aahändich roodforn (im flochn)
Pfoodn is nunned zamghaald


----------



## JansonJanson (19. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Im Moment nicht viel Zeit, wir bauen gerade die Werkstatt um.



Platz für mehr Räder schaffen ?!


----------



## Axalp (19. November 2010)

Der Janson brav auf Arbeit: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...=F4t1Vz0-8rsK-2D72xUc0Q&cbp=12,21.02,,0,17.47

@Roland: Bist Du nur am Werkstatt umbauen oder darfst Du auch 'mal biken gehen?


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2010)

@axialalp
werd morgen Mittag rum mit dem Bernd ein Ründchen drehen. Früh hab ich keine Zeit.
Sonntag wird wohl auch was gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Früh hab ich keine Zeit.



endlich mal eine vernüftige ansage.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Janson brav auf Arbeit: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...=F4t1Vz0-8rsK-2D72xUc0Q&cbp=12,21.02,,0,17.47
> 
> @Roland: Bist Du nur am Werkstatt umbauen oder darfst Du auch 'mal biken gehen?



Check - auch schon gesehen


----------



## speedy_j (20. November 2010)

@roland
schreib mal ort und zeit nieder wenn du näheres für heute weisst! je nachdem wie ich aus dem bett komme, wäre ich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2010)

Ich denk mal 12.30-14 Uhr ich weis es noch nicht so genau.
Wenn du Lust hast kannst du mir ja mal deine Handy Nr. per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2010)

ich werd morgen mal die klumpental tour fohren, um 10.30 klärparke pottensta, wenn aner mitfohren will, bescheid sagen


----------



## Axalp (20. November 2010)

Ich wollt morgen eigentlich 'mal in Richtung Stierberg/Betzenstein/Hüll fahren und schauen ob's da irgendwas gibt.

Das könnte man ja irgenwie verbinden?!?


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2010)

betzensta gibs nich gscheides, bei stierberg gibs an schöne trail rund um die kletterwände, ist glaub ich der fuchswanderweg, da ist eigendlich noch eine treppenstelle offen die ich mich damals ned fohren hab trauen) wann willst den los und ab wo, vielleicht fohr ich mit


----------



## Axalp (20. November 2010)

Hmh, schad. Sah auf der Karte eigentilch vielversprechend aus.  

Naja, dann lass uns halt wieder Klumpertal fahren.


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2010)

ab ober trubach, get a singeltrail ( schwertweg) richtung stierberg, der is eigendlich a schö, und war scho lang nemmer dort, wolln mer ihn mal fohren?? dann treff mer uns um 10.30uhr am ortanfang von obertrubach, da gibs einen wanderparkplatz direkt an der strass wo sie grad ne abenteuerspielplatz gebaut ham, ich such mal die googl mabs


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...1516,11.341571&spn=0.003151,0.006899&t=h&z=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (20. November 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

